# Banned!



## Johnny Thunder

Ban the person above you in a creative and humorous way ( I don't think this game is here?).....


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for creating a game where people get banned


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for being a wiseass to one of the Forum moderators.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for posting pictures of naked skeletons


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for hacking into ZombieF's profile and sending banned notices to everyone who had more posts than he did, in a misguided attempt to become King of the Post Hos.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post was banned for admitting that Groundhog Day was the only true holiday to celebrate


----------



## GothicCandle

the person above me was banned for being distracted by shiny stuff. You shouldn't do that while driving.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for hacking the latest $20 prop contest, so no matter who anyone votes for the vote goes to them.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post was banned for putting out there the idea that someone could do that


----------



## slightlymad

The person above my post was banned for only being a one time post ho


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for scaring dogs. All the time running behind them screaming " Poop in this bag. I want to sent it on fire on JT's doorstep."


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for setting a bag of dog poop on fire on JT's doorstep and then claiming that Dr Morbius was the perpetrator.


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post was banned for realizing ed was lying


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for not realizing that knowing someone is lying is a good thing.


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post was banned for inadvertedly,saying im not all that smart!


----------



## Don Givens

The person above my post was banned cause he should be studying.


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post was banned for spying on me(every bodies doing that nowadays)


----------



## Don Givens

The person above my post was banned for being paranoid.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned, for causing the person above his post, to become paranoid.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for giving out ice cubes instead of candy for Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for posting an unusual scenario involving an ice cold popsicle in another thread.


----------



## hlmn

The person above me was banned for failing to use any other color in their posts besides blue


----------



## slightlymad

The person above me was banned for smoking in the forum


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for being only slightly mad


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Person above my post was banned for really not living in PA.


----------



## Draik41895

The person above my post was banned for being a master(of scaremonies)


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for being on the Haunt Forum in the middle of the night on a school night.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for not realizing the time difference,and that its spring break


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

the person above me was banned for leaving skeleton parts all over the place and causing a tripping hazard.:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for consistently posting on a "Bad Hair Day".


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for bringing her un-housebroken dogs into the forum. Please pick-up after your blue pooches.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for reading passages from an ancient grimoire which unleashed Casper the Friendly ghost on the board. His cheerfulness wore on the members' nerves.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The person above me was banned for talking with a Bela Lugosi accent ALL DAY.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for not liking that accent


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The person above my post was banned for wearing waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much cologne in the chat room.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for not liking that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for using a dead language in his signature since it attracted way too many zombies to his keyboard


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned or not liking Zombies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for entering the chat room without having an updated rabies certificate.


----------



## rottincorps

The person above my post was banned for using the likeness of Michel Jackson to attract kids to her haunt...........BOY THAT JUST AINT RIGHT........ya but it's all in fun.......NO.... NOTHING ABOUT JACKO IS IN FUN.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for carrying on conversations with the voices in his head while posting.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for knowing about my rabies


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for expressing an interest in wet T-shirts in another thread


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for posting waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much! lol


----------



## Monk

You are hereby banned for using the word waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay while banning someone.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ person above me was banned for being 'by way of' another place. Scary stuff, kids!


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has been banned for shamelessly bringing kids into the fray.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for selling my unauthorized biography and all of its scandalous photos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not sharing those scandalous photos with his Forum friends


----------



## Just Whisper

The person above me was banned for obtaining said photos illegally and posting them on forum using someone else's screen name.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post is banned for imprisoning kittens in Jack-O-Lanterns.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for not keeping his grave clear of weeds.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for walking her dogs on my grave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for biting my dogs as they walked across his grave


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for not picking up her dogs blue poops while walking through the graveyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for not seeing the wisdom of organic recycling of blue poops left on the lawn.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for talking about blue dog poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

The person above my post was banned for trying to ban a lady of sterling character.


----------



## Monk

^ is banned for accusing me of chasing everyone else away from the forum.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post is banned for banning the wrong person


----------



## Monk

I should ban myself for typing too slow but instead, the person above me is banned for banning me before I could ban myself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Draik and Monk!)


----------



## Monk

^ is banned for failing to ban someone in the BANNED thread.


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for making me use the edit button


----------



## rottincorps

the person above my post was banned for being under age


----------



## Draik41895

the person above my post was banned for banning me for being under age,even though i didnt do nothing wrong


----------



## Monk

^ BANNED for use of a double negative while banning!


----------



## rottincorps

the person two people above my post was banned for being up past his bed time


----------



## Monk

^ was banned for assuming I had a bed time and was up past it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for misreading rottincorps' post


----------



## Monk

^ banned for believing the editted post


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## Monk

The person above my post has been BANNED for politely posting well beyond the means of the average citizen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for suggesting there might be a limit on post rates. However, he may redeem himself if he can successfully impose a limit on rising postal rates.


----------



## Monk

^ is banned for suggesting that I may have an influence on the postal rate conspiracy.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for not having that influence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for trying to hook others on his shiny stuff addiction


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for trying to convince others I was pusher. Trust me it will be OK. All your friends are doing it, Don't you want to be cool too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for making me almost spit water out on my keyboard while reading his post.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking mt post was funny. Come everybody's doing it. Look at it. You can't get hooked for only trying it once, TRUST ME.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post has been banned for shamelessly pushing his own twisted habit.


----------



## ededdeddy

the person above my post was banned for wearing a habit..Come on it'll make you feel good


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for trying to disrobe nuns.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for thinking that nuns don't need to be disrobed


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for trying to warp my mind.


----------



## ededdeddy

The person above my post was banned for thinking I could warp his mind anymore than it already is


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for being found on the roof of a McDonald's dressed as the Hamburlger throwing raw meat at passersby.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for wearing too much blue eyeshadow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for imitating a bluejay outside my window at 3 a.m. and I complained.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for calling me the Hambugler When I would really be Mayor McCheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for being delusional about this whole Mayor McCheese thing.


----------



## Monk

^ has been banned for posing as a clinical psychologist.


----------



## The_Caretaker

^ banned for constantly chanting the lollipop song.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for having something against lollipops


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for peddling cheap shiny stuff.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned from trying to keep a man from supporting other's habits


----------



## Spooky1

^ Banned for selling pirated shiny stuff.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for not reaching 4k posts quickly enough.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Banned for writing a conspicuous number of irreverent posts.  lol*


----------



## pyro

^ Bannned for living in a clown town


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for impersonating a native MA resident and failed due to his very fake accent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for digitally inserting himself into classic horror films and then posting the pictures on the Horror Movie Picture thread.


----------



## Spooky1

^ was banned for never watching horror movies, but being very good at Google searches.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The person above my post was banned for being in a May -December relationship with another forum member.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> The person above my post was banned for being in a May -December relationship with another forum member.


LOL, HB:googly:

Oh yes, and ^ was banned for wearing a "boring ol' witch" costume.


----------



## Draik41895

^ was banned for having totally cool kniock  knacks


----------



## Haunted Bayou

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, HB:googly:
> 
> Oh yes, and ^ was banned for wearing a "boring ol' witch" costume.


LOL! You researched me didn't ya?

Hee hee....was hoping you had a reeeeeeel good sense of humor.  I see you do!

The ^ was banned for being lycanthropic.


----------



## Monk

^ is hereby banned for apparently missing Ozzfest.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Was banned  for not believing Woody Harrelson allegedly assaulted a photographer because he thought he was a zombie.* :zombie:


----------



## Draik41895

^ is banned for eating all the pizza at my party


----------



## rottincorps

Hey arn't you up past your bed time Draik.....AND WE BANNED YOU....FOR NOT DOING YOUR HOME WORK!


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for trying to be Draik's parent


----------



## Wildcat

^ banned for interfering with Draik's family matters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for incorporating real poison ivy into his prop


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for breaking the pattern of saying thing about me


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ was banned for not giving me his cool avatar..

Happy now that the subject is now about a lycanthropic teenager who has just turned 14? Is that the age you start howling?


----------



## Draik41895

ive been howling since i was like one,literally

^ was banned for being so nice


----------



## Haunted Bayou

aw shucks

^ was banned for having wisdom beyond his years


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for making me blush(thanks)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ was banned for having almost as many posts as me in less than a year.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for failing to realize Draik is really a 30 year old on line predator


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for pretending he lives in a place with a fabulous Halloweeny name when he actually lives in Poughkeepsie


----------



## Draik41895

^was banned for failing to point out the pics of me in another thread to Ed


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for releasing hoards of scorpions on unsuspecting residents of old folks homes.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for driving Draik41895 around to various old folks homes in order to release hoards of scorpions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for providing an illegal military escort while Spooky1 was driving Draik around with hoards of scorpions


----------



## Monk

^ was banned for betraying our confidence and reporting us to the authorities.


----------



## traditionprincess

^ was banned for attempting to overthrow the government in an attempt to rescue her/his beautiful/handsome green alien girl/boyfriend from the secret opperation of Area 51 and return her to the planet 42 to rule her people in peace before all is lost in a civil war that will consume their planet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for being ambiguous (but funny) about Monk's gender.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking Monk's gender is funny


----------



## Monk

^for continuing the discussion about my gender.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that a discussion about gender should get someone else banned


----------



## Monk

^ was banned for banning someone for banning someone and questioning the reason behind said banning.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for confusing me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for posting right when I had a good post to add


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that she won somewhere else


----------



## Monk

^was banned for also thinking they won somewhere else.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for not realizing that they would never win


----------



## Monk

^ is hereby banned for simply being a sore loser in another thread.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ is banned for not not realizing the difference between sore loser and poor sport


----------



## Monk

^Banned for splitting hairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for attempting to assume a moderator's identity and close down the Last Post Wins thread after posting last.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for admitting I posted last and still attempting to win the 'last post wins thread' when it is obvious to all concerned that I did indeed win that game!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Banned for pretending to win the "Last post wins" game when I (PrettyGhoul) have just won and will always win the "Last post wins" game.*


----------



## Draik41895

^ Banned for typing in bold.I hate bold!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for attempting to censure someone's use of *BOLD* in a post


----------



## Monk

^ banned for using bold lettering when typing the word bold.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for channeling an English teacher and banning people for _font_ styles.


----------



## traditionprincess

^ Banned for caring about banning font styles.


----------



## Draik41895

^ Banned for not talking about font


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for taking his scorpion into a Victoria's Secret fitting room and claiming he was just there to see if its little pantyhose fit properly.


----------



## traditionprincess

^ banned for actually watching this.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for not giving others a turn at watching the scorpion trying on pantyhose.


----------



## Monk

the person above my post has been banned for wanting to watch creatures trying on pantyhose without their consent.


----------



## Don Givens

The person above my post was banned because his pet monkey escaped and fed a bar of Ex-lax to the elephant.


----------



## Spooky1

The person above my post was banned for excessive posting on the Caption this Picture thread.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for considering any amount of posting excessive.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for using the word excessive excessively


----------



## Monk

^ banned for excessively considering the word excessive to be used excessively in this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for using writing a triple X post (count them and see)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for using incorrect grammer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> ^ banned for using incorrect grammer


(Damn, I missed that!!!)


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for swearing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Banned for being bawdy!


----------



## Fangs

^ Banned for having pink eye! heehehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was banned for using her sleeve instead of a napkin as a lady should to delicately wipe the blood from her lips.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ was banned for being liked 4 times in 1 post


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ was banned for clicking on like 4 times in 1 of Roxie's posts


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for impersonating an Elf and passing out defective toys


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for capturing all the elves and keeping them in his basement sweatshop so only he would get toys.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ banned for recruiting for said sweatshop


----------



## scareme

^ banned for spreading swine flu.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ banned for falsely accusing innocent board members of spreading infectious diseases


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for claiming to be "innocent"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for questioning the innocence of another Forum member.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Banned for insinuating a HF board member could possibly be innocent.*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ banned for plotting a hostile takeover of the "other" holidays


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for sticking up for other holidays on a Halloween site.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for using socially unacceptable prosthetics on his zombie costume


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

LMAO!!!!! ...damn I can't ban you yet..I'm laughing to hard!! I'll ban myself just for that!


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for banning your self and failing to ban the person above your post when you could have obviously banned them for causing you to not have an excuse for banning them


----------



## randyaz

^banned for using ban 5 times in the same sentence


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for indecent exposure


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for trying to sell Peter Cushing's bones to Draik.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for claiming to have a real brain when he's actually equipped with a Super Turbo Charged Horror Movie Database CPU in his head.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for exposing the truth about my android overlord brain app.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for using his android overlord brain app in a failed attempt to take over the HauntForum and turn all the threads into Guess How Much Beer I Drank This Weekend While Attempting to Build a Prop game threads.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned because her post count was using up too much memory on the websites server


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for using a cartoon for a handle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for hacking into Johnny Thunder's account and sending out amusing but off color private messages to other Forum members.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for telling on SI


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for seeking revenge on those that tattled on him...


----------



## ededdeddy

^ Banned for having hair like Marge Simpson


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having 3 first names (and none of them Billy Joe or Bob)


----------



## Draik41895

banned for not being named billy,joe or bob


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for having the audacity to ban a really swell guy.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for thinking she can decide who can and cannot be banned.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that anyone could tell Roxy what to do


----------



## Monk

^ banned for talking to little people dressed in tin foil.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for impersonating a holy man while attending local strip joints


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ banned for opening a religious-themed strip joint


----------



## The_Caretaker

^banned for having poor hair highlighting.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being concerned about hair highlights while frequenting a religious-themed strip joint.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^Banned for seriptitiously performing bad highlights on unsuspecting patrons of the religious-themed strip joint


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for stealing the tips given to the other ladies at the religious-themed strip joint.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for continuing the religious-themed strip joint trend.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that talk of a religious-themed strip club should stop. What are you hiding under that robe?!?!?


----------



## Monk

^ banned for wanting to see what's beneath my robe (without offering a tip)


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for solictation ( I'll give you a tip "Don't swim in shark infested waters) that isn't what you were look from was it..I got extra shiny stuff though


----------



## Monk

^banned for shamelessly attempting to sell shiny stuff after banning someone for solicitation and for also giving bad tips.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for making me think you hard about how to reply to that


----------



## Monk

^ banned for attempting to think hard.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that a ballerina outfit is acceptable to wear to a job interview


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being jealous of the fact that I got the job.


----------



## ededdeddy

Ouch

^ was banned for being able to post faster than me. I can't keep up


----------



## Monk

^ has been banned for not being able to keep up.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for thinking that because you have a ballerina outfit on and can post faster that me that you will be the last post..


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for secretly coveting Monk's ballerina outfit.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making me think of Monk and Ed in tutus


----------



## Monk

^ banned for pretending to be bothered by thinking of Ed and I in tutus.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Was banned for banning so many people so many times


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for pointing out Monk's nefarious plot to take over the board by banning every single member...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for giving Monk the idea that he could take over the Forum by banning everyone else.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for believing I would try to take over the forum by banning everyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for playing the Mister Doe-Eyed "Who, Me?" innocent card over this whole banning thing.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for pointing out my feable attempt to conceal my true goal.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for admitting his true goal of taking over the board so he can launch an all 70s game show fanboy board in its place


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not liking 70's game shows.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ banned for assuming I don't like 70s game shows


----------



## Monk

^ banned for trying to seem cool by pretending to like 70s game shows.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for saying I'm not cool


----------



## Monk

^ is hereby banned for wanting to be cool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for invoking the powers of Hell to make it too hot for others to be cool.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for accusing me of making it too hot to be cool.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for: 

being uncool

in a tutu

while in a religious-themed strip joint

playing "The Price Is Right"

:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for using multiple banned references


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for using children in the Avatar


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ for not lovin' my Avatar


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not taking a chainsaw to your pink eye ridden avatar.


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for posting a Barney music video on this forum.


----------



## The_Caretaker

^ banned for mentioning the demon Barney on this forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for actually being Barney's second cousin on his mother's side.


----------



## The_Caretaker

^ Banned for knowing my lineage.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for reminding me of the horrible time I worked in a toy store where we had to play Barney videos ALL.DAY.LONG. :zombie:

(oh the horror... the horror...)


----------



## Monk

^ banned for working in a toy store where they played Barney videos ALL.DAY.LONG.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being a monk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for forgetting to wash off her clay facial mask before going out in public.


----------



## Monk

^Banned for criticizing what others wear out in public.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not inviting Johnny Thunder over to get drunk with and build props.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not inviting ME over to get drunk and build props


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for wearing that hairstyle out in public!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for having horrible dental work


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for impersonating Madeline Kahn


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for improper disposal of a body


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for forgetting to warn TOTs about the Malaysian tiger traps in her front yard haunt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ banned for using the word "blue" in her name without adding the word "balls"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for failing to notice that the blue dogs were neutered and therefore did not have any need for balls.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for neutering the blue dogs in order to avoid discussing the previously mentioned balls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not supporting spay/neuter programs


----------



## Monk

^ banned for wearing "I love Bob Barker" tee shirts.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for randomly yelling "COME ON DOWN!" in the supermarket and asking other shoppers to "play Plinko" with a suggestive leer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for taking the $100 bills from Bob Barker's coat pockets and substituting Monopoly money


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for knowing what "plinko" is and occasionally rooting for the yodeling mountain climber to go over the cliff!


----------



## Monk

^ Banned for NOT rooting for the yodeling mountain climber to go over the cliff!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for yodeling along with the little mountain climber


----------



## Monk

^ banned for discriminating against little yodeling mountain climbers and those that yodel along with them.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for taking yodeling lessons.


----------



## Joiseygal

^ BANNED for wearing her underwear on her head and dancing to Olivia Newton John records.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for peeping in my windows.


----------



## Joiseygal

Haunted Bayou said:


> ^ banned for peeping in my windows.


LOL..oh so it's true that I did see you dancing to Olivia Newton John's records while dancing with your underwear on your head?!?!?!

Banned for double dipping at a party!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for throwing Olivia Newton John themed slumber parties (lots of singing involved)


----------



## Joiseygal

Lets get physical, physical..I want to get physical, lets get into physical...let me hear your body talk....ummmm...sorry don't know what got into me! 

^ Banned for calling the local neighborhood boys to watch us make fools of ourselves singing Olivia Newton John songs at the slumber party.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for spreading the rumor that girls always pillow-fight in their underwear at slumber parties.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^ banned for being nekkid at her slumber party just to make JG look like a liar.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^also banned for peeping in my window.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for running down the street yelling "free peep show at Joiseygal's house!"


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for not charging for a peep show at Joiseygal's house! Also banned for not telling them that if Joiseygal was nekkid at the slumber party it would be more like a horror show than a peep show!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not posting pictures of said slumber party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for asking to see pictures of said slumber party posted.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not having the forum ladies over for a slumber party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for thinking I would invite the Forum _ladies_ over for a slumber party:devil::googly:


----------



## Don Givens

Banned for not using baby oil to liven up the Twister game at said slumber party.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for shamelessly promoting party games involving baby oil without inviting me.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for going house to house in JG's neighborhood with a case of baby oil and asking "this where we're having a party?"


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not giving me the address to the party.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for dressing like a girl to get into the party


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not bringing party snacks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not having hair with purple streaks in it.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for demanding purple streaks in other people's hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for cornering the market on purple hair dye and charging a premium for those who want purple streaks in their hair.


----------



## Monk

^banned for not embracing capitalism in all its glory.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for embracing capitalism a little too vigorously, causing Capitalism to have the vapors and faint.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being jealous of capitalism.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for posing as a religious figure on a Halloween forum.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being a non-believer.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for assuming that I am a non-believer.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for continuing to not believe.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for typing too fast for me to keep up with.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for thinking that I type fast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for type casting Lady Nyxie as a non-believer.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for becoming a co conspirator.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for trying to start a new Spanish Inquisition


----------



## Monk

^ banned for resisting said inquisition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for trying to use thumbscrews to open a wine bottle during the Inquisition


----------



## Monk

^ is hereby banned for attempting to hide corkscrews from Spanish Inquisitors.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not using the soft pillows and the comfy chair as torture devices


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not knowing that other than soft pillows and comfy chairs the Inquisition has amongst its weaponry such diverse elements as fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for trying to sneak killer rabbits into the Spanish Inquisition's arsenal


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not reading the Book of Armaments (specifically Chapter 2, verses 9-21).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for accidentally defusing the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch


----------



## Monk

^ banned for confusing the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch for a water balloon on several occasions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for putting water balloons in the Holy Hand Grenade carrying box.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for trying to sell people dead parrots.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for trying to convince people the dead parrot was resting.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wink-winking, nudge-nudging to excess... know what I mean, eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for never looking on the bright side of life.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for offering just one little wafer thin mint


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Python geeks - I love it!)


^ banned for still using her liver in spite of signing a donor card.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(I know! It's amazing how many Python geeks are on here, huh?  )

^ banned for having a mother that was a hamster and a father that smelled of elderberries.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not bringing me a shrubbery.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for requesting said shrubbery be cut down using a herring.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for farting in my general direction


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for smelling the fart and enjoying it.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for passing judgment on what I do in my free time


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for not using your free time wisely! Everyone knows you can smell farts and work on Halloween props at the same time.


----------



## Don Givens

Banned for posting "something completely different" before I could join in the Monty Python related banning fun.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for performing a silly walk in downtown Canton Ohio


----------



## Monk

^ banned for making my brain hurt.


----------



## Don Givens

Banned for bringing Spam pudding to the Christmas Party.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not enjoying Spam pudding at holiday get togethers.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being online, but not playing a game in a while.


----------



## traditionprincess

^ Banned for throwing rocks at poor helpless kittens! *Holds hands to face* Oh the horror!! *weeps for the poor kittens*


----------



## Monk

^ banned for weeping, there's no weeping on the forum!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being heartless and unsympathetic to another's pain


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for passing judgment on someone who like to wear knee high socks and flip flops


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing black knee socks with flip flops (everyone KNOWS you wear white socks with flip flops!)


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for not realizing that I was wearing camo shorts and a Hawaiian shirt therefore the black socks are a MUST (please get your fashion sense correct before stating something untrue)


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Banned for arguing about clothes when you should of just went naked!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for suggesting that nudity was the best option


----------



## ededdeddy

^ was banned for having a problem with nudity


----------



## rottincorps

^ banned for having a disco on his avatar


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for trying to start a nude disco club


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having nude and disco in the same sentence. The visions of people disco dancing nude is just plain scary!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for for showing up at the opening night of the nude disco to berate the patrons to "just put on some polyester!"


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not giving polyester a chance! Just put on some bell bottoms....please!!!!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for distributing bell bottoms and rainbow afro wigs.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for not giving me any bell bottoms!


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not understanding the the whole disco line of questioning...Come on Draik Disco was dead before you were alive.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for believing disco is really dead and not hanging out on an island with Elvis and Tupac.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having a wild imagination!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for having a tame and docile imagination!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for stalking Casey Kasem and asking him to come to her house and re-enact his role in "The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant"


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for saying confusing words!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for getting confused by JT.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not getting confused by JT


----------



## rottincorps

banned for remembering bell bottoms


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not realizing that bell bottoms have made their return already... "flare cut" and "boot cut" are technically bell bottoms


----------



## rottincorps

banned for knowing way to much about fashion


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing white after labor day and polka dots after Easter and stripes with a large bonnet after Arbor day...:googly:


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for wearing leg warmers during the movie, "Flash Dance"!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for forgetting the teeshirt with the collar ripped out and worn off the shoulder too...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not knowing the correct way to remove a bra from underneath said garment without flashing an observer.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for letting some one as pure as me read that!


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for thinking you are that pure! I have a 15 year old daughter I know that you teenagers know way to much these days! Back in my day.....oh sorry don't know what came over me.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for using the phrase "back in my day"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for a disco-like avatar.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for having a problem with my avatar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for maligning the Tangelo Industry


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for thinking tangelos are maligneded!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for wearing mango shoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing like Mango and stalking Matt Damon.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for not doing that which is stated above


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being secretly jealous that he won't ever look as good as Spooky1 in the Mango ensemble.


----------



## Monk

^ Banned for using Mango's name in vain.


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm banned for not knowing who the hell is Mango?????????????


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for banning yourself


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for having a boyfriend with bolts in his neck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for quietly loosening the bolts in Frankie's-Girl's boyfriend's neck, causing his head to fall off


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not telling Frankie-s Girl that you saw Lady Nyxie quietly loosen the bolts. Unfortunately no one was aware that you put Frankie-s girls boy friend's head into a box in your shed.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for ruining Spooky's birthday present..Who did you think Roxy would give that too?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for tattling on joiseygal. no one likes a tattler....didn't your parents tell you that? shame on you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for scolding ededdeddy.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for thinking a scolding was not called for.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being pro-scolding.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being anti-pro-scolding.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for thinking that I wouldnt rat him out about about something that will soon be all over the tabloids :smilevil:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for believing anything in tabloids is true.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not believing that a two headed alien can't come to earth and impregnate Brittney Spears. I think I read that one in the Enquirer, so it had to be true??????!!!!!!?????!!!!!!


----------



## kprimm

^banned- both the aliens heads for impregnating brittany spears.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for appearing to ban the two headed alien instead of the person above his post.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing Joiseygal may be a two headed alien.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for suggesting that Joiseygal is anything other than a lady of human origin.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for banning a fantastic guy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for taking my banning of my fantastic husband seriously


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having a fantastic husband and not sharing him with the rest of us. Don't get the wrong idea with this comment!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for having impure thoughts about Spooky1 - but in a completely platonic way.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not joining this forum sooner.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not letting Frankie's Girl borrow your time machine so she can go back and join the forum sooner.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned along with Lady Nyxie for giving me a warm, fuzzy feeling and making me think of Sally Field's Oscar acceptance speech ("They like me - they really like me!").


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing that warm fuzzy feeling is actually Willards rat swarm coming to nibble on your toes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for not realizing that FG must have used a time machine in order to obtain a post-whore title in just 1 month's time.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for pointing out my usage of the time machine for achieving post ho status


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not earning post ho status the old fashioned way.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being a supreme grand poobah post ho and making most of us look bad


----------



## Don Givens

Banned for saying poobah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for letting the Evil IT people get in the way of posting at work.


----------



## Draik41895

Banned for never giving me any hugs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for being needy


----------



## scareme

Banned, for spredding pink eye on the forum.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing a Hawaiian shirt with his Lugosi outfit


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for smuggling small furry creatures through customs in your hair.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for leaving his corpses just laying about the house where anyone could trip over them


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not helping him clean up the corpse that he left on the floor for people to trip on, but than again you don't like to do housework so scratch that idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not making FG clean up the corpses at our house so I don't have to.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for complaining about having to clean up corpses.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing that Mother Nature will take care of those corpses eventually.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for making a woman do something that a man should do.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for thinking Father Nature would take care of those rotting corpses when he could sit in front of the TV drinking beer all day instead.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for drinking Billy Beer!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for leaving a trail of bloody footprints from the kitchen to get the beer out of the fridge


----------



## Draik41895

^Banned for not cleaning up said footprints


----------



## Dark Angel 27

banned for not helping clean up said footprints!


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not asking me to help clean said footprints


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking too much about footprints


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not just cutting off the feet from the start to eliminate any chance of bloody footprints!!!!!!! Wait...did I say that?!?!? Ummmm......never mind!


----------



## ededdeddy

^ for having a good idea then taking it back..


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for encouraging someone to have evil thoughts.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for thinking I have evil thoughts. Come on I'm innocent just look at my face!


----------



## DeathTouch

The person above my post was banned because she wanted to bring back the Beatles.


----------



## Moon Dog

The person above my post was banned because he is an annoying haunter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for biting the leg off the annoying haunter.


----------



## DeathTouch

Was banned for banning the banned member because of him bitting off the leg of the annoying haunter. I wouldn't try this at home.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for wanting to touch things


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for entering his Obama chia Pet into the Hauntforum $20 dollar contest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for attempting to corner the market on green body paint.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not admitting that you enjoy rubbing green body paint all over your body!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not inviting everyone to a green body paint party.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for crashing green body-paint party and bringing warm Billy Beer


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not bringing cold beer with him and then complaining about warm beer


----------



## Draik41895

banned for sabotaging my plan of ruling the world with two giant rats and a giant scorpion


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking ruling the world would be something favorable.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for discouraging him from his dream of world domination!

i was going to bann draik for not asking me to join him in his endevors but spooky beat me to it!


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not banning the person above you,but instead the person above the person above you


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not realizing that I already rule the world (part time with the weekends off for me time to catch up with my websurfing)


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not offering me the job on weekends


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not filling out the job application. Didn't you see my "Part Time World Despot Minion Needed" posting on craigslist? :smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not hiring me as your evil minion.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for trying to take my place


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned cuz I said so


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for feeling that your word is a good enough reason to ban someone


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not thinking her word is good enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not thinking at all.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking, that thinking is good (it just gets me into trouble)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for pretending to be anything other than the wise, thoughtful man that you are


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for sucking up to the wise, thoughtful Spooky1


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ also banned for sucking up to Spooky1


----------



## Joiseygal

^the last three post are banned for kissing where the sun don't shine! Although Haunted Bayou didn't say anything you can just tell that she kissed someone there by the looks of her avatars lips!


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not Kissing said place were the sun dont shine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for knowing what everyone else was talking about.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for blowing my cover and letting everyone know that I'm a wise, thoughtful man.:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for eating seaweed.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not liking seaweed


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being intolerant of other people's taste in food.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for having a signature in Christmas colors.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for mentioning the C word


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not liking the word "colors".


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for using jazz hands for emphasis


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for making me look up the word emphasis


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making me look to see if I spelled it right


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not already knowing if you spelled it right


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for being a sheep in wolf's clothing.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for actually posting that information


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for trying to deny his true nature.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking you can train hamsters to fly like Mary Poppins. All I can hear are their screams as you shove them off of roof tops


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having a sick and twisted mind! Now I have that vision of little hamsters jumping from rooftops with umbrellas than S-P-L-A-T!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not knowing that having a sick and twisted mind is a prerequisite for joining the Forum.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for brain washing hamsters into thinking they are lemmings.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for mentioning lemmings which makes me think of lemon flavored desserts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for making desserts out of lemon-flavored lemmings.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for typing too fast for me to keep up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for trying to type and cook lemmings at the same time.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for calling lemons lemmings and confusing me! Actually most people would get banned for confusing me, but I don't want anyone to know that!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being easily confused.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being a good minion and getting rid of all those pesky people who try to take the lead from me on the Last Post Wins thread


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned, for banning me for not doing something that wasn't requested oh fearless leader. But I'll get right on it.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for being whipped! Ummm but in a nice way!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for adding "in a nice way"


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, you guys!!!!!)


^banned for objecting to the use of whips in a nice way.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for LOLing while banning someone from objecting to nice whipping, and then referring to females as "guys."


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the Webster definition of "guy" is a "person" , no gender specified. (who said anything about a "nice" whipping):laughvil:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

the above person is banned for not understanding that some people enjoy a nice whipping


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not realizing that if it's nice, then you're not doing it right! :googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for wielding a dictionary to mock my misguided mocking of gender specification (unless of course you were referring to Webster, the little guy from TV). The "nice whipping" I threw in for free - in a nice way. :zombie:


----------



## Bone To Pick

^self-banned for missing my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not donning a hair shirt for missing a turn.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making me think of those guys with so much hair on their chest/back/arms that it looks like they're wearing a hair shirt.

(and of course, I had to picture one with a 70s gold medallion)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for making fun of FE in his banana hammock and gold chains


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for selling 70s gold medallions to aging swingers.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being on the forum too many hours in any given day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for thinking that's a bad thing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for thinking I thought that was a bad thing. :laugheton:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for confusing me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for thinking that I know how to make anything look easy. :rolleyekin:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for considering anything easy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not being easy


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for being easy...wait that didn't come out right?!?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for casting aspersions on Frankie's Girl's character


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for being blue...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing blue is the new black.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for confusing black and blue


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for making my brain black and blue from reading the last few post.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for not knowing that black and blue brains are the lastest fashion statement...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for serving brains that were not black and blue at the last dinner party.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for not serving your brains


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not bringing brains to the latest zombie potluck


----------



## Spooky1

-^ banned for inviting zombies to your potluck.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking Zombies would read the invitation


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for making zombies feel bad about not being able to read.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking zombies feel bad about anything.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not being more sensitive to those that are life-challenged, decompositionally advanced or otherwise inhibited...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for using big words on a fun forum.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for not appreciating that with vocabulary, size matters.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for watching the Joh and Katie plus 8 marathon.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for feigning political correctness.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for bring up politics


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for a shortage of suffixes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for impersonating an English teacher


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for using inside jokes.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking internal organs are something to joke about.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned not appreciating the subtle comedy stylings of the spleen and gallbladder (the liver and lower intestines are into physical comedy and lowbrow antics, so you have to be in the right mood for that sort of humor)


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for not including the intestine, bowel, heart and kidneys...oohh Im hungry!


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not including brains in your four course meal!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for failing to order sufficient body parts for the number of guests at the Zombie Banquet.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for encouraging your incorrigible husband in public.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for discouraging Roxy from encouraging her incorrigible husband.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for discouraging the discouraging of the encouraging of an incorrigible husba....well, YOU! :googly:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for having a Suessian type sentence structure


----------



## Joiseygal

One fish, two fish....Oh damn banned for using the word Suessian!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^ Banned for 'liking' her own post.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for licking too many posts


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for confusing me "licking"? LOL!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not knowing what to lick! or where????


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not giving directions.


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing black polyester pants to the beach.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for taking videos of Spooky1 in black polyester pants and posting them on YouTube


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for buying me the black polyester pants seen in the videos of me on YouTube.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me think you really wanted those black polyester pants to wear for YouTube videos.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking I know what I want?


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for wanting to be in YouTube video in the first place.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing leftover Taco Bell food to work.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for holding onto leftover Taco Bell (gross!)and going to work.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for going to work


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not getting a job


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for disguising himself like a leftover burrito and trying to get people to take him to work with them so he can raid the office fridge while they are innocently working


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for giving me ideas


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not paying for the ideas (the first one is free...  )


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for actually thinking that i would pay


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not paying up.


----------



## Moon Dog

^ banned for not keeping up with Roxy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for thinking anybody can keep up with Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for not remembering that Frighteners is still ahead of Roxy


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for not picking paper or plastic...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hoping for a Stripper gram from their secret reaper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for sending a Strip-o-Gram.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sending me a Strip-o-gram.:kissvil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for complaining that there wasn't enough purple on the board.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for not realizing the purple is a Halloween color!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for claiming to be a goddess


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for oppressing the color orange


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for beating me to the punch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for taking two turns in a row on this thread.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for thinking that the sky is blue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for being in denial about the whole blue sky thing.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for singing "Over the Rainbow" over and over again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up like Dorothy and demanding to try on ruby slippers at the Payless Shoe Store.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for rooting for the wicked witch while watching Wizard of Oz.


----------



## DeathTouch

(Oh that was really good)

^ Banned for not giving back the rubby slippers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for putting fake witch legs under houses and then convincing residents they need to buy an expensive Witch Extermination contract from Orkin.


----------



## DeathTouch

(Someone is one roll this morning)

^ Banned for asking Mr. Owl how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie pop'


----------



## RoxyBlue

D)

^banned for accidentally shooting Mr Owl before we find out how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Tootsie pop.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for seeking advice from owls.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to hire owls to be school teachers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for tarring and feathering school teachers so they look like owls.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for talking about school during the summer.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for wearing long sleeves during the summer.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for "picking" a fight with me over my sleeves... cold body, warm heart.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for making a full-grown skull with eyeballs cry. :cryeton:
:laugheton:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Alright, I ban myself for making a full-grown skeleton cry. I apologize. :tonguekin:


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for banning yourself


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for a scary avatar.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for being a member of this forum and not liking my avatar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for thinking that someone calling your avatar "scary" on this Forum has paid you anything less than a high compliment.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not complimenting people on other forums for their scary avatars... you know, the ones with twinkly fairies and the like


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the folks here should spend time on other forums.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for not acknowledging that is this the ONLY forum !


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing mismatched socks.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for wearing pink womens panties...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being a peeping tom(mette)


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for discouraging window shopping.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having an xray avatar with buggy eyes...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being offended by the bony


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for having a bad hair do...


----------



## scareme

^ banned for playing her music to loud.

(Actually I am wearing pink womens panties today, how did you know?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing pink on a Halloween-related forum.


----------



## Monk

^Banned for dictating what colors are authorized for wear on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not recognizing my excellent taste in colors.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not allowing forum members to wear miss-matched clothing.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for obeying your wife


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the secret to a happy marriage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for making me appear to be a dictator.


----------



## Monk

^banned for sharing secrets that take most men a lifetime to discover on their own.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not allowing him to share secrets


----------



## Monk

^ banned for telling me I am not allowed to not allow something.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not already knowing that


----------



## RoxyBlue

^baneed for buying all the pantyhose at the local mall.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for coming to my mall and not telling me


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being a mall rat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing rats in pantyhose.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for wanting rats to be naked.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not remembering that they have fur to wear


----------



## Monk

^ banned for thinking rat fur is fashionable


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling rat burgers made from de-fured rats.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for ratting him out


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for mentioning the word rat and making me think of White Castle Rat Burgers!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cross-breeding giant pumpkins with triffids


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for using words that I have no idea what in the hell they mean...


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for not knowing these words


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for not telling goddess that triffids are large mobile alien man-eating plants that look like big corn stalks doing the "hammer time" shuffle


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^Banned for being an old horror movie know-it-all!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for being jelous of his/her old horror movie knowledge!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^banned for using a Disney cartoon as an avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for using the "D" word on the board.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^ Banned for banning me so quickly! (Wow, that was fast!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for not knowing I am a speedster.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing a black turtleneck on a summer day


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for exposing your brain to little old ladies?!?!?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for drooling over the above exposed brain.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for watching Joiseygal drool, you know she can't help it.


----------



## scareme

^banned for not wearing anything under your robe.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for herding cats


----------



## Monk

^ banned for banning cat herders


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for failing to recognize that the cats are really herding us.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being paranoid about the behavior of cats.


----------



## scareme

^banned for hurting cats.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for spreading nasty rumors.


----------



## scareme

^banned, for not living up to those rumors.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for assuming that I am not living up to the nasty rumors being spread.


----------



## scareme

^banned for swatting flies with a baseball bat.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for confusing a hockey stick for a baseball bat.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to fly kites in airports just to **** of airport security.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for loitering at the dog park wearing overalls made of snausages.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing Batman underoos while posting on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking so long to become an Evil Overlord


----------



## Monk

^ banned for rushing her hubby's training.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not dropping and giving me twenty!


----------



## Monk

^ banned for demanding twenty to begin with.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for imitating Conan the Barbarian during confessional.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for picking his friends nose in church during a wedding,,,


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for asking me to.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for saving the nose goblins in a scrapbook


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using the term nose goblins. Ewww


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for eating nose goblins while at the movies. (BIG GREEN ONES!)


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for putting that image in my head


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for continuing this nose goblin line of discussion.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for turning a pregnancy test into a board game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for altering pregnancy test kits to read "PREGGERS!".


----------



## Haunted Bayou

-banned for using the word "preggers"


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for thinking that "Preggers" was a potato chip.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for attempting to get potato chips pregnant.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for singing the Kool-aid song.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up as the Kool-Aid guy and staging a protest outside a Coca-Cola bottling plant.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for crashing through a wall yelling, Oh Yeah!


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for watching Herbie the love bug with his beer hat on.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for being a back-seat parade float driver


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for what he did in the back seat with the float driver


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for teaching dogs to play poker


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for watching Titanic.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for owning "the Bodyguard" soundtrack


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having NSYNC and Back Street Boys posters in his bedroom.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for growing pot in a Obama Chia Pet.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for re enacting South Park episodes on the front lawn with neighborhood kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for killing Kenny ("you [email protected][email protected]!")


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for beating up the geico lizard.


----------



## Monk

^ Banned for offending cavemen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a caveman


----------



## Monk

^ banned for opening a 'caveman only' night club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to sneak into the "caveman only" night club while impersonating a caveman.


----------



## Monk

^ Banned for hiring men dressed in gorilla suits to work the door of the Caveman Only night club.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for pretending to be Harry Potter, by going around to everyone and saying "Swish and flick."


----------



## scareme

^banned for to many bad hair days in a row.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for yelling at the kids for eatting his Cookies and Creame ICE CREAM.


----------



## scareme

^banned for thinking I'm a man (everyone does, I know, it's my manley avatar).


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Then you were banned because you are a woman in a man's members's name(Did that make sense?)


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not being sure if you make sense or not.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for translating


----------



## Monk

^ banned for needing a translator.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for λαγουδάκι φορώντας παντόφλες σε ποδηλάτης συλλαλητήριο


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for typing random figures


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for not thinking it could be a Foreign Language.


----------



## Monk

^ hereby banned for suggesting someone should think.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for leading everyone to think he was blogging from Iran.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for attempting to censor Iranian blogs


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for using a dead language in his avatar


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for baning another member for trying to ressurect a dead language! :lolkin:


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for suggesting the residents of a local nursing home play Twister.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting olive oil on the Twister mat to "make the game more interesting".


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for supplying the olive oil for the Twister game.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for making me laugh.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to add a heat source to "brown them slightly."


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for trying to make the game difficult for the elderly to play! They already had it hard walking 20 miles in the knee high snow up hill both ways!


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for asking how turtles do it.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not knowing how turtles do it


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for even thinking about turtles doing it


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for trying to whistle while eating crackers.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for getting cracker crumbs all over the place!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to re-write the "Love Boat Theme," giving it more of a Jazz Fusion/Hip-Hop feel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for smacking Death Touch and Dark Angel upside the head with a dust buster while cleaning up cracker crumbs


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ouch!

^banned for not comming to our aide when Death Touch and I are being beaten up with a dust buster!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for mistaking a rabid anteater for a dustbuster


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for sky-writing obscenities


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for correcting the spelling of sky-written obscenities


----------



## scareme

^banned for driving the wrong way down a one way street.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for choosing an avatar that leads people to believe you are a man.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving muddy foot prints everywhere.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not appreciating Lady Nyie's new decorating idea...mud.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hacking into the Forum's software and inserting Barney images into the ads.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for consistently requesting that the Barney images be replaced with TeleTubbies


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for requesting nude images of Banrey on the internet..


----------



## Monk

^ banned for distributing nude images of Barney


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for traveling to work in a floating bubble.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for poking holes in people's travel bubbles.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being too big a ho.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being a bigger Post Ho


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Velvet Jones


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing a bikini to church and riding on Spooky's shoulders challenging people to chicken fights during the sermon.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing water balloons at people from the top of the Santa Monica Pier Ferris wheel.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for telling all the big chested women to stand under the Ferris Wheel, so that you can see your very own wet tee-shirt display!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that idea into his head


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for stifling his creative thoughts


----------



## Kaoru

banned for posting a topic on why halloween is the devils work!


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for racking up 100 pts. for hitting all the drunk squirrels on the road


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving alcohol to underage squirrels


----------



## scareme

^banned for eating breakfast with her fingers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding all the utensils so people have to eat with their fingers


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for eating other people's fingers


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for putting her fingers where they dont belong...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

banned for picking her nose at the table!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for licking my fingers after I picked my nose at the table and then puking


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having Dark Angel puke in my Alfredo spaghetti and never telling me. I thought that spaghetti I ate tasted a little funny!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having no taste...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for emailing tasteless jokes to Forum members


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for singing in the rain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding everyone's umbrella right before it rains


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for having a Barney umbrella


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for inviting the Teletubbies to your birthday.


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing a womens wig to bed.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for spying on me.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being paranoid and believing people are spying on him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling binoculars to Peeping Toms


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for slandering all Tom's, we're not the only ones peeping.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to be inclusive.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for not including me!


----------



## scareme

^banned for overcooking the pasta.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for feeding over cooked pasta to screaming babies to quiet them down.


----------



## scareme

^banned for taking candy from children.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for taking children.


----------



## scareme

^banned for making me give back the children. Now how am I going to make props?


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for questioning how to make props..duh!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for casting a spell on Scareme and so clouding her mind that she's forgotten how to make props.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling the spell to Halloweengoddessrn, which (or is that witch?) she cast on scareme.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being an informant and identifying who has been selling spells on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for carrying bootlegged versions of spells


----------



## Monk

^ banned for attempting to place copyrights on spells.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing spell makers with a lot of legal mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for trying to cast a spell on me using the words: mumbo-jumbo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for foiling my attempt to cast a spell on you


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for claiming to have never heard of this "Dracula" fellow......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to copyright the word "Dracula" for his own personal use.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for claiming JT has personal issues with that Dracula fellow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has never bought a bottle of TrueBlood at a bar for that Dracula fellow


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has Henry Wadsworth Longfellow's corpse in her freezer


----------



## Monk

^ banned for confusing this thread with the Little White Lie thread.


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing little girls pink ruffled panties under his robe.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for peeking under his robe while disguised as a manpire


----------



## scareme

^banned for blowing my disguise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blowing up Bone to Pick with firecrackers


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for using a meat grinder for something other than body disposal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up as Sweeny Todd and offering to buy ground body meat


----------



## fxartist

^ banned because charlie made me do it


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not manning up and just admitting he did not..


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for impersonating a haunted nurse at Frankenstein's Hospital


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for interpretive dancing to movie credits


----------



## scareme

^banned for talking durning the movie.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking a Bucky to the movies.


----------



## scareme

^banned for dishing my choise of dates.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for actually taking a Blucky out on a date but insisting it was a 1st quality Bucky


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned because you need glasses and wont wear them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for too much purple in her avvie.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cornering the market for blue makeup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting Johnny Thunder hooked on blue eyeshadow


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for promoting healthy living


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking Big Macs with extra lard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for having X and Y in her username


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having an X and Y in his DNA


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for using science in a post


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being against the dissemination of scientific knowledge.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hiding evidence of a missing link in the basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding all the atmospherium.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for tiptoeing through the tulips


----------



## Kaoru

For listening to Kenny G.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not knowing that I am a Nurse and that we carry BIG needles.....
(and we LOVE to use them!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sticking Forum members with big needles


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for bleeding all over this thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bottling my blood to serve at your vampire bar.


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for dressing up as Barney


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling designer Barney clothing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being on here during the weekend and not being out with that hottie husband of yours.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for calling someone else's hubby hot... ( better beware Roxy!)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not knowing when someone is joking.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned also for not knowing when someone is joking....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking Lady Nyxie did not know you were joking


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not agreeing your hubby is a hottie.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for enjoying women fighting over you.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for making me use the edit button and for not banning spooky for looking like an older version of me


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for posting to quick and not letting me edit my original post.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for squirting milk out her nose while posting...


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for crossing the streams


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for grossing me out!


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not fully understanding the post above yours. Who ya gonna call?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for doing movie promotions on the forum.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for singing, "Theres a party in my tummy. So yummy, so yummy. Theres a party in my tummy. So yummy, so yummy."


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me think of food, damn now I'm hungry and it's not lunchtime yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you have to wait until lunchtime to eat


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for suggesting that one should eat. when one is clearly hungry. making that suggestion even worse


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for referring to yourself in the third person.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for turning my head into a giant pumpkin when you granted my wish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not accepting the candle I tried to put in your pumpkin head


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for crying over spilled milk..


----------



## turtle2778

Banned for not coming to Ironstock!!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not knowing Im in law school now and dont even have time to sneeze the wrong way...lol


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking that there is a right way to sneeze


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being prejudice against sneezing dwarves.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blowing pepper into dwarves' faces and making them sneeze


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for exchanging the salt and pepper at your supper table with sneezing powder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cooking food in snake oil mixed with sneezing powder


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having long green snot buggers hanging down from your nose while surfing the internet...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being too descriptive :zombie:


----------



## scareme

^banned, and she knows what for. I don't have to go into it here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not revealing all and leaving the rest of us curious and unsatisfied.


----------



## scareme

^banned, for trying to kill a curious cat.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for letting the cat out of the bag (Cat got your tongue?)


----------



## scareme

^banned for trying to take five of the cat's nine lives.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being too "helpful" (I'll store your props for you and you can pick them up Nov 1st)... like you would get away with that one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking scareme made an excellent suggestion


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for whisling Dixie.


----------



## scareme

^banned for touching himself with his death grip.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for mowing your lawn with the chainsaw again


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for painting the roses red.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gilding lilies


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for shaking the dew off the lilies (can girls even DO that?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hovering over gilded lilies


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for letting your dog pee on the lilies...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for not listening to Hauntcast lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting whoopee cushions under the seats of guests on Hauntcast


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for training woodchucks to be environmental terrorists.


----------



## scareme

^banned for dieting to the extreme.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for forcing woodchucks to diet so they could be skinny enough to slip under the cushions during a Hauntcast taping so their squeaking will sabotage the broadcast


----------



## Kaoru

banned for shaving big foot thinking it was hairy human in disguise!


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for watching "Leave it to Beaver" in his underwear.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for watching kayoru watching tv in his underwear!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for perpetuating the myth that Kaoru is a guy


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for blatant gender pigeonholing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pigeons in holes


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for feeding rice to the pigeons and watching them blow up!


----------



## scareme

^banned for using dead pigeons as props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pass dead pigeons off as dead parrots


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for selling dead pigeons to unsuspecting patrons as "low maintenance pets"


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for selling dead dogs to haunters


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for teaching dogs to play dead in order to fool unwary haunters


----------



## Monk

^ banned for playing doctor and determining which dogs are actually 'playing' dead and which ones aren't.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a dog so he could get free exams and avoid paying for health insurance


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for insurance fraud..


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for trying to form a professional syncronized swimming exhibition using circus animals


----------



## Kaoru

banned for diyng your hair pink with purple stripes.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being a hair racist


----------



## scareme

^banned for not having a Sousa marching music CD to listen to while watching fireworks.


----------



## Esmerelda

The person above my post was banned for not ever getting a "LIKE" in his posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for calling scareme a boy.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for being sexist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking being accurate about someone's gender is sexist


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing green, purple and orange on the Fourth of July.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for attempting to enforce a dress code


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing a dress


----------



## scareme

^banned for line dancing in a circle.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for square dancing in a triangular fashion


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for triangulating his position within a circle


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for circling a dead body


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing practical jokes on vultures by setting a fake dead body with a "Free Eats" sign out on the highway


----------



## Monk

^ banned for placing a "Free Beer Tomorrow" sign outside the local watering hole.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for drinking all of tomorrows free beer today.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for not having enough beer readily available for me to drink


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not offering me any free beer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for living in Jersey


----------



## Monk

^ banned for stating the obvious...that anyone from Jersey should be banned.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not just chaining his leg to a cement block and throwing him in the river. Not referring that people from Jersey does that.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not living in sunny California


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing a bikini to the office again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a transparent head to the office


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for going naked to the office!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for peeking through the office windows.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not telling me about the new office (un)dress code.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not listening when told about the new office (un)dress code...


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for not using visual aids when informing people about the dress code


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for always telling Howie "No Deal."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing corporate policy in an obscure language so no one knew what it said


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Banned for always blaming the dog.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for dressing up the dog as a lobster


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for kicking the dog when hes down


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for repeatedly asking "who let the dogs out?"


----------



## Monk

^ banned for actually letting the dogs out.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not letting the dogs back in and making fun of them through the window


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the cats out without telling them the dogs were already out there waiting for them


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for counting sheep while at work


----------



## scareme

^banned for not cleaning up after the sheep at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shearing sheep in the Executive washroom


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for using the sheep's clippings to wipe your bun!


----------



## Monk

^ banned for admiring the rear ends of sheep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to get sheep to wear wolves' clothing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for skinning wolves out of season.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for playing "This Little Piggy" with co-workers' feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for blowing down the cubical of the Little Piggy at work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to persuade Miss Piggy that Kermit the Frog was no good for her.


----------



## scareme

^for thinking of Kermmy in that way.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not using the word "banned" in her ban.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for being sooo picky


----------



## Monk

^ banned for using the word sooo


----------



## scareme

^banned for bowling with a frozen bowling ball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pass off frozen bowling balls as "really big scoops of ice cream"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing it's frozen turkeys you use for bowling.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for forgetting to freeze your turkey before bowling with it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for firing frozen chickens at passing aircraft


----------



## Kaoru

banned for wearing a pink tutu with matching pink slippers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for criticizing a coordinated outfit.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for criticizing me over a coordinated outfit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being overly sensitive:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using too many smilies in your post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing the limit for smilies is five


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for forcing spooky to do the whole Before/After routine with his stomach every time he takes his shirt off.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, we both do that sometimes)

^banned for hawking snake oil waistline reducing power drinks


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for doing anything with power drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to have power over drinkers


----------



## Kaoru

banned for doing the Macarena dance.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for doing the hokey pokey in the middle of the dairy aisle at the local grocery and then screaming at the patrons "THAT's what it's all ABOUT!" as they dragged you out of the store...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for filming Kaoru doing said dance and posting it on YouTube


----------



## Kaoru

damn...I wish I had a chance to bann frankie..Oh well...Maybe next time! 

@Roxy
Banned for posting pics of old men wearing tight red speedos. 

shivers! Man I have such a sick imagination. Its all the graveyard chatters fault!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for blaming your sick and twisted imagniation on us when its all YOUR fault!


----------



## scareme

^banned for not contributing to the delinquentsy of a non-minor.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for peeing all over the floor in the frozen foods section of the grocery store...


----------



## scareme

I didn't think anyone saw me.

^banned for slashing the tires on wheelchairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for saying she's no lady when she is.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for handing out Flying Spaghetti Monster pamphlets and offering free noodlings


----------



## Spooky1

^banned for sending Flying Spaghetti Monster pamphlets to the Pope.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for sprinkling Parmesan cheese on babies in an attempt to christen them in his noodly name.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for singing "On Top of Spaghetti" in church.


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for not letting the children have a meatball fight while singing, "On Top of Spaghetti" in church.


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for making your zombie prop wear a cute fuzzy pink bunny costume.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for mocking joiseygal's furry fandom lifestyle haunt


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for revealing Joiseygals furry fandom lifestyle.


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for not realizing I might be one of those people wearing the fury fandom costumes in the video below.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkxnwId5pnQ[/nomedia]


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for sharing this video..it kinda creeped me out


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not liking that vid


----------



## DeathTouch

^ banned for not thinking that there are worse ones out there. This one even scares Dr. Morbius.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me laugh so hard at that video that milk came out my nose


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for giving me TO much information. 

AH my poor eyes! That vid and music are horrible!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting faster than I did on the Last Post Wins thread


----------



## DeathTouch

^ banned for not thinking that I was the guy that grabbed his crouch on the last video.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for giving me that image of grabbing crouch.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making me wonder what part of anatomy the "crouch" is


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not realizing and publicly admitted that you have unresolved issues....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using real body parts from the hospital in your haunt.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for hanging out at the local ER and asking the injured what they think their chances are...


----------



## scareme

lmao ^banned for being so funny I can't think of any thing to top that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being able to think on your feet


----------



## Kaoru

banned for smelling Scareme's feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^baneed for not giving everyone something good to eat after they smelled scareme's feet.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for selling kaoru a bad batch of peanut butter and toejam sandwiches.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting toe jam into bottles of Vegemite


----------



## scareme

^banned for laughing at my feet. They are the only two I have.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for only having two feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having two left feet in addition to the right one


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for chanting, "Trick or Treat, Smell my feet"


----------



## scareme

^banned for trying to smell strangers feet.


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for wanting to cut halloweengodessrn's feet to use as a Halloween prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Scareme ideas.


----------



## scareme

^banned for cutting me off from my ideas.


----------



## Kaoru

Bannned for lack of color on your avatar. 

Although I'm BIG fan of the classical horror movies myself.


----------



## scareme

^banned for disparing the Count. I'll visit you in your sleep tonight.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for threatning to bite me to death!


----------



## scareme

banned for sleeping with her eyes open.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for shining a light in everyones eyes.


----------



## scareme

^banned for being up past your bedtime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sending Spooky1 to bed sooner (and I _told_ him it was past his bedtime!).


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for excessive cougaring :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for disparaging endangered species.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for ...well..because I feel like it! No other reason needed....


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for unnecessary banning!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting limits on banning


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being against banning limits.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for making things complicated.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking anything is easy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being the last person to post right before me knowing I don't want to ban you


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for always being the last person to post whenever I log on...do you work ? lol


----------



## Kaoru

banned for asking if Roxy works. Tks..tsk. 

Althouigh I personally get bored and i love messing with this side of the forum.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for toying with us.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being Madonna's boy toy.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for making a prop that dances to Madonna's "Vouge" song.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not knowing how to spell "VOGUE"...


----------



## scareme

^banned for correcting people's spelling on rest room walls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing Forum phone numbers on bathroom walls


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for dialing them


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned to writing "for a good time call Zombie-F" on bathroom walls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for calling Zombie-F about that alleged "good time"


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not letting Spooky explore his softer side with the strange men he calls


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for putting that strangely disturbing picuture in my head


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for not admitting to the forum that you also have evil voices in your heads...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not giving in to the evil voice in your head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being the evil voice in people's heads


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for illegal online sharing of evil voiceovers from people's heads


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not bowing down before my superior voiceoverness


----------



## Kaoru

banned for posting a youtube video of Teletubies on this site.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for secretly lusting after Dipsy and admiring the fashion sense of Tinky Winky


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for saying "tinky" and winky"


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for sitting at your desk all day playing the "Addams Family" theme with your armpit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing I actually use a kazoo to play the Addams Family theme song


----------



## scareme

^banned for playing "The Death March" on the Kazoo.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for playing the Deliverence theme with a mouth harp.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for playing movie tunes that i don't recognise on a mouth harp


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing all movie tunes ever written.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for farting the Addmas fmamly tunes out your butt and then lighting a match..


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not warning us ahead of time that you were going to do it so we could get the fire extinguishers!


----------



## Kaoru

banned for not suggesting to get Lysol Air freshner!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for making me pee my panties!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not wearing Depends in the event of a panty peeing


----------



## Mazz

Banned for eating me out of house and home.Three mouths jeeze!!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for eating other people's houses and homes


----------



## scareme

^banned for being on a diet and only eating houses, not homes with more calories.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling reduced-fat gingerbread houses to witches.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to market reduced fat kiddies to witches and assorted creatures of the night on low fat diets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for secretly adding oil to the batch of reduced fat kiddie dough when I wasn't looking


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Banned for secretly preferring the taste of the oil enriched reduced fat kiddie dough and scarfing down the entire batch.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for licking the spoon used to stir the oil-enriched reduced fat kiddie dough and then sticking it back in the dough


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for snitching on PrettyGhoul when you know you lick the spoon too!


----------



## Kaoru

banned showing us a video of your dog humping the prop.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for showing a video of your dog humping a prop when you know that really its your dog and saying it's mine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rearranging the props in other haunters' yards.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

(damn i've been found out!)

^banned for not joining in the fun!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for tearing out the last pages of all the mysteries in the local bookstore


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for being naughty...(I like that! lol)


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not joining in on the being naughty and watching it from a distance like the peeping tom you are!


----------



## Devils Chariot

^banned for crazy long sentances about what?!


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for not knowing the discussion was about voyerism..,


----------



## Devils Chariot

^banned for getting naked

:::this message sent from the bushes outside your house via wireless blackberry.
[email protected]


----------



## IMU

^banned for not sending the pix of halloweengoddessrn from his blackberry in the bushes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging Devil's Chariot in his voyeurism


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ banned for putting me up to it. if you do a whois for the domain www.naughtyhauntercam.com you see that roxy is the domain holder. Why she uses her hauntforum handle I don't know.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for photographing his props without their knowledge


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ banned for inappropriate contact with an unfinished prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting other Forum members' names on inappropriate web sites


----------



## Devils Chariot

^banned for returning the prank playboy subscription I sent you, but keeping the naughty nuns quarterly subscription.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hanging around Hugh Hefner's mansion shouting "I want to be a centerfold!"


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for sneezing in technicolor


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not using a tissue when sneezing in technicolor!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating colorful food in the event she might have to delicately throw up in technicolor


----------



## Kaoru

banned for posting nude vacation pics.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for getting the magazines just to read the articles.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling hair extensions on QVC at midnight.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for trying to sell dreadlocks to Rastafarians


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for having a number in his name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for continually calling the wrong number


----------



## IMU

^banned for continually calling my number!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing the number on the local pizza parlor's ads to a Dial-A-Prayer line


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for comming up with strange reasons for banning people!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing the whole point is to come up with really strange reasons for banning someone


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for crank calling the county morgue and asking to speak to "any body"


----------



## Kaoru

banned for making everyone listen to the movie, Titanic's theme song!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not making any sense


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting anyone to make sense on this thread


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for playing "red rover" with a bunch of senior citizens in the nude! :lolkin:


----------



## IMU

^banned for wanting to play ANY game nude with senior citizens!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for only wanting to work when nude with senior citizens


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting that image in my head (GET IT OUT).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for freaking out over said images!


----------



## Kaoru

banned for using your grandma's dentures on a zombie prop!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for putting that idea in my head!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for seriously considering how to talk your grandmother out of her dentures


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for thinking its not ok to use old dentures as a prop (I use my dead nothers in my mad lab!)


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for swiping patients prosthetic limbs to use in your haunt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for using real human limbs in your haunt!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for using genuine faux limbs in your haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for peddling new & improved genuine faux human limbs to haunters


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for including vegie patients(in vegitative state) in your haunt..


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for including broccoli and zuchinni in your haunt and telling everyone that they are "ooooooh, scary!"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Banned for being biased against using scary vegetables in your haunt.*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for writing and submitting inappropriate scripts for Veggie Tales


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^ banned for threating to eat Larry Boy (veggie tales characters)

(i love that show!)


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Banned for taping The Wiggles while watching your favorite show Veggie Tales


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for dressing up like Tinky Winky (including the purse)


----------



## Joiseygal

^Shhhh..... that was suppose to be private! ^So you are banned for knowing way too much about these scary children shows! I'm thinking you know what Barney's favorite color is?????


----------



## Kaoru

banned for even mentioning barney in this forum! 

heheheh...I'm assuming its purple!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending mushy love notes to Barney.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for having a private room in omage to Barney.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting Barney's wedding video on Youtube.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for telling everyone that Bert and Ernie is gay! Why can't we all just get along! Leave the poor puppets alone.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for trying to give "Oscar the Grouch" a brazilian wax job!


----------



## Kaoru

banned for having fantasies about Oscar!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for accusing me of having fantasies about puppets when you yourself have fantasies about Elmo!


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for going down in Oscar's can and realizing he is one green, grouchy stud!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for putting that image in my head (pardon me while i go vomit up my breakfast!)


----------



## Kaoru

banned for giving to much information on throwing your breakfest!

*bows to Joisey's evil ideas!* She shows no mercy!


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for cleaning up after Dark Angel and passing it off as oatmeal at the next charity food drive. Shame on you!!!!


----------



## Monk

^banned for complaining about getting free 'oatmeal'


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for plastering your haunt walls with recycled oatmeal


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for filling the local swimming pool with 2,378 boxes of instant jello and then waiting for the kids to jump in...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Banned for not posting a "Caution wait till jello cools before jumping in!" sign at the pool side!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for video taping the kids jumping into the pool of jello and posting it on youtube! i was gonna do that!


----------



## IMU

^Banned for wanting to post anything on YouTube including kids, jello and anything involving both!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing product placement of Jello boxes thoughout his haunt


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not comming up with the idea earlier!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for buying up all the Jello stock in case haunters start using Jello everywhere.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for trying to replace your husband with a FrankenGoblin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for standing outside my house asking when Spooky1 would be available at Curby's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for getting your post in before me, and making me edit my post.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for post traumatic edit syndrome


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for banning me for my PTES and breaking Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for whistleblowing without a whistle


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for having to use a device to whistle when you can just blow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blowing in Dave the Dead's ear in an attempt to bewitch him into giving you all his props


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for revealing what I do behind closed doors!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for being the only person in New Jersey NOT arrested this past week


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a cop and issuing "Get Out of Jail Free" cards to speeders


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to pump up your pumpkins, with human growth hormones.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for dressing up your pet as a prop and making him work all night without a break!


----------



## IMU

^ banned for giving me such a great idea now!


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for being involved in unpaid pet wage activities


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for campaigning against the use of pets as props while secretly making Halloween prostheses for pets


----------



## Joiseygal

Bone To Pick said:


> ^ banned for being the only person in New Jersey NOT arrested this past week


LOL....Bone To Pick 

^Roxy is banned for not letting pets have a chance at living a normal life by using prostheses to enhance their lives.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for putting Jon and Kate plus 8 pictures on your wall...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for having under 500 posts.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for having over 8,000 posts!


----------



## Kaoru

banned for being so picky about post count.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

banned for not working harder to be a post ho


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for calling out the pos-ho challenged


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hacking into the HauntForum web site and transferring post counts to herself


----------



## Joiseygal

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for hacking into the HauntForum web site and transferring post counts to herself


Damn I was wandering where all my post counts went to!

^Roxy is banned for having 3 blind dogs for her avatar and not having three bind mice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing I keep the three blind mice under the back patio


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for gouching out the eyes of innocent animals to fulfill your blind exhibit that you have when your not displaying your Halloween display.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for attempting to train seeing-eye crocodiles and telling the recipients that they are just "really short-haired labradors"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to market dog costumes to crocodile owners.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking that putting a santa claus suit on a prop would be scary!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing reindeer antlers and a light-up red nose while working on Halloween props


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^banned for red reindeer nose-a-phobia!


----------



## Kaoru

Edit: 
banned for ruining my chance at posting after Roxy!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Yippeee!!

^ banned for having a bigger red nose than me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having red nose envy


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for guiding people's sleighs into oncoming traffic


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for being to cheap to make flickering lantern and filling a mayonaisse jar full of fireflys instead.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for giving me that idea and having me catch fire flies tonight only to see them die a few hours later. Oh and was I suppose to empty the mayonaisse jar?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for jarring fireflies against their wills


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for guiltripping people who collect fireflies for the fun of it


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for beating me to the post! Although I will let it slide since you were defending me.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for beating your kids with a switch...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for switching kids with a beatnik


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing a beret and snapping her fingers at EVERYTHING.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for reciting obscure poetry at coffee houses


----------



## rottincorps

> banned for using words I cant spell.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for never finding the public phone booth because you always thought that phone started with F.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for planting triffids in her pumpkin patch, claiming "it keeps the squirrels away".


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Banned for roasting chipmunks on an open fire...


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^banned discarding chipmunk bones into the trash instead of making a prop out of them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ banned for discarding chipmunk bones into the trash instead of making stock out of them.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Banned for taking chipmunk bones out of the trash to make stock out of them


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for pushing me down.......


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for having an ava that looks like a mutation of Jerry Lewis and monkey combined!


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for having less then 500 posts


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for "rottin" in the forum.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not wanting to rot in this forum..


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having stinky breathe...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for giving out Exlax chocolate kisses to the ToT's.


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for listen to muskrat love while posting


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for not liking the song muskrat love.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting that damn song in my head, and now it won't go away.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for decapitating a dead body just so you would have a cool ava pic!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for questioning a haunter's means of obtaining a cool avatar picture


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for playing the Captain and Tenille with Spooky1.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(And he wears hats, too, just like the Captain!)

^banned for claiming to be Carole King's second cousin on her mother's side once removed.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for removing second cousins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for "recycling" removed second cousins for use in a stage production of "Sweeney Todd"


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for purchasing the illegally made adult version called "Swinging Todd" !


----------



## Kaoru

banned for watching the illegally made adult version 20 times!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for starring in the illegally made adult version called "Swinging Todd" !


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having Halloween porn movies in your bedroom....


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for using hallowed out cats as oven mittens


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for staying up so late.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^for spiking Rottincorps' hot cocoa with a double shot of espresso, then chastising him for staying up so late.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for hiring a stunt double to do the majority of her posting


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

banned for having a bad hairdo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing fangs while drawing blood from patients.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not recognizing the latest in medical technology.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Superglue on her co-workers' keyboards


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for trying to replace your husband with a guy who has a motor. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, OMG, Lady Nyxie!

^banned for making me think of stuff I probably shouldn't be thinking about on company time


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^ banned for changing from blue to blush!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for screaming at scarecrows


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^banned for, for - well just for... Just banned ok! Banned because you got me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being at a loss for words


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Banned for being the High Priestess of Banishment!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is banned for never being at a loss for words (at least here on the forum).  

^ banned for posting before me and making me edit my post.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ because you have a wife with a dirty mind. 

Really, Roxy, I have no idea what you are talking about. :devil:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for pretending to not know what Roxy is talking about when you have the same kind of thoughts!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for stealing batterys from props to use for other "toys".


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for picking on poor underpaid athletes.


----------



## rottincorps

^using x-lax in chocolate milk and passing it out to patients in the hemorrhoid ward at the old folks home


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to start staring contests with people in elevators


----------



## rottincorps

^ for swimming in the blue lagoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^for taking underwater videos of people swimming in the blue lagoon and posting them on YouTube


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for giving rottincorpse the idea!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding the clothing that the blue lagoon swimers left on shore.


----------



## rottincorps

^ banned for taking film out of my camera


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not joining the digital age (film?).


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking digital age is better..What's wrong with film?!?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for counting on your digits


----------



## rottincorps

^ banned for pointing out I don't have a digital camera


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for trying to gargle peanutbutter.


----------



## rottincorps

^ banned for an out of focus avatar.....or it could be I need glasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for discussing eating food with hair in it on another thread


----------



## rottincorps

^banned for reminding me of that


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for not remembering eating hair than banning someone that reminds you that you eat objects that don't belong in food. (What other things did you eat that your not telling us????)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for going to sleep on West coast time when you live on the East coast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for casting "Stay Awake" spells on East coasters


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for thinking I have that much power.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending to be powerless while your World Domination Plan slowly falls into place


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for knowing about my World Domination Plan. 

Have you secretly been watching me watch Pinky and the Brain?


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for letting your plans go public...Brain will be mad.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for eating Vaseline


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking burritos with Vaseline to give them extra "oomph"


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

The person above was banned for being a ho tied 2 a post!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for not finding HauntForum sooner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^for putting up "Detour" signs on the path to the Forum and calling it "a good joke"


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for ordering signage from the Acme Company


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending defective ACME products to Wile E Coyote


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for calling my merchandise defective... it's user error, I swear!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for testing Acme products on poor helpless animals.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for using lego blocks, thinking its a cheaper way to make a mosaleum wall!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for buying Halloween props and claiming they are homemade.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for keeping a donkey where he lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^for spray-painting Fiend's donkey so it looks like a zebra


----------



## KStone

Banned for posting too many replies and busting the postmeter counter


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^for being to quick and forcing me to edit my post!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ for hiring illegal alien sea creatures and forcing them to model for you


----------



## Kaoru

banned for using homeless black cats as part of your display!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for removing that lil' tag from their pillow and mattress.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for stealing my idea!



RoxyBlue said:


> ^ for hiring illegal alien sea creatures and forcing them to model for you


ouch! that one hurt! i would never do that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting Gilly drive without a license


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking that dressing up as Spongebob Squarepants for halloween is scary.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for typing with her feet and stinking up the board.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for putting a red dress on your Frankenstein monster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to suppress Johnny Thunder's creative flair


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not realizing that Gilly lives in the sea..where they don't drive....they swim!!! :lolkin:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not realizing that aquatic cars have been around since the 50s...


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for driving an aquatic convertible underwater.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

^banned all of the posters on not being knowledgeable on aquatic cars. (They've been around since the late 1930's__Volkswagen Schwimwaggen!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for impersonating the Masked Magician


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for holding-his-breath-until-he-turns-blue one too many times.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

(lol hi Roxy!) ^banned for always being ahead of my posts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not taking into account the time difference between the West Coast and East Coast when posting


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for not using the time continuum to off set the east coast and west coast difference............boy is that horse hockey or what


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking of using your mother law as part of your Halloween props!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting that mothers-in-law might actually make a good prop


----------



## Kaoru

banned for being jealous over not thinking of it first!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to patent the idea of mothers-in-law as props


----------



## sparky

Banned for still talking about mother-in-laws for props....


----------



## Monk

Banned for not seeing the usefulness of Mother-in-law props


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to corner the market on mother-in-law props


----------



## Monk

^ banned for expecting fair share in the market


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for having a signature that confuses the masses and makes them tinkle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the word "tinkle" in an adult forum


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for the lawsuit from the Beatles infringement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blowing my cover to the Beatles police


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for being so paranoid about losing your top post ho spot that you are checking out all of the competition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing my evil plot to take out the competition and rule the Forum:ninja::devil:


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking that making a halloween prop to look like Britney Speaks is scary.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for having a name that I can't pronounce.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding most of the consonants from Kaoru.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ for using big words... "consonants".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing the value of a large vocabulary


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for being obstreperously erudite


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting that being well-educated is a bad thing


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^bannd fer not apreciatng undr edumicated vokabyoulary


----------



## scareme

^ banned for not knowing women, like fine wine, get better with time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking all the wine and claiming "it will make me finer"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing everything looks better after a glass (or two) of wine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you need any wine to make me look good


----------



## scareme

^banned, for not bringing enough wine for everyone on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for indirectly suggesting that there are some people on the Forum who would benefit from "wine goggles"


----------



## scareme

^banned for not removing the socks she wore for a week while stomping grapes to make wine.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking that dracula would look good in a pink cape.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

^BANNED...for bein scared of the skeleton garland!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pass himself off as an Egyptian deity


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not being a ghostbusters fan


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for handing out fruit to ToT's.


----------



## scareme

^banned for singing Abba songs in a biker bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for riding a Vespa through a bikers' bar


----------



## scareme

^banned for being to rowdy for even the bikers in the bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making bikers cry by telling them their tattoos make them look like wussies


----------



## scareme

^banned for banning band members for not wearing bandaids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling her cabana boys they can only wear bandaids when they clean the pool


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for asking for a price check at the 99cent store.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for carrying on conversations in pig-latin

o-say top-s oing-day hat-tay!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to teach farm animals how to speak Latin


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for reading excerpts from "Animal Farm" to the farm animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to film a new version of "Animal House" using farm animals dressed in togas.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for giving out jalapeno poppers to ToT's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking hot cider at a Halloween party with wasabi


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(eeeewwwww :zombie: and I like wasabi)


^banned for inventing a new candy line that includes flavors like: apple-sardine and chocolate covered salmon.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for attempting to promote a rogue "Punish Me Elmo" line of toys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being AWOL from the Forum


----------



## scareme

^banned for not spending 10 hours a day on prop building.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sending me a winning lottery ticket so I can retire and spend 10 hours a day building props


----------



## scareme

^banned for changing her address and not sending me the new one, forcing me to send the lottery ticket to a 23 year old cowboy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for consorting with 23 year old cowboys


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for consorting with 20, 3 year old cowboys! (psst Roxy, remember what I said bout saving that 1,000th post for you??!!!!) = )


----------



## scareme

^for taking a year to post 1,000 posts.


----------



## Night Watchman

^for telling me there is no Great Pumpkin!!!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sitting in my pumpkin patch all night.


----------



## rottincorps

banned for giving up the location of the secret pumpkin patch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for secretly relocating the secret pumpkin patch


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making pumpkin pies out of the pumpkin patch pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for kidnapping the Great Pumpkin and holding it for ransom


----------



## Night Watchman

^for even kidding about the Great Pumpkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for claiming "all I got was a rock" in the hopes someone would have pity on you and pass out extra candy


----------



## Night Watchman

^for making fun of my rock.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a many eyed mutant ghost.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for making fun of people who have trouble with sciccors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running with scissors


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking putting a leotard on a zombie prop would be scary!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting fishnet stockings on a Frankenstein prop.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for making Spooky1 dance around your yard in a pink ballerina costume to attract more totters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me snort coffee out my nose when I read that


----------



## Night Watchman

^ banned for drinking coffe that was snorted out nose.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for trying to drink beverages with a straw up their nose


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for making fun of my drinking problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking while posting


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not having a drink while posting.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for spilling while drinking.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for TWI (Typing while intoxicated)


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking that TWI was a bad thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to think while intoxicated


----------



## Night Watchman

^ for thinking she is going to take my title.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing I already did


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for giving my title back to me.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking you can win a posting duel with Roxy.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for not standing up to her and taking your beating


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting that I beat my husband:googly:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

banned for considering the suggestion!


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for considering she suggested it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing your plans to fog your neighborhood to local police


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for becoming my local police.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for making minors pose for your ava pic.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing white after Labor Day


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing white while banning others for wearing white after Labor Day


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus

^ Banned for wearing white while banning a person wearing white while banning others after Labor Day!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting really convoluted with that post


----------



## Kaoru

banned for deciding to dress up as a teletubies character.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being a teletubbies fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a teletubby


----------



## Night Watchman

If thats so... (checking 3 posts up) 
^banned for deciding to dress up as me.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for clinging to the past


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for forgetting about the past.


----------



## scareme

^banned for putting your right foot in during the Hokey Pokey, when we were clearly singing "You put your left foot in".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having two left feet


----------



## scareme

^banned for making fun of me, knowing full well I only have one leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not having another leg to stand on.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for wanting to dance the macarena!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for showing her how


----------



## Night Watchman

You are all banned for bringing up that stupid dance!!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for using a years worth of his body hair to make a "Cousin It" prop for his haunt.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for stealing a john doe corpse from the county fridge because it would make a great zombie prop


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for keeping sandwich fixings next to the corpses in the county morgue fridge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding some body parts in Haunted Bayou's sandwich fixings


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not having a *gore*met palette and appreciating aged seasonings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for having a dash in her username.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for blaming "thundering" noises on the dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for scaring the dog with thundering noises


----------



## scareme

^banned for walking the dogs in a thunderstorm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for creating local thunderstorms to get out of mowing the lawn


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for using real lightning in your yard haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, the HOA would ban me for that!)

^banned for turning "One Way" road signs around before morning rush hour traffic begins


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking that a Stop Sign with a white line on the outer edge was optional.


----------



## scareme

^banned for staying up all night to watch cartoons.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for watching infomercials instead


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Billy Mays in infomercials


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for buying 600 bottles of Oxyclean from Bone To Pick


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for forgetting to place your order


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for absconding with Frankie's Girl's Oxyclean shipment


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for talking to herself and answer.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wetting your ghost sheets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a faulty electric blanket under Night's wet ghost sheets in an attempt to be shocking


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for putting finger in socket to see if there was power.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for turning off the electricity


----------



## Night Watchman

^for not knowing how to plug in a lamp.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for plugging shlock leg lamps on the Home Shoppers Network


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for spending Halloween budget at the Home Shoppers Network.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for taking your granpas clothes to dress up your prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for looking for living "prop" material at the Old Folks' Home


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for being jealous at not thinking of it yourself first!


----------



## scareme

^banned for stealing candy from the tots who come to her door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving TOTs real rocks and telling them it's rock candy


----------



## Kaoru

banned for giving tots toothbrushes as treats!

And I had one actualy do this to me a LONG time ago. The weirdest thing I've ever gotten as a kid!


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for never using a toothbrush.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using other people's toothbrushes


----------



## scareme

^banned for giving out relgious pamplets to tots. 

This was the weirdest thing my kids ever got in their bag.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Banned for regifting the pamplets when the Jehovahs came calling!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(actually, that's not a bad idea)

^banned for singing "Thriller" off key in the public fountain


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for singing thriller during Easter Sunday


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing a complete recording set up into the church to capture my performance of "Thriller" on Easter Sunday

(I like your new custom user title)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for giving me the idea

(and thank you for your help on figuring out how to change the title!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sassing her gargoyle parental units


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing black socks with her sandles.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing dirty athletic socks with her ball gown


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting his straps show


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being with the band.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not putting on a "happy" face


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a big yellow smiley face tattooed on your face.


----------



## morbidmike

the person above me was banned for not taking his medicine (i don't like medicine!!!)what was that???


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for overdosing on NyQuil


----------



## The Creepster

^banned because the color "blue" is not scary


----------



## debbie5

^Banned for having a name that is "Retspeerc" in reverse.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being "up state"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being _in_ a state (of decay)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned...cause I said so


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned because no one puts baby in a corner


----------



## Night Watchman

^for not standing in the corner facing wall in old deserted house in the woods.


----------



## The Creepster

^ banned for stalking


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for following.


----------



## The Creepster

^cause we are know associates


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for baking cookies in the crematorium


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for using embalming fluid as milk for her cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking more than his fair share of cookies


----------



## Night Watchman

you know me well.

^banned for trying to take my fair share.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for highjacking a Keebler truck dress as an elf.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being jealous of my scheme.


----------



## scareme

^banned for bathing in the toilet.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not wearing Ban.


----------



## The Creepster

^band for stealing wax lips


----------



## scareme

^banned, for kissing while wearing wax lips.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for tattle-telling


----------



## scareme

^banned for using parts of co-workers in his props.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not killing co-workers before taking their parts


----------



## The Creepster

^band for making me laugh and sneeze at the same time


----------



## Dark Angel 27

The Creepster said:


> ^band for making me laugh and sneeze at the same time


*cue evil laugh* yes, my plan worked! mwahahahahahaha!

^banned for not using a tissue when you sneezed!


----------



## The Creepster

^ band for thinking I didnt use your sleeve


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for trying to get me sick by using my sleeve


----------



## The Creepster

^band for wearing a sleeve for me to use knowing I am very un-clean


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for obsessive banning (ritlin taken once a day maybe 2 times for you dr.morbid)


----------



## scareme

^banned for giving away my medication secrets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for only pretending to take her medications and secretly feeding them to the dog later


----------



## scareme

^banned, for spying on my dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing my super secret identity as a Dog Spyer


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having secrets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing "Tell All" books


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to get one up on me....go to your room


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not geting vaccinated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting those flying monkeys steal your avatar


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for helping flying monkeys steal avitars.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a peanut


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the word "peanut" as a euphamism for something else


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using big complex words


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking those shiny "bling" looking skulls would be a scary addition to your haunt.


----------



## debbie5

(I didn't even spell the big scary word correctly)

^banned for having a name that I really am not sure how to pronounce.

(kay-O-roo? KAY-o-roo?))


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not buying "hooked on phonics"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hooking up with a phoenix


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for mentioning "hooking"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you could keep that hooking thing secret


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for paying too much for that secret.


----------



## The Creepster

^is paying for the secret for 7 years


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't keep a secret


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my secret


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for telling rumours


----------



## debbie5

^banned for liking Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## The Creepster

^for posting a candy thread and not telling where she found candy smokes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to smoke Halloween candy


----------



## The Creepster

ahh but its so good for your heart...

^banned for trying anything, without wear a helmet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a helmet while smoking candy cigarettes (they aren't called "cigarettes " anymore, but candy "sticks").


----------



## The Creepster

debbie5 said:


> ^banned for wearing a helmet while smoking candy cigarettes (they aren't called "cigarettes " anymore, but candy "sticks").


PC is really lame....So ^banned for being PC


----------



## debbie5

^banned being on a p.c...or is it a mac?


----------



## The Creepster

its a commodore Yeah!!!

^for not guessing right


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being judgemental.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being 40.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for picking on a younger guy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned again for marrying a younger guy


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for think you have the power to ban


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haunted Bayou said:


> ^banned again for marrying a younger guy


(LOL, Haunted)

^banned for not realizing Haunted Bayou has super powers


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having a marching band in her mouth


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for not liking groupies....


----------



## The Creepster

Jack Reaper said:


> ^Banned for not liking groupies....


too funny..
^for pointing out a dirty secret


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ For having dirty secrets....


----------



## The Creepster

^for pointing out my only flaw


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ for believing that it's a flaw...


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for posting next to my post


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being alive


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a flying monkey farm/ranch.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing the flying monkeys live in my castle...


----------



## debbie5

^self banned


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting about herself right after the flying monkey post


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ For knowing what a Blue Meanie is


----------



## RoxyBlue

^for keeping a pod of Blue Meanies in the swimming pool


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being judgmental


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ for defending my keeping blue meanies in a pool


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not putting lifejackets on his blue meanies


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being an amateur lifeguard


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for doing the dead man's float in front of the lifeguards


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling us thats your real hair color


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having over compulsive banning disorder


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Christmas elves in his graveyard


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for being banned so much


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being above me


----------



## scareme

^banned for stealing Halloween ideas from Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for spiking the punch at a halloween party!


----------



## scareme

^banned for drinking spiked punch at the Halloween party.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a Halloween party, thereby proving she is a Satanist and contributing to the national obesity rate. (LOL)


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for stepping into the bible thumper side...even in jest...


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stareing too long at the corn in his poop!!!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not using something to get rid of the unsightly corns & calluses....


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not agreeing with everything I say


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for expecting debbie5 to be obsequious


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for using obsequious in a sentence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to stifle Haunted Bayou's artistic expression


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for trying to take the last post from me!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to use logic


----------



## debbie5

^you are all banned for no good reason


----------



## scareme

^banned, for a good reason.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned, canned, and disbanned


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for being too old and crusty


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being young and inexperienced.....


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for being too naieve!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being ....get back to you on that


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ for not finishing that thought


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for hitting on a married women


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for biting me on the arm


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for tasting like corned beef hash


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for actually tasting me


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking that putting a red speedo on a zombie prop would look scary.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for breaking up the madness of Morbid/Jack and ME


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for yelling at a girl


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not sticking with the "Bro's before" you know the rest


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not taking your meds


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for yelling at my partner in crime


----------



## debbie5

^banned for admitting he has a "partner"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for disputing our partnership EVIL WENCH!!!!


----------



## Kaoru

banned for not being honest in your love for creepster.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for making up vicious LIES


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for not sleeping last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for flying by the 500 post mark at such supersonic speed that we all missed it when it happened and then felt bad for not congratulating you in a timely manner


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not recognizing mania in 500 thread posters...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a fan of Wrestle Mania


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for not telling me you we a wrestle mania fan


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Roxy is a Wrestle Mania fan.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using a foreign object


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned because ,"STONE COLD SAYS SO!"


----------



## The Creepster

^for not being a "Hulk-a-maniac"


----------



## scareme

^banned for peeking through keyholes.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not noticing my raincoat


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for calling your birthday suit a rain coat


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing all electricians are gods..with a small "g".


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using the word electrician without my permission


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being very shocking


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being schocking


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for calling people old


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joke-calling old people


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not having a sense of humor


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for implying Roxy is an "old people"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not saying roxy is old


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for being up too late


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for not knowing its 630 AM here in hell


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for not knowing it is 4:30 here in heaven


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being in heaven


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for not know that one man's Hell is another's heaven


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for impling i'm a simpleton


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking we are *implying* he is a simpleton. YOU ARE A SIMPLETON. (lol).


(actually you wrote: "impling". We were not impling anything. You are much too large and mouthy to be considered cute and impish.)


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for grammer correction and disagreeing with my cuteness


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a kitten stew recipe


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for not ever trying kitty tacos....

(And yes...I mean cats!)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being awake before moonrise


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for going to sleep


----------



## The Creepster

^ for working for "The Man"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a cat person


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for following me...get your hands outta my pockets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned hiding in the bushes outside my castle ...go play with your kitty


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking a whirlpool box is a castle


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being to good for a wirlpool box by the way it's a amana very nice!!!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being a Laplander, yet owning a laptop


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling me a liar in the last post game


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a girl


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for resembling a troll Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for picking a fight


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for over petting your cat


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for casting dispersions about my cat


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for missuse of the word duspersions


----------



## The Creepster

^ for not paying for the whole "hooked on phonics" series


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not changing hooked on phonics to Ebonics so I can understand


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking a milk mustache is just as good as a real one


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for shaving all the hair off his body and making his wife eat it!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing a hair piece


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for stealing it and making his wife eat it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for coughing up hairballs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for putting that whole image in my head


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for attempting to remove said image from her head using a drill bit attachment and a spoon (someone's gonna clean that up, right?)


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for saying she used an attachment for a drill and not a DEWALT drill (punishment is cleaning the mess above her post!!!!!!!oooh yeah bow to ME!!)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using a drill without wearing his helmet


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for always wearing his jockstrap backwards eeeeeeeeew!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for wearing a jock strap as a cap


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting preperation h on his lips so he can whistle better!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for confusing dumpster diving with outhouse diving


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using his whistling lips to clean out the out house


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for living in an outhouse


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being my friend the creepster is


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being needy


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using south park cartoon figure (thats a banish)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bringing enough wire for the party


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useless chatter


----------



## debbie5

^banned for speaking so loudly so early in the morning


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for not drinking a pot of coffee before coming aboard to bann others


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a spleen


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for ruining my streak of posts I almost had em all


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for his diabolical plan


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being in "SPOOKY" vision


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for licking all the frosting off my b-day cake


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling me its his b-day


----------



## morbidmike

Its not ^banned for telling Debbie5 to boot me out of her friends


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not building a real electric chair


----------



## morbidmike

^bannedfor sitting in one for too long


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not cheating


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for having a cinderella pillow that he chews on


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for saying such a morbid thing


----------



## debbie5

m.mike is banned for being paranoid about friends here


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for for banning out of sequence


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking you control the banning sequence.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for only saying "Uh-Oh" when his peeker prop got stuck


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for talking with a mouth full of cinderella pillow


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for staying up past his bed time


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for sugesting I have a bed time I'm telling your mommy


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not tipping his Maid


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cow tipping


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling everyone I do that


----------



## debbie5

^banned for cat tipping


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for watching the "Psychic Friends Network"


----------



## scareme

^banned for watching TV with the sound off, so he can hear the neighbors fight.


----------



## The Creepster

^Banned for being my neighbor


----------



## scareme

lol You heard that did you?

^banned for dancing cheek to cheek, alone.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wondering what that scar is underneath the cat's tail


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for knowing what it is


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for leaving me and Rupert


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for holding welding rods with his butt cheeks


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to be me...Blah


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cat molestation Illegal in the state of decay!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for leaving work early


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing my work schedule


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not living in "Battle Creek"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sniffing fingers after he wipes


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for sticking your head under the sneeze guard


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for yelling at his wife in star trek language


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not finishing his veggies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not having scary props only Dora the explorer props


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing thigh hi stockings & a garter belt under jeans


----------



## morbidmike

^bannrd for not realizing I'm a crossdressing DEMON!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for having...and understanding the Bible written in Klingon.


----------



## morbidmike

>banning my self for being naughty


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for banning yourself, taking the fun away from everyone else!


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for trying to unband my own banning


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for banning the Bands ban on band bans


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for talking jibberish


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for understanding jibberish


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for snorting baking soda


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for brushing teeth with toilet brush


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for wearing makeup to cover old age spots


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for covering your birthmarks


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not using preperation H correctly call him the whistler


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for recycling old banning reasons


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for keeping track


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for having no memory brain cells


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for peeking in my med charts


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for posting them under props


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for posting so early in the morning 2 AM rite???


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating fiber


----------



## Kaoru

banned for dressing your prop in drag!


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for falling asleep while posting


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for posting while being tired


----------



## rottincorps

banned for dressing up a cat and calling it a prop


----------



## morbidmike

^bannen for watching too many episodes of jon ankate plus 8!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for terrorizing the other fish in the aquarium


----------



## debbie5

^banned for huffing on the bubbler in the aquaruim


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the little moonshine jug from the animated drunk pirate skeleton in the aquarium


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking lusty thoughts about the bubbly scuba diver


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting the bubbly scuba diver's air line


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating all the seaweed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaping out of the tank one too many times


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not talkin "Nautical" enough


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for feeding the fish to his cats


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being out spoken....that's good CONFORM!!!!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for feeding cats to his dinner guests


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for going to his house for dinner


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bringing the horse for horsey rides


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having cheap wife who would'nt pay the fee to have the horsey at yor B-day party


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stampeding horses through the Creepster's dining room


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for lending me the horses


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for whispering sweet nothings to horses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting the horses to look like zebras


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for trying to pin the tail on a real horse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for horsing around too much


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for making her voice hoarse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding all the cough syrup I needed to fix that hoarse throat


----------



## rottincorps

banned for thinking RIP on a tombstone ment they had bad gas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting whoopie cushions into caskets at funerals


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for replacing bodies at the local funeral home with corpsed buckies.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for stealing said buckies and using them in his haunt.


----------



## debbie5

^bannd for sticking the aquarium hose up the buckie in the coffin,to make it appear to RIP one out.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for a bad joke


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for staying up too late and not getting 1000 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging a senior citizen to endanger his health by staying up all night on a computer


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking Iam heathy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending to be on your last legs so everyone feels sorry for you


----------



## The Creepster

^banned or talking about my leg


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for eating deep fried tofu covered in chocolate and whipped cream and calling it health food.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for guessing what was going to be your surprise dinner tonight:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking I'd want tufu (even deep fried) for dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not eating what's put on your plate whether you like it or not, young man


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for smothering


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for breathing


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing wings


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ banned for seeing wings that are not there


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for is that a tail lol


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for seeing things...


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for whatever is poofy coming out behind you


----------



## Jack Reaper

Banned for seeing 3-D is a 2-D facade


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing one of the "CATS" costumes


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for knowing what a "Cats" costume looked like


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not admitting we went to see "cats"


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for assuming I went to see it


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for living in denial


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for living in the state of decay...


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wanting to be a pie


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being tattooed by munchkins


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing the step ladder for the munchkins


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for playing a flower to see up the Munchkins skirts


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having mind in gutter


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for wanting to roll by


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for rolling over Munchkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for popping the bubble that Glinda the Good Witch uses to get around


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for OZ references


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to sell "the authentic Toto" on eBay


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not telling me eBay won't let you sell dead animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not reading the eBay rules first


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not telling me the rules... and bringing up that I am illiterate


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being "Hooked on Phonics"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving hooks in your pockets on laundry day


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not doing everyone's laundry


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shirking laundry duties when you were in the basement of the Post Ho House


----------



## The Creepster

come on everyone enjoys tight fitting garments

^banned for bring up the whole basement thing


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking the basement was upstairs.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for saying stairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to trip Night Watchman on the stairs to the basement


----------



## debbie5

^banned for puttting broken beer bottles at the bottom of the cellar stairs (no one 'round here says "basement"...its the cellar)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for pushing east coast lingo


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Grizzly Adams


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being outsmarted by a monkey.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for pointing out Debbie's simian up bringing


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a damned dirty ape!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for knowing more about cartoons then me


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being a cartoon


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not painting my shack


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for not paying me to


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to extort money for shack painting from The Creepster


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for pretending she is a cop.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for "copping" a plee.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for being too G-Rated


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing the ABC song in elevators


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for singing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being totally impressed by my singing


----------



## Hungryforblood

Banned for being who they are.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not blending your foundation well


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for making up Hungryforblood in the style of Tammy Faye Baker


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for giving make-up tips


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing and joy riding in a Mary Kay pink Cadillac


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling everyone I did that


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using the makeup you found in the pink Caddie you swiped.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing the same shade lipstick as me


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for eating yellow snow


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for lifting Frank Zappa lyrics


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for remebering who Frank Zappa is


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not throwing in "Captain Beef Heart" when speaking about Zappa


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for dressing up as the Captain from "The Captain and Tennille".


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for dressing up like Tennille


----------



## Johnmonster

^ Banned for changing "The person who posted above me was" into "^". Even though ^ was probably not the one to do it, I am far too lazy to read far enough back to discover the actual culprit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking there is anything wrong with using ^

(and it was Johnny Thunder, Post #32 in this thread)


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not sharing one of the 3.14 pies she bakes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting lost on a Mobius strip


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for eating at truck stops


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for talking like a trucker.


----------



## debbie5

Ther person who posted above me was banned for eating too much tortiere.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for changing format


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for reformatting everyone's hard drives at work


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing there is now frost on the pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting green frosting on pumpkins


----------



## dynoflyer

^ banned for eating the green frosting off RoxyBlue's pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adding alcohol to the green pumpkin frosting mix


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for adding half a bottle of rum to the pumpkin pie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing the rum-spiked pumpkin pie


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for drinking at work


----------



## morbidmike

^^ banned for sniffing welding gas


----------



## The Creepster

YES my favorite is a nice argon mix...ahhh

^banned for letting out my addiction


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for telling the truth 1 time out of a 100 times


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being at 1000 post


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for having over compulsive posting disorder


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not having a cheese sandwich


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for stealing my cheese sandwich give it back!!!!!


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being cheesy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not blessing the cheese makers


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being a cheese maker


----------



## Draik41895

banned for not sharing cheese


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being lactose intolerant


----------



## Draik41895

banned for not knowing im only lactose sensitive


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for knowing more then I do


----------



## Draik41895

banned for thinking youll ever be smarter than me


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bring soup to your buddy


----------



## Draik41895

^banned fro not asking for soup


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating supper...too busy playing on the computer


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for the exact same reason


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for filling up on junk food spoiling your supper


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a bad influence


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a voice of reason


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for ignoring intelligence


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving Immodium to the cheese intolerant.


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for dog-earing the pages of books she is reading with actual dog's ears.


----------



## debbie5

(LOL) ^banned for not being a clown, yet smelling funny.


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for freakishly sensative sense of smell and a frightful underappreciation of Old Spice.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for actually wearing Axe.


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for attaching a microcamera to my Axe spray and selling the armpit shots to cryptozoologists.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using big words


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for making me an unsuspecting accessory to shameless post-count padding.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making references to some guy named Count Padding...


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for secretly being his daughter Anastasia Padding, long thought dead in a dumpster fire.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for secretly sniffing broom handles in the maintenence closet at work


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for making the Ex-Lax brownies in the break room fridge.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for swapping out water for formaldehyde in the water cooler at work...AGAIN.


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for stealing the formaldehyde to preserve your ever-growing collection of roadkill.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for denying me my Preserved Possum Pot-Pie and squirrel tails for fly-tying...


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for encountering Bigfoot in the woods of New York State, and spoiling the momentous occasion by yelling "Get a job, ya bum!", causing him to stride away in shame while looking over his shoulder in case you decide to chase him with that sharp stick you are carrying for no good reason.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not approving of universal health care for Bigfeet/foots and Yetis....


----------



## Johnmonster

^Banned for being the unknown mastermind behind the Fox Network's decision to cancel Firefly.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having unobtrusive Hong Kong Phooey tattoo behind left knee.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for invading JM's personal space uninvited to observe said tattoo.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to get us to "Respect her authority"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not trembling in awe of my authority


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making my pal tremble pick on someone your own size


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not having any size.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sizing up people accurately


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking size matters.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for constantly asking people what their shoe size is


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having smelly shoes.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having a rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting rocks in Night's shoes


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having beaty eyes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having button eyes like in "Coraline"


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for winking at herself in the mirror.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to give other people seven years' bad luck by breaking their mirrors when they aren't looking


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for living her life around superstition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending not to be superstitious until a black cat crosses your path


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for putting her black cat in my path.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling cats on the black market


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for buying stolen props on the black market.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for running the black market


----------



## DarkLore

^ Banned by Mr. Blackwell for wearing blue to the black market.


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for listening to a dead fashion snob


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to elope with Madame Leota


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being married on Halloween


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for banning the ban I wanted to ban


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for your last post.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having cooties.(DON'T TOUCH MMMmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for not using "Ban"


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for not coming up with a better name for your Haunt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for naming all your props "Oscar"


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for going on a anniversary trip and still being on the forum


----------



## Kaoru

banned for wearing a santa costume on halloween.


----------



## Draik41895

banned for not killing the santa


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not doing his chores before posting


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for thinking work is dull


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having stinky socks and poo-poo undies


----------



## Jack Reaper

^ Banned for being so.....graphic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to star in a cheesy graphic novel


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to order a graphic novel with no cheese, hold the mayo


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for holding the mayo just a little to tightly


----------



## NickG

^banned for squeezing the Charmin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for walking into KFC and saying "Where's the beef?"


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for bringing up a bad memory


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for erasing all the good memories


----------



## DarkLore

^banned for the lewd avatar of a blue dog threesome.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a zombie Osmond with all those TEETH.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for eating kermit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing all the pickled piglets from the Biology lab


----------



## debbie5

^banned for serving Pickled Piglets Smoothies.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making Tigger into a rug.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sweeping all the house dust under the Tigger rug.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for raising dust mites, thinking they'll eat the dust and she'll never have to dust again.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for selling Roxy the baby dust mites


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for raising them to be non-committal. They should have been baby dust 'wills.'


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being so transparent


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not changing the oil filter often enough, thereby contributing to global warming, which is why it's so toasty out right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting her meds


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not sharing her meds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drug-running lovastatin


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not cooperating


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for lovin to hate(like it's bad)


----------



## Draik41895

banned for poisoning my apple cider


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for sharing poisoned apple cider


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a Dalmation ghost


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for not potty training her flying monkeys


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using flying monkeys for skeet shooting practice


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for indangering flying monkeys(I'm calling green peace)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breaking all the green crayons in the Crayola box


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for breaking all the red ones in retaliation!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tricking people into using the black crayons for eyeliner


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for creating a void in her life.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for spreading nasty rumors about Roxyblue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(damn, I can't possibly ban you after that!)


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not being able to ban someone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not allowing me to show mercy


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not knowing mercy is for the weak.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not seeing mercy as emanating from strength


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for emanating all over the place


----------



## debbie5

(LOL) 
^banned for hocking a loogie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not cleaning up after all those emanations and loogies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tapping toe on the floor and calling the dog, to show the dog where to clean everything up from...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to turn my dog into a vacuum cleaner


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinks dogs aren't four legged vacuums.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving food within reach of four-legged vacuum cleaners


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, the dog hasn't gotten anything off the table since that crab dip incident right after we got her. 

^ banned for eating crackers in bed and letting the dog clean up the crumbs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spooning with that 80 year old IHOP waitress on another thread


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having a domestic dispute on this thread.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for importing a foreign opinion into a domestic dispute


(Actually, although Canada is technically a foreign country from our perspective, it just doesn't seem that way - more like just a friendly neighbor)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being the biggest ho here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, and you're catching up, Ms In-28th-Place)


^banned for taking too long a vacation from here


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being able to find the time in your busy schedule to be such a post ho.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for experiencing "post ho envy of busy individuals" (PHEOBI)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for knocking me out of entire first page of the games section domination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing Christmas socks in October


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for knitting those socks


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing as Pippi Longstocking


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being associated with Roxy blue


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the neighbors raw.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering wasabi to go with raw neighbors


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for planning a border war even though she doesn't live near the border...eh.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for catapulting large farm animals across the border


----------



## debbie5

^banned for winning the caber toss event in last week's Scottish Games


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing a kilt


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for looking up said kilt


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pointing & laughing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting super glue into the Halloween candy bowl


----------



## debbie5

^banned for super gluing the dog's eyelids shut


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for letting flying monkeys steal your avatar.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for training avatar stealing flying monkeys.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for knowing that I was the one doing the training.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for cruelly putting monkeys to work to please humans.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for creating monkey-human hybrids in order to start her own "Planet of the Apes" franchise


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for volunteering to help create a human-monkey hybrid as long as you don't have to get married afterwards


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for suggesting I could never deeply love a monkey woman :zombie:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking of loving a monkey women...must be a west coast thing


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for bashing the west coast alternative lifestyle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for patronizing a monkey woman escort service


----------



## Night Watchman

^applied for a job at said service.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not ending every sentence with Eh?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for promoting a Canadian stereotype


----------



## Night Watchman

banned for abuse of Canadians


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for directing "Canadian Bacon"


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking Toronto is the capital of Canada


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to smuggle Kentucky bourbon into Canada


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for snitching to the mounties


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Dudley DoRight


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for stealing maple syrup.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being all maple syrup sticky after attempting to quickly drink all the maple syrup so it can't be stolen.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a low grade foot fungus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for genetically manipulating high grade fungi into low grade ones


----------



## debbie5

^banned for explaining perfectly how people get elected to political office in this country...(LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL!)


^banned for inciting to riot in a Walmart


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for returning merchandise bought at Target back to Walmart.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for CONFORMING


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having no face


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing an about-face on important issues like how to put rolls of toilet paper on the holder


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for never wiping.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking curling is a sport


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not being able to "pebble" the ice


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not telling what "pebble" the ice means


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for bringing up curling and not knowing the terms.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking we know anything about curling


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not getting his rock to the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breaking the rocking chair


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not working at work


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for letting work get in the way of his fun


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for spending all night waiting for The Great Pumpkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting up a detour sign so The Great Pumpkin goes by Night Watchman's very sincere pumpkin patch


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for referring to the Great Pumpkin as a "seedy character."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to replace The Great Pumpkin with The Great Pomegranate


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not supporting alternatives to cucurbits...maybe we could curl with pumpkins?? "Hit and lie that cucurbit!"


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for making fun of pumpkins and curling. Hurry, Hard!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking curly-haired wigs look good on pumpkins


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not admiring my cucurbit's Carrot Top wig and steroid-enhanced vine...


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a "hack"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for judging the


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not completing his thought


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking for me


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not having an original thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for originally thinking this was a Christmas Forum


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving me a Halloween treat after I ran 6 miles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not considering fitness enough of a reward


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for failing physical education.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for abusing the free health care system in canada


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for CONFORMING


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for teaching his cats to use the toilet


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for pet abuse.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating road squirrel


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not being able to count past 5.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not giving me more beaver nickels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being flexible and accepting moose dimes


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for canceling Halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spreading rumors


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not taking Friday off with me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not donating some of your paid vacation hours to me


----------



## debbie5

^banned for squabbling over paid time off..call in, say you have diahrrea & be done with it already!


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for her verbal diahrrea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing how to spell "diarrhea"


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for making me jealous cause I can't poo


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for forgetting to empty his colostimy bag


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mentioning colostomy bags on a thread other than "Things That Make You Go EEWWW!"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for attempting to be the banning police


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not respecting my authority


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for dressing her hubby funny


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for coping the way Roxy dresses her hubby.


----------



## debbie5

^banned again for also not spelling "copying" correctly....


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing spell check too much


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to buy up all the shark pants at Walmart


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cleaning out the shelv's before I got there


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having too many body parts that now need extra support


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for spikeing the punch at the halloween party


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being tall, mean and ugly.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not taking beads out of braided leg hairs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tossing loogies off the overpass


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for referencing loogies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being squeamish


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not being on the forum right now.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for everything


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for nothing, and not having a nickel with a beaver on it.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being correct


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for begging for nickels.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being elected charlie brown


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for giving me a rock.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for setting the thermostat in Celsius not the other one


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for talking to me in imperal and not metric


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not sending more red heads with beaver coins to the states


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having a large collection of stolen Canadian coins.


----------



## The Creepster

^is my connection to said stolen money


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for not banning


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having Michael Jackson's cleft chin implant


----------



## debbie5

^self- banned.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for trying to bump up your post county by banning yourself.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using the word's "post county"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for living in Post County


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using wire hangers


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not knowing the words to "O Canada".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for curling Creepster's cats in his driveway


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not sweeping the cats to the house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting fire to my broom


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not obeying the curling commands of "Hurry, Hard".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing curlers in public


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for curling underarm hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for peddling dog fur for patching bald underarms


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for shaving neighbourhood dogs and selling the fur on the black market.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adulterating the black market dog fur with cat fur


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned because she wants to come to Canada for the annual baby seal hunt.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making merkins out of baby seal fur.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not returning my socks


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having old socks


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being Canadian


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pulling out kitten teeth


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for licking 9v batteries


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for duct taping his wife to the wash machine


----------



## debbie5

^banned for living in the shed out back


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for swimming in the pool when the pond was meant for her.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking a '**** into the ce-ment pond and wearing Ellie Mae shorts tied with a rope.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for being a hillbilly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for feeding tangelos to clowns


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking I would do anything else


----------



## debbie5

^Ya know?..yer banned for tangoing with an Angelo tangelo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a "Free Candy Inside" sign on a port-a-potty


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking that is a banning offense.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rewriting the banning rule book to suit himself


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking I have that power. (but I know some people)


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing his name from a cartoon


----------



## ededdeddy

^banned for being mean and ugly. Tall I can live with


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for living in a hotel and hogging the computer


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking I have better things to do


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for accusing me of thinking


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for feeling accused


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for fart smelling


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for burp tasting


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for staring at the corn in his poo


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for making me cry


----------



## morbidmike

^no crying your banned


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for interrupting my ban of ed X 3


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking you were going to ban me


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking you can't be banned


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for being the only one banning me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not seeing me here waiting to ban you


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making fun of the blind


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for running so fast You thought I was blind


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for accusing me of doing exercise


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for shaving gerbils and selling them as Halloween Props


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cutting all the upc tags off the cereal boxes at the market so he can send away for x-ray glasses


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking you could teach a pig to fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hot gluing wings to pigs so you can sell their picture to Weekly World News


----------



## debbie5

^banned for painting on freckles so she can look like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being over medicated


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for being under-medicated


----------



## ededdeddy

^ for making think which I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing a confusing sentence


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not realizing most of what I write is confusing


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for confusing me with your post.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being confused and not just HITTING him with a post instead.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for post hitting


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hitting fence posts while backing out of the driveway


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hitting spooky with his reaper sycle


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for suggesting domestic violence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting decaf coffee in the office pot this morning


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for needing drugs (caffeine - don't want to start any rumors here) to get through the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(rumors - LOL)


^banned for wearing pink fuzzy bunny slippers to work


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for thinking they are pink when in fact they are rainbow colored.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting My Pretty Ponies out in the yard and calling them Halloween props


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for trying to get neighbor to agree to be buried in your front yard. So you have tombstones out all year


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for digging up my buried neighbors


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not cleaning up the basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for peeking through our basement windows


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for tap dancing in a pink polka dotted unitard


----------



## debbie5

^banned for coveting said unitard..FFFFFFFFFFFAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaabuloussssssssssss!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing said unitard out of jealousley


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for using the word unitard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a collection of Christmas-themed onesies


----------



## Kaoru

banned for skipping christmas this year. tsk tsk.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for talking about christmas on a haunting forum


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being bah-humbugish


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for supporting Roxy's posting habbits


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for having cats in his wheel well. Shame on you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving an open grave in the front yard for the mailman to fall into


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for telling the mailman that there is an open grave in my front yard and that he should take care not to fall in it.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for failing to fully cook goldfish before serving them for dinner


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing lepord thong's


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for wanting to be a Victoria's Secret model.


----------



## nixie

^banned for giving me a mental image I really don't want...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not fully succumbing to the illicit power of CHOCOLATE


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not realizing that chocolate has no power, It is Peanut Butter


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for claiming to be a clown tangelo


----------



## Kaoru

banned for scaring the mailman away to the point that he doesn't want to deliver the mail to your house!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for wearing your heart on your sleeve.......literally.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for overdoseing on geritol


----------



## debbie5

^banned for repeatedly touching his mucus membranes in public


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting firecrackers into the neighbor's jack-o-lantern


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting herself in the neighbors jackolantern


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not admiring my flaming, jack-o-lantern bra....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a girdle made of firecrackers


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for giving these characters ideas like putting firecrackers in the neighbor's pumpkins


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for having common sense


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a commoner


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not liking commoners


----------



## debbie5

^banned for admiring my Quasimodo-like hump.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing people by shifting the hump from one side to the other repeatedly


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for making motorized props that run on hamster power


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doping the hamsters so the props wouldn't work


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for keeping the hamster theme going


----------



## Night Watchman

^for not watching the Canadian Olympic curling trials going on right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing curling irons at the players during the trials


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for unplugging my curling iron.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for prodding people with hot curling irons


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating a hangnail..mine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mixing hangnails into the hors d'oeuvres and serving them to unsuspecting guests


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making almost lose my lunch after reading your post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for needing a roadmap to find your lunch


----------



## Wildcat

^ banned for trying to kill cartoon chickens with Jason Voorhees.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for urinating in public places.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting fizzies tablets into public urinals


----------



## Wildcat

^ banned for almost calling me a Ho.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not wanting to be called a ho.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having Ho envy.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using ho-ho-ba shampoo


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for doing the hustle in aisle 5 and not cleaning up afterward.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shuffling off to Buffalo


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for not taking a left at Albuquerque!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a victim of circumstance


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not using a mohel for the circumstances


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for making a really bad pun


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being behind on posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spying on my posting habits


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not being more covert about your posting habits.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cracking my stealth post code


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being intelligent enough to realize it is me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you could outsmart me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being mean and pointing out that I will never be that smart. Now I am going to spend the afternoon crying.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for crying on the Forum - "There's no crying on the Forum!"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not letting me cry on your shoulder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wanting to give me a soggy shoulder


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having no sympathy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Dr. Phil


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not being here to play with me during lunch.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking Roxy's ever far


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for warning Lady Nyxie about my stealthy approach


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for trying to be a NINJA who wears bubble wrap


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for putting weird images in my head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breaking the rabbit ears on the TV


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for still having rabbit ears on a tv... get into the 80's would ya?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using real rabbit ears on your TV.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for training rabbits to channel surf


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being Dr. Phil's biggest fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inventing traumatic experiences so you can be on Dr Phil's show


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for getting me on the Dr. Phibes' Show instead


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for behaving abominably on the Dr Phibes Show


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for wishing she was a reality TV star.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing that Roxy WAS on the original "Survivor" show...


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for figuring out that I forgot my meds.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the dogs lick the spoons and then putting them back in the silverware drawer


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for doing the same thing with the dishes at your house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for constantly asking if my dishes are really clean or just dog clean


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not allowing Orphans to have candy on halloween because their costumes do not look destitute enough


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being silly enough to "friend" me here on the forum... you'll be sorry... everyone else is.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to steal Ededdeddy away from me


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for hatching an evil plot to take every man for yourself. 

I'm telling your husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(You can have the Creepster)

^banned for staying up past your bedtime


----------



## debbie5

^banned for forgetting to change Creepster's Depends before bedtime...now he'll be all RASHY in the morning & be whining for Desitin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for skipping out on your turn to change the Depends


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting Desitin on my birthday cake & telling me it was BUTTercream icing...


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, and banned for making a bad pun joke


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not thinking my joke was punny.


----------



## Wildcat

^banned for blaming her avatar misfortune on poor flying monkeys.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being on the forum way too early in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting Wildcat to follow a schedule


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not extrapolating out & realizing that if Wildcat can use the litterbox, he should be able to stick to Nyxie's schedule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that picture in my mind:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not fixing the sun


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mooning the sun


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for causing an eclipse.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hatching an evil plan to keep the sun eclipsed.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for trying to hypnotize other members into sending all their money to his Swiss bank account


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sending your money to said account even after being hypnotized


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not sharing his own accounts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting to get a cut of the Swiss bank account money


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being apart of my pyramid scheme


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hatching a plot to dynamite the Great Pyramid


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for scaring the HF users away by posting sick and twisted pictures.

Side note: It sure has been VERY quiet lately on HF or is it just me?


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not being quiet on Haunt Forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kaoru said:


> Banned for scaring the HF users away by posting sick and twisted pictures.
> 
> Side note: It sure has been VERY quiet lately on HF or is it just me?


(It's because all the daily gamers are going to the Games forum and not looking at anything else)

^banned for pretending to be quiet as a mouse when you're actually a large ratlike creature


----------



## Night Watchman

Thanks I have self esteem issues on one thread and you call me a ratlike creature. I feel great about myself now.

^banned for being cruel and ruthless.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being proud of your true nature


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not having a good judge of character.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running through the streets shouting "Here Come Da Judge, Here Come Da Judge!"


----------



## Night Watchman

Funny!

^banned for tripping and falling when she came out to see what I was doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Did you recognize the "Laugh In" reference?)


^banned for laughing loudly as I fell and hurt myself


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for blaming someone else for her on misfortunes.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for cross dressing on halloween night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving unwanted ladies garments to Night Watchman to wear


----------



## Kaoru

banned for replacing them with lacy underwear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for starching the lacy underwear


----------



## Kaoru

banned for admitting to putting it on your props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for smuggling Roarasts across the border into Canada


----------



## Kaoru

banned for thinking of selling them to the black haunt market!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using racial references....


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for trying to wholesale black market products.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting black holes in people's mailboxes so they get sucked into the space-time continuum when they try to get their letters


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not having multi-dimensional thinking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not spotting our mixing up this thread with the Little White Lie thread sooner


----------



## debbie5

^banned for prefering white lies to the traditonal sinful black ones..


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping black ink into teeth whitening products


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for confusing me with little white lies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for racing with shopping carts in the grocery store parking lot


----------



## debbie5

^banned for slathering herself with bacon grease and then going to the Adopt A Stray dog clinic....


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL ^banned for releasing the hounds


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hounding the banned.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for giving your wife so much computer time that she is the top post ho and I have zero chance of ever catching up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chastising my husband for his generosity


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for sticking up for a boy (even if he is your husband). Remember, he's just a boy and boys are bad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not liking bad boys:devil:


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned _for_ liking bad boys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for passing bad checks to boys


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for finding out my secret.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for writing I AM A HAG in the neighbor's front lawn with Round Up.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for being that neighbor whose yard I wrote I AM A HAG with Round Up in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Debbie5 and Lady Nyxie are banned for being so funny about the hag thing that I couldn't think of a good reason to ban them


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not being quicker - you're losing it. You are my inspiration, please don't disappoint me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for placing me on a pedestal - oh, wait, that's a GOOD thing

^banned for talking about face boogers


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for eating face boggers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be Charlie Brown's Alter Ego when everyone knows you're really Lucy's


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for pulling the football away.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not wanting to be Snoopy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dogging Night Watchman


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for going where no post ho has been before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Captain Kirk's toupee


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for making Star Trek references.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not embracing my inner geekness


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for making me out of breath trying to keep up with posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting on that "Post Hos of Steel" exercise program


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not telling me that "Post Hos of Steel" existed sooner.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for getting "Sweatin To the Oldie Hos" instead


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for the gardening references


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting something I had to think about for a second before it made sense (and it's funny, too)


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not letting me in on the inside joke (cause I don't get it).


----------



## RoxyBlue

(the play is on post hos vs garden hoes)

^banned for not being here when I was able to get back on line


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned because you know I only get 1 hour for lunch (when I get to take lunch).


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for working to hard to take lunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for copping Lady Nyxie's lunch money


----------



## debbie5

^banned for blaming others for taking L.N."s lunch money, when SHE really took the money and went out & bought clove cigarettes.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for taking a cut of the stolen cash as "hush money"


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for stealing my man Frankie from me.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having an avatar that constantly has cramps & is doing a breast self- exam


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for allowing the monkeys near her avie


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving the dog and poking rhinestones into its skin...("BEDAZZLER!!")


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running off with all of Dave the Dead's Etsy offerings


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not noticing that I was the last shipment before he raised his prices...HE LIKES ME BEST!! LOL....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for texting Dave the Dead with that "you should raise your prices" message


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting Prep H on the cat, in hopes it would shrink down & go back to being a kitten again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing the pile driver move on me in another thread


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving me a wedgie to break my sleeper hold on you...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for falling asleep at the wheel


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing that I didn't fall asleep, I was driving with my teeth & couldn't see over the steering wheel....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving tooth marks in the steering wheel.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not Driving Miss Daisy.


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for not knowing she was dead in the back seat


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not admiring my hearse.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking your hearse to a fundraiser car wash and scaring the kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joy riding in Hauntiholik's hearse


----------



## Kaoru

banned for drinking and driving in a hearse!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a buzz kill


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for raiding the coffin cooler in the back of the hearse.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not inviting Patty Hearst.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making crank phone calls to the morgue


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for mis-reading the prescription label


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taping Viagra pills on to use as a splint


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not dropping that towel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being risque


----------



## ededdeddy

Banned for leaving the forum as soon as I logged on


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not telling me you were going to be here before I logged off


----------



## ededdeddy

^banned for not hearing my telepathic signals as I signed on


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for using the wrong frequency


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for frequently being wrong


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for mistrusting a canadian haunter


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for using the word Canuck and not being from Vancouver. EH?


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having poutine on his chin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me look up the word "poutine"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me Google "poutine" and seeing what those Northerners are doing to good old American French Fries. Cheese curd and gravy on fries?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing that image back into my head


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not being at 20K posts yet... that should keep you from ever getting to 20K and then I can catch up and surpass your record. :devil:


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for being too evil and underhanded even for here


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning the Evil Lady Nyxie


----------



## debbie5

^banned and given a lump of coal for being naughty this year and not offering us any of Spooky1's brownies....


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not having the willpower to stay away from the brownies... you'll lose your girlish figure that way if you're not careful.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being here before lunch time


----------



## Lady Nyxie

^ banned for not knowing that I try to come in for a 1/2 an hour before I start work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping secrets from me


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not bringing milk to wash down the brownies...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dropping the brownies into the milk carton


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling everyone that those are brownies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting twigs into the brownie mix, claiming "they add fiber"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving away the secret ingredient in my brownies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating more of the brownies than I do


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for agreeing with my wife that I might be a child


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not accepting the truth about yourself


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being correct


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking being correct is a bad thing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for correcting the correction of your correct post.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being deliberately obtuse


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for making me look up obtuse.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was banned for spamming the board with emails about rainbows


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned because you know you were really The Bad Elf in the article you posted! Shame on you trying to blow up that mall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hypnotising JT and implanting the suggestion that he be a Bad Elf


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not taking her blue dogs to Cesar Millan for leash training.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adding Metamucil to the pumpkin spice cookies


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having a obvious cookie fetish


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to hijack Santa's sleigh


----------



## scareme

^banned for putting E-Lax in the hot chocolate.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not making me a sweater


----------



## scareme

Didn't you get it. Maybe I had the wrong address. I sent it to hell.

^banned for using the crematorium to melt snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> Didn't you get it. Maybe I had the wrong address. I sent it to hell..


LMAO, that's perfect

^banned for not giving me a good reason to ban her:jol:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned from ever sing-a-ing ever again


----------



## scareme

^ banned for setting a trap for Santa in the chimney before I got my gift.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for eating all my Christmas butter cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not setting aside a few of those cookies for me and Spooky1 before Scareme ate them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for creasing my "Dracula's Daughter" movie poster and not even saying she was sorry.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ banned for spamming HauntForum members with personal "ElfYourself" videos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Hmmm, not a bad idea)

^banned for putting a spell on HauntForum members forcing them to send all their Halloweeny gifts to her


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for not acknowleging my post whoredom!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping past the 1000 mark when my back was turned - and congratulations, you sly thing


----------



## Jack Reaper

^banned for turning your back on me!


----------



## scareme

^banned for not waxing your back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting plaster of Paris on Jack's back


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not distracting others while I pick pocket them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being able to make up his mind as to which pocket to pick


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for pointing out my short attention spaaaa..Hey a bird just flew by


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stalking Mr Chicken


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking everything taste like chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to teach Johnny Thunder how to do the Funky Chicken


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for making fun of my native dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping snowmen


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not renting from me


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for flirting with the wife of a man who wears a hat. :rolleyeton::xbones:


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing his hat to bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spying on Spooky1 through the bedroom window


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling Spooky1 of my intentions


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having intentions about Spooky1


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for letting everyone know of my intentions


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being transparent


----------



## morbidmike

^baned for being too colorful


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for showing up


----------



## scareme

^banned for not being able to tie your own shoes. It's why you wear velcro shoes.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not fully appreciating the full force of velcro


----------



## scareme

^banned for naming his first child after a mixed drink.


----------



## Night Watchman

actually it was a choclate bar but anyway...

^banned for not holding her drinks.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing a beer hat while posting.


----------



## scareme

^banned, for not offering me drinks.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for inviting herself over for a drink.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bringing the Molson


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for yelling at his stove for not passsing the cleaning inspection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tripping waiters at restaurants and yelling "five second rule" as you grab someone else's food


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for her tortoise-like typing speed. So sad.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for giving too hard horror movie pics


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pictures of himself in the Horror Movie Thread


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not inviting me over for drinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking he could drive here all the way from Tijuana in time for New Year's Eve drinks


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for drinking all the pickle juice outta my jar of pickles


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for pickling fingers.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating my stash of pickled fingers


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for stashing pickled fingers and not sharing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a pickled herring


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for talking about cutting trees down shame on you


----------



## scareme

^banned for bringing shame upon this site.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for likeing old people


----------



## scareme

^banned for not growing up.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing Im Peter Pan


----------



## scareme

^banned for not having a shadow.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for not sewing it on for me Wendy


----------



## scareme

^banned for not obeying the restraining order, and playing with little girls.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being old enough to play on haunt forum go to bed lil girl


----------



## scareme

^banned, for being the bouncer on this site. It does kind-of feel like we are in a bar.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not listning to the bouncer


----------



## scareme

Have you ever been banned by the bouncer? I was banned by the bouncer's girlfriend once.

^banned for letting your girlfriend sit on your lap while you were working.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for telling my wife I have a girl friend tee he he


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for being a polygamist


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being polydactylous


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for applying to be a drug sniffing dog


----------



## scareme

^banned for being better at sniffing out drugs than a dog.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for braiding her knuckle hairs


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a knuckle dragger.


----------



## haunted canuck

banned for having to many identities for a one man band


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to swim to the USA


----------



## Jack Reaper

^Banned for not finishing cutting your foam


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing all the cookies that Fick was baking


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for stealing spooky1' moo shoo pork


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for violating a wok


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having too many moving violations


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a snitch


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sending me a christmas gift of used kitty litter with a soup recipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making the kitty litter mud pie recipe


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not getting me the special hat


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a danial boone cap


----------



## The Creepster

^for eating paste


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for huffin purple paint under Roxy's bed


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for eating the floor


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing the dust bunnies I try to hoard


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not making enough for everyone


----------



## scareme

^banned for smoking tide powder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing The Creepster with a magic incantation


----------



## The Creepster

^Banned for not telling me Spookys secrets


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to steal my secrets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for farting and spinning around to see where it came from


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blaming your gas issues on Spooky1


----------



## scareme

^banned for making Spooky cook supper tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking that's an excellent idea


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for spousal; abuse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing snowballs at the meter maid


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for biting the new mail man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chewing popcorn too loudly during a screening of "Avatar"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned fro jumping on the furniture yelling look at me I'm an avatar


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cooking fish under his arm pits.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for biting the heads off of bats


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking too much


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drawing extra squares on crossword puzzles so the words fit better


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for putting the round peg in the square hole


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing army boots to bed.


----------



## IMU

^banned for thinking The Creepster goes to bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using real ammo in your pirate cannons


----------



## debbie5

^banned for selling yellow snow as "Organic Lemon Sno Cones" at the Sunday farmer's market....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging IMU in the use of the word "nekked"


----------



## IMU

^ banned for not getting on the "Nekked" bandwagon sooner!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for parking a ship in the handicap spot


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stealing IMUs anchor (while nekked).


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing with IMU's sword (while nekked) lets keep it clean!!! every pirate has a sword and cannon balls to defend the ship


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned (and keel hauled while nekked) for putting that imagery in my head (no offense IMU).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for perpetuating that nekked thing


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for prudish behavior


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for erratic behavior


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making my smile go away by stealing my coke a cola


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being bullied by a gurl


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing Fick's cookies with the rest of the Forum


----------



## scareme

^banned for coveting another woman's cookies.


----------



## IMU

^banned for putting a 'naughty' image in my mind by saying "another woman's cookies"!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mentioning naughty images


----------



## IMU

^banned for wanting to get dirty with Mike Rowe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL


^banned for being envious of Mike Rowe:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for mentioning 1 of the 7 deadly sin's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being the model for the other six deadly sins


----------



## IMU

^banned for using fancy words like "incorrigible"!


----------



## nixie

^banned for streaking


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not obeying


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting Nixie to obey anyone


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for conforming with the girls


----------



## fick209

^ banned playing around on the forum when he's supposed to be doing inventory


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not releasing the hounds when Morbid Mike showed up


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for releasing Spooky1 on me what a fighter right up to his last breath hehehehahaha


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the undead don't need to breath.


----------



## fick209

^banned for sending dynamite to Morbid Mike & Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that was a bad idea


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pokeing me with a piano string


----------



## fick209

^banned for trying to ban a musician


----------



## IMU

^banned for not telling me about her cookies sooner!


----------



## fick209

^banned for running through the snow nekked


----------



## IMU

^Banned for not realizing I'm part Eskimo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for lighting fires in igloos


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not realizing I am the only one allowed to have fire


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pretending to be the fire marshall


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not getting us some ice cream


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pulling the fire alarm at 3:00AM in the senior citizens' home


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing my mash


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for imitating the Baltimore Foot Stomper and mashing people's toes


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not wearing onions on her belt


----------



## fick209

^banned for suggesting that onions should be used for anything besides food purposes


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^banned for having a to honest cockoo clock.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for resetting all the clocks to different times in Fick's house


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for starting a fight


----------



## fick209

^banned for trying to move the shoebox under my bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing her shoes on the wrong foot


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having 2 left feet.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having their foot in the mouth


----------



## IMU

^banned for putting other people's feet in his mouth without asking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing pumpkins for your dog to fetch


----------



## IMU

^Banned for pointing out the obvious ... I'm a loser boy!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for playing in his dingy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a ding-a-ling


----------



## IMU

^Banned for seein' me ding-a-ling! :googly: Ut-oh ... I'm gonna get banned for this one!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a wobbely legged rum soaked pirate wench


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing booty


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sinking my battleship


----------



## fick209

^banned for trying to hire people at .36/hr


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for showing plumber crack hehehehe


----------



## IMU

^Banned for being so drunk you thought I was a wrench! :googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing the difference between a wench and a wrench.


----------



## IMU

^Banned for trying to drink all my RUM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a bad host and hiding all the rum.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for falling for one of the classic blunders


----------



## fick209

^banned for mentioning Vanilla Ice!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not appreciating good music..YO.... BUST IT


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a yo-yo.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing my puggles treats now their pissed and headed your way


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for letting doggies getting loose


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking cats rule the world.


----------



## haunted canuck

banned for replacing leathal injection with gummy bear juice


----------



## IMU

^Banned for getting the Gummy Bear song stuck in my head!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting the Gummy Bear Song (I didn't even know there was a song)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for falling for IMU's ear worm trap


----------



## IMU

^Banned for trying to resist .... you know YOU want to click PPPLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY !


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not posting the link to uber annoying pre-teen sensation "Fred"...


----------



## IMU

^Banned for expecting me to know who the heck uber annoying pre-teen sensation "Fred" is!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing about Fred...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucas_Cruikshank#Lucas_Cruikshank


----------



## debbie5

^BANNED, part II:
If he doesn't grow up to be gay, I'll reset my Gaydar...

http://www.youtube.com/fred

Finger snaps, ghetto head swagger...yup. It's brewing....


----------



## IMU

^Banned for thinking her Gaydar is broken! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming the picture of the pole dancer was actually someone selling a snow shovel


----------



## GRAVEYARD HOUND

Banned for not liking "Gummy Bears.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not doing a full body ManGroomer before coming on site...or at least Flowbee...


----------



## fick209

^banned for becoming addicted to WOW


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having put used toilet water in the cookies she sent the creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that was a bad idea:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not letting spooky1 come out and play


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking I'm not free to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hogging the covers


----------



## IMU

^Banned for picking on my baby picture!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a baby


----------



## IMU

^Banned for missing the boat!


----------



## fick209

^banned for not telling me when the boat was leaving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tailgating a boat


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for compareing scareme to a dog's rash


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for committing rash acts


----------



## IMU

^Banned for thinking MM can act!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for acting on an impulse


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dancing on the head of a pin.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a pin head


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a drain on society


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posing as a mutant radioactive porcupine in the woods of Maine


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking I am in the woods....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering shiny things as bribes


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being stubborn


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for ogling


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for smuggling cockroaches outta Mexico


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for importing cockroaches from Sweden


----------



## IMU

^Banned for wanting people to dress up their pets!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting his pet run nekked in public


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for teaching our dog to bark at me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a stranger so the dog barks at him:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a afraid


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking I would buy you (the knucklehead) for $87,000!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking I was cheap


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking you are hard to resist


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not conforming


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking resistance is futile (or is that infantile).


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for emasculation


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for juggling cats on the subway


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not showing up earlier


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting me to skip choir practice


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not inviting me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting fake chupacabras on Johnny Thunder's lawn and then reporting the sighting to Weekly World News


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for creating a cold fusion reactor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being too reactionary


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for taking Milton's stapler


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking Occam's razor


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not realizing that a kazoo is not that difficult to play


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hanging the sword of Damocles over his front door


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking reading glasses are the same thing as binoculars


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hiding Osama Binladin in his porta john and duct taping the door shut


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using a rabbit


----------



## fick209

^banned for not wanting to go hottubing


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing cloths while hottubbing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for clogging the jets in the hottub with back hair


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for giving up


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making poor Morbid sit in the kiddie pool


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for popping Mike's water wings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the cats pee in the kiddie pool


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not playing the violin while we soak


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for picking his teeth with a Bowie knife at the dinner table


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not washing the dogs in the dishwasher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the Pope's mitre


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having far too many posts about absolutely nothing.


----------



## Moon Dog

^banned for thinking he won the last post game


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for having silly thoughts


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for being banned


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for questioning my banning.


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for a flag on the play


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being here very often


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for being here all the time!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for making me laugh so I couldn't think of a good reason to ban you


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned just because...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for lame banning


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for knowing the difference


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a poopy head:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for knowing me all too well!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a Know-It-All


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for not picking up after her blue puppies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding the pooper scooper


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for not bringing her own


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the toilet seat up (and your wife will agree with that one)


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for not knowing that I'm the only man that puts the seat down (and my wife will agree with that one)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for hogging the computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being out of the ordinary


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for peaking out of the crate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slow posting


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for banning me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not preferring my banning over The Creepster's banning


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for banning the Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for hogging the shadows


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not sewing my shadow back on like he promised


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to pass blame


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating my exlax


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting your Exlax in the box of chocolate candy.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for chasing his candy with EPICAC


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for shotgunnin kopectate


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not properly vent the room before using chemicals-


----------



## Moon Dog

^ banned for not properly venting the room after eating beans...


----------



## The Creepster

^ banned for being lactose intolerant


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being intolerant to dogs


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking my Vikings will lose tommorow


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being obsessed with foose ball


----------



## IMU

^Banned for the hell of it!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not telling me where my lucky magic rabbit is


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for pretending hes "Lucky" the leprechaun


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pulling one of my nostril hairs and makeing me cry


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for braiding your nostrile hairs.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being jealous


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having genetic experiment as a dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chewing with his mouth open


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not enjoying my see food


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a poopyhead


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking my head is poopy LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

(It's such a mature thing to call someone)

^banned for wearing a diaper as a hat


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for steal my safety pins to hold my "hat" in place


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting to change his hat


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for kicking myu ladder causeing me to fall


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not just walking it off after falling off the ladder


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for mocking the cripple


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending to be a cripple so all the chicks feel sorry for you


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for incinuating I'm a pig!!!! cause I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting the truth is an insinuation


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting boogers in my pill bottle


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for falling behind


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a falling behind.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for falling on his behind


----------



## fick209

^banned for getting such a good early start on prop building


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being hopeful


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for only having 19 inch biceps


----------



## IMU

^banned for drinking foo-foo coffee!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking there is anything wrong with foo-foo coffee


----------



## IMU

^banned for contributing to the pollution of GOOD STRONG BLACK COFFEE!!!!!! Keep the foo-foo stuff for something like ice cream!


----------



## fick209

^banned for always drinking all the rum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving IMU foo-foo rum


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for typing foo-foo and spell check not catching it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing pink


----------



## Moon Dog

^ banned for saying she doesn't like Halloween! <gasp!>


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for typing <gasp>


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being a moderator


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting up posts with little blunt scissors


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for exceding the federal posting limits


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for diverting Bone Dancer's truckload of snow into Lake Michigan


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too proud to accept a gift from bone dancer


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not mowing the house


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for trying to close the portal to hell before I got home from work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping a port-a-john in the living room


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing my house


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for secretly liking Valentine's Day more than Halloween


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for believing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pass himself off as a student so he can get reduced price theater tickets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for smacking me with her fiddle bow or stick what ever you call the damn thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, "bow" is correct


^banned for getting in the way when I'm trying to play here


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for disturbing my posting schedule


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking


----------



## fick209

^banned for having an avatar that totally creeps out my nephew...he's staying w/me again & totally hates it


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for being a nerd!!!! tee hehehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joyriding in 747s


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for carjacking.....Hotwheels cars from her local Walmart.

Hi Roxy...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being an adult.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making crank calls to funeral parlors

(Hi, Fiend!)


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to text on a rotary phone


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for carrying a 10lbs "cell" phone made in the 80's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being caught in a cellular jam


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for having too many posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having post envy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking gargoyles need a referee.


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for not letting Roxy know the difference between love and lust


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging Spooky1 in bad behavior


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking that is a encouraging


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting scented lotions on a new tattoo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tattooing me while I slept


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sleeping next to a moderator


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for spying on Forum members


----------



## fick209

^banned for making me need a smoke


----------



## scareme

^banned banned for wearing a Saints shirt today.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using a hubcap for a belt buckle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bragging about bench pressing 50 pounds


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for using too much network bandwidth


----------



## scareme

^banned for doing the Hokey Pokey in Wal-Mart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing toilet paper from the Wal-mart bathrooms


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having more posts than the rest of the forum members combined.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not taking credit for half of those post


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving credit where credit is due


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for low credit score


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a loan shark and charging 99.9% interest on loans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being discredited


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing their shoes on the wrong feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not admiring my new shoes


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having webbed toes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the six fingered man. (Inigo Montoya is looking for you)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being inconceivable


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not asking if anybody wants a peanut


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating metal marking chaulk


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not finishing his book report on "my little pony"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using sthe voice box of elmo for his new prop


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for tickling Elmo


----------



## scareme

^banned for touching puppets in an inappropriate way.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for beating her kids teddy bear's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing ballet slippers and a tutu at the tattoo parlor


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for creating the Macarena dance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dancing the macarena at the mall


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing lady in red on repeat at work today so people will notice her dress


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing red socks with a purple leisure suit


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting Franks Red Hot sauce on my neck and trying to bite me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wishful thinking


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too nice to people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to scare the Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not eting the billy goat meat soaked in anthrax I sent her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting insufficient postage on the anthrax goat package (which is being returned to you as we speak - mwahahaha!)


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating all the yellow snow outta creepsters yard


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making fun of my looks.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being selfconcious


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for chasing the dragon


----------



## fick209

^banned for not wanting to help chase the dragon


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having a purple fetish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning Fick


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for lame banning


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for calling the great american post ho lame


----------



## fick209

^banned for suggesting I post the deer head in the forum pets section


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chewing on the deer head and then blaming it on the dog


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for giving out 1,567 infractions in her section in one afternoon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having infraction envy


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not envying fractures


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rewriting the endings of Fractured Fairy Tales


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was recently banned for having the word gargoyle in her title.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going to a company meeting instead of playing on the Forum


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being good company


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for listening to who let the dog's out


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for buying Milli Vanillii's hair extensions


----------



## fick209

^banned for stealing those hair extensions from Mike and not using on your own props


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making bets with Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for ruing the "spread"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going the wrong way on an escalator


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for swimming in the kiddie pool


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tossing a Baby Ruth in the swimming pool.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not baking for everyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for puking on the Forum


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for posting conversations that gave me diabetes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not taking your insulin


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not trying my pork coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting salt pork in the coffee


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for throwing salt over your shoulder and hitting Spooky in the eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding camels


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not reporting a profit on milking mice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking bribes from Mouse Farmers


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not driving on the left


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hugging strangers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being strange


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pulling spooky's nostril hairs during a tickle fight


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for singing while driving


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for staying away from Hauntforum for too long


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing that Haunti lives here


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for random banning


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to keep up


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for enjoying burning flesh


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a "Hello Kitty" tattoo


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Banned for going out in the sunlight


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not howling at the full moon last night


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for overdoseing on M&M's


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for creepy avatars


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for living in a house made of tin foil


----------



## debbie5

^banned for living in a shack made from whatever falls off of passing trucks & automobiles.


----------



## The Creepster

^for eating fat bird seed frosting


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing his wife's bra to launch snow ball's at the neighbor's


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for not telling him to take the bra off his wife before launching the snow balls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving The Creepster ideas


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having blue dogs in politically incorrect Al Jolsenish lip makeup


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bring a ruler to punish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting curry into Fick's soup when she wasn't looking


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sending fick a box labeled Halloween Props, but is actually a box of snakes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting my name on the box of snakes you sent to Fick


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not reporting your true income


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for kissing potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for collecting potato eyes.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for trying to shread my potato


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for having a potato chip on your shoulder


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for rubbing chip salt in my eye


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spelling it "potatoe"...

(LOL)

made ya look!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a masher


----------



## debbie5

(awwwww...BAD one Rox!)

^banned for not finding potatos a-peeling...


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, even worse, Deb:

^banned for being a "spud" muffin:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not making potato pancakes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing the potato batter


----------



## fick209

^banned for making me hungry!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for streaking in 13 degee weather.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not getting the half time show spot


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pasting little metal sun around right nipple.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting The Creepster up for a wardrobe malfunction


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for protesting against a national Halloween prop stimulus package


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for selling reading glasses to the blind


----------



## fick209

^banned for taking all the profit from said sales


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a firecracker in the blind guy's tin cup


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not admitting Pez is a Fruit


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for super charging your Pez dispenser so it will shoot candies 50 feet.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not playing 52 pick-up with me


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cheating on his sock's by buyin new one's behind their fabric


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for starting a sock puppet uprising.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for singing the flying the purple people eater


----------



## fick209

^banned for not cheering for my purple people eaters


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being ficky


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stopping at 1,999 posts.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for possing 2 props in a compromising position.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being dirty minded


----------



## debbie5

^banned for gluing possum hair onto his extremities


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tie-dyeing possums


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for not appreciating that possums want to turn on, tune in, drop out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being transparent (unlike your trivia clues)


----------



## scareme

^banned for seeing right through Bone to Pick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for passing me like a ship in the night


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for shoveling snow with a spork


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the notorious colorado porta john tipper


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping scarecrows


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making anatomically correct snowmen.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting snow down roxy's back while she shovels the drive by her self and you watch you lazy dog!!! hehehehehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a flamethrower to clear his driveway when it snows


----------



## morbidmike

^you cant bann me for that it's an example of creative expression.....now your banned sorry I didnt want to do that...yes I did heheehhahahaha muhahaha


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not understanding the directions


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sticking his finger in my clay


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being scared of the dentist


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not going to help out future dentist by letting them practice on you


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for thinking a dentist is someone who repairs car body damage.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for cutting in line


----------



## fick209

^banned for not saving me a place in line


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not bribing me for a spot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for ignoring his kitties' request to stop posting


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to get my kitty cats to revolt


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not telling me I'm useing the right clay


----------



## fick209

^banned for making new props out of clay & not sending them to me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for betting against The Creepster twice


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sending me 9 in of snow thanx!


----------



## fick209

^banned for complaining about 9" of snow to person above you


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking 30 degrees is a heat wave.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not helping Roxy train better for her up coming power lifting competition


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for power-lifting ballerinas


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not coming to me and my kitty cats Recital


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for reciting the kitty cat creedo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding all the KitKat bars


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making my computer act funny


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for visiting "questionable" sites


----------



## fick209

^banned for running 1 of those said sites


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hacking into The Creepster's outhouse


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for breaking my firewall that I just got at wal-mart


----------



## fick209

^banned for calling me a "smarty pants" when I didn't even get close to guessing the correct answer


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing a party (and not inviting us) while house sitting.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not letting me put a dollar in that Victoria's Secret goodies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for talking about Spooky1's "goodies"


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing a hat


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^ was banned for bullfighting on the forum


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to keep up


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking anyone can keep up with you creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking she can't keep up with that "old man"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having Rupunzel length hair growing ouuta her ear's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for barbequeing the three little pigs


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for huffin and puffin and blowing my prop's down


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing eggs at the Three Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for milking the Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^ banned for chopping down the bean stalk


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing the giants golden eggs and pissing him off


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Sleeping Beauty a hickey


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using up all the WiFi


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not extending his pinkie finger while sipping tea


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not understanding natural selection


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for extending his middle finger while sipping tea


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping Valium into The Creepster's tea


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking that something like valium could ever slow down the creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for replacing all the HauntForum T-shirts with "I :kissvil: Creepster" shirts


----------



## morbidmike

^ lol thats super funny....but sadly I have to bann you for it sorry it's the rules


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for being TALL,MEAN,AND UGLY! (According to you!:googly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for break dancing in the Chat Room


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for chatting in the break dancing room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breaking out of the Chat Room


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not paying restitution


----------



## fick209

^ banned for making me think a BRUTAL day was a bad day


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not looking for the silver lining


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for cutting out the silver lining and replacing with polyester.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for snuffing the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for playing in my tunnel READ THE SIGN KEEP OUT!!!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^banned for posting signs on the forum... signs, signs, everywhere are signs....


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for howling too loud durring my nap time


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^ banned for taking a nap on forum time


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sniffing my gym socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a bacon shirt


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing with matches in a paper mill


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting his boss send him out of town instead of staying on the Forum


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not going outta town for me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sacrificing a goat in his hotel room and blaming it on the maid


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not using a hammer to fix her computer problems


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to debug his computer with Raid


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for sending me a toe jam sammie


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for talking about toe jam


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not toe-ing the line.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for toe pinching.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating yellow snow


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for spelling his name wrong while peeing in the snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to run spell check on snow pee signatures


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving low artistic scores for Olympic snow peeing.


----------



## SPOOKY J

^ banned for creating another average Joe Olympic sport. First Curling, now snow peeing?


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing cheese as deoderant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing shoes made of cheese


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a wig made of guda <spell check


----------



## RoxyBlue

(close - gouda)


^banned for not blessing the cheesemakers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling Fick short


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making up stories


----------



## morbidmike

^she is only 5'2.5" now your banned for questioning my authority


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you have any authority over a woman


----------



## debbie5

^unbanned cuz you are the best.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for pulling an illegal move


----------



## fick209

^banned for buying a really fast new toy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of The Creepster's tires


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting peanut butter on the roof of your dog's mouth and laughing at him trying to get it off


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for calling my girl dog a boy


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for correcting me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using WiteOut on his computer monitor to cover his mistakes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing the word white and no caucasion out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being politically correct about an office product


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for attempting to let stalloween outta the basement for being a half ho this is not acceptible (wanna be moderator mike)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having delusions of grandeur


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not learning how to make Gin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cheating at Gin Rummy


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for policeing the gin rummy games at the winter olympics


----------



## fick209

^banned for always calling me short & for not paying attention to what games are actually played at the winter olympics


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making messy garage owners feel inadequate


----------



## fick209

^banned for thinking my garage is clean...didn't you notice the dirty floor?


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being tall enough to sit on a bar stool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for holding the bar stools up above Fick's head while singing "Nanny nanny boo boo"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for tickling my side so I dropped said bar stool on fick's head


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for writing his name with alphagetti on test sheets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being obscure


----------



## haunted canuck

Banned for making me look up the word obscure to find out that maybe I am


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being word-challenged


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not knowing thats a Canadian thing


----------



## haunted canuck

^Banned for Canadian criminal code violations


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hoarding Canadian bacon


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching monkeys to line dance


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cleaning the monkey poo off the floor and throwing it at the teacher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a troop of monkeys in study hall


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for taking a pay cut


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in their closet


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being able to describe what doggie poo feel's like


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing dog poo on the neighbor's lawn


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for sniffing dog poo


----------



## fick209

^banned for continuing the doggie poo discussion


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for taking my sand


----------



## fick209

^banned for not informing me of when the sandbox was open


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking thats a sandbox...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling sahara desert sand on the black market


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for farting the national anthem


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a member of a kazoo marching band


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for accepting financial advice from a squirrel


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for teaching squirrel's to be accountant's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving road kill squirrels to guests


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not answer my call


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for expecting anyone to call when you have an unlisted number


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for heavy breathing over the phone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing your own phone number in bathroom stalls


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for hanging around in bathroom stalls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting maple syrup in the soap dispensers in public bathrooms


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for licking the soap dispensers after I leave.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the Loony is real money.


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for stealing a cadaver from a morgue to use as part of your haunt display.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for misrepresenting a tiki doll


----------



## fick209

^banned for not supporting tiki dolls everywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to put support hose on tiki dolls


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for supplying the dolls


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing with said doll's but telling people there a collection


----------



## haunted canuck

Banned for using a blow up doll as a life preserver


----------



## Bone To Pick

Banned for painting blow-up dolls yellow and selling them as "floatation devices with drink holders"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting torpedos at inflatable life preserver dolls


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for cornering the market on blow up furniture


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for installing a pnematic launcher for his wife's side of the couch


----------



## fick209

^banned for teaching his kitty cats how to use that launcher


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for not knowing that kitty cat is the other white meat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching squirrels to pick pockets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for passing on the right


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for passing gas peeeeeeeu!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not paying dues


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chewing with your mouth open


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for scraping your teeth on your fork


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for scrapping your fingers on a black board


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for falling behind


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for doing bird calls at funerals


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pretending to die 32 time just to hear what people say at your wake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking the punch at the wake


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^ banned for drinking all the spiked punch at the wake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for falling asleep at the wake


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a wake ...waker upper


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not painting the lawn


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for confusing the Irish wake with an Irish wedding


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not realizing marriage = death


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mugging girl scouts for their cookies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to mugg the creepster to get those said cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for ordering pizzas and having them delivered to The Creepster's house


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for giving out my number


----------



## fick209

^banned for not inviting us all over for pizza


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving a car powered by squirrels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving instant grits to guests


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for putting tape on my kitty cats feet


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for scrounging thru my trash looking for tip's on better prop building:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for shaving with a bush axe


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing all the toilet paper for his temporary mummy costume


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for pudding wrestling the mail carrier


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for phoning the city morque asking for Jane doe


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being from Canada and not being a pro hockey player


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking an electrical engineer can drive a train


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing you cant drive a train no steering wheel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing white shoes after Labor Day


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for rolling over the company dog's paw


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, I've done that, too - she loves to lie under my office chair)


^banned for shooting the Easter bunny


----------



## haunted canuck

^Banned for thinking the cadbury bunny can lay chocolate eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for biting the ears off all the chocolate bunnies at the local Hallmark store


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for abusing the title


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for donkey punching people


----------



## Goblin

^ banned for selling phony deeds to famous landmarks


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not doing yard work


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hoarding all the weight's at the gym


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing a unitard LOL Sweet


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling snakes as fishing worms


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for copyright infringements


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for running his own underwear up the flagpole


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for singing the american anthem at a canadian hockey game


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching dirty words to parrots


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for smuggling fence posts across the boarder


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for belching loudly during the sermon


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing her nostril hairs as a bow for her violin


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for making a jello salad


----------



## debbie5

^banned for still breathing MY air


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using up all the hot water


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dropping the soap


----------



## The Creepster

^Banned for cutting said rope for the soap


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for washing with the rope soap


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing karaoke in the shower with a microphone soap-on-a-rope


----------



## debbie5

^banned for flushing the toilet while I'm in the shower.


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for using a carpet steamer to clean her privates


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for that image of anyone doing that


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having an underactive imagination.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sniffing too many chemicals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving Soylent Green Pea Soup to the troops


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not buying me a new can of beans


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing the leprechaun's pot of gold


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting red food coloring in all the green beer


----------



## morbidmike

banned for putting laxitive in my green beer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having an "accident" after drinking that laxative-laced green beer


----------



## Zurgh

^ banned for not liking beer!


----------



## haunted canuck

^ banned for not knowing canadians make better beer


----------



## Zurgh

^ for not showing me the error in my ways, before I quit drinking!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for playing a kazoo at a funeral


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being able to fart the national anthem


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for composing music for gassy band members


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not paying me for my silence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking I could be extorted


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for eating others lunches because they did not have their names on the sack..whew that was a long one


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running out of breath just from typing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for giving the creepster mouth to mouth to revive him


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not taking a picture of that


----------



## fick209

^banned for being obsessed with picture taking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spilling green beer on the rug


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching squirrels to be burglars


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to patent squirrel proof underwear.


----------



## haunted canuck

banned for painting graphitti an the side of a casket during the funeral service


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joy riding in a hearse


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing the violin for the sewer rat's so they follow you to the creepster's house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing my evil plan in a public forum


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to sabotage my brother with sewer rats shame on you!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming a blood relationship with The Creepster


----------



## haunted canuck

^banned for suggesting cream of meat would be a new cambels soup


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for posting dirty limericks


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for moving Jimmy Hoffa's body so the authorities cant find it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for reanimating The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking I was a living thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing those Vegas winnings with all your Forum friends


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for doing "Mary Katherine Gallagher" imitations on neighborhood trees


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for accosting strangers while wearing a green suit and intoning "I'm Gumby, dammit!"


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for breaking up the killer bees and thinking I share especially MONEY lol


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stalking Canteen Boy.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a tutu in public


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being scared to put flaming doggie doo on the creepster's front door


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not daring him too


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inciting to riot


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for seasoning Spooky's food with pepper spray


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for hooking up electrodes to the roasted chicken and making it walk to the dinner table.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for explicit displays of affection with a loaf of bread and a pocket fusion reactor, without any kind of warnings involved! How rude!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using a ball peen hammer to cure headaches


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for tieing chicken's to the back of his car on his wedding day instead of cans


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing white after labor day


----------



## morbidmike

roxy already banned me for that so you are banned for wearing out bann's say it dont spray it


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for having to be told more than once


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to recruit skinny dippers for the Reflecting Pool


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to stop it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having naughty thought's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Donald Duck's pants years ago


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not paying the C.O.D


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking "C.O.D" means you get money when the package is delivered.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for selling riding slug insurance without a permit


----------



## The Creepster

^is a successful Volcano insurance racketeer..I mean salesman


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in their closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running up the down staircase


----------



## The Creepster

^wrote the cliff notes for that book


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for using cliff notes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not wearing a bacon bra.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking she can turn invisible


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for off season atomic testing in a nuclear test zone


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for riding the lightning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rearranging the books at the public library in random order


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting monkeys drunk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for filling in the white stripes on zebras with a black magic marker


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for coloring zebras orange with black stripes


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for cat juggling by moonlight


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for line dancing in his closet


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for losing keys


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for growing Gin in his garden


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for flirting with a garden gnome


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving flame throwers to the garden gnomes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking raccoons were bandits cause they wores black masks


----------



## debbie5

^banned for discussing raccoons in a No Raccoon Website


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing a towel to parent teacher conference.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a bikini to it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making Speedos and bikinis required dress at PTA meetings


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for seconding my motion to have it done


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting tacks on the chairs at the PTA conference


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking my lap was a chair:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being hopeful


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for asking Superman why he wears red panties


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing his costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing his costume in public phone booths


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for not wearing anything in a public phone booth


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a myth


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up like a giant yard gnome


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for obstruction of sewer pipe flow with own body


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned just for the heck of it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding pennies


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not inviting me to have soup with the mailbox


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting the Easter bunny


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having rabbit stew for Easter


----------



## muhahahahahaha

^ banned for pretending to be the easter bunny


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pretending to be one of Santa's Elves


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for stealing all the easter eggs!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned replacing the eggs with colored rocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling the Easter bunny that Trix aren't for kids


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing his Trix


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for banana rama lama ding dong, in public, with out a waver


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for eating popcorn out of an old shoe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving styrofoam packing peanuts to party guests


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to pass herself off as a singing chipmunk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for smuggling black-footed ferrets out of Virginia


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for painting my feet black while I slept and trying to convince me I'm a ferret.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to be the Master of Cerimonies at a funeral


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not planning for "That" unexpected thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forging his own will


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being the executor of Creepster's will


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for buying a bridge in Brooklyn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for erasing the lane dividers on the highway


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to hard boil plastic eggs


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for sitting on the Easter bunnies eggs


----------



## scareme

^banned for sitting on Easter Bunny.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sitting on the candy


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing all the payphones


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting flaming arrows at the neighbors


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for beating my high score on Elvira and the Party Monsters pinball machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tilting the pinball machines in an attempt to raise his score


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being a "squealer" and getting me in trouble


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for showing up unexpectedly


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned four yelling "Five" before hitting a golf ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting land mines on the fairway


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because it's soooooo much fun Banning her


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not refilling the tape dispenser


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for squeezing the Charmin.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the only pallbearer wearing roller skates


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for loosening the tops on all the salt shakers at Denny's


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for gluing pancakes to the dish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting maple syrup on the toilet seat


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using the urinal LOL whew theres a image huh LOL:googly:..."whys My Back all wet?????" LOL:googly::googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting a lady of refinement would even consider doing such a thing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for flying planes blindfolded


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for directing traffic blindfolded


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making marble cake using real marble


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a susan Boyl look alike


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for imitating Elmer Fudd


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being in a rapp battle with LL Cool J


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to help the coyote catch the road runner


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating tweety bird BAD Goblin putty Tatt


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for roasting Porky Pig for a barbecue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting the Tasmanian Devil loose in the library


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to steal Christmas from Whoville


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for plugging Horton's ears so he couldn't hear the Whos


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not admitting DEFEAT


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the Crunchy Mice snack from his kitties


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Bugs Bunny's carrots


----------



## The Creepster

^Banned for being the CEO of the ACME company


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling defective anvils to coyotes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for teaching the road runner to stick his tounge out at people


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for biting his tootsie roll pop after six licks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing his Cracker Jacks


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tap dancing at funerals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for oiling the casket handles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting wheels on the caskets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned cause Chuck Norris said so dammit


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for listening to anything Chuck Norris says.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending cakes with files cooked inside them to insane asylum inmates


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for attaching rockets to her car for more speed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tailgating me


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating all the mixed nuts and leaving the peanuts


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for doing the rain dance in my back yard


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing a lacy thong.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for training chipmunks to pick pockets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating too many nickles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned getting into an argument with a bowl of rice krispies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to chop down the keebler cookie factory


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cutting the labels off mattresses


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flying shot gun for the redbarron


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in the emergency room


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for licking the receiver on pay phone's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating doughnuts from the inside out


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for filling doughnuts with ear wax


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating popsicle sticks and leaving the ice cream


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for drinking all the church wine and eating the crackers


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to ride an exercise bike to work


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eting candy off the theater floor


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating fried cockroaches


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for teaching dung beatle to fling poo


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for changing all the traffic signs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting rocket fuel in the motors that run the escalators at the mall


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not taking out the empty milk bottles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slacking off and only bench pressing 320 pounds


----------



## fick209

^totally banned for thinking the Creepster only bench presses 320 lbs...he can do 321lbs


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not knowing I put up 400lbs on the bench last week!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to give me a hernia just reading that. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not putting the coffee beans in an airtight container


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for double dipping


----------



## RoxyBlue

(one of my nephews lectured me about that once)

^banned for putting fake cockroaches in the salad bar at Wendy's


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for tell Wendy that was me...oh how I LOVED her


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking cats rule (when everyone knows dogs rule!).


----------



## Goblin

^ Bnned for riding an unicycle back and forth to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing tacks on the road in front of unicyclists


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for claiming her bicycle was actually a unicycle with a training wheel


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking frozen mud was ice cream


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing an evening gown to a bbq.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for wearing the same outfit as me


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a tutu to work


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for trying to peek under my tu-tu


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for hanging out in the frozen food section of the grocery store.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ for going invisible


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for stating the obvious.lol


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for feeding her fish......to her cats


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not having proper banning qualifications


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing white after Labor Day.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the 4th person to bann me for that


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for not taking the hint.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being evil


----------



## Evil Queen

^ for not making cookies


----------



## Monk

^ banned for demanding baked goods


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing ballet slippers.


----------



## Monk

^ banned for confusing slippers with flip-flops


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for tickling strangers feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving lipstick marks on the mirrors in public restrooms


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for breeding blue dogs and green cats.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing opera at funerals


----------



## The Creepster

^banned not using wire hangers


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling rubber worms as gummy worms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the wrong fork at table


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for barbecuing skunk for dinner


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating sock fuzzie's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning someone in the wrong game


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing I'm a Moderator and have the ultimate power of banning


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling sewer rats as hamsters


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being upset he bought a hampster from me


----------



## Goblin

^ Paints parakeets yellow and sells them as canaries


----------



## morbidmike

^is pinnochio's father


----------



## Goblin

^ Took the curds and ways away from Little Miss Muffet


----------



## morbidmike

^shaved the gruff off the billy goat


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals his neighbor's bags of trash


----------



## scareme

^sells his neighbor's trash bags.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dates Mickey Mouse


----------



## scareme

^has a crush on the lead singer from the Bay City Rollers.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for telling everyone


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for having flat feet.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for homesteading cemetary plots


----------



## The Creepster

^ banned for using a salad fork with his soup


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating his soup with a straw


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for snorting smelling salts


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating a chimpanzee singing group and calling hem the monkeys


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flatening the tire's on the local funeral home's hearse


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for switching the mail in his neighbor's mailboxes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for telling on me


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting up phoney detour signs


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating all the deserts at the all you can eat buffett


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for sticking a fork in the garbage disposal.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for puting mustard in her hubby's ben gay


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for going to the grocery store in his underwear.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a white tee shirt wile swimming at the lake


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for flying kites in the house


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing a thong to the lake.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pooping in the dispaly toilets at the hardware store


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for sleeping on the railroad tracks.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for screaming while tied to the trac's and biteing me in the process


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for not tasting very good.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for posting befor me


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tasting other members


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for makeing no sense


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for just now figuring that out.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing other members Oreo cookie


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for assumeing we like oreo's


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for hiding under the table.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned selling paper bags as suitcases


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to change the Virginia state moto to, Virginia is for Zombie Lovers!


----------



## Goblin

^ ^ Steals the tires off of hearses


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for keeping bees as pets.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tring to sell rat skin coats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the nacho chips


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling skunks as striped kittens


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for illegal use of the hamster cannon with out prior approval


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for getting up on the furniture.


----------



## Dark Star

^ Banned for double dipping


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for being a vegetable murderer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for planting mutant Venus fly traps in the neighbor's garden


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for hoarding pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting bat blood on roasted pumpkin seeds


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for fan dancing without a fan.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for removing the feathers from her fan on purpose


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for stealing the neighbors newspaper.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not completing a routine


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for sneaking up on me.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for slapping me cause I was sneaky


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for liking it so much.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for leaving a mark...I am telling


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for calling 911


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for beating up on poor defenseless Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not helping her


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for dodging and weaving.


----------



## Goblin

^ Bannned for selling rats as hamsters


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting triffids take over your yard


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because she forgot to turn the lights off before she left


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spying on my house


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for leaving the curtains open


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not averting your eyes as a true gentleman would


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking I wouldn't......well maybe a little peek!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a smarta$$


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pretending she doesn't like smartasses


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for excess banning under the no ban banner & offering no ban-aids, and for having some part in this▼



RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for letting triffids take over your yard


Thanks, now I want to read the book again! I ban you ▲, too, for reactivating my triffid obsession.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for interrupting my ban of Goblin:jol:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling aerial photographs of Orson Welles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making topographic maps of Orson Welles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for fishing out of the fishtanks at Walmart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for removing the rubber bands from the live lobsters' claws at the local seafood restaurant


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hunting ducks with a bazooka


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for forming a million ant march for equality for bugs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making a paper airplane airline for bugs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiring praying mantises as stewardesses for the short-lived bug airline


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving special rates to cockroaches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping fermented honey to the bees piloting the plane


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being nice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lol, banned for having a soft heart and trying to hide it


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for telling fibs.......about me and my kitty cats


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for tickling midgets


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing bawdy songs in church


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for racing shopping carts up and down the aisles at Wal-mart


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting racing stripes on caskets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting vasoline on the casket handel's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making potato salad using rotten potatoes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating said potato salad


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting smiley faces on caskets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for accusing me of even thinking I would paint a smiley face


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a belt and suspenders


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making fun of the way I dress


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making cockroach soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing "Fresh Cockroach Soup" on the Daily Specials chalkboard


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing the price per bowl


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for eating soup without a spoon


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating it with a straw


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for lack of sleep


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cooking "Charcoal Surprise" for all the firemen in Mesa


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for trying to patten a turkey claw nose picker while it's still attached to the turkey


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for eating all the chinese food in the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing 1000 chopsticks in her hair


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for letting those blue beasties piddle on the carpet.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not using a squeegee


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for not staying on the paper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping cows in The Creepster's yard


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as Glenda the Good witch of the north for work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to exterminate flying monkeys


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for keeping them as pets


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking flying monkeys wouldn't make good pets


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to staple wings on monkeys


----------



## Master-Macabre

^Banned for making a false accusation!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching spiders to tap dance


----------



## Master-Macabre

^Banned for making another false accusation!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not understanding the rules of the game


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for planting weeds in my lawn I found 3 ugh


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for starting a weed farm.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pouring gasoline in my ant farm


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting poison ivy seeds into Chia Pet kits


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using a sand blaster to remove the dry skin on her heel's


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for collecting used tissues.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for walking by the local prison in skimpy clothing while inmate's were outside


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for yelling at Evil Queen through the prison bars


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for illegal rigshaw U turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing traffic laws again


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not respecting my wanna be mod authority


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for crying when the Jay Leno zombie gets shot in Dawn of the Dead


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for laughing when bill murray got shot in Zombie land


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for cutting the grass in a Speedo


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for taking pictures and posting them.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for paying big money for said pic's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for faking an injury so you could stay home and play all day


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing bawdy songs at funerals


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using the same bann more than once


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for noticing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for collecting doll's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying on corsets at Victoria's Secret


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not trying on corsets at Victoria's Secret


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to steer me towards Victoria's Secret every time we're at the mall:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not following direction's from a man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking I would


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for putting the toilet paper on the roll upside down


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being sloppy after a near beer


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for tripping old ladies.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for premeditated loitering


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling ice to Eskimo's


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for eating the last cookie


----------



## Zurgh

▲ for not giving me grapes


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for touching DS's cupcakes


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for insinuating that I would ever be so rude (or would I?)


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for being indecisive


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for running the clue bus into a lamp post.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for taking apples from old women


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for giving out enchanted apples & evicting dwarven minors


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for climbing the walls.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for sabotaging the laser projects staff with womanly wiles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to teach earthworms to dance


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for steeling nuns wimples, out of habit!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing the wheels off peoples lawn mowers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for teaching kung-fu to penguins


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for stealing carrots from Bugs Bunny.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for jamming a carrot in her hubby's eye and calling him frosty


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for gluing a flower to his head and calling himself Ludy Mae.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for ripping the flower off my head and takeing skin with it


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for trying to run.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being big and scary


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for having 13 toes


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for kissing and telling


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for playing Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not shaveing her beard


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for painting graffiti on the chat room walls.


----------



## morbidmike

banned for not shaving her armpits


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for being obsessed with body hair


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a I love Arnold fan page on FaceBook


----------



## The Creepster

^band for being on facebook


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing bodies from the morgue to use as props


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for drinking from the hose


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pushing people's car's into the fire lane


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating Mr. T's cereal


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for excessive happiness


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing mom jeans


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing jeans off his neighbors clothesline and wearing them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hording all the wooden clothespins


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned fort training gophers to attack on command


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for taking bets on which gopher will attack first.


----------



## Dark Star

^ for not being in chat last night


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for forgetting to bring the cookies.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for not telling me it was my turn for snack day


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for not checking the schedule.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not getting the yard cleaned up


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for missing breakfast.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not opening the door


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for forgetting the secret knock.


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for not knowing my new wannabe mod rule of NO SECRET KNOCK'S


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for being a wanna be


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for letting her winged monkeys terrorize the neighborhood


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking pot shots at those poor endangered winged monkeys


----------



## Goblin

^Has a stuffed wing monkey in her living room


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking that having a stuffed flying monkey is a bad thing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for installing animatronics in said monkey


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for being a flying monkey for christmas


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being one for Halloween


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for giving out rotten bananas for Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for supplying the bananas


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not coming to a complete stop


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for signaling right and turning left.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not using a ruler


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for drinking out of the carton.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for running with scissors


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for eating paste.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for sniffing the markers


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for sniffing chalk dust


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sniffing glue


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for picking your nose


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for saving her toe jam


----------



## Joiseygal

Whats wrong with saving my toe jam?

^^^ banned for not flushing the toilet


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for fishing out the floaties.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that picture into my head:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for having a photographic mind


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for overexposing the brain film


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for printing the pictures


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using the microwave and making a mess


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for not changing the sheets


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for raising the flag


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for lowering the standards of this game


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing the flag


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for heating your socks in the toaster again


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating goblin's sock's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for toasting my socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing polyester socks


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing buses


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not RSVP ing @ Denny's


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for making a peep hole in the girls locking room


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for showing me where to drill


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for making a hole the size of his head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hacking into the Admin Lounge


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dropping houses on wicked witches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling bogus life insurance policies to wicked witches


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing chickens for dinner in tuxedos


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for impersonating Beaker


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Haunti's shoes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for impersonating Gilligan


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for heading up the guys with boas club


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for making photographic evidence of such offense


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for listing


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for being a vegetarian working at a slaughter house.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wanting to be on dancing with the stars


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for watching dancing with the stars.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for impersonating a gypsy fortuneteller


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for telling her all your deepest, darkest secrets


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating that new tv show "Dancing with the Monkeys"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the celeb host on said show


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for being one of the contestants


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being able to tell a monkey from an ape.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for forgetting he was in charge of the monkeys for the show


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for missing his appointment at post o holics anonymous


----------



## Goblin

^BBanned for starting the meeting without me


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for finger stuttering


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for losing your post ho trophy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to force real chipmunks to sing


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for prank calling the fire department


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned or impersonating a fireman


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for planting artificial flowers in her garden


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling her out


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for chasing cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the last box of paper clips and not telling anyone


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned! Cuz I always wanted to ban a mod. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, and banned for thinking you could get away with it


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned again!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving up:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for causing a stroke


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pretending to be a doctor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for missing the hidden meaning


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for being faithful


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking I would be otherwise


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cheating at checkers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned cause I feel like banning someone LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for scaring people


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for not scaring people on a regular routine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing slugs - REAL slugs - in the coin baskets at toll booths


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for supplying the slugs at a discount rate so I could throw them in the baskets at the toll booth


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for stealing my pencils


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no lead in your pencils:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting Soni's horses to look like zebras


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for collecting dog hair


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a dating service for monkeys


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not being on here


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being needy


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for being too blue.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for slapping people with a flip flop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not rotating his tires


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing my hub cap's


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not doing a good lube job


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for getting caught huffing a bag full of pickled herring


----------



## The Creepster

^ banned for pickling a oven mitt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping cows


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to tip the bull


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for riding a bull with only a pink boa draped around your neck....YEEE HAWWW!!!!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for doing a naughty dance for her house plants


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for filming it and trying to sell copies on the internet


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for hiding the coffee


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for cooking.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for not playing Farmville


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for having a life. lol


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing taxi cabs


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for riding a unicycle to pick up your girlfriend


----------



## Goblin

^ banned for trying to sell squirrel-powered cars


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing tin foil underware


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a new game show "Bowling for Doughnuts"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing his glasses to fry ant's in the sun


----------



## Goblin

What glasses?

^Banned for naming every ant on his ant farm


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for beating up Mr peanut off the planters peanut can


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for dressing up as Mr. Peanut


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for overuse of the word periwinkle


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling rocks as rock candy


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating my rock candy and chipping a tooth


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling horse meat as steak


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for selling human meat for chili


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for barking at the mailman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for removing the stop signs at four-way stop intersections


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for chasing turkeys


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for feeding the pig bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sleeping in the manger


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pretending to be a girl scout to get free cookies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not telling people he is Roy Clark off hee haw


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not telling anyone he was Buck Owens......and dead!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for living like Elvis


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to build his own monster


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for perming their arm pit hair's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerblading in heavy traffic


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for raiding the chicken coupe


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned cause I just love banning people


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to share in my love of banning


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to grow artificial flowers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for weed whacking my flower's


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Banned for eating all the bait on a party boat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressed up like Cinderella for work


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for drinking all the booze on the boat


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for running the boat on a sandbar


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for throwing sand in the park sand box


----------



## Joiseygal

HUH?! ^ Banned for confusing me!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being easily confused


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for almost drowning when trying to bury someone at sea


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to aim while flushing the toilet on a airplane


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to fly the plane


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to hitch a ride on my plane


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for hijacking the Wicked Witch of the West's broom


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for wearing a turtle neck at a turtle convention.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for crying her way out of speeding tickets


----------



## Joiseygal

^Banned for paying a cop off with the tokens you collected from Chuckie Cheese


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for playing Tarzan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Tarzan from Jane, you heartbreaker, you!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for gluing wings to Cheeta, just because you want a flying monkey.


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for supplying the glue


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking tape was glue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a beanie with a propeller on it in public


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making propeller sounds in public.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for driving a golf cart on the highway


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for removing the gas from a police car


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for stealing the police car


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for throwing pork chop's at a group of pigs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing chickens


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for kicking rooster's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing to squirrels


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for shooting ping pong ball's at wilderbeasts


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for arm wrestling gorillas


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for punching dolphin's in the nose


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sticking his head in the lion's mouth


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making a log into a porta john


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing like King Richard to impress the cable guy


----------



## morbidmike

talk's like Jimmy Stewart to the bank teller


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks like Jimmy Durante to the cops


----------



## morbidmike

^was Bruce Willis's stunt double in die hard


----------



## Goblin

^ Was Mickey Mouse's stunt double in Steamboat Willy


----------



## morbidmike

^was a deep sea diver in the nile river


----------



## Goblin

^ Was a cowboy in the Artic


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for willful banning neglect


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using doubletalk


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not noticing earlier you weren't on the white lie thread.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pointing it out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning my husband for being correct


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning me for banning her husband


----------



## The Creepster

^banned of being to complicated


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for lighting cigars with hundred dollar bills


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for singing "come on baby, light my fire" and passing out marshmallows at the local fire station


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for supplying the marshmallows


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for tracking in mud


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting himself white and pretending to be the
Pillsbury Doughboy


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to poke Creepster in the stomach to see if he'll giggle


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking I'm crazy. lol


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for going to an AA meeting and yelling out next round is on me!


----------



## Goblin

Lol

^ Banned for trying to make winged gorillas for the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cloning yourself to increase your post count.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving me the idea


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for painting foam peanuts brown and putting them on peoples car seats


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for car jacking a hearse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling ersatz Scaretakers on the black market


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not waking me up in time


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for stealing other peoples blankies


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for short-sheeting your own bed


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not getting that looked at


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for looking at it


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for taking pictures of it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting the pictures on the web


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting up the website for me


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing a ice pick to clean his ears


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for blowing your nose on your wifes pillow


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for drinking Creepster's shakes.


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not telling me that sooner


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a horde of rats at the mall


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing rubber gloves in the bathtub.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking all the spiked punch


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for spiking the punch


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Banned for ratting her out.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for standing too close too the reactor


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to take Goblins place on the games


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing good beer at the movie screen


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for licking the screen.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for trying to use too many 2 for 1 jello coupons.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for using scuba gear in the jello pool.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for getting cherry instead of the usual lime


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for trying to add pears to the jello.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for switching their neighbor's hubcaps


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing a sandblaster to wash his car


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned owning a stable of racing turtles


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for feeding my turtles soup


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting racing stripes on their shells


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to shot put my turtles


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for putting wheels on them to make them faster


----------



## morbidmike

^banned fro trying to kiss my turtles and turn them in to princesses


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for confusing turtles with frogs


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking I'm Joiseygal and am easily confused


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking I don't know the difference between men and women


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being sassy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned while I think up a good reason


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to think to hard


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for listening to the voice in his head


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking thats a bad thing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing a duet with it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to make it a trio and pissing off the voices


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stiffing them at the resteraunt


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for suggesting I would dine and dash


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for thinking dine and dash is some sort of morse code


----------



## Dark Star

banned for lining his pockets at the all you can eat buffet


----------



## Evil Queen

^ Banned for bringing the big purse to the buffet.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for wearing pink polish on a red polish day


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for disco dancing in chat.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for serving peanuts and now the chat room floor needs to be cleaned


----------



## Evil Queen

^banned for making me want peanuts now.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for leaving peanut shells everywhere


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending winged monkeys after the neighbors


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dumping water on the nice witch


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting lost following the yellow brick road


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to extort beauty secrets from Glinda the Good Witch


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for popping Glenda's magic bubble


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for replacing the lolipop kids lolipops with hand guns


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)


^banned for putting up detour signs on the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using the scarecrow as cattle feed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting sulfuric acid in the Tin Man's oil can


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stepping on the Scarecrow's foot


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for shooting a hole in the wizard's hot air balloon.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving me the gun


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating glazed Munchkins


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for glazing munchkins


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wrapping toilet paper around his head and calling it his turban


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling skunks as striped kitties


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for wiping his hands dry on the bathroom curtains


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not putting clean towels in the bathroom


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for unstuffing all the stuffed animals.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for unauthorized broomrides over the White House


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for getting plastic surgery to look like Obama


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling seeing eye insurance to blind people


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for claiming to see a 1 horned 1 eyed flying purple eater


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for raising them as pets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for alerting the men in black about my pets


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking the Men in Black were Johnny Cash clones


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for chewing on my favorite shoe


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating them


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a deep conversation with a puppet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not doing housework


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not returning my razor


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for throwing turkeys out of an airplane to see if they'll fly


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a posting freak of nature


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for insulting Mother Nature. lol


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having more posts than me:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for post envy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running interference for Morbid Mike so I couldn't ban him


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing wool in the summer.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hiding a wolly mamoth in her garage


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for injecting growth hormones into shrunken heads at the museum


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to shrink the creepsters head too bad it's all muscle


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing his wife's bra.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for singing Rodney Carrington"S dont look now momma's got her boob's out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting a booby trap next to the Victoria's Secret store


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for setting up a candid camera in Victoria's Secret.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a union suit in the fitting rooms


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not following suit


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for wearing his birthday suit to Disneyland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him that idea


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for putting the toilet paper on the roll upside down


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pushing the outhouse into the river


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for mounting his toilet to the ceiling of his bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not eating his Wheaties


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing my Wheaties


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eatin the soap in the ladies rest room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing Goblin's phone number in the ladies restroom stalls


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing on all the toilet paper


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for starring in the mirror too long


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in a buffalo herd


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the yard get overgrown when it isn't Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for TPing Zombie's house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling him it was me:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to train zombies to be servants


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not flushing the toilet in the out house


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for forgetting to put toilet paper in the outhouse again


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing pork chop ear muff's to the dog pound


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for trying to play the flute with his feet.


----------



## morbidmike

^sold her last husband at good will:googly:


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for putting false eyelashes on the Mona Lisa.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for speeding on her crotch rocket (motorcycle)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding a motorcyle in the pyscho ward


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for switching the signs on the public bathrooms


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for training monkeys to be domestic servants


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for eating the fresh mud pie's I just made


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using concrete in the mud pies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to sue me for a chipped tooth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for kidnapping the dentist


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating deodorant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not cleaning up in Aisle 7


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned flatteneing all her neighbor's tires


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting hydraulics' on his shopping cart


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for racing shopping carts inside the store


----------



## morbidmike

banned for cliping my heels at wal mart with his raceing cart


----------



## Spooky1

banned for going to slow in the fast lane at Wal Mart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for always picking the lane that looks fast but goes slow


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for tracking mud on my kitchen floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting a little mud get you in a tizzy


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for using the word "tizzy"!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for useing it again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting The Creepster take your man card


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for letting him threaten me


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for leaving crumbs in the chat room


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a pink computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a pink dot next to your name


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing pink shoes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a fuscia boa


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a fuscia robe


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for promoting ovaltine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving dust on top of the windows


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for not telling Mike he should have checked there


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not reminding Roxy to tell Mike


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for removing the neighbors garage insulation to make props


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding bodies in the neighbor's garage


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for taking the last cup of coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing the coffee pot across the room because it was empty


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Dorothy's ruby slippers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pulling the spine out of a squirrel


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a tutu to job interviews


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking I do job interview's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking a nail gun to job interviews


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting he do that


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for having a birthday party for her dog


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too hott for the internet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving people dry ice on a stick and claiming it's "just a popsicle"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for letting the cat outta the bag


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting a Pole-cat in the bag


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pole dancing with cats


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for throwing Friskies.


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for making them little stripper outfits


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for requesting all her cats wear gold spandex.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running an illegal cat juggling competition out of her basement


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking cataclysms are caused by cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being catatonic


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for causing a CATastrophe


----------



## Dark Star

^banned for making his cats wear costumes


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for microwaving eggs


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for egging devils


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for laying an egg


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for stealing all the ****azu massagers from walmart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting permanent hair dye in the foot baths at the spa


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having feet the same color as her hair now.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to be Roxy Blue


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tripping Miss Michigan at the Miss USA pageant.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a detour sign on runways at the airport


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for putting "Women" on both restroom doors...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going in the wrong restroom


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ Banned for switching the signs on the bathroom doors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting plastic wrap over the toilet seats


----------



## CB_Christmas

^banned for making balls of paper towel and throwing them over the stalls


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stealing all the TP from the stalls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a duck call in the stalls to create interesting sound effects


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for charging a cover fee to get into the washrooms at the Indian resturant


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for crazy gluing the bathroom door shut


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing neighbor's props and claiming he made them


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for not cleaning the house for 2 weeks and trying to pass it off as a haunted house


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for roaming around in my haunted house


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ Banned for stealing towels from the local motel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a honeymoon suite in the Bates Motel


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for sleeping with one eye open


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for twittering about posting on the forum


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for keeping me up late with these addicting games. its midnight and I have school tommorrow


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being able to control his addictions


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for staying up past his bedtime


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for staying up past her bedtime to tell him he's staying up past his bedtime


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for micowaving his underware


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for smelling like oatmeal creme pies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for baking Morbid Mike into a pie with four-and-twenty blackbirds


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being non politically correct they are 24 afro american feathered flying creatures


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being too PC


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking I have anything better to do


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not having anything better to do


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a professional Kamikaze


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for wearing clipping his toenails in bed


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for using roadkill as a halloween prop


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for providing the road kill


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for not knowing I dont have a car


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for training winged monkeys to be pizza delivery boys


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for not knowing the author of The Wizzard of Oz.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for riding a tricycle to school with an air horn on it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sideswiping CB_Christmas while riding a unicycle


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting the air out of Mike's unicycle tires


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for stealing the seat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the seat up


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for complaining about my cleaning


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for disappearing last night


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stalking me LOL I bann my self for complaining


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stalking Betty Crocker


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for licking free samples and then putting them back


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating said samples


----------



## CB_Christmas

^banned for buying a house because the real estate agent told you it was "haunted"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking I wouldn't


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for having a username that is nilbog in reverse


----------



## Goblin

lol
^ Banned for saying my name backwards and releasing a horde of killer Goblins on the
world!


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for keeping an entire horde of killer goblins locked in a cage deep within the catacombs of his dungeon.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not realiizing they were never caged


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for killing Dr.Morbius and making it look like a laundry accident.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Dr Morbius' body on the lawn and claiming it was statuary


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for abusing the Nordic track


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for removing the skis from our Nordic Track


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for messing with Spooky's sandwich


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for collecting Lord H's hairballs


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for trying to market them on HF


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for accepting hairball hush money


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for gambling away her share of the money


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for fixing the posting numbers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the morning off to perform your civic duty:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for holding winged monkey races


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for falling asleep at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spraying your co-workers' fast food with Lysol


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving her a case of lysol


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for buying all of the orange spray paint that walmart had.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for covering your web cam with spray paint


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving her the spray paint


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for makeing no sense you banned pal BANNED!!!!!! DONT EVEN CHECK IN YOUR BANNED....you have the right to remain banned ....anything you say will result in more banning on top of the banning I have just issued...if you cannot afford an anti bann layer you'll be banned again 2times as hard as the first banning......thanx Morbid Mike unofficial banning police of banning county


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for not taking his happy pills this morning


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flushing my happy pills down the toilet where they belong!!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking oatmeal pies are medication


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for self-medicating


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using a news paper on her bosses nose!!! bad boss


----------



## The Creepster

^banned because I said so


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you have that kind of authority


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for posting naughty pics LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for calling my Jack Skellington Tombstone Peeper picture "naughty"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in the office


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not listening to his sock puppet


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for listening to his


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for feeding his imaginary friend soup!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for asking Ronald McDonald if he needs a McNuggett tester


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for leaving flaming bag's of doggie doo dee in the walmart express checkout lanes


----------



## Dark Star

^ banned for having more than 10 items in the express lane


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for kidnapping Walmart greeters so she can apply for their jobs.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for visiting funeral homes for possible props


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for shooting baby squirrels and bunny's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing extra bunnies on the greyhound race track


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned giving him the extra bunnies


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ Banned for chucking bunnies over the fence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for upchucking on bunnies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a dead animal petting zoo


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a tour guide in a cemetary


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a melted cheese facial mask


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sticking Dave Lee Roth's I'm just a gigolo in my head.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for applying for a gigolo job


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to give away my job


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dancing in oncoming traffic


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being on a quest to be the post master general...good luck!!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting a job as an organ grinders monkey


----------



## morbidmike

^you cant bann me for that Im a union monkey so your banned lol


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Soni's rope


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not washing vegetables before eating them


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling in fake pizza orders


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to steal Debbie5's towel


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding a tractor to and from work


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating Taco Bell, and not correctly timing the road race home to the pot...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going joyriding on her kid's bicycle


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using bodies in his garden for fertilizer


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting some for his garden


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for leaving the house without my wallet on payday


----------



## Goblin

^ Banning for thinking I would have her wallet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making every other post


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to out post gobby LOL


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not ironing his apron and letting the souffle fall.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting Mike to bake you a souffle while wearing just an apron


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going to funerals shopping for possible props


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for replying to too many posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the seat up


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting off fireworks inside the house


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for tripple dog dareing her


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for opening a zombie maid service, with the motto, "It doesn't take brains to clean a house, but it helps"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not hiring those zombie maids


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not wearing the maid outfit I got you.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for buying it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sneaking onto the forum on a Thursday


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Goblin the maid outfit


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for telling him to


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a boa that clashed with his maid outfit


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for excesive hairiness.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sniffing too many chemicals at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not posting pictures of his garden


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing the scarecrow out of his garden


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for telling on the fair lady Roxy.....that deserves 2 more bann's!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being so gallant that I can't ban you


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for scareing the life outta spooky1 by blowing on a tuba while he is in the shower


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for supplying the tuba


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for playing tonsil hockey with the crypt keeper


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting a video of Goblin & the Crypt keeper on Youtube.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Winged Monkeys from the Wicked Witch


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for complaining about your mistreatment as a winged monkey


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mistaking me for a winged monkey


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not using his winged monkey big boy words


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned cause I had nothing better to do at the momment.......and it's fun!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for frivolous banning.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for for trying to go to the Munchkin Square dance with the Wicked Witch


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the Wicked Witch isn't a hot date.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking about a hot date with the Wicked Witch


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling all the Wicked Witch's beauty secrets


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making a prop strictly outta booger's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for picking on Goblins booger prop.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having 2 belly button's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for knowing that


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the tooth fairy's apprentice


----------



## Spooky1

.... banned for hiring himself out as a monster under a bed.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having green frog legs due to an experiment gone bad


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for conducting experiments with green frogs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for supplying the green frogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for breading and frying the frogs after experiment 

mmmm- tastes like chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gigging the scientists who were conducting experiments with green frogs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing all the green frogs and made pets of them


----------



## scareme

^banned for reasons that can't be discussed on a mixed forum.


----------



## shar

^banned for spreading false rumours


----------



## scareme

^for believing the rumors were false.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking naughty thoughts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no thoughts at all


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for promoting squid shoe's as the latest fashion


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing squid shoes


----------



## morbidmike

^has no fashion sense


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearings stiletto heel sandals


----------



## scareme

^is jealous of Mike's sandals, and wants a pain just like them.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting her games mixed up. lol


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having too weak of ankles to walk in stiletto's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking the place of the little Japanese girl who was suppose to walk on my back (while wearing stiletto heels). Oh the pain.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not realizing I'm 215 lbs LOL talk about accupuncture


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing your weight around


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to get spooky1 to audition for broke back mountain 2 the new moon LOL ROFLMAO!!! where do I get this stuff??


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving his a$$ on the floor after he's rolling around.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being mad he didnt get the part LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pushing your luck:googly:


----------



## scareme

^banned for pushing back at luck. "Everybody, just keep their hands to themselves." (Sr. Mary St. Luke)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing her lucky ham to work


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned even knowing about a lucky ham


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking a ham is lucky (it wasn't for the pig, was it?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making pressed ham:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving an iron to press the ham


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for throwing ham at the hamburglar


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for serving "Long Pork" at his last barbecue party.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a bacon shirt to the dog pound


----------



## Dark Star

^ Banned for making the gnomes take his bathroom cleaning duties


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to seduce my gnome's naughty gurl


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dealing in illegal Gnome slave trading.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for smuggling gnomes across the border


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the gnome undeground railroad is smuggling.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking the underground railroad was a subway


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking the stamps he got at subway were used to buy a ticket on the underground railroad


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the underground railroad conductor's hat


----------



## shar

^banned for thinking conductor wears a hat- it messes her do!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for missing the train


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pushing Shar outta line


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pennies on the tracks


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tying abusive posters to train track.


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for tying Morbid Mike to the train tracks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting the ropes so he could get away


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving them the knife


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for riding a tricycle down the track's and making a loud woooo woooo noise


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO

^banned for throwing the switch so Goblin ends up going north on a southbound track


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing my tricycle


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

^ banned for trying to pull a caboose with the tricycle


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hijacking the caboose from gobby's tricycle train and holding it until he pays you two 15 chocolate coin's each


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling counterfeit chocolate coins to Goblin and then stealing the caboose while he was paying off the Bloodshed Brothers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using dryer sheets for the last step of money laundering


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting too much starch in the money laundering machines


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to iron the money after it's laundered


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not coming up with the catch phrase for the laundered money (It's better than new cause it smell's good too!!!!)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for sniffing the fake money!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned to trying to pay the tattoo artist with said fake money


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for getting a "I love mom" tatoo with the money he had stolen from his mother.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for tattling on mike


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cooking breakfast on the cement side walk


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting Franks red hot sauce on it


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting the hot sauce by itself


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for painting pumpkins on his toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing half a watermelon as a hat


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for waxing the cat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for naming all the winged monkeys on The Wizard of Oz


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for talking about winged monkeys entirely too much!!! and you just earned a bonus bann too because I want too


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned just for the fun of it.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing lieterhosen and a little green german pimp hat while doing the mexican hat dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for subverting cute little gnomes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for prancing around in a ginger snap bikini


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to get pictures of that horrific scene:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a suit of armor to work


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for cutting his grass in the suit of armor


----------



## Parabola

^ banned for ideologically insane ideology


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing insanity is the norm here, so sanity is a banning offense.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using paper airplanes to send mail


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for setting fire to spooky's mail carrier's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing The Creepster's junk


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using Creepster's junk picture as our computer wall paper.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned rollerskating in the hospital waiting room


----------



## thealmightyzenk

^ Banned for giving me a burning desire to rollerskate in a hospital waiting room...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using rollerblades


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for dropping a bag of ball bearings in the emergency room


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sharing the video from the ball bearing incident at the ER.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to get the emergency room nurses to look at your appendix scar


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for posing as a nurse


----------



## morbidmike

^banned stealing his doctors stethoscope


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using all the dentist nitrous oxide


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for helping him steal the nitrous oxide!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wrapping everyone up in gauze and passing them off as mummies at a roadside museum


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting her picture took with the mummies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the security guard at said road side shop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for actually buying one of the fake mummies and mailing it to Cairo


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for making tuna jerky


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to sell a squirrel powered car


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a master squirrel overhauler


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling squirrels wholesale


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for running a home for way ward squirrels


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up as Moose, while stalking squirrels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up as Natasha Nogoodnik


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as Jessica Rabbit


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for singing danka shane whilst in the shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping an autographed picture of Wayne Newton on your nightstand


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hand ball with dead man's hands


----------



## Just Whisper

Goblin was banned for helping little old ladies across the street....to the mortuary.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for taking a lick of all the popsicles at the market and then putting back


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chaining his nephew in the basement laboratory and making him paint props for 48 hours straight


----------



## morbidmike

that's legal in the state of michigan.....and he is known as the evil apprentice 


^banned for trying to call CPS on me YIKE's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for telling CPS his nephew is actually a 40 year old midget.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for serving barbecued rats at a cookout


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for complaining about the sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not bringing a side of rat kidneys to the barbeque


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the best barbecue is made from people.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making barbeque out of people


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for inviting people to a killer BBQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up like a killer bee and offering to sting people


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for spraying him with pesticide


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not using a "green" pesticide


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting cans of pesticide green and selling them as "environmentally friendly"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sicking spooky1 outta bed for eating potato chips


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving him the potato chips


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for licking the crumbs off the sheets while making vacuum noises


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for short-sheeting the bed


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting saran wrap on the toilet seat


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned sitting on saran wrap


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for saving the saran wrap for left overs


----------



## scareme

^banned for eating the leftovers, even though they were covered in mold.


----------



## shar

^ banned for not warning people of the mold


----------



## scareme

^banned for being such a tattle tale.


----------



## shar

^ banned for sqealing on me


----------



## scareme

^banned for being jealous cause mom liked me best.


----------



## shar

^ banned for calling me second fiddle


----------



## debbie5

^banned for fiddling while Rome burned.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a swimsuit to work


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing that debbie is a domestic engineer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing I'm feral, not domesticated.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a monkey lover


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving hot peanuts to the monkeys


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a sasquatch groomer


----------



## scareme

^for not having 300 cats.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances with werewolves


----------



## shar

^ banned for hating humidity (good for the skin)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for squeezing melons in the produce department


----------



## shar

^ banned for squeezing melons in the parking lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a hat made out of a melon


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for chasing shar to eat her melon hat


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for growing melons for hats


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting round up in my watering can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling cans of Raid disguised as hairspray


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up like a big bug and creeping around Mikes house.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling you wife BIG shame on you!!! ( I think your rather little)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to stir up trouble


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being flattered from my comment


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching bugs to sing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling his house the ARC and loading it with 2 of every beanie babbie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling them babbies. lol


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating dryer lint


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for teaching his gnomes to break people's glass doors


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wanting me to teach my gnomes reapect


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing like a gnome


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing you have to dress like a gnome before you get their respact


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sending his kamikaze gnomes after those stupid Smurfs:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for writing the book "To Serve Smurfs"


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for thinking Smurfs taste good on toast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving Smurfs-on-the-half-shell to party guests


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for asking for their little clothes for her invisible friends.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a bad girl


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a bad boy


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for copying my banning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for overloading the forum yesterday with so much badness that it crashed


----------



## PirateLady

banned for not fixing the forum sooner


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being sassy to the queen of posting......Hang Her!!!!! bloody pirates


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing how to set a table properly


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for not making enough cinnamon scones


----------



## badger

^ Banned for kicking my puppy...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for walking on your hands everywhere


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps in a plastic grocery bag


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting his threads confused (too much beer drinking last night)


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for blinking too many times.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for never blinking


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for flashing monkeys at the zoo.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for turning Bugs Bunny into hasenfeffer.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for eating all the nectarines


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for holding rat races


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing tights and pointy shoes while skipping thru town playing the piccolo trying to get the rats to follow him


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for following me. lol


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up as a rat and breaking into a cheese shop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not blessing the cheesemakers


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the Greek will inherit the earth.


----------



## shar

^ banned for not liking feta cheese


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for sorting all her M&Ms by color.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking the different M&M colors actually taste different


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for using all the good letters.


----------



## badger

^banned for refusing to believe in Santa Claus...


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for still sitting on the mall santas lap


----------



## shar

^ banned for dressing like Mrs. Claus


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flying on a reindeer


----------



## shar

^ banned for renting me the reindeer at ridiculous price


----------



## The Creepster

^banned because I said so


----------



## shar

^ for being bullyish


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for thinking I am a bully when I am just sadistic


----------



## shar

^ banned for stealing pantyhose for corpsing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rolling corpses for pantyhose


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making a Zoot suit out of fruit loops


----------



## shar

^ banned for forgetting to pick up milk on the way home


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking a milk bath and then putting the milk back in the bottles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for grossing me out


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to fly with fake wings


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to eat with fake teeth


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for serving fake food for dinner.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a Morbid Mike's "Good twin"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for plucking the neighbors chickens


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for telling on Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sneaking a lawn gnome into your pirate haunt


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for lawn gnome sneaking ....Thats right I found out!!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for raising a yard gnome army to take over the world


----------



## badger

^ banned for not bowing down to the king


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be the Heir Apparent


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for bringing up the squid


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking it's a great prop idea:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too nice


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being too naughty


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for smuggling fireworks in his underware


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting his underwear on fire


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not paying for the underwear poster of me


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making his gnomes only wear underware


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a labor union for garden gnomes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for promoting said garden gnome union.....they are all contract killers


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hiring killer gnomes


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing that I train the gnomes not hire them


----------



## Toktorill

^ Banned for too many gnome jokes.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating a new lline of gnome clothes


----------



## PirateLady

^ banned for hiring munchkins to work in his gnome clothes factory


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for have a pirate crew of Umpa lumpas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for storing Oompah Loompahs in the crawl space


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for Oompah Abuse


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the self proclaimed Oompah loompha chief of police


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banend for stealing all the gobstoppers


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for biting spooky 1 with a sock puppet and making him cry


----------



## PirateLady

^ banned for banning Roxy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having an expired Pirate's license


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not renewing her pirate license


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing the licensing rules


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to be a Pirate's Apprentice


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for breaking chat on 2 forums


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not reading pattern directions


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rewriting the patterns


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for causing slow downloads by adding flu viruses to the forum


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a skirt and trying to pass it off as a kilt


----------



## Runs With Scissors

^ Banned for liking the band "The Band."


----------



## morbidmike

banned for only having 11 posts and trying to bann the masters


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting the blue wire instead of the green one


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing pink combat boots to work


----------



## badger

^Banned for _not_ wearing pink combats boots to work...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting little yellow smiley faces on your pink combat boots


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for wearing nothing but pink combat boots to work


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for sawing off IMU's leg and giving him a peg leg, while he slept.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for suggesting such violence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to get your autobiography published in the Weekly World News


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for rowing one handed and trying not to go in circles


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for rowing a motorboat


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for rowing a park bench


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for breaking into ZombieF's kitchen looking for breakfast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving breakfast dishes by the sink


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not wearing that maid outfit I got you.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling all of HauntForum about that:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for online rowing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making a sock puppet his new best friend


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a hat made outta popcorn to the pigeon park


----------



## Nightmare-Dude

the person above is banned because they started a Bob Saget fan club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting all the air out of the Batmobile's tires


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for fighting crime with a baseball bat and calling herself Batwoman


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> ^banned for wearing a hat made outta popcorn to the pigeon park


Actually, ^ banned because they were popcorn pants ...


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to fix my banning


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being fixed


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing clown makeup to funerals


----------



## Evil Andrew

^Banned for putting the clown makeup on the corpse at someone else's funeral


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for fishing in the porta john


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for running out of prop ideas.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to hog last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking last from a lady


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking ladies should be treated differently from men.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hiring monkeys to do yard work


----------



## Evil Andrew

^Banned for monkey discrimination


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating christmas tree tinsel so he has someting shinny to look at in the can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for abducting the Travelocity gnome


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not telling me I had something stuck in my teeth


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not telling her you have teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing The Creepster's teeth


----------



## badger

^ banned for killing Jimmy Hoffa...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hitting himself in the head so he can see stars in the daytime


----------



## Vampire Princess

Banned for not making me cupcakes! :googly:


----------



## badger

^Banned for bringing fish to work and microwaving it...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for nat saving me any cupcakes 1


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as death and visiting a retirement home


----------



## jdsteel82

^ Banned for disparaging Halloween in a non ambiguous manner!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using too big of words


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing how to use a dictionary


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking that plastic trash bags are a good alternative to underwear


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for going commando


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for posing as a winged monkey


----------



## jdsteel82

^banned because I already banned you.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking he can ban me


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sticking cauliflower in his ears and claiming to be a ex boxer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting boxer shorts on cauliflower


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting boxer shorts on her head and calling herself cauliflower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pantyhose on the broccoli


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting Mike behead me.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a talking head


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sterilizing your axe before a beheading.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being picky about the sterility of an axe used to behead you:googly:


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for not using a chain saw


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for losing his head over a chainsaw


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for doing a striptease on a street corner light pole for extra comic book cash


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that image in my head


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not painting my blimp


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flying on a expired blimp license


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for using ban roll-on


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for pretending to be q street corner light pole


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for thinking he's bright cause his daddy called him Son


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for thinking thoughts he thought he could think:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to match witts with his master


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for thinking he's the master!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

↑ Banned for snapping at the hand who holds his leash


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for criminal Alt pointing while beast-leashing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in his closet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for 5th degree Bat-mandering, 3rd degree 4-toed sloth tipping, and first degree mime enjoyment (out of season!)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not making any sense whatsover


----------



## Evil Andrew

Zurgh said:


> ... first degree mime enjoyment (out of season!)


^ banned for being closet mime enthusiast - Ha !


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for being a closet mime


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking a Mime is a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wasting mimes


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for letting the mimes out of their invisible boxes


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for feeding the mimes...now they will never leave


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not kicking the crap outta all mime's


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a Mime kicker


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not miming his own business


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a Mime business


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a talking mime


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for launching leprous lemurs in a clearly defined hairless hyena hurling only zone.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mistaking Morbid Mike for a winged monkey


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for gluing wings to monkeys, and throwing them out a helicopter.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a monkeys uncle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for wearing high heels and fishnets while he's in the chat room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking secret film footage of Morbid Mike dressed that way


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for paying for a copy of that video footage.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for watching it, mistaking it for "Rocky Horror Picture Show," and trying to sing along


----------



## Evil Queen

^ banned for shaving teddy bears.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the ring girl for cow wrestling


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for taking pictures of the ring girl without her knowing about it!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for starting the rest home for old ring girls


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for posing in said rest home as a nurse that wears fishnet stockings


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for totally burning a very disturbing image into my memory forever

MM in fishnets - uuuggghhhhhhh!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mentioning it......thanks a lot


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for Ghost reclamation, without a permit! When will it end!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being Mister Potatohead's twin brother


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for wishing ya' could be a Zombie in my army, but failing the physical....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wishing he had goblin's in it so he wouldn't need zombies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hiding pork-chops under his bed to appease the boogy man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating the Boogey Man just to get free food


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for impersonating the Boogey Woman
(You know there has to be one)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for blaming it on the Boogie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking Boogey is something he takes from his nose


----------



## Evil Andrew

^Banned for wearing the Boogie Fever jump suit


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going hog wild with the videos


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for not going with the hogs...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for calling them hogs when they are clearly pigs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making bacon out of the hogs


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for stalking me...and stealing the bacon i worked so hard on to cook!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned going hog wild over bacon


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for wasting the bacon...you stole it so you better eat it!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking Goblins eat......bacon


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not informing me of what goblins eat...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not finding out


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for expecting me to find out....where do you find out that sort of thing anyway?


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not reading the ancient texts


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^band for stealing that book so i couldn't find it!


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for making me do everything myself


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for thinking I'm your servent!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being up into the wee hours of the night talking to goblins


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for saying wee without a additional wee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going wee wee wee all the way home


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not eating all her roast beef ....NO PUDDING UNTIL YOU FINISH YER MEAT


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using a limburger cheese enema


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for ordering a drink and then grasping at straws


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for calling a Shirley Temple a stiff drink


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling his drink Shirley


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for picking the wrong week to quit drinking


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for not knowing the right week to quit drinking


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for picking the wrong week to quit drinking


----------



## Bone To Pick

^Banned for plagiarism. You owe residuals to Evil Andrew.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking crappy puns need defending.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for mocking humor of lesser means


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mocking humor of Lester Means


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for leaking that ooze that stains & not cleening it up...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tap dancing with Zombies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having to pay for good sense


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for coming up a few sense short


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for bad puns


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing bad puns as a hobby


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for not knowing the 3L Zombie dance troupe routine (more like a waltz of biting) & no pun appreciation (PS, Zombies don't tap dance!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving his zombies enough bus fare money


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for bullying them out of their lunch money


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being able to get peanut butter off the roof of his mouth


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for following the Truly Nolen truck, hoping for a snack

http://www.trulynolen.com/


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for catching it


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for making chocolate covered roaches


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing panty hose over his head while raiding the fridge


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for also taking this thread to a new low : )


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to teach chickens to sing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for selling scuba gear to fish


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for unlicensed Gnome taming:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for turning Mike's gnomes into zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned making the gnome zombies wear little pointed hats


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for publicly humiliating smurfs


----------



## Evil Andrew

Bone To Pick said:


> ^banned for publicly humiliating smurfs


I shouldn't get banned for that - it's a public service !

^ banned for snuff coddling


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> ^ banned for snuff coddling


^ Banned for coddling snuff


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for a weak banning shame shame


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being around when we need a handyman to fix things


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for causing Vambie confusion with good mache work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL

^banned for putting polyester leisure suits on his disco zombies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for getting upset with Z's zombies for breaking the cha cha line


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for trying to steal the magic shark pants of dancing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing them on Dancing with the Idiots


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for illegal entry to the theater to watch my mesmerising interpretive dance spectacle, bragging about it, and getting caught!( And confusing me with the GREAT Spookie1 & his amazing dancing shark pants®!!!!!){that's 5 exclamation points crazy!!!!!}:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not making any sense whatsoever


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for putting a quarter into the jukebox, when he knows we don't want to hear the song....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for for putting a quarter in the jukebox when you can download it for free


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for listening to the MP3 player at the bar : )


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not realizing I don't drink....so no bar.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for starting a Happy Birthday thread for a non-forum member.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not checking to see that Pumpkin Butcher is a member


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too sassy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not being sassy enough


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for using sassy out of context


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pointing it out


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for improper grammatical errors of a substantial volume


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking he's an English teacher.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a landing strip for chickens in his back yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for greasing the runway


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for being the chicken traffic controller


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for feeding chickens hot turkey and gravy sandwiches


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for not loading up the pressure cooker with extra crispy - mmmmmm


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for wanting to get the pressure cooker loaded


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for banning too many people and now they dont wanna play anymore


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving everyone pinkeye.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^Banned till the pink eyes have all been given antibiotics


----------



## badger

^banned for not bringing me my pipe, robe, newspaper and fez...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to build a snowman in July


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not potty training his sock puppet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking about keeping the gift toe pincher.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not convincing Morbid Mike to give us his toe pincher


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly

^Banned for excessive banning...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for missing the point of a banning game.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting points for banning people


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sagging his sweat pants and calling himself big daddy Gob


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being jealous of Big Daddy Gob!


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for pulling a gat on me all gangsta like


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for getn loco on dat mofo with his hoopty.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for......Huh?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for being unfamiliar with a generally accepted urban colloquialism.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using the the word colloquialism


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned fo' shizzle m' nizzle


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for quoting lyric's out of the american to getto reference book


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing props from the morgue


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for singing tip toe through the tulips while decorating for halloween


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as Tiny Tim and singing tip toe through the tulips while decorating for halloween


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for even knowing the song or the performer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for living in Parker, CO.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for living in a hollowed out pumpkin


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for always thinking he is last : )


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being more casual & "Evil Andy"...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting up blind dates for her unsuspecting girlfriends with the Michelin Man


----------



## Goblin

^ Use to date the Michelin Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mixing his threads up again


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for Goblin-coddling


----------



## debbie5

^banned for poacher poaching....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for poaching eggs of endangered bird species


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for frying up bacon to go with the eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for burning the biscuits


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for not passing the gravy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for passing out in the gravy


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> ^ Banned for passing out in the gravy












^ Banned for licking the spoon


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for licking the bowl


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating my shorts


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for doing bad Bart Simpson impressions.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the self proclaimed grand pooba of the shark pants assocoation for elderly men


----------



## Goblin

^ Is his second in command


----------



## debbie5

(hahahahahaa!" grand pooba of the shark pants assocoation for elderly men")

^banned for riding shotgun willingly


----------



## debbie5

PS- that gravy pic is messed up....blech!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for messing up the gravy


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not putting enough grave in the gravy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a foot in the gravy


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

^banned for consorting with the shark pants...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for public display of shark pants envy:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a shark pants franchise in her town


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for designing a new line of shark lederhosen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hanging out with card sharks


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hanging card sharks


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having several rows of renewable teeth


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting her last poop in our yard and chew on our tombstones.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for insufficient haunt security


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having no haunt security


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for a meter violation


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for talking to pumpkins


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> ^ Banned for talking to pumpkins


Trouble is, my pumpkins talk back , and they say the most terrible things !










^ Banned for not obeying the Pumpkin King !


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not knowing the Pumpkin King takes orders from me


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for pumpkin delusions.
Everyone know mere goblins must serve their master : )


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing it's the Great Pumpkin that rules all!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making a pie out of the Great Pumpkin


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm pie

^ banned for not bringing whipped cream for the pumpkin pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Cheez Whiz on the pumpkin pie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting cheez whiz on a cupcake


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for unlawful possession of cheese whiz


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking cheese whiz is actually cheese!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for using Cheese Whiz to make nachos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting o-rings green, putting them on the Cheez Whiz nachos, and claiming they're actually jalapenos


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for serving them at her Halloween party


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing depends from the drug store


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for posting the pics on the internet


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned roasting pigs on the internet


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for inventing the game bobbing for pirana


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for releasing the plot to my movie script!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing my idea for a movie script


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for thinking a letter to Penthouse is a movie script


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing letters out of the penthouses mail box


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting "Return to Sender" labels on letters to Santa Claus


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not letting Olive join any reindeer games

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0227173/


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making reindeer stew out of Comet!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snorting Comet cleanser..


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting antlers on and calling herself Vixen


----------



## Evil Andrew

Heheheh Vixen : )

^ banned for calling himself Rudolph


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking the Donner party was pulling Santa's sleigh....


----------



## debbie5

(and...am I weird cuz I get annoyed that people think the reindeer's name is "Donner"? It's "Donder".)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for excessive reindeer knowledge

Here is a good article on Donner and Blitzen (thunder and lightning in German) vs Donder and Blixem (Dutch).

http://www.snopes.com/holidays/christmas/donner.asp


----------



## debbie5

^BANNED FOR BEING AN UBER NERD....(whcih , of course, NONE of us here ARE...)


----------



## debbie5

( I think "Donder" became "Donner" because people are BOOBS and already know the name "Donner" from the nationalized publication of the Donner party's tragedy, so they just think the correct reindeer name is Donner).


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for inviting the Donner party to dinner


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for writing a musical, based on _Ordeal By Hunger_

This is the best account of what happened, based on diaries and journals of the people who were there


----------



## debbie5

Andrew, Andrew, Andrew....

Banned for not knowing Spamalot was based on the Donner party's foray into spiced human meat preservation.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for really eating people during a production of Cannibal! The Musical.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for knowing this is actually a real musical


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that banned cannibals are called "uncannibals"...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling Canned bull


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting a bull loose in a china shop.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving us a Mandarin translator so we can converse with the Chinese bull


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not serving Agent Orange #5s
Ingredients
1/2 oz. Absolut Mandarin Vodka 
1/2 oz. Grand Marnier 
1/2 oz. Orange Juice 
1/2 oz. Triple Sec


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing I did my senior essay on Agent Orange.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for calling yourself Agent Pink.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for constantly whistling the tune to "Secret Agent Man"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing "Yes, we have no bananas" in the produce department.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for stealing all the bananas !


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the Monkey Man of India.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the Organ Grinder of India


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for grinding Indian organs with out a licensed Indian organ meat grinder and out of season.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing his socks on his ears


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for playing with Zurgh's ear socks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing mismatched socks


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mismatching socks for a living


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having underaged socks


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing her shoes on her hands


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a grass skirt...made of "special" grass.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for blazin' up on Goblin's wardrobe....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to get Colorado to seced from the Union.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to make an Iron Man armor out of wire and tin cans


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making the crew call him old iron pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting too much starch in the iron pants


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for putting Spooky in shark pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL

^banned for not knowing he picked those himself:jol:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for selling on ebay all the rows of teeth Sharky1 loses each day


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for black-market teeth distributing (without a permit or baseball bat)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sitting on his false teeth & biting himself on the ars


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for wearing Zurgh's false teeth.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting the yellow brick road green


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for goldbricking in Oz without Princess Ozmas permission


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stomping on those folks who were merrily skipping in the street


----------



## debbie5

^banned for something I can't remember...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having a bad memory


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having acid reflux.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for acid flashbacks ß■╗'╘ñù¿ÝÄ♪\ÑΘ╣¬½*♥☺


----------



## debbie5

^banned for getting his nipple caught in his keyboard..again.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for attempted Zurgh stuffing with waterfowl with out permission on an alternate Monday (and out of season) and without the use of bacon or a notarized permission slip.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being too Zurghy.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for being absolutely correct on a surprise opposite day.:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for manning a canning factory


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for thinking I could without his help, direction, & advice!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking he could


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for bedeviling the deviled eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting something remotely normal


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for thinking the word 'normal' is allowed within 50' or 3 paragraphs of me


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having unsightly, protruding nasal hairs


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for having cosmetic surgery to look less like a supermodel on purpose


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for performing plexiotomies on unsuspecting dimwits


----------



## debbie5

^banned for performing liposuction with a juice pack straw and his mouth


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for throwing rocks at planes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stealing Spooky1's shark pants, in a hopeless attempt to thereby steal Spooky1's pants mojo.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for making bacon bikinis, a fashion statement.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a tap dancing pallbearer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a chicken plucker


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for starting food fights the day after Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for opening a lemur ranch in Manhatten


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for making lemur-skin hats


----------



## debbie5

^banned for gleaning reams of leaping leper lemur laptops from lame leprechauns.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for excessive alliteration


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a tip on his tongue


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ bwanned fwor being a wascally wabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to kill the wabbit


----------



## debbie5

^banned for mocking my spear & magic helmet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for accessorizing her bacon bikini with a spear & magic helmet


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying out a turkey call and kept answering himself


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for calling 976-Turkies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a fuzzy fez


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking fly fishing was fishing for flies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing my 1st boyfriend was/is a fishing guide & taught me to fly fish


----------



## wheussmann

^ was banned for cutting loose the six pack string off the boat making me row to shore without a beer


----------



## debbie5

(swimming away to fetch Whe the beer so she doesn't have to row) 

^banned for having only one oar in the water


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for not sharing the beer she fetched.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drinking her own urine instead of the beer, while we are stranded in the lifeboat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hanging string cheese on her Christmas tree


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drying homemade pasta on the tree


----------



## wheussmann

^banned for coveting a limp noodle and keeping it from the dryer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not taking me bonefishing in Belize in the wet season


----------



## wheussmann

^banned for not remembering the last time we went and you got us Banned from bonefishing


----------



## debbie5

^banned for feeding me out of aluminum pots, hastening my mental decline


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for thinking something already done can be hastened : )


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for prancing around in tights in the bad part of town claiming to be Robin of da hood


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for building the worst man bath ever.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for sharing the bath


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for posting too much to get 2000 posts congrats


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being on the couch, massaging the wife's feet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for attempting a post-modern take on pre-Colombian art with her hairstyle


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling nude photos of the Tinman from the Wizard of Oz


----------



## wheussmann

^banned banned for unlawful acts envolving a dish sponge and floor wax


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having unsightly ingrown hairs


----------



## wheussmann

^banned for looking up my nose


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being brought in by Dog The Bounty Hunter (aka The Dumbest Person On Television)


----------



## wheussmann

^for telling them I was hiding behind the trix cereal box


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Banned for not shutting down his haunt for an over dramatic parent.
(were you banned for that already)


----------



## wheussmann

^banned for making me relive the memory of having to talk to her!!
(I don't know if i have been)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not thinking of the idea to take the pic of the crazy lady, and make a dummy of her on a spit for next year....(heheheheh).


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too careing about the creepster


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not informing us of Creepsters cell block number.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for baking Creepster a cake with a file in it


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for decorating himself for Christmas


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for talking like colonel Klink off Hogans hero's


----------



## debbie5

(LMAO at these comments!)

^banned for sending vibrating massagers thru the mail to the county jail


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to fly by wearing a home made chicken suit.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for braiding armpit hairs into a sweater and mailing it to F.E., trying to suck up....


----------



## Evil Andrew

(I've heard of mohair, but not Gohair, ha!)

^ banned for conceiving of such a foul garment


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hanging up pantyhose by the chimney for Santa to fill


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tar & feathering the interior of the chimney.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for bricking it up


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for mounting Santa's reindeer above bricked up fireplace.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for suggesting inappropriate relations with Santa's reindeer.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for selling the pics to _The Enquirer_


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving the reindeer and selling the pics again as progeria afflicted reindeer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as Smurfette and trying to pass
herself off as a blue elf


----------



## debbie5

^banned for blue discrimination


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being a backstage groupie at the Blue Man Group concert


----------



## debbie5

^banned for watching my pipe whacking with The Blue Man Group


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for whacking your pipes at a concert


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing the Holy Hand grenade


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using raspberry Kool AIde to dye all the squirrels in the neighborhood bright blue.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not thinking that's a good idea


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for drinking the squirrel-dipped Kool-aid


----------



## debbie5

MORE KOOL AID, REVEREND JIM!

Evil Andrew is banned for admitting how old he is.


----------



## Joiseygal

^ banned for confusing his age with his underwear size!


----------



## debbie5

Hahhahahahaaaa!

^banned for not making more yummy stews in your best wintertime friend: the crockpot.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting lost in her closet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not coming out of the closet.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for locking herself in the closet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for keeping chickens in the closet, contrary to city health code rules.


----------



## Joiseygal

^banned for calling the health department on him.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling the mental health department on me...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for thinking they have to be called - it's a standing court order : )


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for volunteering for a full body cavity search.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Oooooooohhhhhh ouch ! Ain't had one of those since my last visit with the TSA

^ banned for hanging out with Nurse Ratchet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a rachet that was found in a body cavity. The Wrecked Wretched Crotch Rachet.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing her birthday suit to work


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for posting Debbie's birthday suit pictures on Youtube


----------



## debbie5

(I not only have a birthday suit, I have a spare pair of trousers as well.)

^banned for nibbling on the gingerbread house.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for gobbling it up


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not flossing the gingerbread men out of his teeth.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for biting all the heads off them


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for dunking them in bourbon, instead of milk : )


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for picking his nose.....because nobody else wanted it!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using snot instead of epoxy...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating all the epoxy


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing pants made of banana peels, and walking up to women in Lowe's and asking "Arent' I APPEALING!?" very loudly.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up like a pumpkin and searching for a man named Peter Peter.


----------



## debbie5

(mumbling underbreath about keeping it appropriate and how I will NOT give in to temptation to say something very naughty)

^banned for coaxing my "filter" to come down, which will earn me coal in my stocking!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for planning to sell all the coal she gets for Christmas


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for invoking the Festivus "Airing of Grievances"


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for airing his underwear


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a thong


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking that a thong is a ban able offense


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pro-thong stance.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for flinging poo at the monkey exibit at the zoo


----------



## debbie5

^banned for typos.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sounding more bitchy in print then you are in real life.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Santa's sleigh and going for a joyride


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for turning Santa's sleigh into a low rider with hydraulics that make it bounce up and down


----------



## debbie5

^banned for singing "Lo...ride--uh"...out of Santa's sleigh while passing a doob to Rudoplh.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for Rockin' Around The Christmas Tree in the "new old-fashioned way" .


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Evil Andrew.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to be Evil Andrew


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having only one name.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for having a number


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for peeing on the forum lawn


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not picking up EA a pack of Depends while shopping at walMart & annoying the ghetto shoppers.


----------



## scareme

^banned for skipping the cookie dough and going straight for the raw eggs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for going straight for the egg nog : )


----------



## debbie5

^banned for telling scareme to drink a Ferengi!! THEY TASTE TERRIBLE, even WITH egg!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for insulting the Ghost of Christmas Present


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for claiming to be the ghost of Halloween future


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being old & crotchetty.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being trouble with a capital T


----------



## debbie5

^ banned for being a PITA, and I don't mean the carb.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a mullet fetish


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a penguin fetish.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for composing a song about shark pants


----------



## debbie5

^ banned for having shark pants envy.....


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for burning a pair of shark pants in protest


----------



## debbie5

^banned for burning his Manzierre in protest.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for implying I have moob's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing he is coming into The Moob Decade. No leg hair, lots of ear hair, moobs....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for decorating her tree with body parts


----------



## debbie5

^banned for imitating Frank Perdue & saying "Parts is parts."


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for creating Moobzilla


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing like one of Santa's reindeer


----------



## scareme

^banned for dressing like a cross dressing reindeer.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for re gifting moldy fruitcake


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being fruity


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for getting just a little too close to MM


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having liver spots on the liver sausages


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for talking to M&Ms


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating Deb's friends


----------



## debbie5

^banned for breathing


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for holding the pillow of Mike's face.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for critiquing Debbie's unique style of pillow talk.


----------



## debbie5

(LOL) ^banned for calling a CSI team and pointing out the broken blood vessels as well as teeth marks on the inside of mike's mouth from pillow pressure I applied.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving DNA evidence at the scene of the crime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mixing RNA into the DNA evidence


----------



## debbie5

^banned for smearing PB & J onto Santa's sleigh


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for throwing rocks at Department store Santas


----------



## scareme

^banned for being AWOL, ASAP, and not minding your P&Q's.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting it backwards and being LOWA. PASA, and not minding her Q&Ps


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for canning toe jam


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for baking toe jam pies for Christmas


----------



## debbie5

^banned for greasing the roof


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting a bear trap inside the chimney


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for setting a beer trap for Evil Andrew : )


----------



## scareme

^banned for coming to a battle of the brains unarmed.


----------



## Goblin

^Thinks Rice Krispies are talking about her behind her back


----------



## debbie5

^thinks Depends are a bikini


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ doesn't know who is buried in Grant's Tomb


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for raiding Grant's tomb


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned modeling their home like Grant's tomb


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing Elvis-style Foster Grants


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a Goofy costume to work


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing nothing to work.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for working for nothing


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having chicken breasts


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for using an ambiguous accusation. (breasts like a chicken or actual chicken breasts)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not serving mashed potatoes with her chicken breasts


----------



## scareme

^ banned for thinking I can cook.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having ham hocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hawking a loogie in public


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being The Ghost Of Christmas Yet To Come


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for knowing what evil lurks in the hearts of men ....


----------



## debbie5

^banned for leaving his socks in an unwashable ball when he takes them off. (that's a very cool graphic)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not leaving the maid to take care of that......


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not putting stinky socks & poopoo undies in correct laundry hamper....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for gluing the hamper closed.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for having a dedicated shark apparel hamper


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sharkpants envy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for skateboarding in the No Skateboarding Zone


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making euphemisms ?


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking Roxy was calling someone Euphemia.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking Euphemia is a country in Africa


----------



## debbie5

^banned for puttng the MAL in malaria.


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for putting the FUN in funeral.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for spilling my margarita


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for making a party foul


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for partying without being a rock star


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for being a rock star wannabe


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for secretly urning to be a rodeo clown


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for wanting to ride the bronco


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wanting to save a horse and ride a cowboy LOL


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for not liking spurs


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for installing spurs on her zombie high heels


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for using zombie stompers as weapons


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for inhaling cheeze wizz


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for mistaking great stuff for cheese wiz


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having lady ga ga meat dress envy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerblading in his closet


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing jacks in the middle of the freeway


----------



## debbie5

^banned for still having chicken breasts


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for being like uncreative or somethin...


----------



## scareme

^banned for getting too wild on New Year's Eve.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for doing a keg stand


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ banned for sending The Creepster into another dimension


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a resident of the Twilight Zone


----------



## debbie5

^banned for breathing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a Rod Serling mask


----------



## scareme

^banned for last years fashions.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the fashions from 1711 are coming back in style.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hogging the wireless bandwidth


----------



## debbie5

^banned for missing a WCTU meeting


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for having good taste


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to ground me


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for liking it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being making her boys cry


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for going to ground.


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for playing in the dirt


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for making him wash his hands


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for supplying the hose


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing that wasnt a hose


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for playing with snakes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for gluing snakes into her hair.


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for charming snakes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for finding snakes charming


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not finding Prince charming.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not finding the prince charming either


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for being Prince Valium


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being so yummy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for skateboarding in the sanctuary


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not asking me if I wanted a Poptart too.


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for having to eat something non-poptart like.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for having the Virgin Mary appear in her toaster, and then' being hungry, eating the poptart anyway : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling fake Mary Pop Tarts on eBay


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing it was Mary Poppins on those Pop Tarts.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for liking any kind of tart


----------



## Goblin

* Banned for liking ang kind of fart


----------



## debbie5

^banned for gaseous emanations


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be the planet Venus


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for drinking flavored coffee.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for excessive sharkpants wearing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing I'm wearing my dragon pants, not the shark pants tonight.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for licking the table grapes


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for licking the table and drapes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having the carpet not match the drapes...or the ottoman for that matter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Carol Burnett's Scarlett O'Hara curtain dress


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for burning down Atlanta.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for roasting marshmallows while Atlanta burned


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing the kazoo while Atlanta burned.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for playing a burning fiddle


----------



## debbie5

^banned for weaving a hair shirt out of the dog's hair


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for having a matted shirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not rotating your hearse's tires


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to convince people your RAV4 is actually a mini hearse.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking flying fish actually flied


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for keeping a fish in his fly


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the president of the smurf's fan club


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for making Smurf Snuff Films


----------



## scareme

^banned for enticing me to watch that clip, then giving me Smurf nightmares all night long.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being too smurfy


----------



## scareme

^banned, for being to stinky!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for smelling me and leaving a snotty nose print on my shirt


----------



## scareme

^banned for not letting me use his shirt to wipe my nose.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sharing her germs with us


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a frightened immune system


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having irritable gullet syndrome


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being irritable about that Harley thing


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling Mrs. morbid and suggesting she lure mike into the basement with this "man room" idea...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for raising monkeys to be babysitters


----------



## debbie5

^banned for chasing the Stinky Cheese Man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing underwear at Spooky1 in 1983


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting a lock on my underwear drawer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for breaking the key off in the lock


----------



## autumnghost

^Banned for picking the lock to riffle through Spooky's delicate underthings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiring Goblin to do the dirty work


----------



## debbie5

^banned for singing The Thong Song to Spooky1...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making slingshots out of thongs


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for hitting me in the eye with a thong shooter


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing the banana hammock as an eye patch, and then saying "aarrrggghhh"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling it a "hammock" when we all know it's a love net...


----------



## scareme

^banned for living so far away I can't give her a hug.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking the exact same thought I was just thinking! ((hugs)) We could open our own business: The Insomnia Cafe....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking with faulty wiring


----------



## scareme

^banned for thinking a woman's wiring could be faulty.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for even listening to a man's opinion.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for insulting half the world population.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a man.


----------



## scareme

^banned, for making me feel like a natural woman.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because I just felt like it tonight


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for changing the subject


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not changing his undies


----------



## Evil Andrew

(I ain't going anywhere near G's undergarments, though undoubtedly they should be changed by February at the latest : )

^ banned for inventing (and venting) Shark Undies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the Christmas cookies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not making Christmas cookies


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mugging girl scouts for their cookies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not buying any Girl Scout cookies, and going to the market and buying the Keebler Samoas instead.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having multiple avatar personalities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for paying for Girl Scout cookies with Monopoly money


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for dressing like a girl scout to pedal keebler cookies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for taking Goblin with him


----------



## debbie5

EA..that is SO WRONG.

^banned for using a Water Pik on all his cavities.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ouch !

^ banned for being blinded by the light


----------



## debbie5

^revved up like a douche, ya know the Grover in the night...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## debbie5

^double banned


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up like Carmen Miranda to take the kids to school


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking the banana from my headress and wearing it...again.


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for wearing a cocanut shell bra with said headress


----------



## debbie5

^banned for coating the dog with Vaseline


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving the dog a bath, with your tongue!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for grossing me out:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving the dog and using the Vaselined fur as a draft protector under the front door.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking that was a good idea


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting booties on the dog


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for putting diapers on the dog instead on walking her.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a lunchmeat diaper


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a fetish for lunch meat


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for buying Vienna sausages in a can, even though they look like little Vaseline-coated pig d______


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being coy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mistaking Andrew for Coy


----------



## debbie5

Van McCoy?


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for excessive use of videos


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being able to do The Hustle! (the chick who is in the blue dress with the sequined cap on the Soul Train clip was just in a show I watched..she ended up becoming a crack head for 30 years and wasted her dancing career....)


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for using all of her brain cells for trivia


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not joining in on the pursuit of trivia.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing how much poo a blue whale excretes in one day


----------



## scareme

^banned for hanging her laundry out on the line today, and wondering why it won't dry.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that I like my undies stiff and cold!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting that imagery into my head. Damn now my butt feels cold. :googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for soliciting butt warming online....rubadubdub!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for missing out on an incredible home-based business opportunity - online butt warming ! We're looking for 25 enthusiastic people in your area that are tired of the same old job , and want to earn some real money in the exciting field of online butt warming ! Do you want a career that offers the satisfaction of helping people, the ability to earn a good living, and a work environment that is positive and exciting? After as little as seven months at the Denver School of Online Butt Warming, that career can be yours.

With flexible hours and good pay, online butt warming is a career in which you not only take care of others – you also take care of yourself! You can virtually warm butts for people staying at a resort spa, cruise ship, medical office, sports clinic, destination spa, or a day spa close to home. You can even start your own private practice!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for friction, thereby creating buttock hair loss....


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to donate her butt hair to locks of love


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not getting any buttock in a LONG LONG time... (jealous!) LOL...


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for excessive use of the work buttock and the fact that she laughs while she type's it


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sitting on his buttocks, while the wife sleeps contentedly & ALONE


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not knowing I'm laying on the couch whilst the wifey sleeps


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for slipping your wifey a Mickey.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for claiming there is a dude named Mickey in bed with my wife


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that's why she's so happy


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for not knowing my philosophy ......when she's happy I get to work on props


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not baking cookies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing the flower


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pushing up daisies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for mowing down my daisies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using woman's mustache bleach


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making the kefir go sour


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> ^banned for mowing down my daisies


(is that a euphemism ?)

^ banned for brewing fermented milk drinks


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a moldy cottage cheese salesmen


----------



## debbie5

^banned for mocking my probiotic and Birkenstockian desires


----------



## Evil Andrew

( dang !)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for danging


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sniping Evil Andrew


----------



## debbie5

Okay, I will sing him a lullabye:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for exceeding her video limit for 2011


----------



## scareme

^banned, for getting all the ladies in the nursing home excited.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned getting all the old men in the nursing home excited.
Oops, there goes another one!


----------



## scareme

^banned for going four wheeling on a tricycle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for secretly plotting to turn everyone else's avatars into Disney characters


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a fling with the Geico gecko (or so says Debbie).


----------



## debbie5

(WATCH the commercial & tell me it does't look like Roxy! Okay..so the woman in the video is a blonde & Roxy's not, but go with it for a moment..)

you are banned for just being you,Spooky1... LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning Spooky1


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a sharkpants accomplice


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for calling Roxy a blonde


----------



## debbie5

I corrected it...(cries).


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned


----------



## Spooky1

^ don't cry darlin, but now your banned for being a drama queen.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not holding still while I noogie you


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dancing like Oogie Boogie


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not playing guitar






I loved 1978.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for posting lame vid's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not admitting you cry at "Three Times a Lady".


----------



## scareme

^banned for reminding me I just can't boogie oogie oggie no more.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sticking FOREVER stamps on forehead, hoping for immortality.


----------



## scareme

^banned for getting me started on watching disco clips on You tube. Burn Baby Burn!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being old enough to remember discos. (I snuck in when I was 13.)


----------



## scareme

^banned for sneaking in disco clubs underage. Looking for some hot stuff baby tonight.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having many body parts now 4 inches lower than where they used to be in 1978.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being Sheena the punk Rocker.


----------



## scareme

Was that in a foreign language? Cause I didn't understand any of it.

^banned for confusing me.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for passing that life milestone where you no longer understand the lyrics : )


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing that if the music's too loud, yo're too old.

(Thanks, Spooky1! Love that! I speak fluent dead Ramones.)


----------



## scareme

^ banned for wearing her daughter's clothes.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing the shoeboxes instead of the shoes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pushing really hard on his eyeballs to make pretty pretty rainbow lights


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being debbie5


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being Debbie5


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for duplicate banning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting after Goblin so I couldn't ban Goblin


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being that chick in the Geico commercial, yet denying it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing food from the rabbits


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing marbles with rabbit poo


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for losing her marbles in a poker game


----------



## debbie5

^banned for marking the cards


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pictures of Morbid Mike on all the Joker cards


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for eating all the poker chips


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for not playing with a full deck.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for swabbing the deck with a Q-Tip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the poop deck as a bathroom


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having the correct type of poop, per Dr. Oz.
http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/poop-primer


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for knowing what the correct type of poop is


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using poop as a sculpting material, and calling it "Nature's Model Magic".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for refusing to pose as a model in the Poop Sculpting Class


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for drying her poop sculpture of Debbie in the oven.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the prairie biscuits, fresh outta the oven


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving road apples to party guests


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for serving road apples to road hogs


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Mr. Magoo ("Outta my way, road hog!")


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being myopic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not playing this game more often


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using an Ouija board to talk to dead squirrels


----------



## debbie5

^banned for touching the squirrel's nuts.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going nuts over squirrels


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for not using the ouija for talking to dead Ramones.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to use a Ouija board for directions instead of a GPS.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using the ouija board as a tray to bring Roxy breakfast in bed


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking the Ouijaa were a native tribe in Florida


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for forgetting their meds again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing all the meds into placebos


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for ruining the placebo study


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for playing peak-a-boo with zombies.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing peak-a-boo on Mount Everest. "PEAK! I SEE YOU! (stepping over body of dead Japanese climber...)."


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for assuming a Japanese climber would die on the slopes.


----------



## debbie5

(there actually are many bodies of people from many nations littered on the slopes...when people die, they usually cannot be taken off the mountain if too hi up)

^banned for not making it clear if he is the spider who is climbing or if he likes to climb upon spiders, or if he just resembles a spider whilst he climbs?


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, True that many have died. I did know that but I don't think you could prove it was a japanese climber 

And the spiderclimber tag has been my handle for online forums, games etc. for about 10 years. I was a climbing instructor for Boy Scouts at a Summer camp. I was rediculously good at climbing the wall at the camp. We had a portable wall that was 25 feet tall, the kind you see at a fair. I could scale it in 4.5 seconds. I got the nickname of spiderman but that is just too cheesy so i used part of it and added climber, hence Spiderclimber. Anyway, I digress. 

^Banned for not understanding my name.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to hide your other six eyes.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting fire to the couch to keep warm


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for not warning Spooky about matches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Spooky1 the matches


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for watching Spooky light the fire and cheering him on


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for handing out the pom poms.


----------



## Haunted Spider

But I like pom poms. 

^banned for hating cheer leaders.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not eating the couch raw, like sushi.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling pickled pillows, as a low fat snack.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not informing the family their loved one has a serious issue with foam ingestion.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for using a Bucky passenger to take advantage of the carpool lane.


----------



## Haunted Spider

haha, he actually took a cross country trip with me from Ohio to Colorado and back. 
Got a lot of strange looks but it was fun

^Banned for picking on the kiosk people


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding around with Kiosk people in the back of his pickup


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for taking over the entire fun and games board with last posts


----------



## Hauntiholik

^banned for not sharing the games


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing Belfry with Morbid Mike


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned from stealing the bats from Mike's Belfry


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not helping Mike guard the Belfry


----------



## debbie5

^banned for vomiting in the belfry & turning it into a barfry


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for lacing my coffee with ipecac causing the previous stated event.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hanging out with barflies.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not zipping his fly. BUUZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for looking at Spooky1's fly


----------



## debbie5

^banned for anagram being: "Ha! Beauty! Undo!"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a tasty avatar. (dang, now I want a snack cake)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hording all Debbie's snack cakes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that with a Little Debbie Snack Cake in hand, you get the milk for free.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for offering free milk to get Little Debbie snack cakes


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not goblin up all of the snack cakes. haha, pun ha.. ah sorry


----------



## debbie5

(snicker)

^banned for not knowing all the varieties of Little Debbie Snack cakes...my fav is the elusive Cherry Cordial


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not liking Oatmeal Cream pies the best, the giant ones that is


----------



## debbie5

(CONFESSION: I actually HATE Little Debbies...I only like the cherry ones. The chocolate coating is too waxy..LOL. ).

^Banned for preferring to get his fiber in a delicious way, rather than like a cow chewing its cud.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for using an avatar picture of something they hate and confusing the poor thread posters.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for having only a Bucky as a friend for road trips


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a football as the base for a melting head cake


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for playing football with a melting head cake


----------



## debbie5

^banned for liking the head best


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not liking the head best


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned because I have the power to do so


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for flaunting your banning power.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for misleading Haunted Bayou about that banning power thing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because it's fun banning people!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for having too much fun banning people


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not having enough fun banning people


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling ice water to eskimo's


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for knocking down the igloo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling polar bears there was a free, all-you-can-eat buffet in the igloo


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not befriending the polar bears yourself


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being too friendly with polar bears.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going in polar bars


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for suggesting sticking your tongue to the bar. brrr.....


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not making fun of the word "haunuted"


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for picking on the biggest post ho with spelling errors :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for believing there was a spelling error


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for using a smiley face with teeth


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not letting the bucky drive


----------



## scareme

^banned for hula dancing in a grass skirt and coconuts outside in winter.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for forgetting her coconuts.


----------



## scareme

^banned for stealing my coconuts and wearing them for Roxy.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the sawed off tops of skulls, instead of coconut shells


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tap dancing to work


----------



## scareme

^banned for putting devil horns on snow angels.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting halos on snow devils


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for being the shape to make snow devils


----------



## debbie5

^banned for damming the Falls


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for not takng a shower 'til 3:30 pm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning yourself - leave that to others


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing the therapeutic cleansing in self-banning..LOL.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the games section is group therapy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inviting all your groupies to dinner


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not having dinner ready yet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for guarding the darkness


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hiding her meds in the darkness


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the Prozac like jujubes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating Jujubes like they were Prozac.


----------



## debbie5

(MMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...yum. Prozac is for lightweights, though...LOL.)

^banned for still having a rogue Christmas decoration somewhere in the living space


----------



## scareme

^banned for painting her Christmas decorations red and calling them Valentine decorations.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting Valentines orange and calling them Halloween decorations


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for skipping over too many holidays


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being held back in kindergarten cuz he couldn't skip


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a drafty house.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for stealing the home insulation for props


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not working at Lowe's thereby getting us all discounts as "family"


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for trying to pawn off all forum members as family.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the forum is a family, though somewhat dysfunctional.


----------



## scareme

^banned for calling me big mama.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for accusing Spooky1 falsely


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for for making a pet of the Abominal Snowman


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ Banned for trying to play a prank on the abominal Snowman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a horde of Yetis at the local mall


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for capturing the Yetis for release in local shops


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for running a Yeti sweatshop that makes over sized Nike shoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for patronizing the Yeti Shoe Shop


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for saying I have big feet.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for deflecting the conversation away from the endangered Yeti


----------



## debbie5

^banned for changing the subject, yeti again....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for using bad puns (is there any other kind?)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing a book entitled "Bad puns are fun"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being punny


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling himself Bugs Punny


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using puny puns


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using phony puns


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having hot crossed puns


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for saying a pun to a nun in the sun for fun while on the run!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having come undone


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for stealing last within 2 minutes of me taking it.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for waking me up


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for subscribing to a thread that is posted on at all hours of the day causing an instant notification to your inbox waking you up.


----------



## debbie5

^ banned for no good reason...just cuz I said so.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving a big bowl of "bleh" for breakfast


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for eating all the spaghetti.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for stealing the last chip


----------



## debbie5

^banned for prying out Spooky1's fillings


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for putting Spooky's fillings in a Bucky to make it more realistic


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for using a real bucky. Poor uncle Fred


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for keeping a Bucky in your car so you could drive in the carpool lane.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> ^ banned for keeping a Bucky in your car so you could drive in the carpool lane.


You already said this somewhere...but I can't find it.

^Henceforth, you are banned for early onset dementia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not remembering it was Haunted Bayou who said that on page 515


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for training monkeys to make movies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling Steven Speilberg a trained monkey
(thanks, Roxy)


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for offering bananas to forum members to train them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wishing Goblin would post more:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wishing I would post 33,164 more.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for performing some sort of math calculation


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being a quantum mechanic


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking a ballpeen hammer is a universal multi-tool


----------



## scareme

^banned, for using his purse like a ballpeen hammer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using a ballpeen hammer to cure her headache


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not listening to the chinese proverb "Do not remove a fly from a friends forehead with a hatchet"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not dragging that dead Japanese climber off of Everest


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving your corpsing projects littering mountain tops.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for being obsessed with Everest


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking "Everest" refers to a cemetery


----------



## scareme

^banned for throwing surprise parties at Arlington.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for switching tombstones around to confuse the mourners and entertain the ghosts


----------



## scareme

^banned for not knowing it's all about the ghosts.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to get ghosts the right to vote (they already vote in Chicago)


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not voting and thinking the ghosts would do it for you


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bringing up voting


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for getting political


----------



## debbie5

^banned for discussing tiny Polish people (Pole little-ical)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for really stretching a pun


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having her dog pull her to work on a saucer sled


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for reporting Roxy to PETA


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing crampons when you climb spiders


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for catching spiders for him to climb


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned herding spiders into the girls lockerroom


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for herding goats in his living room


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ Banned for letting the goats eat all my house plants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving your houseplants within reach of hungry goats, ya silly


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for trying to be my interior decorator


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for decorating his posterior.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hanging tiny Boston ferns on the interior of his posterior...


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for knowing where he keeps the Boston ferns


----------



## debbie5

^banned for running in the Boston Nightmareathon.


----------



## scareme

^banned for cruising Irish bars looking for men.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not living next door


----------



## scareme

^banned for having that jerk for a neighbor.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for still having the quail in bed with her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for losing your avatar


----------



## scareme

Hey, hubby says as long as it's below freezing out they can stay.

^for eating the quail eggs I wanted to hatch.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for luring married men to her abandoned crypt.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for professional streaking


----------



## scareme

^banned for still being an amateur at streaking. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for being an authority on the subject


----------



## Goblin

^ Subjected to being banned by the authorities


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for using binoculars to check out the professional streakers


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for helping the streakers elude the authorities


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for streaking at funerals


----------



## Haunted Spider

someone has to liven up the party. I mean it is a celebration of life you know, not supposted to be a mourning of death. Just saying. 

^goes to said funeral with hidden cameras to catch the expressions on the faces of the attending.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not banning the person above you.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for secretly joining Spiderclimber's photography attempts


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for developing the pictures for them


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for purchasing their photos


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting them in a photo album


----------



## debbie5

^banned for removing the black boxes off of the naughty bits in the funeral streaking photos


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for torturing the poor snail for an avatar picture


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for skinning his neighbor for his skeleton


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for not breaking 100 posts yet?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not reaching half-a-ho status yet.


----------



## SuperCreep31

^banned for never changing his avatar


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for posting their picture as an avatar


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for being stuck in Limbo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for doing the Limbo in the graveyard


----------



## debbie5

^banned for admiring my geoduck


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not offering fried geoduck to your house guests


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving house guests crabs instead


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for scratching her private parts in public


----------



## badger

^Banned for not recognizing me as Emperor of Ice Cream (with sprinkles)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pinching my Klondike bar 'til it squirted


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ banned for force feeding ice cream to lactose intolerant children


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sniffing the horrific gas emanating from the lactose intolerant.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for misspelling gooey duck, haha, or misspelling it the way it sounds at least


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having geoduck (panopea abrupta) envy


----------



## badger

^banned for actually knowing what a geoduck is...


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not watching Dirty Jobs when they were collecting Goeduck


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to steal Mike Rowe's job


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wishing she had a dirty job, so she could flirt with Mike Rowe.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for ruining my take over of Mike Rowe's Job. I don't think I would want it but it is sure fun to watch.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sending a Valentine to Mike Rowe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for disguising himself as Mike Rowe so he could steal the Valentine


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not sending Goblin a valentine so he had to steal mine.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking he's gonna get lucky tonight just cuz it's Valentine's Day.


----------



## Haunted Spider

(did early evening count?)

^Banned for prodding for information on my wife


----------



## debbie5

^banned...just BANNED


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for requesting a probing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for probing for requests


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for banning so much.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being with the band


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a polka band groupie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching co-workers to polka


----------



## scareme

^banned for spreading steak sauce on Spooky1's leg, and calling the dog.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for heating can goods in the microwave......while still in the cans


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for microwaving an egg until it explodes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him that idea


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for trying the idea in your neighbors microwave


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for microwaving your neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the microwave popcorn


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not taking the popcorn out of the plastic packaging.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the new nacho flavored microwave popcorn and LIKING it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for planning a coup of the Girl Scouts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding Girl Scout cookies made of real Girl Scouts


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> ^ banned for planning a coup of the Girl Scouts.


LOL...Hell is also afraid that I wil take over....


----------



## debbie5

^^ banned for not realizing that Girl Scout cookies are made of pure fat.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for excluding skinny girl scouts from her cookie ingredient list


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for burning the cookies


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting fire to the kitchen while baking cookies


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned because it is Friday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving erratically in the grocery store parking lot


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for letting spooky take a friday off.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to deny me my well earned time off!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a Vegemite eater.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for feeding the birds.......to her cat!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for keeping a cat, in his hat.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for eating the last cupcake


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the last centipede.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating centipede cupcakes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing I can't stand cats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking cats are cool


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting to watch a chick flick, instead of Total Recall.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for watching "When Animals Attack!"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starring in "Math Class Zombies"


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for sleeping right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for disturbing Goblin's beauty sleep


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for thinking there was a beauty involved.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up as a dwarf and looking for girls wandering in the woods


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a poisoned apple peddler


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sleeping in a glass coffin


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sleeping in a giant tin can


----------



## scareme

^banned for watching soaps on TV.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sewing socks that smell


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for attacking people to smell their feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling toenail sculptures on Etsy


----------



## GrimmEverafter

^ Banned for unintentionally dissing a girl who actually sells toenail sculptures that was on Oddities


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the word "dissing" in an attempt to gain street cred on H.F. 

(Note to others: do NOT show grimm our gang sign!!)


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for buying the etsy toenail sculpture to give as a secret santa gift. :xbones:


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for using nail polish as fake blood


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using real blood as nail polish.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for putting nail polish in the refrigerator. My wife does that and I find it weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting cryptic symbols on the refrigerator with chilled nail polish


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not keeping it light, keeping it bright, keeping it gay!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for post a video of herself singing! :googly:


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for the overuse of smiley faces   

Apparently I was mistaken as I put in 7 faces and it told me I made an error and can only include 5. Does this mean you are unbanned?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned fr not knowing that you are limited to 5 pics or smilies to a post.:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not spell checking his posts


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for letting him post.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being called "Fr. Spiderclimber".


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for cloning herself for her avatar


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for cloning allegations.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cloning an allegation


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not watching all the haunt videos


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating all the cheese doodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cloning Spiderclimber's post about cloning allegations


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for cloning posts without a license


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for requesting this snowy weather


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a scalp zit


----------



## Spooky1

^ Banned for coming up with that one


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)
^banned for worrying he might get a scalp zit on an uncovered part of his scalp


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for pointing out my head is balding.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having natty hats


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for insulting my hats.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banning for wearing a Hoss Cartwright hat


----------



## debbie5

^banned for naming his left foot "Hoss".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for barfing Tang and steak


----------



## debbie5

LOL...

^banned for not wearing natty hats


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing nutty hats


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for sleeping in late


----------



## debbie5

^banned for looking for bail money, and instead finding a cellar that needs bailing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving bailout money to the local marina


----------



## debbie5

^banned & going a-jailing for wrapping the railing in bailing twine


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for catching Rhymaphobia


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for taking of the fun and games page at 2 am


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a reluctant bathroom tiler


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the bathroom before it was finished


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for using the bathroom display at Lowes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(L:OL)

^banned for telling the store manager about that little incident


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned telling the store manager Debbie did it.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the lookout while she used the store display


----------



## debbie5

(OMG! We are all 12 years old...I'm discussing barfing , and you guys are talking about pooping in a display toilet!! )

^banned for just hitting puberty


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ Banned for passing puberty but choosing not to grow up.


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for passing gas and making everyone throw up!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for saying Mass and wondering why no one showed up.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for passing gas in mass and wondering why everyone left!


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for being obsessed with bodily noises


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for continuing the bodily noises conversation.... Dang so did I.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for blaming the dog for those bodily noises


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not claiming that fart


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for breeding farts


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not liking icecream


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sharing his ice cream cone with his pets.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sharing ice cream with his lactose intolerant dog, and then blaming the dog for farting


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for offering obedience training for hot dogs


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for signing up your package of hot dogs for said training.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for buying a package of 10 hotdogs, but only having 8 hot dog buns.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for binging soy hot dogs to a Make & Take.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for "soyling" the carpet


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for liking "soyling" red over green. too old of a movie pun?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to convince people that Soylent Green is actually made from Martians.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the last piece of Soylent Green


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating Lorne Greene's lost nipple.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to use Lorne Greene as a prop


----------



## Haunted Spider

wow did this take a turn for the weird. 

^Banned for not liking at least one persons post


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being taken aback by normal weirdness (LOL)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not reading this thread that shows you what the IMG code is and where to find it in Photobucket:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22863


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for bad calls at a Gargoyles' March madness basketball tournie.


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for changing the subject lol


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for subjecting bans for subject changes.


----------



## debbie5

^I caN'T POST ANYMORE.Roxy banned me.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting while banned.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning posters while they're banning posters


----------



## badger

^Banned for not going to Transworld...


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not inviting me to transworld and paying for my airfare.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for for going to Translyvania by mistake


----------



## runtz

^ Banned for spelling (Transylvania)


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for spell check


----------



## runtz

^ Banned for Parley, pirate


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking parley is a spice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for liking the Spice Girls


----------



## Haunted Spider

^banned for spicing up the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting a mild forum


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating Wild World of Forums for Tv


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Banned for watching Real Housewives of HauntForum


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for watching Weird Housewives of HauntForum


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for wanting a forum housewife.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wanted for banning forum housewives


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for changing the "banned" game into a "wanted for" game


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting wanted posters with Goblin's picture in the post office


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for collecting wanted posters


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for his tacky black light poster collection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having the largest collection of velvet Elvis paintings in Texas


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having herself painted into the dogs playing poker painting


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for eating the paint because it smelled good.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running with scissors


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting my hair to weaken me.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for suggesting he is really Sampson


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for believing suggestions


----------



## scareme

Banned for believing in Fairy Godmothers.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for believing in Scary Godfathers


----------



## scareme

^banned for staying up all night to beat me in the Who'll post last game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting a good night's sleep


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for banning poor scareme who was up all night with her asthma


----------



## Haunted Spider

Banned for picking on the biggest post ho


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking the Beatles were a bunch of singing bugs


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not playing the records backwards to hear Paul is Dead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting Paul in the foot so he couldn't wear shoes on the album cover


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a bad shot and not hitting what you're "shotting" at.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for shooting his mouth off too much


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to use Spooky1 for target practice


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for standing on scareme and making her lung worse


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for scaring chipmunks in the park


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for parking in the chipmunks house


----------



## Haunted Spider

Banned for not wishing last good morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not liking to dance


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for dancing like Elaine Benes while listening to Dancing Queen


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for trying to square dance to rap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tripping the light fantastic


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tripping light fanatics


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not posting next


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for knowing the future.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting into line


----------



## debbie5

^banned for butting the line


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for butting heads


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating head cheese


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for offering toe jam with the head cheese


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for selling toe jam to debbie5


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for donating toe jam used for resale to unsuspecting haunt forum members


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting fires in barrels


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing monkeys into Mikes barrel


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rolling out the barrel


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned in all 50 states including puerto Rico


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blowing up the Blue Streak roller coaster at Cedar Point


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not getting a good night sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being part of the reason ("cough", "hack")


----------



## Haunted Spider

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for blowing up the Blue Streak roller coaster at Cedar Point


I wouldn't do that. Although it isn't as fun as it once was since they put in different seat pads and lap bars so you can no longer fly off your seat and almost fall out.

^Banned for not inviting me to go to Cedar point on graduation Sunday (the best day to go. literally a ghost town of people.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mooning the ticket taker at Cedar Point


----------



## debbie5

^banned for paying for a ticket and not hocking the fence like a normal 60 year old


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not buying a season pass to avoid the ticket takers


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for not going at all


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joy riding in one of the bumper cars down the midway


----------



## debbie5

^banned for welding the carosel horses to the floor and making the children cry


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for trying to sell girl scout cookies while on the rollercoaster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for discriminating against the letter P


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Mother nature didn't do a good enough job making spiders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not helping with the papier mache yet:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being the silent partner


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a silent farter


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for sharing too much info


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blaming gas issues on the dogs


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving the dog a pound of deli turkey and then inviting guests over


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for holding the guests hostage with your dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doggedly following guests with a tray of canapes


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for using the words "doggedly" and "canapes" in the same sentence


----------



## debbie5

^banned for following the guests with a tray of dog corpses.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tripping him


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for laughing and pointing at Spider when he's face down on the floor


----------



## debbie5

^banned for schmearing Spider with vegemite and putting a large carrot between his cheeks.


----------



## Haunted Spider

wow, this took a turn for the worse.

^Banned for i don't even know how to respond.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being at a loss for words


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for not protecting Spider


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being overprotective.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being underutilized


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having cold feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving Roxy a hot foot


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for forgetting to have the fire extinquisher recharged


----------



## debbie5

^banned for huffing Febreze


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ^banned for huffing Febreze


Huffing?


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for not banning and putting in an overkill of smiley faces


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for not liking lots of smiley faces


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for not swabbing the poopies deck


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting Vaseline on the dog's nose for a patent leather look.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing white shoes after Labor Day


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for having plantar fascilitis


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving me your inserts for my shoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not wearing stiletto heels


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing them himself


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..)

^banned for leering at Spooky1, in his sharkpants & spike heels. (Is "sharkpants" one word, or two? I think it should be raised to one word status...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for consorting with Klingons


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not admiring my successful kohlinar.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for admiring it herself


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hogging all the gagh.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sharing her Romulan ale


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for being a trekkie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for losing her starship in a poker game


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a Hobbit name spelled backwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the Precious


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing The Precious is The Chocolate Bunny.(yum!)


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for biting off the chocolate bunny's ears.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for gnawing off the royal icing eyes, first.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for dismembering a chocolate bunny


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for crossbreeding chocolate bunnies with marshmallow peeps


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for planting easter basket grass in the front yard


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to mow it


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for squeezing the easter bunny for jellybeans


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting real bunny poop in Easter baskets


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for shaving the easter bunny


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to catch the Easter bunny with a box trap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for biting the ears off the chocolate bunnies and claiming it was so they would look like zombies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for shooting chocolate bunnies in the head


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hunting chocolate bunnies with Elmer Fudd


----------



## runtz

^Banned for consorting with Loony Tunes


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for trying to keep up with the roadrunner.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for working for Acme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving the road runner acne


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving me this bug and then getting better, while I'm still sick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not walking it off


----------



## Death's Door

banned for giving all the kisses and cuddles to Spooky1 when she was sick!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for ...ummm....I dunno.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not knowing why she was banning the person above her


----------



## runtz

^ Banned for using styrofoam cups


----------



## debbie5

^banned for cuticle chewing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing what turnip greens are


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for mentioning turnip greens... now I want some LOL


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating weeds that grow by the side of the road.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(PirateLady thinks they are 'greens')

^banned for not knowing some weeds are edible


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for sending Debbie a new picture for her avatar


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing it is actullay my old/fav avatar pic that got coralled off in the core when my puter got sick.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking anyone cares.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not letting someone else ban you first


----------



## debbie5

^double banned


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for not knowing who forgot their meds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not liking pigs feet in axle grease


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating chitlins.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for changing her middle name to chitlin


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for bringing Monday back again.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for driving with his feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving wet towels on the floor


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for stealing my credit card info and charging stuff up forcing me to close my account today..... I only wish it was that easy to find the creep.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making this credit card I'm using stop working.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not buying more prop building materials before the card stopped working


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for making me laugh out loud.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking his wife is gonna buy all ths nonsense about "unauthorized charges"....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for avatar cleavage


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating the Winged Monkey messenger service


----------



## debbie5

^banned for feeding the monkeys Taco Bell and then sending them off to deliver....


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for forcing your avatar to use a corded phone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting someone else take your user title


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

^banned for using a chunk of silken tofu instead of a cushion under her violin


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dislocating her shoulder trying to play a cello like a violin


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for posting the incident to youtube at Debbie5's expense


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for subscribing to Goblin's video


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for waiting until 2008 to join HauntForum


----------



## debbie5

^what she said


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using canned snow to make a snowman


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for trying to save snowballs in the freezer to use during summer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not rejoicing while bringing in the sheaves


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not James Joyce-ing while reading "Ulysses".

(I dunno what that really means....)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being as obscure as Ulysses


----------



## debbie5

^banned for probably actually reading that brick of a book.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for auctioning off the Girl Scouts Headquarters for some craft money.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for performing exorcisms on the homeless.


----------



## Jester7902

The person above my post was banned for improper extracation of pumpkin innards.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the 7902th Jester instead of the first


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making a macreme plant holder out of chest and back hairs.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for listing said plant holder on your etsy account


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for buying said plant holder and displaying it on front porch.

(and may I say - ewwww!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for secretly wishing you had a chest & back hair macrame plant holder on your front porch


----------



## Spooky1

^banned for shaving my chest while i slept.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for waxing "I LUV U ROXY" onto your back


----------



## debbie5

^banned for changing avatar.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to sell ice water to Eskimo's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having boy cooties


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having girl cooties


----------



## debbie5

^banned for ripping the chain offa the plug-thingie in the toilet, so now it won't flush.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for putting up unwanted reflectors.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no visible image when standing near the reflectors


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for replacing them with trick reflectors


----------



## debbie5

^banned for havaing a wardrobe malfunction at the mall.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling Goblin shoddy clothing


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for trying to sell tickets to the malfunction


----------



## debbie5

^banned for going out in the rain wearing a suit made of Peeps.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for suggesting peep abuse...I would do no such thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being away from the forum so long:googly:


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for not realizing I was here in spirit...Bad pun intended


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a lurking spirit.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tippling the spirits


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sharing the spirits with the spirits.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that sleeping in on Sunday morning counts as a spiritual exercise


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not buying Chuck Norris' Total Body Gym. Even Chuck needs to eat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for think Chuck Norris came with it


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using up all Chuck's horrific Crayola-brown hair dye.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making red dye out of insects


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating all of the food grade shellac out of the lac beetle.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving out chocolate covered insects on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking the cider with fire ants


----------



## debbie5

^banned for schmearing Monistat on the mushrooms headed for the beef stew.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating the beef stew


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pre-chewing my food, like at McDonald's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting in the wrong forum, ya doofy


----------



## Hauntiholik

^ banned for not answering debbie's post in the form of a question.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me look


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being 100% correct...only Oprah is allowed to be correct.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being 100% incorrect


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pinching all the Reese's cups and making them flat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Pinching Reece and making him black and blue


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for unlawful use of a unicorn in a magical pony zone while using an unregistered clown suit on the wrong alternate Tuesday while also selling non-permitted popcorn flavored socks to the under-aged elderly... For SHAME on you!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned cause I say so. Nuff said!


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for saying Nuff and making the E, O, U, G, and H feel left out and un-appreciated.


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

^banned for vowel & consonant advocacy


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for not realizing there's a "U" in Nuff.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for teaching self defense to the helpless women in horror movies, so now they kick the monsters butt (making the movies much shorter)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wanting to be a monster in a horror movie


----------



## Haunted Spider

autumnghost said:


> ^ banned for not realizing there's a "U" in Nuff.


Dang, I fail at life, or at least making a quirky response.

^Banned for making mache out of library books.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because the Easter Bunny said to!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for substituting bunny poops for black jellybeans in the candy dish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him that idea


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being The Postmistress General


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for biting all the heads off the marshmallow peeps


----------



## Marrow

Banned for mentioning the marshmallow-peep-massacre and thus inspiring countless copycat murders.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for illicit use and abuse of waterfowl out of season.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning a kiwi


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for hijacking beer trucks


----------



## Marrow

^Banned for turning a blind eye to RACISM and SUBTLE MOCKERY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being too sensitive:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not sharing the beer from the truck you hijacked!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for operation of a MechaGodzilla without a proper licence.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not knowing the difference between an MechaGodzilla and the Dragonzord!


----------



## Marrow

^Banned for trying to incorporate totally nerdy sci-fi geek stuff into an utterly sophisticated forum for classy halloween appreciators.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for.....What did they say?


----------



## Lymans Terms

^Banned for not paying attention.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not understanding why you're banning someone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being biased against contractions


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

^ Banned for breaking the rule about making 33,642 posts.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making up banning rules


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the cake & throwing out the frosting


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making marble cake with real marbles


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for only having over 13000 posts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a horde of mutant dolls to wreak havoc upon the neighbors


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for creating an army of recycled spiders.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating the dog's food


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting your dirty dishes directly back in the cabinets so your sink would be clear


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting the dog lick the dinner plates and then calling them clean.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating dinner off of them


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling the wind "Mariah".


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not going to bed at a decent hour, and being up at an ungodly hour as well. GET SOME REST!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not waiting your turn


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not cleaning up the blue dogs' blue poop


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for training your kids as ninjas and then sending them to attack the psycho scout mom


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to spend $21.99 on her $20 prop.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for spending $49.50


----------



## debbie5

^banned for trying to buy limbs with a credit card at the Cash & Carry Body Parts Warehouse.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for trying to buy 11 limbs in the 10 or less line


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going out on a limb and breaking it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for sawing half way through the limb when eddy wasn't looking!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cutting down the whole tree


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for deforestation of dessert islands for fun & profit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking two desserts


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not telling me until now where my desert went


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking molds of his belly button and using them as eye patches.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for growing mold into exotic sculptures & charging way too much for them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding the truffles


----------



## debbie5

^banned for butchering my truffle pig to serve at Sunday brunch!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for sand smuggling and out of season kid hosing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for losing a battle of witts with a potato


----------



## scareme

^Banned for seasoning baked potatos with sand and telling people it was salt.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for marketing sand as a salt substitute because it looks the same.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using too much alliteration


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Banned for using big words.


----------



## scareme

^banned for stealing my Captain Crunch.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hoarding crunch berries


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Scareme the raspberry


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for happy shark pants dancing while out of his shark pants uniform. Also, the larch.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ self ban for lack of speed


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning himself


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for secretly being a Contra-Recoder


----------



## Guest

^banned for being funny


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a split personality.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for banning the banned.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being with the banned Starland Vocal Band, Suntanned, Rubber-band, Oh-Yes- I-Can, Alakazaam Band.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for collecting old shoes


----------



## scareme

^banned for being an old shoe.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for living in a shoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not learning how to do a soft shoe


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for shooing away interesting interlopers.


----------



## scareme

^banned for interloping.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cantaloping


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)
^banned for periscoping


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breaking the microscope


----------



## scareme

^banned for not voting for the pope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mistaking me for a cardinal


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hoarding birdseed


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for seeding bird hoards and disguising himself as Big Bird to do so.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dying his hair green


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for vigorously digging up ancient statues and gregariously cleaning them; therefore preforming statutory rape.:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned ...just banned.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to fly with homemade wings


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for badly bungled biscuit batter burglary from Brother Betty's Blue Belgium Bakery.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for turning loose a lot of B's on the forum


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for excessive pokemon mastery in a clearly marked digimon zone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inciting little green army men to riot


----------



## scareme

^for making fun of army men because they are little. Sure they aren't as big as Air Force men. But we can't all be the best. Some people have to fill in in the Navy. (lol Spooky1)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for turning her neighborhood into one gigantic haunt


----------



## scareme

^banned for not living next door to me and helping me haunt the neighborhood.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not moving closer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being the Nightime Mayor of Halloweentown, the place where we all live and it's Halloween 24-7. But...we have to have it situated next to Curbiestown....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stockpiling decomposing animal carcasses


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stealing all the propane tanks


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to create a Girl Scout merit badge for vivisection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the toilet seat up


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having bathroom #2 remodeled yet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for not showing us her sexy new bikini and all the drool-shots... you tease!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for taking said pics with cameras built to look like flies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not using Photoshop on me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not embracing her inner beauty


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting your foot on the scale when Debbie weighed herself.


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for telling tales on Roxy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for gluing a tail onto IMU.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tailing Pirate Lady


----------



## debbie5

^banned for keelhauling her keister


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a Keister Keelhauler


----------



## Dixie

^ Banned for having 14 million more posts than I do.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not keeping up with me.


----------



## Dixie

^Banned for not remembering I have trouble sleeping too, yanno!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sleeping yanno.....whatever that is!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for not speaking the Queens English, yaol' lobsta!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rewiring traffic lights


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trafficking in black market black lights


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting blacklight bulbs in all the lamps in the house


----------



## Dixie

^ banned for never letting me be Last.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for forgetting you have to take last and hold it


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bruising the last.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for living in the past


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting in line!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for the odd occasional random banning.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for figuring out how to use an arrow


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for not using turn signals like these ↓←↨→↑ while on the information super highway‼


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned because he was the next in line


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for causing an 'Incident' in line & on line, involving poorly translated Hungarian phrases & a waitress, out of season...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up like Zsa Zsa Gabor and calling himself Zsa Zsa Goober


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for staying up all night trying to catch me in posts.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being catchy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hogging the covers


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sharing our polyamorous secret


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not inviting me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wishful thinking:jol:


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^banned for not renaming Spooky1 "Randy"....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing Spooky1 with Randyaz


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for confusing Spooky 1 and Randyaz


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no imagination


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning imaginary friends


----------



## debbie5

^banned for growing dandelions


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking you get dandelions by planting lions.


----------



## Zurgh

↑▲↑ banned for attempting a face-plant of his face in a lions mouth... and not expecting the obvious (no, not getting eaten! But that is Lioneese for a wedding proposal/acceptance!) Hope your wife understands!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking I'd cast Roxy aside for a hot lioness.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for fishing out of an aquarium


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting leeches in the aquarium


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a screen window in the bottom of a kayak


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting a screen door in a submarine


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using old jokes


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for repackaging old jokes as new & selling them to unsuspecting school children, while wearing shark pants without a proper licence.


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for being jealous of spooky1's shark pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving scrambled box turtle eggs for breakfast


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for stealing and devouring my turtle egg breakfast platter.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dying turtle eggs for Easter


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for being a night owl


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating Gobby's owl pellet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sticking used gum under the chair seat


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stealing mulch from Applebee's lawn


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for serving alcohol to minors at Applebee's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using rubbing alcohol on feverish miners


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for drinking the alcohol before the miners got it


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a miner, 49'er and eating a clementine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing "Oh Susanna" loudly while shopping for potatoes to make biceps out of


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting sand in all the bathing suits at Kohl's.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for kayaking in a two person kayak with a Bucky and complaining he wasn't doing his share.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting a torpedo at Debbie's kayak


----------



## debbie5

^banned for squirting Gorilla Glue on my shorts just before I sat down in the kayak.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for referencing old folk tunes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing Debbie's post with mine


----------



## debbie5

(to the tune of "Oh, Susannah!")
Oh Ms. Roxy, don't squirt glue on my shorts!
Cuz my ars will stick to the kayak shell and we'll all feel like dorks!

^self-banning for bad tune


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for assault & battery on iambic pentameter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending to know what "iambic pentameter" means


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spelling it correctly


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having an expired poetic license.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being expired.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for drinking expired milk


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

^banned for being okay bayou, but not bame


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making any sense


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not wearing Ban.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^banned for banning on the banwagon.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using the word ban three times in a ban


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for being the ban nazi...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not taking off your Band-Aid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving aid to poor bands


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bantering


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned because bantering breaks bliss


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for blabbering b-words blissfully by banning


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for using Ban roll on


----------



## debbie5

^banned for repeating banning jokes and making me bananas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for baring big bunions


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bountiful banishing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not kayaking in 90+ degree weather. Wimp. .


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving a wet kayak in the living room


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Banned for swimming upstream to spawn


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the word "spawn"...this is a family site.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hired a ventriliquist dummy as a chauffer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for super gluing his eyes shut & applying for disability insurance.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for "moving like Bernie" in front of teenagers...thinking it would be cool


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Bernie was a zombie.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thining so too and shooting him in the head


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Banned for growing mutant pumpkins


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not obeying your evil mutant pumpkin overlords.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for declaring yourself King of the Mutant Squash Plants


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for replacing the toilet with a bidet and not telling spooky or the mutant squash plants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for washing socks in the super double secret bidet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for revealing secrets


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the urinal disc as a breath mint


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for buying glasses for potatoes cause they have eyes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tracing potato's roots on Ancestry.com.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rooting around in Goblin's past looking for dirt


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking I would do something **seedy**


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for planting the seeds of discontent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking now is the winter of our discontent


----------



## debbie5

^banned for summer hibernation


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for discussing puking on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing it up so the rest of us go looking for the puke post she made


----------



## debbie5

^banned for puke hunting


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for "puke" and "poo poo" posts


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for puking and poo pooing while posting


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shunning people with excretion issues


----------



## Spooky1

^ band for not using an air freshener on the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming a lit match works just as well as an air freshener after poo pooing


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for not letting the next person to use the potty know you did a poopy without putting on the exhaust fan.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using the word poopy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stepping in deer poopies and tracking it into the house


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing they were Dear poopies and he is just blaming it on the deer...


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for hinting that Spooky1 poops in the yard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him ideas


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing why the lawn has yellow spots


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for yellow snow


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being jealous that I can write my name in the snow, but it takes a lot of running, and dotting that "i" is a b*tch.


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for being a lil too bat-sh*tcrazy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for self-banning - give the rest of us a chance


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not starting the papier mache on your $20 prop yet.  (since I haven't started yet either, does that mean I'm banning myself too?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding all the newspaper so I can't start the papier mache


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sharing your hoard.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to control the flour market to control all papier mache.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the contents of his Ped-Egg instead of flour....


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned on a whim


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned by a slim jim.


----------



## debbie5

^banned by kprimm


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned by her toaster oven


----------



## debbie5

^banned for turtle-dovin'...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for diving for turtles


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for turtle surfing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for short-sheeting IMU's bed


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking off her Band Aids to itch her mosquito bites.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking a band aid is help you give a musical group


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for forming a rubberband band


----------



## debbie5

^banned for roasting the last funky chicken


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for raising funky chicklets


----------



## PirateLady

^ banned for wearing funky chicken feather boa.


----------



## Spooky1

^banned for not being a Post Ho yet (but you're close)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not putting bigger towel bars and a second mirror in your bathroom:jol:


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for using Spooky 1 bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having too much free time.


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for playing on computer instead of working


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for following in Spooky1's footsteps:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not advocating for your own faboo Girl Bathroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing I do have my own bathroom (it's just being remodeled)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for banning me when I have to use the bathroom


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using the banning bathroom when you've been banned by the banners


----------



## PirateLady

^banned just because


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending the dogs outside and loudly singing "Who let the dogs out? WOOF, WOOF!" at 3 AM.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not flossing in the bead boarded bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for stealing the medicine cabinet that had all the floss in it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for beadboarding the whole house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking that would be stylish


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing only beads and still, Spooky1 is bored....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to trade beads and trinkets for food


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a stack of donuts.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stacking doughnuts


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving off eyebrows and running around in a dishtowel yelling "ME PRECIOUS! GIVES ME ME PRECIOUS!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that visual in my head


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting toilet too close to the wall and not allowing for arm bending....


----------



## Rahnefan

^banned for bending her arm on the toilet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to flush Debbie5 down the toilet


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for overflowing the toilet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for brushing teeth with the grout brush


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for showering without closing the shower curtain. Now clean up all this water!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sailing boats in the the bathroom


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snorting the Comet cleanser


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for cutting the good stuff with Comet to begin with


----------



## debbie5

^banned for trimming off actual old men's beards cuz there is not enough Old Man's Beard lichen hanging from the trees...


----------



## debbie5

^I'd just like to send out a special ban to DaveLowe (one word) for his amusing page. (Shhhh....icheckitdaily).


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning twice in a row. Now you lose one ban


----------



## debbie5

Says who!?? ^I double dog ban you.


----------



## Goblin

^ I triple dog ban you


----------



## debbie5

^ I shave the dog, spray paint it pink and tie it to your car and also ban you.


----------



## Goblin

^ I ban you and your little dog Toto too!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dog abuse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for howling at the moon with the dogs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for howling at the moon with hot dogs


----------



## debbie5

^banned for cooking a hot dog with a Zippo


----------



## scareme

^ for daily vomiting.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for mocking my combined illness & weight loss plan.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being sick of losing weight


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting pop rocks in the sacramental wine at church.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for failing to genuflect when the pop rocks fizz up


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tossing Mentos into my soda.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving hamsters and applying confiscated fur to eyebrows to look more like "The Don".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for styling her hair like Don King's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for refusing to do your hair like the Bride of Frankenstein.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making Roxy wear a a sheet tunic and toilet paper wrapped around her arms...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting too much starch in the sheets


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking no sheet from nobody


----------



## RoxyBlue

^LOL, and banned for making me laugh at a bad pun


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being farther along on your $20 prop than me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a slacker:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being party to prop envy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for enlarging her garden for her husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tossing weeds into Debbie's garden


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for removing the flowers from the weed garden.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drying "medicinal weeds"....


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for borrowing and not returning my hookah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for picking up hookahs:googly:


----------



## debbie5

(grrooaann)

^banned for admiring the pansies


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I know - I'm hanging my head in shame:jol

^banned for eating the daisies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a pain in the petunia


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for planting her "petunia" in a chair


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for pulling out the chair


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having electric chairs at the dinner table.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting salt water on the electric chairs for that added zing


----------



## debbie5

^banned for salting the taffy pulling contest at St. Peter's.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing all the taffy


----------



## debbie5

^banned for leaving dentures stuck in the taffy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking I have dentures.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not going to see any fireworks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for heating fireworks in the microwave oven


----------



## debbie5

^banned for doing the ghetto fireworks by just quickly chewing Wint-O-Green Lifesavers...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sharing your glaucoma "medicine"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking his eyes were the window of his soul 
and used windex to clean them


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..ow)

^banned for shaving I HEART HAUNT FORUM into his back hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing the baby out with the bathwater


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drinking Spooky1's bathwater


----------



## Goblin

^ banned for bottling Spooky1's bathwater and trying to sell it as spring water


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for designing a bathwater filter that uses old toupees as the filter media.....


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drinking water infected with hairpiece.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for shooting off fireworks in her living room


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating Taco Bell and lighting his "fireworks" 3 hours later.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking anything from Taco Bell is edible.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not eating a Bomb Pop on Independence day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for holding up the ice cream truck and demanding the driver hand over all the bomb pops


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being a regular stop


----------



## debbie5

^banned for posting that vid..now I want my musician friend Ron to play it 'round the campfire.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for sending tweets to Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sleeping on top of Slim Whitman's grave.


----------



## debbie5

(Oops- he's not dead yet.)


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a lifesize cardboard cutout of Slim Whitman in every
room in the house!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting what game thread this is


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for telling me that leftover steak was safe to eat. How long had it been in the fridge?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for thinking the zombie parts were steak : )


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for staking the zombie parts Spooky1 was thinking about


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for parting your hair with a zombie stake


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sleep walking, and then blaming it on being a zombie.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a sleepwalking zombie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pirating Debbie5's post


----------



## debbie5

^banned not putting enough rosin on her bow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for howling every time I play a high note on the violin


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking a base fiddle is a super-sized fiddle


----------



## debbie5

^banned for debasing himself by playing bass on 3rd base.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making baseless accusations


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not playing second fiddle


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for fiddling around while Rome burned.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Nero-sighted


----------



## RoxyBlue

(ow ow OW!)

^banned for stealing the title of Defender of Crappy Puns from Bone to Pick:jol:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bowing her violin under pressure


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for promoting Sax and Violins to minors.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for making me double take on the first part of that sentence.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for double taking out of season


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned because it is "duck season, rabbit season, rabbit season, duck season, Fire!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for ducking when you typed the word "Fire!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for firing when I typed the word "duck"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling it duck tape


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for erasing 18 minutes from the Watergate tapes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing there is no erasure...it's just too high pitched for you measly humans to hear.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for howling when she hears high pitched sounds


----------



## debbie5

^banned for going to center point of room and cleaning himself like a cat


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for washing the cat in the shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using up all the hot water in the shower


----------



## debbie5

^banned for par boiling the cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the cherry dip topping and throwing away the ice cream


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!..using mesmermizing hand motions: You stilllllwaaannntt chheerrryy dddiippp ttttttopppppppppp....)

^banned for being grouchy for not thinking of it first!

(As the family was driving to a barbecue picnic tonight , one of my kids yells out from the back of the car, "Hey, Mom! They have cherry dip top at that ice cream place we just passed! A lady was eating one!" SCORE! Now there are THREE places within a 50 mile radius with cherry dip top!! Whoo-hee!!)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for imitating all three Stooges


----------



## debbie5

^banned for watching too much Tom & Jerry


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking the coyote will eventually get the roadrunner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating an ACME salesman


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not remembering that ACME only sells thru the mail


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dropping an anvil on my head.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for whipping out 2 large feathers and flying after falling off of cliff


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hunting wasscally wabbits on wet Wednesdays


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dropping his r's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting up off your r's


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for asserting rhotacism over a clearly non-rhotic goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me look that up


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving away the secret of my eye.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for his use of inside jokes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not reading about Spooky1's eye in Unstructured Thoughts


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving me the Evil Eye


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having her eyes exorcised


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking the potato eyes are watching him...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for shooting at Goblin (and missing )with a potato cannon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using tater tots as ammunition in a potato cannon


----------



## debbie5

^banned for carb loading


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for overloading the circus clown car


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taunting the gorilla and tauting the tightrope


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the ringmaster's top hat


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for shaving the lion's mane


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving I HEART HAUNT FORUM into his back hair..again.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting him borrow your Lady Schick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the refrigerator door open and letting out all the cold air


----------



## debbie5

^banned for painting lil daisies on Spooky1's tootsies...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting tootsies on daisies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for watching too many Shirley Temple movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting alcohol into your Shirley Temple


----------



## debbie5

(I order Shirley Temples all the time in bars...and people will ask me what kinda drink it is..LOL. I have no shame.)

^banned for drinking from Spooky1's shoe.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for suggesting Roxy would do such a fatal thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing potentially lethal shoes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not pronouncing it "chooz".


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for screwing up harmony on "Country Roads" at campfire sing-a-long night tonight


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for double posting


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not posting my bail money:xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting to bed at a decent hour


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for filling the swimming pool with sharks and alligators


----------



## Draik41895

^Banned for charging to watch them fight.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not posting pics of his current creations


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to make me practice my violin


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for breaking her laptop


----------



## debbie5

^banned for getting her back online so she can post more. Enabler!!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing I live to serve our Post Ho Queen.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being too kind....(is there such a thing?)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for fixing turtle races on Gilligan's Island


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being my "lil Buddy".


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not keeping your watches MIB


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not attending to his pedicure needs.


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for biting the carpenter's nails


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pretending to be John Carpenter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Karen Carpenter her jeans made her look fat


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for anorexia jokes.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for being pro bulimia


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not eating a box of choc chip cookies in support of bingeing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating them box and all


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bull snorts


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for snorting bulls


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for bullying.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tap dancing with bulls


----------



## debbie5

^banned for bull shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shirking


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for creating Land Sharks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going door-to-door claiming you have a candygram


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dressing like Lili Von Schtupp at work....("I'm so tiiihhrreedd...")


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being tired of being admired


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing violin and not the fiddle


----------



## Spooky1

^banned for Stampeding cattle through the Vatican.


----------



## scareme

banned for not knowing that was the Ladies Thursday Afternoon Auxiliary, not a herd a cattle.


----------



## debbie5

hahahahahhahaa!


----------



## Draik41895

^Banned for not banning


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using raid as an underarm deoderant


----------



## scareme

banned for not using any underarm protection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking Ban deodorant with cayenne pepper


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using Pam under her pits


----------



## scareme

^banned for using Rogaine under her pits.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for no reason a-tall.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned just to show her I could


----------



## debbie5

^banned for writing I LOVE HALLOWEEN in his front yard's grass with some of my infamous Round-Up


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for writing XMPY DWUVTRS Piffle!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having his brain turn off during his last post.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a large dill pickle instead of a brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for building a brick wall at the end of the Slip'n'Slide


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using canola oil instead of water on the Slip N Slide


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for slipping when she should have been sliding


----------



## debbie5

^banned for slipping me a Mickey Finn


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for getting her pumpkins liquored up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving pumpkin puke on the front walk


----------



## scareme

How is someone suppose to get out that door?


----------



## debbie5

isn't that a fire safety hazard!!??


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for forgetting this is the banning thread and not questions.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the banning police,


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for ending your statement with a comma, leaving the rest of us to believe there was more to come


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving scareme and I an early Alzheimer's test (which I'd probably test positive on..)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for passing the Alzheimer's test with a B plus


----------



## debbie5

^banned for failing the Wisenheimer's test


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a Midol pusher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing pedal pushers


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pushing up the daisies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for eating the daisies.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving Miss Daisey crazy


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a chauffeur costume and trying to pick up ol ladies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hanging out on street corners waiting for Goblin to drive by.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of the tires when Goblin was driving


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having thighs that go "thwappita-thwappita-thwappita" when she walks, and blaming the sound on Gobby's flat tires passing by.

(Sorry! just kidding! LOL)


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Roxy wouldn't recognize a joke. :lolkin:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that if ANYone around here has tire-thighs, it's me.

(I used to power-walk, but I had to stop as the friction of my thighs was starting small brushfires along the roadway)...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a power walking firebug


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being hot


----------



## Goblin

It's a gift....and a curse. 

^ Banned for......I'll get back to you!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for blushing right thru my monitor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for saying "scatological" and "Disney" in the same post


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being little and blue and smurf like


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for spending too much time on Facebook.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a laptop mounted to the front of his kayak, like Rox has on her exercise bicycle.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for planning to take over the world with an army of potatoes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for gouging out the potato's eyes, so they can't spy on him anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for covering ears of corn so they can't eavesdrop on your conversations


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hitting the grout in the shower with a hammer, trying to break the "mold"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to book a flight to Oz


----------



## debbie5

^banned for liking Sharon more than Ozzie


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for laughing when people say lettuce turnip and pea


----------



## debbie5

(LOL! I had never heard that one before).


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for spending the day at the beach and not washing dishes...and double banned for not caring.


----------



## Draik41895

^ banned for double banning, thats just mean


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a goody two shoes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having only one shoe & hopping


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting tacks in Goblin's other shoe


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting taps on all my shoes.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing taps in a minor key to make it sad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tapping your fingers incessantly on the table


----------



## debbie5

^banned for graphing my finger tapping speed on a Speed Table


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tracking sand into the house


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sending out tracking hounds to find me


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for releasing the hounds


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for not carrying a doggy poop bag.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving a flaming doggy poop bag on the front porch


----------



## Death's Door

^Banned for supplying the matches


----------



## debbie5

^banned for forgetting to put one on my Drunkie neighbor's porch as well


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for paper macheing her kids


----------



## debbie5

^banned for rope maching the neighbors


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating the papier mache paste in hopes of pooping a Picasso


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not wearing underware...THE SECRET IS OUT


----------



## RoxyBlue

...banned for making me want to go bleach my eyes now:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for peeking at peepers with her peepers...CREEPER PEEPER PEEKER!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stealing all of Mike's underwear. Please give it back!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not offering a cash reward for said undies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making skid marks in the undies


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for bidding on my skidded skivvies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not putting a lid on the skidded skivvies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for putting a lid on it


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for only being able to type with a cardboard box robot costume on


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stomping on cardboard box robots with his new boots.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having boots only made for walkin', not stompin'.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a hot & steamy affair with a mosquito.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a long proboscis like he does.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using fancy words


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing fishnet stockings with his Doc Martens


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing violin.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for fiddling with a violin


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for not E-mailing Santa his wish list


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being naughty, not nice


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for trying to change me


----------



## debbie5

^banned.


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned by the power of grey scull


----------



## debbie5

^banned by the Wondertwins.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned by Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaace Ghooooooooooost


----------



## debbie5

^banned by David Banner.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Series/TheIncredibleHulk


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned by Goblin


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having lack of banning abilities


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned by Robot Chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned by the Temperance League


----------



## morbidmike

^banned by all women


----------



## debbie5

ain't that the truth..


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for not banning Mike.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for going into a banning frenzy


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for chewing his own toe nails


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for coming up with that thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sending some of that cooler northern weather to your haunter friends down south of the border


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not enjoying the ambiance of hot, humid DC area summer weather.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tip toeing through the tulips


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for spanking Spooky1 with his euckaelie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having an autographed photo of Tiny Tim on his bedside table


----------



## debbie5

^banned for knowing who Tiny Tim's wife was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it was Miss Vicky!

^banned for committing Smurf asphyxiation


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spelling assfixieyshun correctly.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for spelling it incorrectly


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for grammar correcting


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Kelsey Grammer's #1 Fan.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for turning into a man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving himself bad hamburger


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for spelling those big words right LOL


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting out all the big words from her dictionary


----------



## debbie5

^banned for running with the scissors


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for running with a chain saw


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having dreams where his teeth fall out


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for going on a cupcake binge (and not sharing).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to undermine your goal to obtain a high level of fitness by eating cupcakes:googly:


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for attempting to steal Canadian climate.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for promoting global warming, just so Canada can thaw out.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking he is a weather man and and getting the forecast wrong.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for listening to their forcasts


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for possum shooting


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating road kill


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting in line.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for leaving the O out of Opossum.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being O-so sassy


----------



## Night Watchman

^ banned for using the word sassy.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for pointing it out


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for scolding a fellow member


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for playing tiddlywinks


----------



## debbie5

^banned for saying "tiddly" which sounds naughty.


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for thinking naughty


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using cigar smoke instead of fog on her haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting to turn the AC back to "cool" and the fan back to "Auto" before leaving the house this morning


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for not training the puppy dog to turn on the AC when all else fails


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for being the third person in on a domestic dispute.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to hijack a kid on a bicycle


----------



## debbie5

^banned for trying to bite his own bellybutton


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for even thinking about that position for a human body LOL


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to clone forum members


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting toenail clippings in the white rice


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for fixing her kids toejam sammy's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using dryer lint to cover his bald spot


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for declaring war on the Kiebler elves


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pre licking all the envelopes at the store


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drawing a mustache on all the coma victims in the hospital


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing off key


----------



## stagehand1975

^banned for playing out of tune


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for not wanting to work and banging the drum all day


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a knitted scarf as a bikini top


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking MOM jeans are suppa duppa cool!!!


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for wearing a Speedo at the beach.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a hollow gourd at the beach


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for spying at the nude beach


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being prudish about being GOURD-geous.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pitching gourds at her neighbor


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for stealing his neighbours guords.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for looking for me in his garden


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for dating a garden gnome.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stealing my date for the garden gnome festival


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting clothes on Jennifer X


----------



## debbie5

^banned for buying X-ray glasses from back cover of comic book found at Gobby's house


----------



## scareme

^banned for posing in the ad for the X-ray glasses.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding a burro to work


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for not pinning the tail on the donkey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spiking the party punch with Nyquil


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking New Jersey is in Canada


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for hiring munchkins as basketball player


----------



## debbie5

^banned for super gluing the cat's eyes shut


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being a better bike mechanic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting the soup started before I got home last night


----------



## debbie5

^banned for outing herself as Disciplinarian SpankMistress Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting fire to Mister Rodgers Neighbor.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a third nipple and trying to pass it off as an odd mole


----------



## Death's Door

^banned for trying to pierce Goblin's third nipple.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for thinking of that.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to hitchhike in front of a cemetery dressed a a zombie.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not picking up a good looking zombie


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a jaundiced eye


----------



## scareme

Banned for making me spell boob.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for spelling boob backwards


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for getting involved.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spelling boob upside down, making it into poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not picking up after yourself


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for mooning gnomes.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for flipping poop over and making it dood.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being weird


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me want to go to Okinawa to see a giant aquarium.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for getting sharks tattooed on his legs so when hes nude you will think "hey man he's got shark pants on"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting that picture in my head (scrubbing brain)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for viewing naughty pictures in her head


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for no good reason at all


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no rhyme or reason


----------



## scareme

^banned for not bringing enough cookies for the whole forum.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for eating cookies behind the barn while the rest of us assume there are no cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the raw cookie dough before we could bake cookies for everyone


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to raise a potato army to take over the world


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having posters of Jimmy "J.J." Walker on his bedroom walls.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for topless hair dying


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dying hair topless


----------



## scareme

^banned for putting the mental picture of Mike, topless, in my mind. I think I need eletric shock.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not being able to disguise her secret desires


----------



## highbury

^ banned for fantasizing


----------



## scareme

^banned for being a fan of downsizing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sharpening the ceiling fan blades


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for having a reverse mohawk


----------



## debbie5

^banned for unsightly ear & nostril hairs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for actually being DB Cooper


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for misuse of a pooper scooper


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not updating the Sewer Dweller thread in a week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting above me


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having everyone on the forum jump up and down to cause the earthquake.


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for blowing to make a hurricane.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for playing pattycake with a cactus


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for making a cactus cake


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a dried booger flake shoot out of your nose while speaking..land on your shirt..we ALL saw it happen...yet everyone pretends they never saw it.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to be one of the new Looney tunes


----------



## highbury

^ banned for being Looney, but way out of tune


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for acting like the animaniacs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling the coyote defective ACME products


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for spiking Spooky's lunch with arsenic and out dated tuna fish


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to sell defective Morbid Mike action figures


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having moobs nicer than mike's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being obsessed with moobs


----------



## bradndez

^banned for being a moob hater


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for creating the moob walk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not changing the subject


----------



## bradndez

^banned for trying to change the subject


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using Mickey Mouse as the subject of an experiment


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not referencing new Planet of the Apes movie.


----------



## highbury

^ banned for mentioning the new Planet of the Apes movie


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for disliking apes.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for monkeying around


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for being a monkey's uncle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing wild orangutans in the mall


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the one who let the dogs out.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for puting his hand on me, YOU DAMNED DIRTY APE!


----------



## highbury

^ banned for wanting to be referred to as "Nova"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a large stick-on facial mole


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for---- just the sake of banning ---I got nothing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for lack of imagination


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for conversing with her toes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing Scrabble


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking it was called Scribble


----------



## bradndez

^ Banned for not using all your tiles


----------



## debbie5

^banned for braiding your armpit hair


----------



## bradndez

^ Banned for showing me how


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for seeking lessons on arm pit hair braiding


----------



## bradndez

^banned for already knowing how


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to study under the master


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for playing with master 's of the universe dolls


----------



## debbie5

^banned for calling them "dolls" and not "action figures"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing "Hello, Dolly" loudly while riding the subway


----------



## debbie5

^banned for ..I dunno. Just banned.


----------



## bradndez

^banned for not coming out of her cave


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting to be a Geico caveman


----------



## bradndez

^ banned for thinking it was so easy a cave man could do it.


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for wearing rubber underware


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing sensible shoes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing Birkenstocks, not shaving her legs and taking up playing the guitar.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for playing the guitar with her feet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having opposable toes..you lil MINKEY!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking she's Super Chicken.


----------



## bradndez

^banned for not using this link... http://www.whydidthechickencrosstheroad.com/sounds/super-chicken/chickencharge.wav


----------



## highbury

^ banned for being too chicken to reference Lancelot Link


----------



## bradndez

^banned for not knowing the difference between a chicken and a bat


----------



## autumnghost

^banned for having fried bat for dinner


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a ghost only one season a year.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making the sun rise and waking me from a great dream I was having this morning


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being able to tell the sun from a moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mooning Debbie5


----------



## debbie5

^banned for letting her man roam


----------



## bradndez

^banned for being a ball and chain


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being an albatross


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting a towel over my shower cam


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^banned for not joining me...(DON'T TELL THE SPOUSES!)


----------



## bradndez

^banned for being a polygamist


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that I would be a polyandrist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wanting more than one husband


----------



## debbie5

^banned for watching too much sax & violins on television


----------



## bradndez

^banned for cueing the yakity sax


----------



## highbury

^ banned for bragging about his Kenny G collection


----------



## morbidmike

^ banned for mentioning that clarinet playing dork


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a large collection of polka albums


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting her right foot in but not shaking it all about


----------



## debbie5

^banned for living at the Love Shack


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding her broom upside down


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shoving Canada mints in the cat's ars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Altoids in all the diet Coke bottles at the store


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not gettin spooky1 the shark skin shoes he wanted


----------



## bradndez

^banned for thinking a woman would buy shoes for anyone else but themselves


----------



## debbie5

^banned for jumping the shark with Fonzie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for reliving her Happy Daze


----------



## bradndez

^banned for saying "Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for relieving himself on a shark


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ banned for for being relieved while next to a shark.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shark poking on FaceBook


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ banned for using facebook.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for facing the wrong way while driving a car


----------



## debbie5

^banned for going on the Tilt A Whirl after eating fried dough, sausage & peppers and a Sno Cone.....BLURK!


----------



## scareme

^yummm fried dough, yummm sausage and peppers, yummm Sno Cone, banned for making me sooo hungry. You know I'm still on prednizone. Damn you debbie! Yummm Little Debbie Snack Cakes.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for comparing someones name to a brand of putrid snack foods.


----------



## scareme

And here I thought I would get banned for coveting food debbie had thought to regurgitate.

^banned for going to easy on me.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for neglecting to set up a neighborhood hotline for snack-food-craving delivery. 

(In my town, if you pay the cabbie an extra $10, he will go to the liquor store & buy you a bottle of booze..I wonder if that works with the convenience store & Suzy Q's??)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for arguing with a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## debbie5

^banned for switching me to rice milk


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting lost in her closet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not coming out of the closet


----------



## scareme

Is there something to eat in the closet?

^banned for not sharing whatever it was with me.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not calling Tito the Taximan & setting up An Arrangement.


----------



## scareme

^banned for making me feel so bad for being the last person on Earth without a cell phone.


----------



## Draik41895

^Banned because the government has a hard time watching you without one


----------



## bradndez

^ banned for being a member of a secret government surveillance organization


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not banning Draik for knowing all too early about His Government.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for talking politics


----------



## debbie5

^banned for saving her toenail clippings to use as teeth on her next mache creation.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for suing the Wizard for malpractice


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for believing in Santa


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for throwing sneezing powder in rudolphs face


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking away my wallet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Roxy is the Artful Dodger.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stowing away on the Titanic


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being nocturnal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for knocking on the neighbor's door at 4AM


----------



## debbie5

Hahhaaha!!

banned for spray painting skunks flat black all over...NINJA SKUNKS!

(we almost hit a skunk 2 days ago! My kids saw it in silhouette in the road & thought it was a drunk squirrel walking...oh noooo!! that has to be A SKUNK!!)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for pressuring a squirrel into alcoholism.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving me a wooden nickel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for buying a bum leg with the wooden nickel


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting my leg off while I slept and giving me a peg leg.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^Banned for pirating spiderman 3 online


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drinking thru a pvc pipe


----------



## bradndez

^banned for smoking through a pvc pipe


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for snorting road salt.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for saying the road kill needed more salt.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating road kill with a salt substitute


----------



## bradndez

^banned for being a road kill snob


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hob-gobblling


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for living in a shoe


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snipping off his eyelashes and gluing them in as supplemental nostril hairs


----------



## bradndez

^banned for not needing to supplement your nose hairs


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for test driving caskets


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sniffing the dog's ear and saying, "OOOOooooo! CHEESY! "


----------



## bradndez

^banned for making me want to eat nachos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using all the toilet paper and not replacing the roll


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being "Totally Gargoylicious"!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for not thinking that's a good thing


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for taking a break from rowing to post that comment


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being obsessed with other people's oars


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for being the 5th Debbie


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a resteraunt in their refrigerator


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for feeding alka seltzer to cats to make them look rabbid


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for eating at McDonald's dressed like Ronald


----------



## highbury

^ banned for asking if he could pay me Tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## bradndez

^banned for hoarding your burgers


----------



## scareme

^for where he was hording the burgers he was hording.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not brushing his fangs after eating hamburgers


----------



## scareme

^banned for peeking in my windows to see if my fangs were clean.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being referred to as a "he"


----------



## scareme

^banned for not knowing I'm referred to a he all the time. Some say it's my manly avatar. I think it's my deep voice and 5 o'clock shadow.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for reminding me of the lighting designer in the "Keep It Gay" song in "The Producers".


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not letting a newbie (me) know that scareme is, in fact, female 

Apologies scareme


----------



## scareme

^banned for not being the first in thinking I'm a man, and probably not the last.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned just for the fun of it


----------



## debbie5

^banned for selling his bellybutton


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for buying it!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for monitoring the sale of forum members body parts.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for watching football on TV all day (except for when you were mowing the lawn)


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not liking football.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not watching VH1's all-day concert.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for writing a novel in cave paintings.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not knowing that all ninjas are made of shadows... not plastic


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a cache of frozen cats in the freezer


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^Banned for eating cat burritos.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not respecting people who love burritos! (cat or otherwise)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing white shoes after Labor Day


----------



## debbie5

banned for wearing black socks with sandals


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for thinking outside the box


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being from Canada


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being related to big foot


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being big foots podiatrist.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for rubbing the bunions


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for always being on the phone!


----------



## debbie5

(LOL! I worked on the phone all day for 10+ years at work, and spend a good portion of my days now on it as well!)

^banned for pretending to be The Telephone Man


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sitting on telephone poles


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a flagpole sitter!!

http://www.badfads.com/pages/events/flagpole-sitting.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking baby sitters actually sit on babies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing duct tape is the best way to keep babies in one place.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for forgetting to tape the teenagers to the walls


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking that tying a teenager down will stop them


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for cutting off the heads of teenagers.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being a teenager with a head


----------



## debbie5

^banned for looking damn good in a garter belt


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting that image in my head.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for looking at dirty pictures in his head


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wrapping his face in layers of Swiss cheese and running around the deli section of the supermarket yelling, "I'M A MUMMY! BITE ME!"


----------



## MrGrimm

^banneed for thinking mummies are made of swiss cheese! That's the moon btw


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for hissing at the moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mooning MrGrimm


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Well I never...

^banned for trying to tan under moon light.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being a hairless werewolf


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a failed werewolf grooming business that was only open during the day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling Nair to unsuspecting werewolves and claiming "it will make your coat shine"


----------



## debbie5

(LOL! You two are nuts!)

^banned for neglecting to pull unsightly ear hairs out of spouse's ears on a regular basis


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for putting cocaine in the soup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing Debbie5's secret ingredient


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not making soup for dinner tonight.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing that after tasting the soup, I am FULL OF ENERGY and MUCH TOO BUSY to finish making the soup!
WHHHEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for bleaching her leg hairs


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for bleaching the bread.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for sticking a feather in his hat and calling it macaroni


----------



## debbie5

^banned for riding horses in Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for changing her name to Ichaboob Crane


----------



## morbidmike

^banned dressing cats like Harry Potter characters


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being too morbid and not enough mike


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for not being named Mike.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not recycling yourself


----------



## debbie5

^banned for always being blue and not taking antidepressants like a normal person


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for depressing antis


----------



## debbie5

^banned for yelling "UNCLE!" in a crowded anthill.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for yodeling... period.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not enjoying my Slim Whitman impersontion


----------



## highbury

^ banned for knowing who Slim Whitman is


----------



## scareme

^banned for being the president of the Slim Whitman fan club in Akron, Ohio.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having a secret crush on Slim Whitman


----------



## highbury

^ ALSO banned for having a secret crush on Slim Whitman


----------



## debbie5

^banned for owning 2 hairs from Slim's mustache


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking a Slim Whitman is what you use to break into a locked car


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for stealing a smart car and not the Lamborghini next to it.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for selling gas guzzling sports cars with questionable ownership documentation.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for questioning my ownership of a sports car.


----------



## scareme

^banned for owning a sportscar and not offering me a ride.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for rapping like Slim Shady


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for kidnapping a flashlight dealer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a flashlight dealer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for reply


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not getting her graveyard fence up, because it was too cold.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not offering me an insulated pair of sharkpants so I could keep warm


----------



## bradndez

^banned for wanting sharkpants


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making sharks wear pants


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a man


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting to ban half the population


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to ban the half she missed


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having wisdom teeth


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for having teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making toast in the bathtub


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tastefully toasting to the taste of toast


----------



## scareme

^banned for not stocking up on orange marshmellow pumpkins.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cutting open all the orange marshmallow pumpkins looking for seeds.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not publishing an announcement in the local paper that I have now found the pumpkins at both Rite Aid and Walgreens


----------



## Goblin

^ Is growing pumpkins in her bathtub


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for replacing their cereal with pumpkin seeds


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting me in a pumpkin and making me call you Peter-Peter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no taste at all


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taunting me with a klondike bar.


----------



## highbury

^ would get banned for a Klondike bar


----------



## scareme

^banned for not carring a second set of keys.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for only playing the white keys


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for tickling the ivories after they asked him to stop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not telling me where I could get one of those tiger striped golden retrievers


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not googling "where I could get one of those tiger striped golden retrievers?"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having an "in" at the dog groomer's.....


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for always being the apprentice and never the hag


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^banned for not realizing his fancy-schmantzy "eelskin" wallet is really hagfish


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for not showering today


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not giving me the chance to ban you back! Oh... wait a sec...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for back banning


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for unrestrained use of an undisclosed item in a forbidden location, and abuse of a fine ham sandwich while in commission of said act.


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for doing this from the bathroom.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting highlights in his pit hairs


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for eating peanut butter and sardine sandwiches


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned due to an incident involving the misuse of the 'hamster cannon' and a 55 gallon drum of onion oil on an odd Tuesday.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling the Emerald City


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for forging the One Ring


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking his nose ring is his Precious


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for quilting a sweater out of belly button lint


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having no belly button.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for altering many local cross walks, telling pedestrians to crawl across the street instead of walking...


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for repeatedly beating a three year-old at tic tac toe


----------



## debbie5

^banned for inaccurate reports on his resume, claiming he was Easy Reader in the 70's


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for resuming inaccurately things that happened in the 70's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing Harry Connick Jr. albums backwards to listen to the satanic sayings in it..


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for sending me those Harry Connick Jr. albums and saying "Listen to them backwards!!!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for riding a bike backwards on the wrong side of the street


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for trying to sneak into the movies, dressed as the prime minister of Antarctica & misuse of a polar bear.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking there are igloos and polar bears in Toronto


----------



## debbie5

^banned for living in QC and thinking we Yanks know what that means


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for thinking QC is the french DQ.

Changed it just for you Debbie5


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for being in a boy band


----------



## debbie5

MrGrimm said:


> ^banned for thinking QC is the french DQ.
> 
> Changed it just for you Debbie5


LOL! I knew what it meant!! Hubby is a Frenchie!

And Zurgh is banned for making sense in a post


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making dollars in a printing press


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for trying to counterfeit pennies

(@debbie5 Hehe, frenchies all over the place  )


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating poutine and thinking it was something naughty


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for pushing this thread to page 666


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Banned for pushing daisies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing pedal pushers


----------



## debbie5

^banned for repeating herself


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^banned for repetition.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned due to government oversight.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned as part of a new government program


----------



## debbie5

^banned for harvesting organs from living humans


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for harvesting organs from churches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing "chopsticks" while impersonating an organist in church


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hanging out laundry on the line when neighbor has told you not to


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for hanging the neighbor on the line after they told you not to hang your clothes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snorting Kool Aid


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for trying to crash through walls like the Kool Aid guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running between the tables at Bob Evans Restaurant shouting "Leggo my Eggo!"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hatching wasp larvae in her ear canal


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting a hornets nest in the neighbors mailbox


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using canned chicken in my nachos and charging me EXTRA for said chicken


----------



## MrGrimm

^ loves Easter more than Halloween


----------



## debbie5

OH..now.... now..THAT"S NOT FUNNY! (stomping off in disgust..)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for leaving the scene of a post.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for illicit use of a squeegee on all-yams night while yodeling the sponge bob theme song in Latin off key.


----------



## debbie5

^Smells of elderberries


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is still looking for the ever elusive dingleberries...


----------



## Spooky1

^ the last 2 posters are banned for forgetting what thread they're posting on.


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL Right on Spooky1... Sorry I had some cross-thread modulation going on there... So...

^ you're banned for not being more sympathetic to our plight of cross-thread modulation syndrome

(plus Debbie5 started it )


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blaming your error on Debbie5:jol:


----------



## debbie5

^given a one ban credit for sticking up for me.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for being the leader of a cult dedicated to Crisco shortening


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not liking women who are fat in the can


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for canning fat women


----------



## bradndez

^banned for not respecting the badonkadonk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving a zamboni through the rose garden


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to use her neighbors as Halloween props


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not thinking that snickers satisfies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating the Geico gecko


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wishing she was in Tijuana, eating barbecued iguana....





"I feel a hot wind on my shoulder..." EVERYBODY SING!


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for involving iguanas in any other activity than their habitual "just sitting on a leave, chilling out..."


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being in-guano


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being batty


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for exorcizing the wrong daemons, once too often.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing Hammer pants within the past 30 years.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for testing her head with a shovel


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for touching after being told "You can't touch this"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for cracking that whip


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for listening to Devo's "Whip It" for 24 hours straight.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing the red flower pot on his head instead of putting it into storage for the winter


----------



## bradndez

^banned for telling him what to do with his pot


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a garlic necklace to the office


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for growing garlic necklaces to sell


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for slapping vampires with a T-Bone steak (Wrong stake!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for launching squirrels at the school bus


----------



## debbie5

^banned for feeling a bit sad when she whisks cobwebs out of the corners, leaving them homeless....and secretly liking the spiders.


----------



## scareme

^banned for leaving the cobwebs in Mike's house, causing him to get bit.


----------



## debbie5

^banned shaking her maracas at the neighbors


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching goldfish to attack on command


----------



## scareme

^banned for not watching me shake my maracas. They may not be much, but they're all the maracas I got.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tucking her maracas into her socks.


----------



## scareme

^banned for suggesting I tuck my maracs in my bra. It's crowded in there.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for flaunting it


----------



## scareme

^banned for not playing with the band.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for actually being Jaclyn the Ripper


----------



## scareme

^banned for writing letters to Dear Abby about wearing ladies shoes.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for locking twin sibling in the attic and feeding them one bucket of fish heads per week.


----------



## scareme

^banned for not enjoying the delicacies of fish heads.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not caring that I am allergic to... attics!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having weeds in the attic


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having bats in her belfry.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for the smuggling of feral watercress across state lines.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not having a full breakfast cooked & ready for me when I wake up. WHERE'S MY BACON!!???


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking that porc, bacon and ham don't come from the same animal!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for preferring poodle as the other white meat.


----------



## debbie5

(LOL...)

^banned for not noticing he has that old man, ear hair thing starting....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making my foliage problems public.


----------



## debbie5

(HAhahhaahaa! "Foliage!")

^banned for not eating Count Chocula cereal for dinner.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not knowing that if you trim the bushes the deck looks bigger  (foliage issues indeed!)


----------



## scareme

I never knew that, I guess I'm banned too.

^banned for thinking he's a profesional gardner.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for using copious amounts of fertilizer on her "garden in the basement"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving the ol' goat a trim


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for trying to feed a stuffed beaver...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to start a fashion trend by wearing a ****-skin cap.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for trying to bring back the pee-wee herman red bowtie


----------



## debbie5

^banned for feeding chicken bones to the dog


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for feeding dog bones to the zombie chickens


----------



## debbie5

^still banned for selling us Yanks bacon that isn't bacon AT ALL


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for posting a Rush video to the forum


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for even bring them up here


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for staying away from the forum for so long (hi, ed X 3)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pacing the floor, waiting to be let out into the yard to pee


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for clogging up the kitty litter


----------



## debbie5

^banned for clumping


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned cause it would make a great tv series


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being nocturnal


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being a pumpkin-napper!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving out mints & black licorice at Halloween


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for disturbing the peace with an army of home-brewed sponge monsters, created out of season.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking sponge monsters are _ever_ out of season (geez!)


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for thinking that you can steal real bodies and use them as props


----------



## debbie5

^banned for chewing the fat


----------



## scareme

^banned for hitting the road.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a road hog


----------



## scareme

^banned for hogging the remote control.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for stealing co-workers lunches in office refrigerator


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tick licking


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching elephants to tap dance


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving all the My Little Ponies


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for eating the skin on a kiwi


----------



## debbie5

^banned for platypus poking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not sharing your cave with live bats


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for heating your cave with _natural_ gas... which killed the bats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting a lady would be at all acquainted with natural gas:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not psychically knowing I ate a bowl of very beany pasta fagioli for lunch and will be having raw cauliflower with dinner...WATCH OUT!


----------



## scareme

^banned from coming to my house tonight.


----------



## debbie5

(cries) FINE! (stomping off...)
^banned for being the mean ol' witch on the street who all the kids are afraid of.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for manning a canning banning group


----------



## ededdeddy

^ banned for making me read that twice to figure it out


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing his Village People Indian costume to work..again.

http://www.officialvillagepeople.com/photo_album.php?gal=MTI=


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for that fagioli incident at the public library


----------



## scareme

^banned for staging a sit in in the standing line at the bank.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for holding up the line, depositing 10,000 pennies...unrolled.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for loving the status quo and not change. (get it? har! har!)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for chucking wood with the woodchucks


----------



## debbie5

^banned for going through the change. (Is that too coiny of a pun??)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rattling her chains


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a former member of Alice in Chains


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for still doing the Macarena.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating a new dance.......The Macaroona


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not enjoying almond flavored, moist coconut cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sticking balls of used spirit gum under the dining room chairs


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned getting papier mache all over the basement floor.


----------



## scareme

^banned for moving the hands on the clock so Bonnie would be late.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for becoming one with the couch


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for bungled bearded beach bum burglary and high harry horse hamburglary


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for excessive use of the letters B and H.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling his neighbors home while they were on vacation


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not making me breakfast


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for getting the banjo music from Deliverance in my head.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a real purrrrty maw-uth....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having the hots for Ned Beatty.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making public mention of that papier mache incident


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for actually chewing paper to make papier mache


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a surrrogate paper wasp


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cloning munchkins


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making me think of Dunkin Donuts


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for dunking actual munchkins in her coffee


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stealing all the spinach wraps


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for loving steamed spinach...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for peeking at Spooky1 when he was in the sauna in his sharkpants


----------



## highbury

^ banned for not keeping the spinach thread going by mentioning Popeye. I yam what I yam...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not telling me I'd go to 5 stores before I found the spinach tortillas. Where are the psychics when you NEED them?


----------



## debbie5

^self-banned for blathering on


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to cross breed pumpkins with parrots to make a talking jack-o-lantern


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for trying to make _real _skeletons for his haunt...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using Fruit Roll-Ups to corpse his bluckies


----------



## MrGrimm

The prop you can eat!!! Brilliant!! 

^ banned for thinking fruits roll ups can't be used for _everything you could imagine_.


----------



## debbie5

(I'm wearing one right now...)

^banned for not living next door, so I could invite you over for dinner. Would you fit on my grill?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for mugging Popeye for his spinach.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sewing socks that smell


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having dirty pillows


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for snoring when she's wide awake


----------



## bradndez

^banned for peeping at snoring people


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting Youtube videos of Goblin snoring.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not sending me a pair of Snarkypants


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for not wearing pants when trick or treating


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing too scary a mask on Halloween.......Whatta ya mean it's not a mask?


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drawing a hex on the side of the credit union, hoping for lower interest rates.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a canned ham


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being a candy corn maker


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting an unwrapped, powdered donut in each child's ToT bag.


----------



## bradndez

^banned for just putting powder in their bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting fingerprints on the vanity mirror


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using a bobby pin to de-wax her ears


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using a screwdriver to do her's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting clothespins on his knees


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for using whiteout on her computer screen


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a non-union monster under the bed.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using mustache wax on his back hair and swirly-hair-writing I LOVE ROXY.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking I married a gorilla


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for painting my back silver.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for making me think or a dirty joke involving eating a banana


----------



## debbie5

^banned for still being in Canada.


----------



## scareme

^banned for burning a pumpkin outline on her neighbors lawn.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dressing up as a nun to get free rent.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the Halloween candy before Halloween


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking her shirt off & handing Shia LeBouf his hiney on a plate


----------



## scareme

banned for making spider soup.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting broccoli in her pants, in an attempt to self-steam it


----------



## MrGrimm

LOL

^banned for being too creative in your posts!

(ok, not really!)


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not sharing his dirty banana joke.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting he do so:jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being a pumpkin serial killer


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a dirty banana


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for acquiring that knowledge through her secret and unsavory network of cutthroat moose spys.


----------



## scareme

^banned for growing magic beans in the bathtub.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting a collar, leash & small dog sweater on her right foot, and taking it out for a walk everyday 'round the neighborhood .


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to run a zombie for congress


----------



## debbie5

^banned for tucking new potatos under his moobs and shouting "I"M CINDY CRAWFORD AND I"M HOT!"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for checking out other forum member's moobs


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being hot enough to self-cook foods in his sweatpants


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting me off food for life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for staying up too late


----------



## Spooky1

^ Ditto!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for making me think of the movie Ghost.

Alive chick: "I love you"

The dead ghost guy: "Ditto."


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using the ditto machine without permission


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making copies of your derriere.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for banning other members for their creative use of a copy machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making cheeky jokes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting Dermablend on her cheeks..both pair.


----------



## scareme

^banned for making dogs howl when she sings.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sounding like a howling dog when she sings


----------



## debbie5

^banned for chipmunk taxidermy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving a taxi for chipmunks


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting a rhinestone on their tiny butts


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for vajazzling small rodents


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to make them sing


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for having a blog about sweater puppies


----------



## debbie5

MrGrimm said:


> ^ banned for vajazzling small rodents


(my new pet phrase: "vajazzling"...lmao)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating dirt


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making a dirt cake using real dirt


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sleeping in a coffin filled with dirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to be helpful by vacuuming all the dirt out of Dracula's coffin - "Look, it's all nice and clean now!"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing the Thundershirt as a corset


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving backwards at a funeral


----------



## debbie5

^banned for laying our hors d'oeuvres on top of the corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the bottle of Johnny Walker Red out of the coffin


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for drinking and haunting


----------



## debbie5

^banned for replacing the doorbell with the navel from an orange


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for trying to eat my doorbell


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dropping pieces of raw Canadian "bacon" into each ToTers bag on 'Ween night...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching vampires to dance.......very badly!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for teaching MrGrim how to dive.........very badly!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Bannnd for banning himself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not hooking the rest of us up with that "free rein in the junkyard" thing


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for baneed-ing people. (How rude!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking I can't edit my posts


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for being jelouse of our romp through the junkyard.


----------



## MrGrimm

^banned for flaunting your junk


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for looking at my junk


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for having too much junk in the trunk


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for noticing the junk in my trunk and talking about it.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being a twilight fan


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ bannd for menching that evil fairy movie!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for believing all werewolves walk around topless when in human form


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for walking around topless when in human form


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for looking at my toplessness and werewolf like abs...


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to corner the market in Wolfsbane


----------



## MrGrimm

^Banned for exposing my monopoly... go directly to jail do not pass GO do not collect $200!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being voted off the neighborhood by his neighbors


----------



## debbie5

^banned for losing 100 pounds by eating Bill Cosby


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for kissing a zombie


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for shaving a werewolf


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for letting me shave him.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for mistaking me for Caesar the Werewolf whisperer


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for bad banning


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking that was better.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not reconizing my greatness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for monopolizing MrGrimm


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ for butting in on my Monopolizing of MrGrimm. J/K


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not having any haunt pics in her albums


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for yelling at me for something I'm trying to do. Can't help it computers hate me.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not adding water to Campbell's condensed soup


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for throwing the clock out the window to watch time fly


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for dancing with goblins


----------



## debbie5

^banned for getting dental floss stuck in her teeth


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for talking on the phone to much


----------



## debbie5

^banned for showering with her clothes on, thereby getting clean & doing laundry at the same time.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for stealing my ideas.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for selling her belly button to buy her man toe-hair bows


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling candy to TOTs instead of giving it to them


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving out comic books to ToTers


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned attacking people as a WereChicken


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dressing as Captain Underpants


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hiding 50% off purchases from your hubby.


----------



## tcass01

^Banned for giving candy to the bum on the corner and saying, "nice costume"


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drawing makeup on with a Sharpie


----------



## Goblin

^ Is turning people into WereChickens


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for talking about WereChikens. Your going to call the cuse down on us!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a Wallace & Gromet Wererabbit themed haunt


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for for telling kids he's actually Captain Kangarooney


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for hiding Mr. Green Jeans body under the house


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for turning Lambchops into lambchops.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having Lambchop for dinner


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me hungry : )


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stealing my mint jelly


----------



## debbie5

^banned for marrow scooping


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a squirrel rustler


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for herding cats


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for coughing up a hairball


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the hairball on the floor for someone else to clean up


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Santa's sleigh and going joyriding


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for hindering our plans to take down Father Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing my line in another thread and blaming it on Scareme


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me an authority figure.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving Willow & gluing her fur onto his back


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for giving Spooky1 that suggestion


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for picking on your S/O


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stealing my red sparkly slippers


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not shrivling up when I took your slippers.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlawful use of a witches magic slippers on the dance floor on an off Friday with a smuggled magpie, out of season.


----------



## scareme

^banned for being the "other man" that broke up the Kardashian/Humphries marriage.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Banned for starting the dangerous new fad, Extreme Sneezing.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting Crest on the bake-sale cupcakes instead of buttercream icing.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for enjoying the crest cupcakes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not letting me breathe my minty fresh breath on you


----------



## scareme

^banned for rubbing Au jus behind her ears before going to bars to attract men.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for reselling toxic reactor waste as a hair tonic for balding hares.


----------



## scareme

^banned for leaving me only with right socks. Where can I go with only one sock on my foot?


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing the right sock on the wrong foot


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for socking a mime, while riding a bi-polar bear, going the wrong way down a one way street, out of season.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding an ostrich to work


----------



## debbie5

^banned for super gluing all the gas pump handles to the pump


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting Vaseline on the door knob


----------



## debbie5

^banned for forgetting to add in some hair from the hairbrush, too for extra "gag" factor


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for excessive use of a heat gun to make toast for plastic man's last breakfast.


----------



## aquariumreef

^banned for being a serial huger.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for highlighting the cat's fur with a hot pink Sharpie


----------



## scareme

^banned for washing her hair with mustard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for washing her's with ketchup


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting pearl onions in his mouth and shooting them out at unwary passersby


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for spreading she-coli infections


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not giving his wife a day at the spa


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not being named Kandy Kane


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not telling me about that Pledge sachet thing sooner


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for winning the 'Miss Excessively Bloodthirsty, yet Very Tidy' pageant more than 3 years running.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the second runner up


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sneezing and getting a big Mr. Roper down the front of his lip


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for grossing me out - EWWWW!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for misuse and wonton abuse of ancient clown relics for the sole purpose of angering their ancestors.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for steaming all the wontons in public


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up like the munchkin coroner


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hanging like a baby orang-outang off of my back


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned due to unforeseen technical issues involving contract liability over said milk, whom spilled it, and what party should have been responsible for tears.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dating the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## debbie5

^banned for shaving all the neighborhood opossums and gluing the fur on to his chin, trying to get a job as Santa for the holidays.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for pennying the door to Christmas Town closed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not turning on the exhaust fan when using the toaster oven


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sniffing burnt toast fumes


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned in an attempt to restore the balance of power to the light side of the biscuit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as a Pilgrim and passing out turkeys


----------



## debbie5

^banned for refusing to throw a bottle of Liquid A$$ onto my neighbor's porch for me


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling for unconditionl surrender of her neighbors


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making chicken clot pie


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for having professional associations with a pack of sewer ghouls, out of season.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for posting an avatar with armpit issues.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for breeding pet rocks


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned, due to connections with known limpet smugglers.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for stoat sucking


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me have to Google WTH a Stoat is


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to teach chipmunks to read


----------



## debbie5

^banned for smearing jelly on his stoat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping stout to stoats surreptitiously


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned with a spoon, out of frustration, for flagrant violations involving yams.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having a brain transplant with a chicken


----------



## debbie5

^banned for braiding his ear hair


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making candles from ear wax.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using cranberries as eyeballs instead of his own...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for feeding the turkey, turkey.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to set the farmer's turkeys free and causing a stampede


----------



## debbie5

^banned for hob-nobbing with a gobbler on Gobbler's Nob


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for excessive gobbling


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dainty nibbling


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for forgetting the latkes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering me an infrac:devil:


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not offering me applesauce for my latkes.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not making enough for everyone!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for carving the turkey with a chainsaw


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for backroom bar brawling, rotting rat reconstitution, and horrible hamster harassment... all within a 2 hour period and without a Dr.'s consent note.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for picking fights with his shadow


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for violating the hopscotch code of etiquette.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for riding cows bareback


----------



## debbie5

^banned for parking in the electric car recharging station at the grocery store


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for inventing 'I can't believe it's not spam' meat product substitute, and selling it to the unsuspecting.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for licking shopping cart handles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking she's tough cause she can lick stamps


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not giving me his credit card number so I can shop online


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hiring winged monkeys for her messenger service


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not sharing his comic books


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for insighting a riot at a funeral


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for thinking he could take over running Hell.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving candy wrappers on the coffee table


----------



## Goblin

& Banned for leaving coffee tables under the candy wrappers


----------



## debbie5

banned for eating all the chocolate & caramel off of the Twix bars and leaving the cookie part behind.


----------



## tcass01

^Banned for believing everything in Wikipedia is correct.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for downloading lies onto Wikipedia.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to have encyclopaedic knowledge


----------



## tcass01

^ Banned for misspelling Encyclopedic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing there are two accepted spellings for that word


----------



## debbie5

^banned for alternate spellings


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for living in an alternate reality.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to alter reality


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressed like a knight for work


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not pronouncing it "kah-NIG-it"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not bringing me a shubbery


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for asking me 3 questions every time I come into the house.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not telling us what those questions are, and if they refer to laden swallows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for losing the directions to the Castle ARRRGGGHHH........


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for getting her directions mixed up with cooking instructions


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for not counting to 5 (3, Sir.) er 3.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Borg


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for jumping off the Monty Python track. Now you must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with ..... a herring!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for misplacing the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch


----------



## debbie5

^banned for belonging to a website with an amazing display of camaraderie in nerd-dom


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for passing out wafer thin mints on Halloween.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not bringing me the bucket


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to carry a tune in a bucket


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned because he couldn't spot the loony.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for looney spotting


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for the larch


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing in the closet


----------



## debbie5

^banned for peeking at me while I'm in the shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the seat up


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not going to bed till after 1am.


----------



## Drago

^ banned from peeing with a leg up.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for overuse and abuse of a wild salmon for onion smuggling, out of season.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Frosty's magic hat and coming to life


----------



## debbie5

^banned for taking Frosty to the strip club,where he got all steamy & melted


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for pole dancing on the North Pole.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving me with no good reason to ban you


----------



## debbie5

^banned for thinking about Santa and touching her elf


----------



## Drago

^ banned for luring elves away from their workshop.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned chopping down Kiebler's hollow tree bakery


----------



## debbie5

^banned for failing the elf test due to hormonal imbalances


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping cows


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to find uses for cow pies in the haunt.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not wearing his Cow Pie Beret


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking horse hockey is a game.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for believing that water polo causes most horse drownings.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for shooting his sawhorse when it broke it's leg


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating saw horse


----------



## Drago

^ banned for riding a sawhorse


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sawing a horse in half and calling it magic.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for sleeping in a Ton Ton


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sleeping in a tutu


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spooning up next to Desmond Tutu


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wanting to be a Kiebler elf


----------



## Drago

^  banned for being a Kiebler elf riding a sawhorse in a tutu covered in candy canes.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making my brain hot


----------



## scareme

^banned for going to the mall in fuzzy slippers to embarass her girls.


----------



## Drago

^ banned for swimming nude in the parks fountain.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for atomic sloth testing without a permit.


----------



## scareme

Banned for not recognizing my permit written in left bank Albanian mafia script.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for atomic sloth testing permit forgery.


----------



## scareme

^banned, for recognizing my plot for world domination by forging false documents and testing atomic sloths to man my army. Curse you Zurgh!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having caught Zurgh's dementia


----------



## scareme

^banned for licking metal poles ta bus stops.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting your dogs eat my Thanksgiving turkey


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing white lacy underpants to work.


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^banned for using her Xray Vision Specs, purchased from the back page of a comic book ad


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as Wonder Granny and fighting crime


----------



## scareme

^banned for not knowing all the reindeer's names.


----------



## Drago

^banned for suppling secret ingridient (nuclear waste) for coke.


----------



## scareme

^Ohhhh coke, you said the magic word. Now what was I saying? All I can think of is coke. Oh yea, banned for umm, umm, coke, umm. OK, banned for making me think of nothing but coke.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for giving me a push on the mood swing

(and now wanting a Coke.)


----------



## scareme

Coke. ^banned for, Coke, using mouse droppings, Coke, to decorate the, Coke, gingerbread men's eyes, Coke.


----------



## debbie5

(HAhhahhaaaa!!)

^banned for (Mountain Dew) bringing her (Mountain Dew) evil caffeine scourge (Mountain Dew) here to (Mountain Dew) torment (Mountain Dew) others (Mountain Dew).


----------



## Drago

^ banned for bathing in a tub full of moutain dew.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for trying to bathe in a tub full of virgin's blood, and not finding any suppliers.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for extreme experimental artistic baking.


----------



## scareme

^banned for making sushi from his kids goldfish.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for getting all coke-ed up, earlier.


----------



## Drago

^banned for using Chernobyl as a playground.


----------



## scareme

^Banned for wearing white after Labor Day.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for wearing smoked bacon armor to wrestle crocodiles in tomato jello before arbor day.


----------



## scareme

Banned for hurting my brain.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned due to brain injury, out of turn.


----------



## scareme

I'm sorry, who's turn was it for the brain injury this week?

^banned for decorating cookies after the cat licked them.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not applying Hershey's Kisses directly to her a$$, where they will reside anyway


----------



## scareme

^banned for offering to Kiss my a$$.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for naming her A$$ Hershey Barr


----------



## scareme

^banned for cutting the buttons off Santa's pants.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snitching one of my Halloween slippers & blaming it on the dog


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding Scareme's bottle of Coke


----------



## Drago

^banned for intoxicating the raindeers during test runs.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having monogrammed Band Aids


----------



## Drago

^banned for planning to melt the north pole, thus destroying Christmas town.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for swearing at the carollers who came to the door


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trick or treating while caroling


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a Burmese tiger trap outside the front door to capture carolers


----------



## Drago

^banned for constructing burmese tiger traps for Spooky.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for releasing 25 Burmese tigers, then trying to make a profit selling tiger trap kits.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for inventing the potato chip peeler


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlawful use of brown rice in the commission of capitol crimes against hamsters seeking asylum, after hours.


----------



## scareme

^banned for never sleeping


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having spiders (and webs!) in her underpants


----------



## Drago

^banned from taking calls in the shower.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the inventor of loud commercials


----------



## debbie5

^banned for putting yellow highlighter on his teeth before going to the dentist


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for reminding me I need to make a dentist appointment before the end of the year.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dragging your feet over making that dental appointment


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a spouse who accepts the thoughts I project into his brain


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for illicit use of an unauthorized thought projector over state lines.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for molesting street Santa's


----------



## debbie5

^banned for forgetting to let the dog back in


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for doing this while taking care of "other business."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the cookies that were going to be left for Santa


----------



## debbie5

^banned for having a toe cramp


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for cooking the little piggy that went to market.


----------



## Drago

^banned for enslaving the rest of the piggies.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the sole cause of global warming (just to warm up Canada).


----------



## debbie5

^banned for spelling it "potatoe"


----------



## Drago

^ banned for setting up a "selling raw salmon" stand at the end of driveway.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being Canadien and saying "saLmon"....


----------



## Drago

^ banned for thinking I'm canadian


----------



## debbie5

^banned for actually being a Yeti


----------



## scareme

^banned for wanting to be called Martha.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not realizing I keep the lights low so you don't see the grime on my Venetian blinds...


----------



## scareme

^banned for being so old you call them "venetian". Do you call frozen dinners "TV dinners"?


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being the pot & calling the kettle black


----------



## scareme

^banned for saying I smoked...oh, never mind.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for inhaling


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling subscriptions to magazines that have been cancelled


----------



## scareme

^banned for skipping out on the check.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for basically burning buttered basil bread, brilliantly bright, before butchering breakfast's big boar.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for ice skating in a freezer


----------



## Drago

^ banned for drinking gravy with a straw at a christmas party.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for serving a snow turkey on Christmas


----------



## scareme

^banned for getting a doggie bag, and not letting the doggie have any.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using canned snow to build a snowman


----------



## Drago

^ banned for throwing tree ornaments thinking of them as snowballs.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for using ornament hooks to hold his eyelids open when he's tired


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for decorating the broom for Christmas


----------



## Drago

^ banned for planning to steal all the stockings possible around his neighborhood on Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for coating self with Vaseline and trying to slip into people's mail boxes, unseen.


----------



## Drago

LOL Deb

^banned for planning to serve reindeer meat at Christmas meal


----------



## debbie5

^banned for making mini skirts out of vinyl Xmas tablecloths and parading around Target in them.


----------



## Drago

^banned for making and wearing a reindeer fur.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for drinking up all the rum extract


----------



## Drago

^banned for slipping into Santa s bed...


----------



## debbie5

^banned for buying all of Rosemary Clooney's mu-mu collection off of e-bay


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting herself blue and pretending to be Smurfette


----------



## debbie5

^banned for breaking into people's houses, stealing all the hair out of the hairbrushes and gluing it to his head..ghetto toup!


----------



## Drago

^ banned for giving Goblin that idea.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving a Mountie a wedgie.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for filling in all the holes in the Swiss cheese with expanding foam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for flashing a mob


----------



## Drago

^banned for wrapping gifts using only the tape.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for snorting all the Hershey's cocoa powder


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for noodle straining at high tide, without appropriate equipment, in an anti-pasta zone, unlicensed, and without a permit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making eggnogg with rotten eggs


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using eggs of endangered species in his eggnog


----------



## debbie5

^banned for dressing as Zsa Zsa Gabor while attending the office Xmas party


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting to put the pork in a ziplock baggie before wrapping it as a Christmas present


----------



## Drago

^banned for enslaving an elf to give her foot massages.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not basting my bunions


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting pork on the endangered species list.


----------



## scareme

^banned for stealing Frosty's top hat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for delivering for Fed Ex


----------



## debbie5

^banned for pouring water over his bare/bear keister, sticking it to a metal flagpole, then calling 911


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating the mistletoe


----------



## scareme

^banned for disco dancing the night away.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dancing in her neighbor's flower bed


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for for making people think he was having a stroke when all he was doing is dancing.


----------



## scareme

^is leaving her Christmas tree up, because she knows she'll only have to put it up again next Christmas.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not sending me any spiders


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for spider envy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for throwing his watch out the window so he could see time fly


----------



## stagehand1975

^ banned for flying time.to another country.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for eating all the sharp cheese


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for trying to wear the Sharp cheese.


----------



## PirateLady

Banned for throwing the sharp cheese at the neighborhood kids


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for being the neighborhood kid.


----------



## scareme

^Banned for living in a neighborhood where there are no children. Makes you wonder what happened to them, doesn't it?


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for realizing where I got all my props


----------



## scareme

^banned for not sharing her free props.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not getting her own free props


----------



## scareme

^banned for not remembering what her momma told her. Share.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for brining my momma into this.


----------



## scareme

^Banned for telling me I'm as old as her mamma.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not knowing that my other screen name is Yermomma! LOL..


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for bad Yermomma quote.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being a Dancing Queen


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for being a jealous bad wanna be Dancing Queen.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using tan in a can


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing clogging shoes while ballroom dancing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for still having that Christmas tree up after the Feast of the Epiphany


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for stealing the Kazoo


----------



## debbie5

^banned for ...I dunno...just BANNED.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not coming up with a better banned reason


----------



## debbie5

^banned for debating my vague banning abilities


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having vague banning abilities


----------



## scareme

^banned for peeking at peep shows.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for doing the dance of the 7 veils, with 8 veils


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for singing "i'm gonna live till I die" at funerals


----------



## debbie5

^banned for playing with My Pretty Pony at church


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for shaving the heads of sleeping people to get hair to make a Sasquatch costume.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting an all zombie band


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that was a bad idea


----------



## scareme

^banned for licking the butter off popcorn, then putting it back in the bowl.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for spreading misinformation about me .... I'm just licking off the salt.


----------



## scareme

^banned for not cheering as hard for the Packers as he did for the Ravens.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for liking black jellybeans


----------



## scareme

^banned for discriminating against certain candies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating asphagus-flavored candy


----------



## scareme

^banned for sleeping with a nightlight on.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting fire to Hogwarts


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for being sorted into Hullapuff


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned of making chocolate frogs from real frogs.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mispelling Spooky


----------



## scareme

^banned for singing off key.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dancing with two left feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for collecting left feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing left from right


----------



## debbie5

^banned for being so right, it's wrong.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking two rights make a left.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for banning with only a junior grade banning license!


----------



## debbie5

^banned geek


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having mismatched body parts.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a matchmaker for dead people


----------



## debbie5

banned for dancing the whore-a


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking there was anything wrong with using day old English muffins to make mini pizzas


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for leaving me home alone today.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not washing the dog in his lonesome time.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing the dog got a bath last weekend.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for letting the dog wash the car


----------



## scareme

Banned for not taking his weekly bath.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for skipping her weekly flea and tick bath


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for throwing the baby out with the bath water


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for missing the Forum's Annual Pumpkin Hoedown


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for confusing me.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for living in a Land of Confusion


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for listening to Genesis


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being too young to like Genesis.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving backwards on the freeway


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for sitting in the passager seat screaming 'weeeeeeeeeeee' whily spooky drove backwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for reminding us about that really annoying Geico commercial


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to convince me to buy a rescue panther.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for not letting her get a rescue panther.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking sleep isn't important.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for being to scared of a cute cudly panther to sleep around it.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for buying merchandise from Acme


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for watching to many loony tunes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starring in her own cartoon series


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for trying to break into the Mistry Machine.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for smoking a suspicious material with Shaggy.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for blowing smoke in scooby's nose.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for feeding Goblin Scooby Snacks......


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for eating goblin's Scooby snakes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving my Spooky Snacks to the dog!


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for calling himself Spooky Doo


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for thinking 'Spooky Doo' was funny.


----------



## scareme

^for hiding outside her son's school room so she won't be lonley.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hitting the cough syrup too hard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for blowing up his still again


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for knowing where the still was


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making off with the moonshine


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking sunshine was another type of homemade whiskey


----------



## scareme

^banned for making moonshine while the sun was still out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mooning the revenuers


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for doing The Streak!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for panning for gold in a mud puddle


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for actually finding gold in the mud puddle and not giving it to me.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for uncontrolled posting frenzy.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for raising potatoes as pets


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for picking on pet potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for poking the eyes out of pet potatoes.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for thinking that potatoes aren't equal to humans.


----------



## Ramonadona

Banned for adding ping pong balls to poked out eyes in pet potatoes and adding teeny grave markers above the heads.


----------



## Gwyndolyn Joy

^ 
Banned for being a member and not posting enough but stalking people in chat


----------



## Ramonadona

Banned for chatting too much in chat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to ride a bicycle to Europe


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for putting the lotion on it's skin.
(Sorry flashback to another post and a great movie. lol)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned just for the sake of banning!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing blue on St. Patrick's Day instead of green


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned during an attempted and semi-successful nude hang gliding escapade in restricted airspace.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for declaring war on Canada


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dancing on tombstones


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tiptoeing through the tulips


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for use of cloned Bi-valves in an attempt to alter elections after the fact...


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for being a conspirist.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being paranoid enough.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being a-head of the times


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing darts blindfolded


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the inventor of lawn darts.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for wanting to be a dartboard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ banned for using Spooky1 as a dartboard


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being the last post before me


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for elf-napping while goat rustling.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying breed M&Ms and skittles


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for eating the offspring's of the M&M's and the Skittles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to corner the market for tranya


----------



## scareme

^banned for sleeping durning church, again.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for banning the person that keeps changing the subject back to Tranya


----------



## Zurgh

↑ banned for obsessing over other peoples beverage choices while smuggling rabid marmoset organs for transplantation.


----------



## scareme

^banned for tiptoeing through the tulips, in combat boots.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to fly with homemade wings


----------



## scareme

^banned for serving fried dirt pies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking there is any other way to serve dirt pies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to corner the market on dirt pies


----------



## scareme

^banned for feeding the fleas on the dog.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for declaringwar on her neighbors


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for walking backward down the middle of the street


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for juggling cats


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for owning a circus that is really just a front for a mafia of cats that juggle.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making jugglers sleep with the fishes.


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for juggling flaming fishes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for kidnapping fish and selling them to the circus


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for buying the fishes off the circus.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tring to clone quarters


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for funding the experiment.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the quarter cloning research results


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for calling the police for taking my quarters from my cloning experiment.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for calling the police for any reason


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for calling 911 because your Happy Meal was missing it's toy.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for stealing hairazor's toy


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for research into forbidden stoat juggling for troll audiences, without a Gov't Grant, and without an exception clause...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for maps to all the cemeteries


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving out the important words


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing rotten tomatoes at gnomes


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for shooting gnomes with a 22 caliber shotgun.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for arming gnomes, a direct violation to the Geneva Convention's protocols banning Fey re-militarization, and consorting with gnomes of ill virtue on even Fridays.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using gnomes of ill virtue in lab experiments


----------



## scareme

^banned for skipping backwards on a day ending in y.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned due to an incident involving evil cookie baking and there distribution, as part of a larger plot to take over the world.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cloning Betty Crocker


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to date all the cloned Betty Crockers


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for imprisoning Sarah Lee, the Pillsbury Dough boy, and Mr. Peanut in an attempt to force them into creating the ultimate dessert.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being the "nobody" who doesn't like Sarah Lee.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing who "nobody" is


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for reckless wild endangerment of surly vagabond jungle possum, unpermitted, near the rear hinterlands of the forbidden backyard of Captain Creole.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to drive to Europe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for gardening by the light of the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for feeding Santa to the Nom Nom Tree


----------



## scareme

^banned for driving in reverse all the way to work, thinking it would feel like she was driving home from work, and make her day seem shorter.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spitting off the roof of house at people walking by


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving Mohawks for April fools day


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for breading chia pets for fighting in arenas.


----------



## scareme

^banned for betting on chia pet fights.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing he cheese from mousetraps


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the stolen cheese in grilled cheese sandwiches


----------



## PirateLady

Banned for eating the sandwiches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the last of the spicy brown mustard on her sandwich


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for transport & sale of fake Saint's artifacts; like Saint Peter, Paul & Marry's guitar string, Saint Boyardee's Ravioli, or Saint Peanut's top hat.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for voting for Ozzy Osbourne's sainthood.


----------



## scareme

^banned for having moe plastic surgery than Sharon.


----------



## Goblin

6 Banned for trying to teach chipmunks to fetch


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for not holding down the shift key when trying to type this ^ symbol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for scaring his mom on April 1


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for not pranking anyone on April 1


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for reading in bed while eating jelly with his fingers


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating doughnuts from the indide out


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for whistling off key


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling people you are the gatekeeper and then asking whether they are the key


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing her Halloween costume on Easter, and telling kids she cooked the Easter bunny.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hogging the swings at the playground


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying bring back togas as formal wear


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a formal toga


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for watching Dawn of the Dead for 24 hours without a break


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking my bladder would last that long.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for talking about bathroom habits in public


----------



## scareme

^banned for not boiling the eggs she colored for easter.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing Roxy's unboiled eggs at me.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for slipping in the egg mess then rolling in the dirt just to be able to track the mess in the house


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unrestrained use of a toilet seat as a concealed weapon, without a permit.


----------



## scareme

^banned for pretending to be a history detective, without a permit.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for ratting me out to the time-police, as a distraction, from low Earth orbit while making off with the loot.


----------



## scareme

^banned for subsutiting Spam for the loot. Drat you!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to teach underwater dancing


----------



## scareme

^banned for not wearing swinning trunks in my class.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for replacing the water in the pool with fog and telling everyone to jump on in.


----------



## scareme

^banned for yelling "SHARK!"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for locking the doors at the indoor pool so no one could get out till they sang all the show tunes you could name


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Easter egg dye in the pool


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for use of an assault salamander while running and screaming around the pool rule sign (the sign clearly stating not to).


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for scuba diving in a kiddy wading pool


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tracking mud into the kiddy pool and trying to tell the kids he just whipped up a "big" batch of chocolate pudding so they should just help themselves


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for burning the French toast


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not liking maple syrup on her french toast.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for toasting the French


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for French kissing toast


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for kissing toads.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for speaking French with a Spanish accent while wooing toads


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dying alligator eggs for Easter


----------



## scareme

^banned for hogging all the chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting baby chicks yellow and trying to
pass them off as peeps


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to cross peeps with chocolate bunnies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to bring Frankenpeeps to life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for standing in the candy aisle with a box of Peeps in your hand shouting "It's alive, it's alive!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for peeping on the Peeps


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not cleaning up the Peep poop, from your pet Peeps.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not being able to say "Peter Piper picks a peck of pickled peep poop" three times fast


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for surfing in his bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for driving in the car pool lane with a car full of mannequins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting yourself be bamboozled into doing all the cooking for the Easter family dinner


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned after having exciting misadventures with a pie rifle at the taxpayers expense.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a clown costume while being a pallbearer


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing teeth from the Tooth Fairy


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for pulling out children's teeth and then selling them to the tooth fairy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up as the Tooth Fairy and going to a biker bar.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for purposely dropping the soap in the prison bathrooms.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing about soap and prison bathrooms


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for carving a bar of soap into a dagger to break out of the prison bathrooms.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned after failing to submit to a search for contraband band-aids, at the border, near the fish market, on an off week.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using cheeseburgers to catch fish


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for illegal use of a wombat for replacement of farm equipment.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using farm equipment to wage warfare


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wasting perfectly good pumpkins by lobbing them at Zurgh


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking pumpkin chunkin is wasting pumpkins.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wasting pumpkins........with a shotgun!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending pumpkins through the mail anonymously


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned while attempting to escape the robot buffalo guards during a break-in at the cyborg circus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offing the ring master of the cyborg circus


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to create a Robot Chicken.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to immitate a Robot Chicken doing the Funky Chicken


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for thinking that Robot Chicken the show isn't funny


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for thinking free thoughts in a thought restriction zone, without a wandering thought or care permit.


----------



## scareme

^banned for trying to come through my portal to hell, luckly my Elmos drove him and his pack of hell hounds back.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for participating in illegal Elmo cloning experiments.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for attempted extreme fly fishing at the local sporting goods store, during a ½ off clearance sale.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for setting up a garage sale in the tent exhibit at the local sporting goods store


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using a tent for a garage


----------



## scareme

^banned for wearing high healed cowboy boots while line dancing in a honky tonk on Saturday night.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sipping tea from a cauldron with pinky finger extended


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the oars and leaving the rest of us stranded in a rowboat in the middle of an alligator-infested swamp


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating alligator soup


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to save the alligator from the soup by hiding it in his basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adding too much celery to the alligator soup


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for smoking celery


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for inhaling


----------



## scareme

^Banned for lying about inhaling. (you know you did)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for ditching class and going with me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leading other members astray


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hiring munckins to harvest cocanuts


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using a spell check program made in China.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for kidnapping Mickey Mouse and making him sing It's A Small World before each meal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Goofy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being able to tell the difference between Goofy and Pluto.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for singing 'who let the dogs out' while posting that.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for renting a room to visiting martians


----------



## scareme

^banned for making a left turn with his right hand.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for making a wrong turn with her right hand


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for waving both hands frantically at a bull


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing the Hound of the Baskervilles


----------



## scareme

^banned for not adopting 20 dogs from the shelter.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for building a shrine to the shelter and worshiping there with 20 dogs


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for capturing fleas and releasing them at the PTA


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking PTA stands for People Terrorizing Anyone


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ baaned for being a memeber of the Harper vally PTA


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ banned for graduating and still bastardizing the spelling of almost every word in her sentence. =p


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for disabling QueenRuby's spellchecker


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for coloring on the walls with crayons then telling Spooky he can't


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for selling a 3 year old's art work and selling them as modern art


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for not being hip enough to understand Modern Art


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for breaking my hip


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for pretending to be elderly


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for being on my lawn and not excepting the hard candy that i offered


----------



## aquariumreef

^banned for assuming that I don't like hard candy


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for not escorting me across the street


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for taking a taxi to cross the street


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for driving a taxi while blindfolded


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for back seat driving while in a hearse


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hearse play


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bad punning


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for impugning punning....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not punning when banning


----------



## aquariumreef

banned for words that don't make sense right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being confused by words


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for occasionally using verbose verbiage vigorously.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to raise tap dancing chickens


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating peanuts with his toes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hoarding toad toes


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for running tiddly winks gambling


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving his head then telling everyone he runs into that his hair loss is catching


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using Goblins hair to make a wig


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for buying a huge bunch of candy for Halloween then refusing to turn on the light then saying I guess I'll have to eat it myself because noone came to my house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for knowing about that


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trading recipes with The Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling the poison apple to the wicked Queen to give to Snow White


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for rooting for the Disney villains from the back row of the movie theater


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing jujubes at the screen


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for knowing what jujubes are


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for telling everyone tha Raisenettes come from Rabbits.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for chomping loudly on popcorn all through the movie


----------



## aquariumreef

^Banned for getting popcorn stuck in her mustache.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to ride a tornado


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making meatloaf with cat food and selling it at the local farmer's market


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using too much hair product


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not finishing my Halloween shirt yet


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned per the "No Shoes, No Shirt, No Service" policy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not keeping your scythe sharp


----------



## scareme

^for not stopping for the hitcherhiker wearing the hockey mask.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing a tutu under the leotard


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving Frankenstein a new hairdo.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for eating all Frankenstein's candy


----------



## scareme

^banned for trying to raise a posse in a women's undergarment store.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up on napping barefoot men and painting their toenails bright red


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to bring back East German fashions. .... Very Nice


----------



## scareme

^banned for asking Roxie to model Soviet fashions in private.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tripping me as I walked the runway


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to start a lingerie company called Gorbachev's Secret.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making waves in the kiddie pool


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being the lifeguard at said kiddie pool


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing all the towels at the pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for loosening the screws that hold the diving board


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for catching me in the act


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dropping a Baby Ruth in the pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for swimming in the pool with a fake shark fin tied to your back, humming the theme to "Jaws"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to catch the fake shark and put in a traveling zoo


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to catch THe Great White Sardine!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making sardine paste cookies from The Great White Sardine and saying "the voices told me to"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being the voice in Goblin's head


----------



## Evil Andrew

(might as well jump, go ahead and jump !)

^banned for making me think of Van Halen in relation to someone's conscience


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Banned for making me think of Van Halen...period.....with my music lyric A.D.D. this could take all night.......but I did love me some David Lee Roth.....back in the day!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dreaming about pumpkin pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sleeping in a pie shell


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making said pie shell a tight fit


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hiding a Japenese WWII soldier in his closet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: banned for saying 'his' closet instead of 'her' closet....really Goblin....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a walk-in closet with no way out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running in the walk-in closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for finding the WWII soldier I thought I had well hidden in my tiny closet


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hoarding soldiers in her closet.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making skeletons in the closet work for room and board


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to move to Oz


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing the fiddle while Oz burned


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Banned for doing the safety dance while Oz burned.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filming me safety dancing and putting it on national news as "wanted" for escaping the looney bin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Banned for perpetrating a fraud when it comes to the looney bin...there is fraud in there somewhere....trust me...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gluing the pages in hymnbooks together


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hollowing out the hymnbooks and hiding squirt guns in them


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for lobbying to have the book called Herbooks, instead of hymnbooks.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: banned for having too fun a time while the 'herbooks' are burning....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiriting away 1 herbook from the burning pile to breed with a hymnbook


----------



## aquariumreef

banned for trying to videotape said breeding and selling it on the blaook market.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling copies of all the member's haunt plans


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Banned for getting the master copy of haunt plans and blackmailing haunters.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking all haunters are organized enough to have "plans".


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for insinuating Haunters can't be organized enough to have "plans".


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for having plans. The best things happen when you wing it at the last moment.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for having wings where her plans should be


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for not having wings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Banned for excessive wing clipping of others...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to skydive in the mall


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having eyeliner on your list of 5 things you can't live without, and not me.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for pouting.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for excessive cleavage....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking there can be excessive cleavage.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned even though he speaks the truth


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing a suit made of dog hair


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving the dog to make suits


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for trying 'to style' the suit made of dog hair....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to convince the dog hair suit costumers that the wet dog smell is the height of fashion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mentioning bathing the dog _after_ I cleaned the tub


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not cutting my hair yet.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for teaching flies to do the backstroke in the left over milk in the cereal bowl.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for not realizing those weren't 'raisins' in her cereal....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting milk and sugar on potatoe chips and calling it cereal


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a cereal killer


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned fror crying over the cereal Hairazor killed


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sprinkling pixie dust over the killed cereal and trying to make it into zombie cereal


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: banned for not remembering cereal isn't Zombie food, only brains.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for putting in 2 scoops of raisins......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for not going to NHC this weekend......loser....coming from a fellow not going to the NHC this weekend loser either......


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ or Hauntcon....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a smiley face on all his ghouls


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Banned for not likeing the smily face ghouls.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pairing her ghouls up and making them dance the Graveyard Polka


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for even bringing up the 'Graveyard Polka'.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to connect the dots on the giraffe at the local zoo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for tracking giraffe poo into the house


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for collecting the giraffe poo and throwing it at the monkeys


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for organizing the monkeys to stage a 'walk-out' due to the humongus piles of giraffe poop in the monkey enclosure...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned until this mess is cleaned up, and all the monkies given baths !


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hiding the monkey shampoo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hosing down Charlton Heston


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hoe downing with Charlton Heston


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for asking Charlton Heston to ride him around in a chariot....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pulling the pins from the chariot wheels in an effort to sabotage Charlton Heston


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for inviting Charlton Heston over for a nice dinner of Soylent Green.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiding the soylent green and serving him Hot Pockets


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for finding out that Soylent Green is actually people....IT'S PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ brought to you by Soylent Red and Soylent Yellow, high energy vegetable concentrates, and new, delicious, Soylent Green. The miracle food of high-energy plankton gathered from the oceans of the world.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bring up Soylent yellow and red


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating caskets on wheels


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for riding a unicylce and trying to juggle 3 skulls at the same time.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing Miss Muffet's tuffet so she has to stand to eat her curds and whey


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for calling cottage cheese "curds and whey"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for bringing up cottage cheese on the forum....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making us feel bad about cottage cheese


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned being able to feel bad about cottage cheese.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for feeling bad cottage cheese


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making hay while it rains


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for raining on my parade


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for kicking Santa out of his parade.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting Santa drunk on Christmas Eve so she could do his route


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for deer-napping Santa's reindeer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing the ransom note


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Banned for making Hermie the elf think he is a fool for wanting to be a dentist....


----------



## debbie5

^banned for poking the Bumble with a fork


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for drinking Molsons with Yukon Cornelius.......


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for turning all the misfit toys into props


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing Tarzan's grapevine


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for challenging Cheetah for the monkey championship of the world!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for parading in front of the monkey section of the zoo in a bananna costume


----------



## RoxyBlue

Banned for dropping banana peels on the stairs to the subway during that last vacation in NYC


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for setting up a camera to film the subway staircase, hoping to win America's funniest videos.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for Camelhamsamaside, the killing of a camel with a ham sandwich.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for slicing the ham, that made the sandwich, that killed the camel.....that created the ban...that lived in the house that Jack built....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the rat that ate the cheese out of that sequence


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using Cheese Wiz instead of real cheese


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for asking the wizard for cheese whiz


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for bringing up the wizard again even though we all know he is trying to keep a low profile behind that curtain....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for loosening the tops on all the salt shakers at the local diner


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiking the punch at the local AA meeting


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for driving the clown car to the local AA meeting and "sending in the clowns".....:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for clowning around instead of working on that Jack Skellington thing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having over 4 billion visitor messages.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for making me feel bad..... (even though you are infinitely right....)


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for pudding abuse in a public setting.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for leaving me with a tapioca visual


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gelling on the forum


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting a Catbird eat the strawberries


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing what a catbird is


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for feeding her bird.....to the cat


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing about that!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being catty


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for calling someone catty in this dog eat dog world.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting into the middle of a dog fight and biting both dogs


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving the dogs treats for biting Pumpkin.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cheering on the sidelines while eating "hot"dogs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for stealing the 'hot' dog cart from the hot dog guy and pushing it into a crack in the earth where zombies come from.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not wanting me to feed the zombies


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking zombies would want hotdogs instead of braiiiiiiiins.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for not having any brains to feed a zombie with


----------



## aquariumreef

^banned for having zombies brains


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for stealing my zombie brains


----------



## aquariumreef

uʍop ǝpısdn buıǝq ɹoɟ pǝuuɐq


----------



## N. Fantom

^Banned for not realizing that i sleep hanging from the ceiling.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hanging himself from the ceiling


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking pictures of the aforementioned hanging N. Fantom and selling them to tabloids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pricking other people's thumbs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for making something Wicked this way come.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing black cats at the performers in the stage play "Wicked"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for going on the stage while Wicked was playing and flying around the with the flying monkeys....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing water on the Wicked cast.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not having a brain or heart


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing a script for a western called "Six Gun Monkey"


----------



## scareme

^banned for not realizing the monkey had a knife in his sock.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lasso the knife out of the monkey's sock


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for public chainsaw dueling over boiling vats of acid without a licence.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for withholding aforementioned license because he wasn't invited to participate in the duel


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for starting a new page here.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for getting his 'mommy' and a 'mummy' confused and bringing flowers to a tomb and giving his mom scarabs.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting on a mummy outfit and trying to trick AR


----------



## Goblin

Banned for peeling potatoes with a bush axe


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for growing a beard and starting the _Bush Axe Channel_


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned by the Secret Service for talking about axing Bush.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for stealing Bush's axe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaking the Bush to see what falls out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a bushmaster at the local pub during dart night


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for having a bird in the hand instead of two in the bush.....


----------



## graveyardmaster

banned for being in the bush.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for mowing down the bushes with a lawnmower leaving no where for the goblins to hide....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the sneeze guard from the salad bar


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for bribing the health inspector.


----------



## aquariumreef

^banned for dealing in shady sneeze dealings


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for starting a riot and getting zombies to back him up by saying the butcher was out of brains.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling the zombies about Mensa


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling brains to zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for taking all the brains that Hairazor was going to sell to the zombies and sending them to Pluto for the brain-eating Vestigules to enjoy....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for channeling Zurgh


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting rocks in all the dryers at the local laundromat and recording the sound for a "rock" album


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for channeling Zurgh


:jol:That is so weird!!! After I typed that in, I thought to myself...hmm, looks like something Zurgh would post! Ha, Ha! I chatted with him in the graveyard chat Saturday night....maybe it rubbed off!

Oops, sorry....back to the game ^ banned for finding no moss on those tumbling stones.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for harvesting all the moss to make a prop called the moss man.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spray-painting graffiti on the rocks at Stonehenge


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ banned for taking one of the stones from Stonehenge because "it'll make a killer giant tombstone"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving Roxy ideas that would cost us a bazillion bucks to ship across the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for trying to limit Roxy's incredible creativeness with petty things like shipping costs.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the fire pole in the fire house and then sounding the alarm


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting a boiling cauldron under the fire pole.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for setting fire to the pole!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking he is "The God of Hellfire" and trying to bring us fire.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for biting off bat heads....poor little bats....all headless and bleeding....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing me up with Ozzie just because it happened in Iowa


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for pricking her thumb, and now good grief, something wicked now this way comes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being the wicked thing Hairazor accidentally summoned


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for calling me Wicked....You say Wicked...like it's a bad thing... (my favorite fridge magnet that has the Wicked Witch of the West on it with that slogan....love it!)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for having a fridge magnet I would like


----------



## Goblin

Banned for vacationing in Pumpkin5's closet


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for thinking there would be room for anyone in my closet...what with all those skeletons and such...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hoarding Walmart skellies in her closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using her skellies in her closet as clothes hangers


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for violating the fire code having too many skeletons in your closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for asking the skellies in his closet advise on matters of the heart which is rude because we all know a skellie has no heart anymore


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for talking smack about skellies cause we all know that skelly's make no bones about how they feel...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a skellie in the passenger seat and using the carpool lane


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for taking a skellie on a plane as carry on Luggage


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for conspiring with the skellie to hijack the plane


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for letting one of his skelly's drive around town all liquored up on pumpkin ale and screaming out the window, show me your inner bones!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving pumpkin ale to underaged skellies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for making fake ID's for underage skellies so they could buy said pumpkin ale....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for brewing the pumpkin ale and surreptitiously selling it to the skellies knowing full well it just runs right through them


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning brewmasters.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for rounding up all the drunk skellies and chopping them to pieces to use in some macabre Halloween prop that he concocted...just this minute!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making beer battered skellies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for planting plastic flowers and trying to get Roxy to water them


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for leavin them out where I could water them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the plastic flowers Spooky1 planted for me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing the "missing" plastic flowers with paper ones and thinking Spooky1 won't notice


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Roxy would hide such things from me.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not finding the Easter eggs Roxy hid Easter...... two years ago


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for grudging about Easter


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for growing crabgrass in his yard and trying to convince everyone they are a new exotic type of flower


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for keeping a group of Sasquatches corraled in her garage and only letting them out for specifically designated 'sightings' to stir up local interest.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for double parking on the forum


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sneak onto the next space ship to the moon


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being an advanced scout for the Venusian invasion fleet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for even bringing up the invasion! Spooky, the Venusian's are going be so P.O.'d!!! Ahhhh...you're in trouble......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to negotiate a truce with the Venusians behind my back


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting internet for Munchkins


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for saying the M-word.....


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for thinking it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for teaching the Munchkins that ridiculous song and forcing them to sing it in the movie, ruining their chances for any real kind of recording contract, or a decent shot on American Idol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for miming the words to 'Ding, dong, the witch is dead" at her American Idol audition


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being the one who made that ding dong witch dead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for flying her house like a kite in a tornado that eventually fell on the Wicked Witch of the East.....offing her in the end....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for raiding the Munchkins pension fund.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unsportsmanlike behavior at the dwarf tossing competition, held at the local biker bar.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to organize the dwarfs to hold out for retirement to Venusion environs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for preferring unorganized dwarves..........


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to reopen the mines of Moria.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for shaving off the last little wisps of hair on Sméagol's head by promising him he could hold 'precious' for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making those little wisps of hair into a Voodoo bracelet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not going to do that voodoo that you do so well


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for rubbing a voodoo chicken foot on Zurgh's feet and causing them to dance willy-nilly at her slightest command...


----------



## Zurgh

Banned for brewing mischief using an out of date (and out of state) beer brewers permit.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for going out on a limb trying to help the three little pigs, even knowing all but the last pig, who built his house out of bricks was going to be wolf food.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned because "nilly-willy" was brought up


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spontaniously jumping up and doing the chicken dance at baby's baptism


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for making everyone wear 'feathers' when they are doing the chicken dance whether they are squawky or not.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning the godfather of the BBCD baby baptism chicken dance.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for locking his chicken in the dungeon when it wouldn't dance


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for picking the lock with a hair pin, letting the chickens out and having a real old fashioned Hen Party!:googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for still talking about chickens


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for going through the KFC drive through and demanding that the chickens come out and play....while all the time knowing that there are no real chickens there, only dead birds....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for reminding us when we have fried chicken they didn't grow on trees


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using a zombie pic of Annie Lenox as an avatar.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making goo goo eyes everytime he sees a pumpkin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pushing pumpkins in a perambulator


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for opening umbrellas in the house


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing the chimney sweeps umbrella while the "sweep" is still down the chimney


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for forcing black cats into the paths of superstituous people rendering them helpless to move forward or back because of the whole 'bad luck' thing.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hiding behind tombstones at the local cemetary and moaning loudly when people come to their loved ones graveside


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for taking the fun out of graveside pranking


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for banning people as a non-admin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for making me scratch my head and say 'Huh'?


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up in a sheet, yelling "BOOOOOOOO".....then walking straight into the wall and knocking themself out!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for videotaping the above and trying to blackmail P5


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for making copies of Goblin's blackmail tape and selling them on Ebay...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for brewing mischief instead of good coffee


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to the toy section at the store and pushing the buttons on all the talking toys to see if they talk with each other if given the chance


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for hitting the ring for service bell with an employee already there.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for trying to organize the toys to all sing at once "I fink you freeky and I like you a lot" and drive the customers crazy....sort of like this song does me......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stalking Lord Homicide in an effort to find out where he hides the leftover Halloween candy


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for getting jealous over my stalkers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not telling us why he is called Lord Homicide


----------



## Goblin

Banned for holding illegal turtle races


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for trying to legalize them


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to start a lawn gnome revolt


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving the lawn gnomes a secret room to hide out in after they wreak their havoc


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for not helping the lawn gnomes!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for starting a safehouse for lawn knomes and billing the yard jockey's for the cost.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for paying the bill


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the lawn jockey to take her to the Kentucy Derby and get her inside the stables


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for thinking the lawn jockeys can ever get off the stone base they are sunk into and go anywhere but their sad little existence of waiting for a horse to be tied to his little hoop in some rich person's yard.....so sad....


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for being a long winded little pumpkin!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for calling out a pumpkin for her long run on sentences and stray tangents that she sometimes embarks on because she can't help it that is really just the way her twisted mind works...she is after all...only a gourd head......have you ever seen the inside of a pumpkin????


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the lid off all the pumpkins she sees to see if their inards are intact


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning so many people - this must stop


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for all of a sudden pulling a "Mr. Niceguy" remark like that out and banning somebody else....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for the mistreatment of decent people!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned at going against all that is good and decent and sticking his tongue out at dignitaries passing by in a parade


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for throwing a shoe in protest


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for trying to get a head in life.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for collecting heads in life.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking those heads and making a gnarly Halloween wreath out of them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not seeing this as a creative use of heads


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to plant the heads to see if they would reproduce


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for just being so 'dang' good at heart, that the harvest of these heads.....and the wreathing, and the decorating, still on some level....really bothers her.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for seeing a silver lining to head collecting


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for igniting fireflies


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for living in Nilbog... (look it up, I dare you!)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I wouldn't look it up!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for looking it up and now being just a tad bit smarter than the rest of us....oh, except for LordH of course...nobody is smarter than him.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the Last Train to Clarksville and then not meeting anyone at the station


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for mice to rollerskate


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for starting a flea circus and he substituted ticks for the fleas, and even though the ticks keep falling off the tightwire and busting into pieces, Goblin keeps shouting..."The Show Must Go On", "The Show Must GO ON"!!!!(which is really okay with me, because I hate ticks)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for luring lightening bugs into the traps of Venus Flytraps then uses the plants for night lights


----------



## RoxyBlue

(that sounds like a great prop idea)


^banned for claiming to be the reincarnation of P.T Barnum


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for banning me at one point.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cementing a silver dollar to his front steps and taping how many people try to pick it up


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for cutting off all the lights and jumping out and scaring people just for giggles....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking that scaring people is a bannable offense on this forum


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for trying to 'police' other members with no real handcuffs in his arsenal of "fairy proper goodness".....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for speculating about that handcuff thing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for waxing the dining room chairs so highly that guests keep sliding out of the chairs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing poker with monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to use foil wrapped chocolate coins at toll booths


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for pushing all the shopping carts from the local grocery store into the river just to prove they wouldn't float.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get Mickey and Minnie to quit the cartoons and go to work at her haunt


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a giant rodent infestation in her haunt


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a standup comedian at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for *taking* candy from ToTers who come to his house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for filling Goblin's car trunk with Great Stuff


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for cleaning out my trunk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for believing in fairies, even though he's never actually seen one, but has come across several fairy rings in his long walks in the woods and so deduces that fairies do actually exist since they are so talented at getting those mushrooms to grow in circles like that....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating those fairy mushrooms in the belief she will turn into a fairy


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to swim backwards to Europe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for always getting out of bed on the wrong side


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sleeping under the bed


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for kicking out the monster that lives under his bed....and the one in the closet too...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making ToTers tell her how great her haunt is before she will let them leave and if they don't gush enough she makes them go thru again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me laugh on a full stomach


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me eat too much for dinner.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not taking responsibility for your dinner choices (and you KNOW you wanted that chocolate cake)


----------



## debbie5

^banned for not sharing the choco martini


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not wanting a real martini - THE dirty martini. Shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating zombie chickens and turning them loose


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for organizing the zombie chickens that LordH made and getting them to run after LordH and peck him incessentaly...quite alarming.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not believing in Poltrygeists.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for letting his shark pants bite other people.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cow tipping


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for leaving the cows less than a 15% tip.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking chipmunks really can sing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for hearing the 'bluebird on my shoulder' sing and then blasting his little bird body with buckshot...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not buckling under and getting some props done


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for daydreaming at night and having nightmares during the day


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for not buckling under and getting some props done


:undecidekin: Okay..I am banning myself....Roxy is right......:crykin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking over my job duties


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for being brutally honest...it's a tough job...but somebody has got make sure that pumpkins get their dang jobs done, ya'll!


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for falling off her broomstick and injuring an innocent bystander


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for replacing all the toilet paper in the Taco Bell with ductape.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for ductaping his butt at Taco Bell


----------



## Moon Dog

Banned for offering to slice the duct tape off of people's butts at Taco Bell


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: banned for keep talking about people's butts and duct tape....the image is really, really nasty....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making duct tape a dirty four four letter word


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making me read that twice before it made sense:jol:


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for having to look it up in her Funk and Wagnalls


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giggling hysterically every time he says Funk and Wagnalls


----------



## Copchick

Banned for having cooler looking hair than mine!


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for stealing Don King's hair style.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for hiring dodgey people to pour the slab for his new shed.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to clone her Stolloween pumpkin


----------



## Goblin

Banned for razing hair


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making fake treasure maps and selling them as real


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for removing all the toilet paper from port-a-potties on construction sites


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for letting her hubby hire a bunch of 'n'er do wells' to pour her slab for her new Halloween storage building....it's taking SO LONG.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing the slab has been poured


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for thinking my "Merry Band of Michiefs" are not good for your whole 'storage shed debacle' war......well...not really a war...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling marshmallows and long sticks in Salem at the burning of witches


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using a towel as a parachute when they jump off the roof


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Banned for not knowing the diffrince between a Goblin and a Reaper.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hanging from the rfters in the attic


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Banned for being jelous of my hanging


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for rollerskating in a buffalo herd


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for trying to round up the herd of buffalo using a saw horse.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for actually trying to herd cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Pumpkin5 that, for the low price of $1999.95, you will grant her a degree in Advanced Cat Herding, valid in all 50 states and Madagascar


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wanting to open branches of the cat herding school in Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not feeding the saw horses sawdust to help keep them fit


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for trying to breed saw horses to get saw ponies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to his local county fair and entering himself as "Catch of the Day"!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

banned for not being the catch of the day.... Okay I had nothing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for being hard to catch : )


----------



## Copchick

Banned for holding a beer and sickle at the same time. That's dangerous!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for having yet learned the art of duel beer and sickle holding.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dueling with sickles at the local ice cream parlor


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for bringing up Ice cream now I want some.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for inventing Reaper Roads ice cream (or was that Rocky Reaper)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for almost burning the house down trying to burn a candle at both ends!


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for stalking the retirment homes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for staking the retirees because you thought they were vampires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people she is retired because she was tired yesterday and now she's tired again today!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making goat milk soap


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for using the goat milk soap


----------



## Lord Homicide

▲ banned for grating goat milk soap over salad.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for chasing all the goats into trees.


----------



## Lord Homicide

▲ banned for not consulting me before filming a documentary on my secret way of life for NatGeo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping your secret life as a tree climbing goat a secret


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for the tell-all book she is writing about LordH's quirky 'goat in the tree' lifestyle and making a small fortune on the movie rights.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up on the goats and scaring them so bad the milk turned too sour to use in making my soap


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for depending on goat milk for any kind of way to make a living.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting Hairazor's goat


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for thinking she had sheep and dressing up as Little Bo Peep


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get Bo Peep to shear his flock of sheep.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for banding together all the nursery rhyme characters together and threatening a "walk out" if the cow doesn't jump over the moon, and really, really soon. (forget about the dish running away with the spoon, you just can't depend on dishes to do anything right...)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for tying rockets to the cow and lighting them, sending the cow crashing
through her living room!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ banned for telling everyone about my Cow-rockets!!!  Seriously Goblin? You are such a blabbermouth!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned to trying to invent rockets fueled by cow flatulence.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to bottle "Cow Flatulence" to sell for rocket fuel.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for believing cow farts destroy the ozone


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a colored light bulb in his mouth and pretending to be a Halloween prop


----------



## Hysteria17

Banned for believing that he was a Halloween prop to begin with


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping wheelies at stop signs with his go cart


----------



## Copchick

Banned for trying to communicate with dolphins at the zoo.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding the dolphins and steering them away from me when I am tryng to talk to them


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for lying about talking to dolphins on porpoise.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for talking animals but they just ignored him


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating fish in front of the Dolphins and not sharing!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking dolphin are space aliens.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wanting to sleep in that new shed tonight (just to make sure it's all it's supposed to be you know)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearin a hoodie and a fake mustache in the shed.....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for posting a pic of the Unibomber and not one of his cool poems...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting a poetry book in the refrigerator so she woul have cool poems


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing all in white and standing at the entrance to the local graveyard at night and motioning passersby in


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for using cows as ammunition in her unlicensed catapults.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using goats as light artillery


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a flak jacket will protect her from all the poo coming from those flying cows and goats and the occasional otter


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for joining the ranks of the strange and twisted, throwing otters and what not.


----------



## Spooky1

Banned because your mother was a hamster and your father smelt of elderberries. :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned because... Just reference above


----------



## Goblin

Banned just for the fun of it!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for not "jumping in the line" when Harry Belafonte sings for us to.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to make us all sing "Day O" at dawn.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to steal "the handbook for the recently deceased" from the Beetlejuice movie set to use for resurrecting the dead for his haunt


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for saying Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice and then....nothing.....leaving the man hanging.....really Hair??? Seems like bad form!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a civil servant in the afterlife.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for failing to find employment for all the zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Banned for always taking the zombies side in every little thing...Goblin, you know they'll just eat your brains in the end.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for accusing Goblin of having edible brains


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ banned for sampling a tiny piece of Goblin's brain leaving Roxy just a 'wee bit' smarter than she was before........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking my stupendous IQ could be enhanced by ingesting such a miniscule thing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for excessive modesty


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a brainglefood cake for the neighborhood zombies to get on their good side


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a clothing line for zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for trying on the zombie clothing line just so you can 'get the feel' of being a zombie, while all the while know their gray skin color, and rotting flesh just isn't something you have in real interest in pursuing.


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for selling the zombie clothing on the black market.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to make the black market more legit by calling it the green market


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for measuring everyone's carbon footprint


----------



## Goblin

Banned for shooting himself out of cannon and telling everyone he could fly!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlicensed toad replicating in a public park.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for replicating his toads with wings and giggling when they hit windshields, because let's face it....flying toads are simply scary on some level....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to recreate the plagues of Egypt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to recreate the plagues of Egypt in our basement


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up behind dignitaries getting their picture taken and giving them bunny ears


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wearing bunny ears while doing photo bombs


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing bunny ears while doing tequila shooters : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for wearing the bunny ears and the cotton tail while all the while doing tequila shots with lime!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Yeeeaahhhh!










^ banned for taking my picture : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ banned for forgetting that I not only have the pictures....I've got the VIDEO...bunny-man...you are in TROUBLE now.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for stealing Ralphie's Christmas bunny suit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making my head swim with visions of Christmas bunnies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for letting her head go swimming right after she ate lunch


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving hot tongue and cold shoulder sandwiches to his guests


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to open a hot tongue and cold shoulder sandwich concession stand!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sucking the stuffing out of eclairs and then putting them back


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned hording all the pineapple upside down crab


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for mixing crab and pineapple


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for put the lime in the coconut and drink it all up!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for drinkng uncola


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned by Max Headroom for not being a coke-ologist.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for posting that picture!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not being a Max Headroom fan


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing like the Tin Woodman for parties


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for saying "bah !" to a beehive .....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing a beehive hairdo under your reapers cloak


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for slipping bees into Evil A's beehive hairdo


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making sand castles in her living room


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending a wave to knock down my sand castle in my living room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for starting a wave in church during the sermon


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

^banned for mooning up against the front window outside of a TGIFridays (true story)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the car window when driving past pretty women


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for fogging up the windows with too much heavy breathing


----------



## Goblin

Bnned for organizing a zombie/human barbecue for the Fourth


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for not donating generously to the committee for upholding zombie rights.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bundling zombies for sale as six packs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to teach zombies how to develop six-pack abs


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for serving tofu brains to zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ banned for throwing a big July 4th shindig and not inviting any of the other forum members......(hey guys...just so you know I WAS INVITED..and we are going sit there and talk about all of you guys...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making up stories about the 4th


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not remembering it is now "OK to lie"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for missing Zombie Prom Night


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking undies off the neighbors clothsline and running them up his flag pole


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning bullies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating crab legs.....off of live crabs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned from the art room for eating all the paste


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pasting stickers all over the windshield of the neighbor's car


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for setting up a lemonaide stand and selling prune juice instead...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saving the skins from Roxy's prunes and making a prune skin rug


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for inventing the prune milkshake


----------



## Hairazor

Won a prune eating contest but understandably couldn't wait around for his award


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned along with Goblin for forgetting which thread this is


----------



## Hairazor

**haha, brain fart**

_Banned_ for getting the words mixed up for the rain dance and causing the drought at my house


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for dressing up as a zombie to do her rain dance.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for giving the zombie an umbrella


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking everyone else's fingers after eating fried chicken


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not bringing a bucket of extra crispy over....That would so hit the spot ! : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for connecting the dots in the dot room


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for collecting Polka-Dot Man comic books


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for trying to rent the space under his name


----------



## Goblin

Banned for renting the space under his name!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for pickling geese feet for entertainment purposes only.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for creating plagues, just so you can wear that cool mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not being cast as one of the masked models in Zurgh's Plague Doctor Fashion Show


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to peek under the "plague" mask


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for trying to trim my red wig.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for using a cat as an accessory.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ banned for not realizing that the Cat was using Zurgh as the accessory......


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for calling it a CATastrophe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using *cat*sup on his hot*dog*


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for regulating condiments.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling bogus titles to condominiums on the moon


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not believing there is an actual company that sells lunar real estate.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for making me want to break out the Uranus puns .......


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlicensed mime flogging at the clown preserve.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as a zombie mime


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing his voice and making the zombie mime speak


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being stuck in an invisible box


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to mail my invisible box


----------



## Goblin

Banned trying to read the invisible mail


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for believing you saw something looking at something invisible


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for gross punctuation errors, wombat smuggling over state lines, and unlicensed plumber ogling on an off Tuesday.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for excessive clarity of thought.


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for checking the outdoor thermometer more than 5 times a day, every day this past week.

(wombat smuggling Zurgh?)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for continually saying, "Is it hot in here or is it just me"?


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for plotting to push the Earth's orbit out farther from the sun to cool things down.


----------



## Goblin

Sits in the refigerator to stay cool


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Banned for putting a foil wrapped tater in the microwave to cook it.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting tater in neighbor's car's tailpipe


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for blowing a hole in the neighbor's house with a spud cannon.


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for owning not one, but two spud cannons


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for inventing the Spud Gatling Gun.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using raw eggs instead of spuds in his G gun


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for excessive bubble bathing on a shower only day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a spud cannon to pop those bubbles


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for crying her eyes out when the bubbles popped!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for revealing the actual cause of death of Bubbles, spontaneous combustion.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for blowing combustible bubbles.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for making Michael Jackson sad


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for blowing methane bubbles in the tub......
(hence the gas mask : )


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for slipping garlic into Lord H's gas mask


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stampeding methane-producing cattle through the Vatican


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for organizing the imfamous Cheeto's Heist of 89


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for trying to riot alone.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for sticking his nose in everyone's business.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for combining business with pleasure at a flogging


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for driving a combine on my front yard... "Don't think I didn't know it was you."


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posts 3 times in a row, just to become a post ho.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for creating a cereal for Post Ho's.......yep! Post Toasties!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned due to lack of milk...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for secretly hoarding all the milk so that his "fashion cats" can have as much as they want, whenever they want....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for feeding milk to lactose-intolerant props


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for milking the sheep and shearing the cow


----------



## PirateLady

Banned for keeping the sheep for her serta mattress.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for telling the Serta "black" sheep that he just doesn't cut the mustard and isn't as good as the fluffy white ones...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dying the white sheep black so the black one has company


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for being the plaid sheep..


----------



## aquariumreef

Banned for counting everything but the sheep


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for washing his sheep at the car wash and finding out it shrinks from using hot water


----------



## Goblin

^Banned for dressing up as Little Bo Peep and herding tiny little sheep


----------



## PirateLady

^banned for dressing up as a wolf and scaring Little Bo Peep


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being a peeping Tom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing his avatar every 60 seconds


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for ignoring restraining order for stalking me on the forum.

(lol, you're funny)


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing that putting on that suit will change things for him.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for using the putter in my office.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking C.E.O. stands for Chief Executing Officer


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not executing Plan B.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for wearing armor to work


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sleeping all day and partying all night!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for scaring herself with ghost stories


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending all your ghosts to my house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pretending to be a ghost writer


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for writing to ghosts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wining and dining the cute ghosts


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for whining about ghosts.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for asking the ghosts if they would like cheese with their whine....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being cheesy, period.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^banned for bringing it down to a personal level when....it is...after all....just fun and games!

P.S. and I am not cheesy!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not knowing that smiley faces make it a joke and friendly  (I didn't really mean it in a mean way)


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for being a human smiley


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for dressing up as The Grim Reaper and visiting retirement homes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting the retirement home chocolate bars with exlax


----------



## Lord Homicide

(where do y'all come up with this stuff?)

^ banned for replacing real tombstones with foam tombstones in the local cemetery.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for being way to in touch with his feminine side and not knowing that I get what the smiley face means and I counter that with my grinning face. 

P.S. means I am joking too Lordielord....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for defoliating the neighbor's magnolia tree


----------



## Pumpkin5

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for defoliating the neighbor's magnolia tree


:jol: Hey Rox? Those leaves were volunteers.....I did not pluck or plunder on that tree....and you are banned for even thinking that I would...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for using too many face icons!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not having a face under that gas mask.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not having a body under that dirt pile


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for digging up the dirt pile to see if there was a body


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for hunting zombies without a license


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the chimneysweeps umbrella while he is down the chimney


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for jacking with my flue and smoking me out.


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for not wearing his gasmask while she was smoking.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for arresting anyone wearing a gas mask in hope of unmasking Lord H.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to blow a bubble big enough to envelop LordH


----------



## Goblin

Banned for blowing bubbles laced with nitroglycerine


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for taking HR's toys away


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for blowing up all of HRs toys with firecrackers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using firecrackers around sleeping dogs and babies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for refusing to wear the "Fair Hair" tshirts I had printed up and distributed to all the forum members with Hair's Avatar on them.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for poison testing, while disguised as a free sample distributor, with out a licence.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling the Titanic Captain "Let's go over there and look at the iceberg!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for use of unlicensed nuclear accelerator.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people his getup is the new gear for Ghostbusters


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ BANned with a roll-on deodorant.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to make gas masks a fashion accessory.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for selling his neighbor's lawn furniture


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting stuck here cause Heaven don't want him and the Devil's afraid


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for dumping a hair growth compound on neighbors front yard


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for encouraging hair removal among the over- haired...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving bald people combs with no teeth


----------



## Copchick

Banned for trying to style a comb-over


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing about the darker going ons in my shop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for cutting clients' hair in the dark


----------



## Dan The Welder

^ Banned for banning people unreasonably banned


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me have to stop and think that through......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fishing in the fish tank


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for breeding long haired weasels, with intent to shave.


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for rescuing bald weasels


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for weasel stomping


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making my eyes bug out on that video


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned fpr stomping a Mink instead of a weasel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a stomped mink coat with a matching stomped weasel hat


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing a live fox stole


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^^banned for telling the fox hounds where the live fox stole around Roxy's neck was hiding and then causing a brewhaha to ensue....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for telling everyone "hey, the 80s called..." jokes.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as Captain Kangaroo


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for thinking a goblin and grim reaper are the same thing


----------



## scareme

banned for forgetting to walk backwards when it is 99 days until Halloween. I wouldn't be surprised if you forgot what to do on 98 until Halloween, too.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for walking backwards till a 78 Pontiac stopped it!


----------



## scareme

banned for driving a 78 Pontiac into me.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for collecting AMC Pacers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the Pacers to make his own carhenge


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling her neighbor's house while they were on vacation


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for keeping a decade's worth of playboys from the 70s under your bed


----------



## Copchick

Banned for wishing he had those 70's Playboy mags


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for taking those 70s playboy mags away


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using those same Playboy mags for target practice


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for letting Copchick swipe my Playboy collection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a Playboy collection


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for giving me the Playboy blues


----------



## Goblin

Banned for calling himself Huge Hefer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for peeping at the playboy mansion from atop The Spelling Manor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pushing Goblin off the roof of the manor for bad spelling


----------



## Lord Homicide

(hard to ban ^ for that!!)

^^ banned for taking Goblin's peeping spot


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for faking a news media pass and trying to bluff his way into the Playboy Mansion


----------



## Copchick

Banned for trying to pass as Hef's current Bunny


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for passing gas in Hef's face.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking Hef and I swing that way!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using Hef's swing!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using gourds as balls for his new bat


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for pitching the gourd!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not donating to the battered bat society


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning the Humanitarian of the Year!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for "getting his kicks on Route 66"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting kicked off Route 66!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for changing the signs to say route 666


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking there's a significance to God spelled backwards is Dog, while Devil spelled backwards is lived.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^^banned for reversing words and trying to find hidden meanings in them and then getting everyone jazzed up about the hidden meanings.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for standing in front of the pumpkin pie displays and crying for pumpkins lost


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sticking your thumb in all the pies on display at the local bakery and then yelling "Where's the plum?"


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for starting a pie fight at the bakery with herself


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Banned for jumping of a giant pie at Roxy's birthday party


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for coaxing Goblin into doing the whole 'jump out of a pie' routine at Roxy's birthday and then joining in and doing a "Magic Mike" dance routine with Goblin just to watch Roxy blush!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for making me puke in my mouth...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for his unusually suspicious distaste of chick flicks...cases in point? Twilight movies and Magic Mike....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for loving a movie series that tells the story of a depressed girl's dilemma between necrophilia and bestiality.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for his inability to appreciate anything that is not as simplistic as a set of Rockem Sockem Robots....


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting beaten at Rockem Sockem Robots by a monkey


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to a mall with a water feature and dangling his feet in the water


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking goldfish are made out of real gold


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing Ding Dong Ditch in his neighborhood on Halloween


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for use of a poorly forged boarding pass, in order to smuggle Sammie the Wonder Snail past Customs Officials.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for informing the aliens about the location of UFO hunters.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making crop circles in neighboring yards


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for making crop circles in peoples hair...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for chicken rustling


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making nomnomnom sounds every time he sees a chicken


----------



## Goblin

Clucks like a chicken everytime she drives by a KFC


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for dressing up in a chicken and costume and passing out hot dogs to just totally confuse people!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having the user name Pumpkin5 and not growing her own pumpkins.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the fan on the HVAC on all night


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not fanning the person above Roxy's post all night


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for his "Oh So Very High Opinion" of himself.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for causing a ruckus


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for saying I cause a ruckus while all the time knowing that deep down all the ruckus causing is caused by none other than the elusive LordH!!!


----------



## Copchick

^banned for using the word "ruckus" twice in one sentence.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not cuffing the ruckus rioter


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^banned for stealing Copchick's cuffs so she has to resort to rubberbanding the ruckus rioter


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for criticizing and not helping rubberband the raging ruckus rioter!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to enlist zombies to quell the ruckus


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for inviting zombies to Fuddrucker's


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving the directions to Fudpuckers instead of Fuddruckers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for sending people on a wild goose chase around their asses to get to their elbows or an equally round about way to get some place really easy, but making it really hard....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for confusing everyone


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for easily getting "confrused"....as the ching chang china man says.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for horwibble Chinese expwessin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for giving away ancient Chinese secrets of how to get out laundry stains......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving away ancient Chinese


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for wielding the hammer and sickle!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for obviously getting the Fair Hair "confrused" with someone with a sickle or some such nonsense like that...I am at a loss.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for losing her way


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for losing his whey


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for losing a battle of witts with a snowman


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being confrusing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking I'm Confuscious


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for breeding racing spiders for size and speed


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being racy


----------



## highbury

^ banned for posting 1,500 times in 3 short months


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for knowing more about me than ME.. holy crap you're right


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for declaring yourself Humanitarian of the Year


----------



## Lord Homicide

_LOL_

^ banned for being loved 60 times and not loving back


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for being the only forum member that can tell you things you didn't even know about yourself from looking at your photo albums, CSI that he is......


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for jumping into tornados to see if they'll take her to Oz!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for performing self-electro shock therapy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to hold Goblin's hand during his shock therapy


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for having a shocking personality


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for standing outside the monkey cage at the zoo singing "Shock the Monkey"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for caging monkeys


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for setting the monkeys free


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for gettin the monkeys all liquored up on EA's beer


----------



## autumnghost

^ banned for teaching drunk monkeys to fly


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for drunk preaching to the Monkees


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drunk punching the monkees


----------



## Kaoru

Banned for giving the monkeys a hair cut!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for cutting in and talking about monkeys


----------



## Kaoru

banned for exclusive monkey talk.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for monkey business, tomfoolery and general mayhem


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for seeing, hearing and speaking evil.


----------



## Kaoru

banned for taking a pic of rotted corpse and using it as your ava!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiring yourself out as a rotting corpse photographer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for courting a corpse


----------



## Copchick

Banned for having to go to court for curtly courting a corpse named Kurt


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for so many c c c c k's


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for lobbying to have "C" removed from the alphabet.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for mixing vegetables within the confines of a veggie pot pie and never adding any kind of meat which just leaves the pot pie never fully measuring up to what it could be if Spooky would just include that little bit of protein....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for a long response


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting mushy:jol:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for confusing me with someone else


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for having duel personalities. You just think she has the wrong person. Lol!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for arresting TOTs with no costumes


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for disappearing for 8 months.


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for no valid reason whatsoever.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for supplying firearms to animals so they can fight back!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving guns to cats. We all know how sypathetic he is to cats.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for finding a picture of a cat holding a gun!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for training cats how to shoot guns


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a cat gun runner


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not realizing that cats prefer lightsabers.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for chanting "cat fight ! Cat fight !"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking "cat fight" doesn't have anything to do with "cats"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not supplying an example of said catfight... such as pics or video


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not fixing fried catfish after bringing it up!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for throwing water on the cat fight to break it up.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being his cat's tag tem partner


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for drinking milk with the cats out of the cat bowl


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing the cat's bowl and making headgear out of it


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for stealing peoples' headgear to make Halloween props!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not including cats in your reply


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being a lemming in the cat conversation


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to make cat lovers "lemming" themselves over a cliff


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not blocking the cliff for cat lover lemmings


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for being catty


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for a bad cattitude


----------



## Copchick

Banned for being bad to the bone


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not banning me for saying "cattitude"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to make his own catsup using stray cats


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for trying to make cocktails from cocktail sauce.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not writing a banning song


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not finishing my Halloween shirt yet.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for banning a banner


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for mistreating tapestries.


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA

Banned for inappropriate use of a government issue chemical filtration device.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving that Panda a beer then making him walk home


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for working as a clown at a squid rodeo, without proper documentation.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for arguing with a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## Draik41895

^banned for dancing on the ceiling at times other than an exorcism


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for giving money to Fidel Castro's town


----------



## Copchick

Banned for performing in a circus for Fidel Castro


----------



## Draik41895

Banned for not running away and joining the circus


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for putting his area code in his handle


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for thinking area code are five digits long


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tugging on Superman's cape and pulling the mask off the Lone Ranger


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking he was Bad, Bad, Leroy Brown!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for keeping a razor in her shoe


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for instigating the imfamous midnight cemetery prop raid of 2011


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for driving between the railroad crossing gates


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking declaring himself "Lord" is humanitarian


----------



## Lord Homicide

(lol - nice)

banned for being a Canadian lunatic


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for causing an international incident with MrG


----------



## Copchick

Banned for muling halloween props from the US into Canada


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for uncovering our underground railroad for Halloween props


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to disguise your smuggling tunnel as a haunted tunnel


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a master of disguise


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for liking the movie "Master of Disguise"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for disguising himself as a "Master of the Universe" when really the Lord of Dance


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for owning those same tights.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using those tights as a neck tie


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to breed feather boas


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for research into the forbidden art of plasma-puddling...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for shooting birds with an antiaircraft gun!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not warning the fowl of their impending doom


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to resurrect the fowl with VooDoo


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to bend the poultrygeist to her will.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for including the poultrygeists in his will


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for tarring and feathering people who have fallen asleep at movie theaters


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get those tarred and feathered people to be in her Haunt


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for owning a chicken suit and pecking for worms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to fish with gummy worms as bait


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for trying to fry gummy eggs.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hunting Gummy Bears without a license


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for eating gummy eggs from worms


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for coating George Brett's bat with melted gummy candy in lieu of pine tar.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for illegally tapping evergreen trees for Pine Tar


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for impersonating an environmental cop


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for capping and trading


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling creme puffs with toothpaste


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for brushing her teeth with creme filling


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for creating an alternate universe where the Tooth Fairy and Easter Bunny switch jobs and leave eggs under pillows and teeth in Easter baskets. :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving me nightmares about the tooth bunny!


----------



## Goblin

Stayed up all night waiting for the tooth bunny


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to stranger's funerals and playing "Ding Dong the Witch is Dead" as they lower the coffin into the ground.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for trying to probate the estates of still-living munchkins.....


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for impersonating the Dread Pirate Roberts


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for asking all the forum members if they have a hand with six fingers


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for giving Gory a foot prop with six toes


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for telling people to "prepare to die"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for whispering too loud in movie theaters


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for swimming with shrieking eels.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for the inconceivable.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for training bats to dive bomb zombies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for training bats to carry messages


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for what was contained in those messages


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for having the only decoder ring that works and will not let anyone else use it to read their bat messages.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for flagrant use of pumpkin seeds


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for taking liberties with pumpkin seeds and then burying the evidence. (and 3 months later getting 'sold out' by the vines...)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing Johnny Pumpkinseed and spreading pumpkin seed where ever she goes


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for "pricking"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for telling his fairy tales to everyone, whether they want to hear them or not!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for defiling a Justin Bieber doll


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hiding all Justin Bieber dolls from impending destruction


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for wearing skull boots to work


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for mopping the floor with sugar water


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for thinking it was water : )


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for having a beer on the job


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for selling beer to underage zombies and not even real beer, but some of that 'fake ale' stuff.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not having her crows painted


----------



## Gorylovescene

^Banned for drawing "Crow's Feet" on unsuspecting victims


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having real crow's feet


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for selling smurfs on the black market


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for buying them for cheap labor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mismanagement of a smurf sweatshop


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for hiring non-union smurfs


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for keeping smurfs in the closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a closet smurf


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making the smurfs in her closet into skellie smurfs


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for makings skellies when the recipe _clearly_ calls for boneless Smurfs

ingredients
8 (4- to 5-ounce) boneless Smurfs
1 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon black pepper
Scant 1/2 teaspoon cayenne
Scant 1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
3 tablespoons mild molasses
2 tablespoons finely chopped scallion
1 tablespoon unsalted butter
3 tablespoons olive oil

preparation

Marinate Smurfs:
Wash Smurfs and pat dry. Stir together salt, black pepper, cayenne, and allspice and rub all over Smurfs. Arrange Smurfs in 1 layer in a baking pan and marinate, covered and chilled, at least 1 hour.

Make sauce:
Simmer broth, lime juice, molasses, and scallion in a small heavy saucepan, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until slightly thickened, 8 to 10 minutes. Remove from heat and whisk in butter until incorporated. Season sauce with salt and pepper and keep warm.

Broil Smurfs:
Arrange oven rack so that top of Smurf (on top of broiler pan) will be 2 inches from heat, then preheat broiler. Lightly oil broiler pan and heat under broiler until hot. Brush Smurfs (on both sides) with olive oil and broil 2 inches from heat, turning once, until just cooked through, 6 to 10 minutes total.

Serve Smurf drizzled with sauce.


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for making Smurfs the other OTHER white meat


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for making me read their post in the voice of Fat Bastard


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to steal Fat Bastards Mojo


----------



## Gorylovescene

Banned for being dead sexy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for realizing I am dead


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to collect the life insurance on herself


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for selling life insurance to zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Nope...not going to ban Mr. Grimm....he is A-okay in my book!
...now....whoever is next, you can ban me for not banning!


----------



## Spooky1

^ Banned for not being cruel hearted enough to ban Mr.Grimm.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not putting P5 on a Double Secret Ban for not banning


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for trying to get Spooky1 to put me on some double secret something or other (but Spooky1 is just not that mean, so "meh" to you LordH)


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being a complete brat!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for excessive name calling and 'tattle-telling' on the banned thread.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for being thin skinned


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing what "ION" stands for


----------



## Copchick

Banned for beating me to the post causing me to edit.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not revealing what your original ban was


----------



## Copchick

Here's what it was originally:

^ Banned for skinning gourds leaving them exposed for all to see


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for pumpkin chunkin with nude gourds


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking a discus was a metal frisbee


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for throwing the discus and tricking dogs into catching them


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for shot putting mutts


----------



## MrGrimm

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:^Nope...not going to ban Mr. Grimm....he is A-okay in my book!
> ...now....whoever is next, you can ban me for not banning!


Awww shucks! 

^ banned for giving P5 a hard time


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for _not_ giving P5 a hard time!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for all around meanness towards your kind and sweet forum friend P5, who is really, really sweet...wait...that is me...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Banned for being wishy-washy, you're hot, you're cold, be mean to me, don't be mean to me... and banned for making my head spin for the bamn banning ban sentence up-ban.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ Banned for being wishy-washy, you're hot, you're cold, be mean to me, don't be mean to me... and banned for making my head spin for the bamn banning ban sentence up-ban.


:jol:^banned for acting like a girl........


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting to that memo you were supposed to have ready for the big meeting this week


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for writing memos with lipstick and getting it smeared before delivery


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for applying lipstick with a dipstick.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a dipstick for shish kabob at a cookout


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to self publish a book on cooking on a hot engine block.


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for using the oil pan as an over pan.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to shoot down Peter Pan


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for winning a beauty contest over Tinker Bell


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not thinking happy thoughts...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for clapping so vigorously he squashed TinkerBelle


----------



## Goblin

Banned for claiming her fairy dust as next of kin


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for slipping Tinkerbell over your finger to perform a "finger puppet" routine.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for running through the forest stomping on fairy rings and totally ruining any chance of Tinks fairy friend's using their portal to enter this world.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for connecting the fairy portals with Harry Potter's and causing a collision between the two


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for disrupting Zurghs interdimensional transspacial vortex portals


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using Zurghs interdimensional transspacial vortex portal to go to the bathroom


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for flushing the instructions to ZITVP into another universe.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for talking smack about kitties on another thread since the kitties are definitely big fans of Zurgh and Zurgh's interdimensional transspacial vortex portals.....


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for using two ^ characters... yeah I got nothin'


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for not coming up with a good ban for P5's crazy rambling about inter-dimensional space traveling cats


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned just because I SAID SO....meh!


----------



## Lord Homicide

lol
Banned for not banning me with a good excuse!


----------



## badgerbadger

^ banned for using ZITVP to leave the inter-dimensional space traveling cats in random vehicles in various Wal-Mart parking lots.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for unauthorized badger repetition ........


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not being Evil enough


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for having no idea just how Evil I am......: )


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for not being as evil as me!


----------



## badgerbadger

^banned for leaving concentrated evil in a toaster and burning down a house.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for calling in the wrong address ^ to the fire department


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hosing down the wrong house


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for roasting marshmallows in the house fire


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for forgetting the graham crackers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating all the chocolate^


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for using white chocolate and telling everyone that the 'white chocolate' has the mashmallows 'built in'......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to dye dark chocolate white


----------



## graveyardmaster

banned for eating my favorite candy


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for not sharing the candy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting those spiffy police high heels with the lights and not posting a picture wearing them


----------



## Copchick

@ Hairazor - (Lol!!! I think if I was in another line of work, they'd be more practical! But holy smokes they'd be cool to have. Lol!)

^ Banned for calling me to the carpet on those shoes!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using her taser to warm up lunch


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for using CC's tazer to style her hair


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding shotgun in a hearse


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for making me subconsciously read "banned for hiding a shotgun in his arse"


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for sending our minds into the gutter


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for washing them out there^


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for starting yet another page in this endless thread


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not saying "no" to posting on this game.


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for not taking Mr. G. for a posting addiction intervention


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not citing Mr. G for excessive posting


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for discriminating against post-whores (it's the worlds oldest profession after all )


----------



## Lord Homicide

(haha, nice)

Banned for running a green sleeves posting ring


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for rolling up his sleeves and jumping into posting with both hands flying


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for flying without a license


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for sleeping in this morning, while I had to go to work.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for wearing shark pants to work


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for double dipping.....(don't get me started.......)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not skinny dipping


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for getting out of the pool.......


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for watching


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dumping bubble solution into the pool


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Banned for giving lice to the elevendy seventh annual panda hair licking ceremony comity


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using nitroglycerine as a gasoline additive


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using gasoline as mouthwash


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for gargling mouthwash while wearing his gas mask.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being the gargling police!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up gargle with gargoyle and you can imagine what a mouthful that would be


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing a gargoyle with a grotesque


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for teaching gargoyles to spit.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for breeding gargoyles that have disney voices


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for claiming Disney voices have taken over your head!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a voice over for Disney characters when they're singing


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for reenacting the Snow White apple scene at work with her boss.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for reinacting the dwarf apple scene in the basement with Roxy's gargoyles....


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not being a Red Dwarf fan


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing Dr. Who rules.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sneak aboard the Tardis


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taking the Tardis for a joyride


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me look up Tardis


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Banned for making me look up Tardis too.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not studying your Dr. Who dictionary. (Today's word is Daleks)


----------



## graveyardmaster

banned for trying to exterminate! exterminate! me with your daleks spooky1


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned

And

^^banned for making me go find a picture of Ogre


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not including a pic of booger


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hijacking a flying saucer


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for refusing to go with the aliens in the flying saucer


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wanting to probe the aliens


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for asking probing questions


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using funny looking probes during interrogation.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wanting to be probed without interrogation (lol!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

(lol - I knew you were waiting for me to post first!)

Banned for throwing in a red herring!


----------



## Copchick

(Okay, I can't post what I really want to post about the red herring so I'll keep it PG Lord H!  Lol!)

^ Banned for pickling live herring


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with....a herring!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sharpening the herring for the tree cutting


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not "herring" me out on this!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for "herring" out instead of "hairing" out


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hearing the herring's hair fall out!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for complete lunacy!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for watching Jersey Shore


----------



## Copchick

Oh snap! Lol!!!

^ Banned for wanting to be "Mike-The Situation" this halloween!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking I have anything near a six pack


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for drinking the six pack and not sharing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to dance like Gene Kelly but looking more like Emmett Kelly


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for singing in the rain


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not knowing the joy of singing in the rain and splashing around in puddles.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for finding that gif lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giffing a damn - nyuck nyuck nyuck


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not getting permits for building a dam


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not following the dam homophones


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being homophonic (repeating "nyuck, nyuck, nyuck")


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for decrying homophonic rights. (yukyukyuk - which is the correct spelling?? nyuck or yuk)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not knowing his nyuck from his yuk


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a former girlfriend of one of the three stooges


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ current : )


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping wheelies in funeral processions


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to get Copchick to give Evil Andrew a ticket


----------



## Goblin

Banned for offering to pay his fine.......all in pennies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for his unbelievable storylines in the Finish My Sentence thread...


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for brown nosing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for hating on me brown-nosing anyone other than the great and powerful LordH....and it is not called brown-nosing when it is sincere...it is called being Pumpkin-licious!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for contributing to the inflation of Lord H's ego:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not going to the kitchen and bringing me a cold Mike's Hard Lemonade. :googly:


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lol banned for drinking Mike's Hard Lemonade.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that's a bad thing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to clone a pet Tyrannosaurus Rex


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to domesticate "the children of the night"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing the Moonwalk......on the moon!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for mooning while doing the moon walk on the moon.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for video taping Goblin who was mooning while doing the moon walk on the moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pirating the mooning moon walking Goblin video


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for suggesting the tagline "It'll Blow Uranus Away" for the pirated copies of the video.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned to the far icy reaches of the dwarf planet Pluto, for that pun.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for retribution over the Mike's Hard Lemonade


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking Mike's from a champagne glass with a little parasol in it


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for telling people that she had gargoyles changes the shingles on her roof


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for employing illegal gargoyles


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for knocking gargoyle job policies of other forum members


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for defending illegal gargoyles


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for googling gargling gargoyles


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a card carrying member of the Gargoyles Union Local 1031


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not pantsing the Gargoyle Union Steward in public.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for shipping gargoyle jobs overseas


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not addressing the needs of homeless gargoyles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing gargoyles in little police uniforms and keeping them on her desk at work


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking CopChick actually does any work


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to get the gargoyles to wear tights


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking that wouldn't be a cool idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting gargoyle blood into bottles of TrueBlood


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for training gargoyles to ride motorcycles without helmets


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for taking the gargoyles thing too far


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for limiting the rights of gargoyles


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for trying to explain something logical to a mad leprechaun


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing green and singing "They're Magically Delicious!"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for eating all the wee marshmallow lucky charms out of the Lucky Charms box and leaving the undelightful cereal portion......


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not appreciating the complex flavors and texture of the cereal when not marshmallows can be found


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for spending too much time writing a dissertation about kid's cereal


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not realizing kids cereal is the foundation of youth.


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for cereal industry propaganda and marketing pure sugar as "the foundation of youth" to our kids!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for kidnapping the Lucky Charms leprechaun


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for being an accomplice


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for snitching me out.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the ghosts out of her attic and trying to walk them on a leash


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for using fake handcuffs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for secretly substituting real hancuffs and throwing away the key


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for farting and not laughing about it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me laugh out loud over your last ban


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for making me laugh again knowing that you laughed


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the cream filling out of the oreo cookies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for drinking orange juice then brushing your teeth with a smile on your face


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making no sense


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for not knowing how disgusting the whole orange juice after a tooth brushing can be! I equate it to chewing on tinfoil!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for knowing all Orange juice trivia.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^banned for having your forum username written across the butt of your panties... Banned for being weird and wearing panties too


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for calling a man's undergarments panties instead of briefs


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for seeming to support men wearing panties


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing panties can really support a man


----------



## Lord Homicide

LOL
banned for searing a nasty visual into my head.... *barf*


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not being supportive of his fellow man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for supporting use of the term "hubby" for a married man


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for posting before your "hubby".


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I'm testing out the new banning equipment


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for testing on his new banning equipment on his cats. Gasp!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for always being on the Forum in the morning before me


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not believing you are beloved across the forum


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for being way too nice lately and totally destroying his "bad boy" image!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging bad boy behavior


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for not liking the bad boys


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking Roxy should like bad boys.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking you are not one of those bad boys Roxy should like


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing a Supergirl costume to work


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for using his X-ray vision to look underneath everyone's clothes!! ( hey Roxy, talk about your bad boys!)


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for painting herself green and calling herself the Kryptonite Pumpkin


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get a green tan from the glow of P5's Krytonite


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for spray tanning unsuspecting people


----------



## Goblin

Banned for organizing the imfamous prop raid on the morgue in 2010


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being the king pin of the infamous prop raid of 2010.


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for driving the getaway hearse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for laying in the back of the hearse to get a feel for "later"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joyriding in a hearse


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for hearsing around


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for rehearsing his herd of horses with hearses for the circus.


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for missing rehearsal.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for missile rehearsal ......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cornering the market for mistletoe


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using her toes as missiles


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to get a pedicure for those missiles


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for taking out a pedicab with a missile


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for paying the pedicab driver with wooden nicklels


----------



## Goblin

Banned for counterfeiting wooden nickels


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dropping pennies from the top of the ferris wheel


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for rocking the seat back and forth at the top of the ferris wheel while it's stopped


----------



## Goblin

Banned for standing up on the seat and yelling "I'm the Queen of the Ferris wheel" at passing birds!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking a sling shot on the ferris wheel to shoot out lights on other rides


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being armed and dangerous on a ferris wheel


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for riding the Ferris wheel, and mumbling over and over "Buehler......Buehler......Buehler......"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing in green and dancing and singing "They're magically crappy!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using Toilet Duck to clean your salad bowls


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for making me thinking about dirty jokes involving tossing a salad


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me conjure thoughts about dirty salads


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me think too! (glad I'm not the only one)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving below the speed limit in the left lane just to see if anyone has enough nerve to pass you


----------



## MrGrimm

^Banned for reading my mind every time I see a police car do that


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not having the guts to pass a police car.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me want to throw caution to the wind and pass a police car


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Banned for making me want to throw caution to the wind and pass a police car


Gee! Bet that's a lot harder than passing a kidney stone! 

I ought to ban myself for that one! 

Banned for driving while wearing a chicken suit!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for teaching chickens how to play soccer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for giving the chickens the dang soccer ball and the rule book!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making chickens do chin ups as part of their training regimen


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making up her own version of the "Chicken Dance".


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as Colonel Sanders to scare chickens


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to dig up Colonel Sanders to steal his secret recipe


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating her own secret chicken recipe using brown sugar, chocolte milk, and a dash of motor oil!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> ^ Banned for not having the guts to pass a police car.


Guts my ass.. I did that once (literally about 1 mph faster than the motorcycle cop) and he pulled me over and gave a me a ticket.

Banned for taking two cubes of sugar and creamer in your cup motor oil in the morning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting sugar in the gas tank so you could get out of work because the car needed fixing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking a bumper car joy riding


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for carjacking the Flintstones car.


----------



## Draik41895

Banned for not living near a Shopko or whatever


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting the imfamous cockroach/bee war of 2009


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for illegal betting on the cockroach/bee war


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to the cockroach/bee war with a can of Raid


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for raiding the bee hive for honey and royal jelly


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to start a cookie factory inside a hollow tree......and setting it on fire!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking the Keebler Elves make cookies out of sawdust


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cooking her famous sawdust pecan cookies


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:banned for banning the only elf tall enough to reach the oven doors, sealing the fate of no more Keebler cookies for any of us....way to go Goblin!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making her props look like zombie keebler elves


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking the zombie kiebler eleves were real


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for inviting the zombie Keebler Elves to a "brain"storming conference


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for overfeeding the zombie keebler elves at the brain storming conference.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to teach the zombie Keebler Elves the can-can for the conference for the entertainment part (but their legs kept flying off)


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she can't can can in Kansas with the uncanny Kiebler Elf zombies!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for canning the local neighborhood strays (Sorry Goblin, all I could come up with )


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making her skellies sleep on the steps after a night of carousing


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for not taking _me _carousing, instead of skellies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving me the wrong address so I ended up in a skellie bar


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not taking me to the Skelly bar!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting the wrong directions and winding up in a Smelly Bar!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me have flashbacks of my younger years!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me flash back to this morning .......


----------



## Hairazor

Both people above me--Banned for making me think of the places I worked to put myself through beauty school


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking without an A1 thinking license!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for mixing up his A1 sauce recipe with the thinking license


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to create a new taste sensation by mixing A! sauce with Prune Juice


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a taste sensation would be the only sensation from A1 + prune juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bottling A1 sauce and prune juice and peddling it as a spring tonic


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying two cases of Hairazor's spring tonic


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for NOT buying any of my Spring Tonic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adding ExLax to the mix and calling it "Supersonic Tonic"


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for locking the bathroom doors after passing out the tonic.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not putting a new roll of TP in the bathroom for the next person dealing with the tonic!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for breaking the sound barrier when she went on the Tonic


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a hole in the Ozone by shaking the tonic vigorously and spraying it skyward


----------



## Goblin

Banned for saying "Holey Ozone, Evil Andrew!"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking Evil Andrew has the solution for all the holes in the ozone.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to mend the hole in the Ozone with great stuff


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> ^ Banned for thinking Evil Andrew has the solution for all the holes in the ozone.


^ banned for encouraging me to fill them with methane : )


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating the first ozone/methane cigarette. It's a real blast!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for starting a tree stump disposal business using the ozone/methane cigarettes as the blasting agent


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for going against the advice of the Surgeon General on smoking those cigs.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for planning an ATF theme for Halloween costumes ......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing a witch's broom to save gas


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to shoot witches out of the sky with salt pellets


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to knock them out of the sky with her watermelon catapult


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for surrendering Dorothy to the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for painting the yellow brick road green


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for booting the munchkins out of Munchkin Land


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving the Munchkins the munchies.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sell the Munchkins to Zombies as munchies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for forcing me to get the munchkins into detox.....


----------



## Goblin

Banned for unleashing the deadly dancing zombie munchkins!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for opening a charm school for zombie munchkins


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying train zombie munchkins to be SHORT order cooks


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for... for... keeping things short (I got nothing!)


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not knowing what the hell he's doing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for reprogramming traffic lights


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hacking traffic lights into prop lights


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fixing the traffic lights so they direct all traffic past her house on Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Banned for raising attack hairs


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for banning so many fellow banners over the years


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making banning sinfully fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for encouraging sinful behavior


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not confessing her haunting sins to the Haunt Forum members.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for getting all the other girls to go along with it.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for finding and posting my old school days photo


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous Woodchuck sing-a-long of 2011


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being dressed as Punxsutawney Phil, (Pennsylvania's weather forecaster).


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to make a collect call to Atlantis


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for keeping Atlantis in a snow globe in his den


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing water on women to see if they'll melt!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not thinking we're made of sugar and spice and everything nice!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get her skellies guest spots on the TV show Bones against the skellies wishes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for banning skellies from baseball in Baltimore


----------



## sparky

Banned for banning skellies from football in Detroit.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for witching with witches during the witching hour.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mentioning witches 3 times in the same sentence and not turning into a frog


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for *pouff!* ribbit, ribbit.... CroooOAOOOOOOOoooaaak.


----------



## Hairazor

^Banned for making me laugh out loud till people wanted to know why I was laughing!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not getting those people to join the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not naming your kids


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for assuming they are actually "my kids" lol


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not claiming your illegitimate kids


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking my kids can't read.


(yeah I know, I know)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting your kids read over your shoulder when you're here:jol:


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for dressing up in different Halloween costumes of the past to do groceries


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to eat the actual holes in a doughnut


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not recognizing the calorific importance of only eating donuts holes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not sharing the donut holes with his ghost friends


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you can hide doughnuts from a ghost


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for believing in ghosts... that like donuts


----------



## Evil Andrew

(come on, _everybody _likes donuts : )

^ banned for doubting the power of donuts


----------



## Copchick

(You do realize the irony of me making a donut comment, right?)

^ Banned for forgetting the powdered sugar, creamy icing and whipped cream filling in the donuts. Yum!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me wish I had one of those ^ right now


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making wishes while the genies on strike


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for crossing the genie picket line


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not bringing the subject back to donuts!


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for not bringing me a chocolate donut.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not asking him to bring two doughnuts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doing donuts on the driveway Spooky just resurfaced


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not posting the video


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for producing, starring, and directing "those" kind of videos and not sharing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for leading me to assume, given the reference to "those" kind of videos, and LH's avatar, that these are some sort of leg humping videos .......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for assuming out of season


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for posting out of reason


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for treason


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for no reason


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing "Seasons in the Sun" over and over and over......


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking it's STILL "the age of Aquarius"


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for disliking Rock of Ages


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for thinking I would spend the money to see Rock of Ages...


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for thinking GROUPIES pay for concerts


----------



## Evil Andrew

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for singing "Seasons in the Sun" over and over and over......


(we had joy, we had fun, we went streaking in the sun, but the sun burnt our [email protected]$, so we wore our overalls.....)

^banned for not donning the overalls soon enough


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for not sending the [email protected] cream over fast enough


----------



## Hairazor

The 2 above me banned for yet one more image I need to purge from my mind


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for an overactive imagination


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding it!!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for having a particular apetite


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no taste


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for starting the whole Seasons in the Sun thing....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for being one of the funniest people on the forum with the whole overalls thing....so funny! (I guess you make people laugh too much....)


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for stealing Evil A's overalls and using them on her scarecrows


----------



## Goblin

Banned for organizing the imfamous Scarecrow Beach Party Massacre of 2010


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for picking through the leftovers ^ for props


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pickling the leftovers.......and I have no idea why!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for starting a food fight with the leftovers because you think leftovers are just second class food stuff.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for putting the leftovers on sticks, and planting them in the neighbor's lawn.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to cross pollinate P5's plantings to grow a prop


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to replicate and reproduce real body snatcher pods


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly a pumpkin whisperer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for trying to hotwire the space shuttle...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tailgating the space shuttle


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bugging the space shuttle and playing the audio over the loudspeakers at the mall


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for reversing the audio and SENDING the mall noise into the space shuttle!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for sending me a bunch of noise!! (lol, inside joke)


----------



## Copchick

Oh dude...you are so wrong.

^ Banned for revealing pillow talk. Lol!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking her pillow can talk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the pillow in his sleep because he thought it was a giant marshmallow


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for roasting his pillow while he was sleeping


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sleeping on the job


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for farting on Steve Jobs


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me look up CO Statute 18-13-101-b regarding abuse of a corpse - 
......A person commits abuse of a corpse if, without Statutory or court ordered authority......
b) Treats the body or remains of any person in a way that would outrage 
normal family sensibilities : )


----------



## Goblin

Banned for practicing law without a license


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being the second gunman on the grassy knoll


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping the location of Jimmy Hoffa's remains a secret


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for feeding cannoli to the Loch Ness monster


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for selling Loch Ness monster meat cannolis


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stalking squirrels for their nuts


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for coercing Mary Poppins to run a prostitute ring


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for being the last person to post in every thread I post in


----------



## Lord Homicide

("Banned for farting and not laughing" - God I still love that one... makes me laugh every time)

Banned for following me in the threads


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for not being flattered for having a "fan"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for fanning the fires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for firing the fans


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for hiring fans


----------



## Copchick

Banned for not using the fans on those farts


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for farting in bellows and shooting people in the face with it


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for literally letting the $hit hit the fan.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a smelly fan!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spitting into the ^ fan


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing too many spit takes


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for not clearly defining "spit take"


----------



## badgerbadger

^banned for taking the spit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for juggling ducks


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for writing songs to the quacking of the ducks


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for living in a giant duck house ........(look were the put the AC : )


----------



## Copchick

Hey Evil A, I got the most unique duck covered trailor in the park! Good one! 

Back to our regularly scheduled program...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting to ban someone


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing gloves on his feet.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for knitting sweaters for kangaroos


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sending everyone Kangaroo sweaters for Christmas


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for getting into an angry kangaroo's pouch


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pushing Goblin back into the 'Roo pouch everytime he tried to get out


----------



## Goblin

Banned for acting like a kangaroo when she gets hopping mad!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for slapping himself in the face with a fly swatter repeatedly.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing suspenders and using them to launch huge spit wads at unsuspecting people


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being the main "suspension" attraction at the tattoo expo (and denying it!).


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for being the human porta-potty at the same tattoo expo.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for mispelling their new tattoo "Moom" instead of Mom


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to practice tattooing on people she has arrested


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for arresting people with Chinese fingercuffs.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing chinese fingercuffs are used for foreplay


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking she needs three other people for fourplay!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making little old ladies walk the plank if they won't give up their Social Security checks.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for lewd "security" checks on people in the middle of town.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^banned for kissing cute puppies (even though always trying to maintain your 'tough as nails' exterior) and then posting pictures of it on Hauntforum.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to crossbreed hot dogs with hush puppies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding the rails and getting such a rush he gets confused and calls himself a Boho!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous snail stampede of 2010


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using the Urban Dictionary to spell "infamous"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for believing everything he reads on the internet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not adding Gaelic to his Halloween countdown sign


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the center out of oreos and putting them back in the package pasted together with poster putty


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pretending to be a girl scout and selling the formentioned cookies!


----------



## Hairazor

(No wonder no one ever bought the chocolate sandwch cookies from me again)

Banned for using cobwebs as curtains!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing that would be a bad thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bragging about those colorful Pennsylvania trees


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for raking her leaves into the neighbor's yards


----------



## Goblin

Banned for burning her neighbor's leaves for them and accidently burningtheir house to the ground!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for roasting hot dogs in the smoldering ashes of the neighbor's former house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting too much mustard on the hot dogs


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me think "mouse turds" on hot dogs


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me think "wow, how would you train a mouse to do that ?"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for keeping a trained mouse in his pocket at restaurants so he can turn it loose and get a free meal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for upping the ante by bringing a trained rat to the restaurant


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for luring *my* rat to *her* table


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing the rat's cheese


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for smokin' in the boys room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for takling down the "No Smokin' In The School" signs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for smoking in the boys room with Goblin which she thought was OK since LordH took down the "no smoking" signs


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for rolling her own "cigarettes"


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for that pinch between the cheek and gums....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pinching cheeks and cracking gum


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for paying Evil Andrew to pinch their cheeks and gums.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for wild marmoset slapping in perfect rhythm to 80's hair metal band while driving backwards without a Dr.'s consent form, and without the HMO's approval.


----------



## debbie5

^YOU, Dear Sir, are banned for hibernating too long and not posting on H.F.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for scolding Zurgh


----------



## Copchick

Banned for bribing Willow with treats to dress up as a cat for halloween..


----------



## debbie5

^banned for allowing the meeses to eat a hole clear thru my fav mummy prop, which is okay..but then they pooped everywhere...weren't you in charge of Mouse Depends!!??


----------



## Goblin

Banned for catching mooses in he meeces traps


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for imitating moose mating calls and only attracting mice!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a curse on my computer mouse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lure the neighbors cat to take care of her cursed computer mouse


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trapping cats and training them to clean the house. (Oh wait, that's not a bad thing at all)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not cleaning my house


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for finding out "Who's your Mom"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Lord H his mother bought him at a Kmart store


----------



## Goblin

Banned for for starting the infamous porcupine juggling fad of 2009


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for de-quilling his porcupines before he juggles them


----------



## rottincorps

Banned for handing out loose chance to T.O.T.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for staying away for so long (and nice to see you again)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making her skellies watch her sew


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a brawl with her skellies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for betting on the skellies to win!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating cow zombies


----------



## De Caye

Banned for sending the cow zombies to Undertaker's house


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving them a GPS to find his address


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for beating them to the house so she can get video to post on America's Funniest Home Videos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving a mohawk to the last seven customers whether they wanted it or not


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not mentioning I did not charge for the mohawk if they cried afterward


----------



## Copchick

Is this how the cows looked with their mohawks?


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for begging the question , If happy cows make great cheese, 
what do Mohawk cows make ?


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get all the mohawk cows to form an all girl band called the "Moo"vers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to steal the group from Evil Andrew


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting a mohawk and putting on false eyelashes and trying to join the group


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for rewriting the mohawk cow band contract so all their money gets deposited into your offshore bank account


----------



## Droidecon

Banned for not rerouting the money to my account


----------



## Copchick

Banned for forging hoof prints on checks for the happy Mohawk cows.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up mohawk with mohair and tried to knit a sweater out of cow hair


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing electric boots, a mohair suit (you know I read it in a magazine).....


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Banned for qoueting Elton


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing Evil Andrew off a short pier


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for laughing at what I did to evil A


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pushing Goblin in after EvilA and yelling "Sink or Swim"


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for not swimming


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sinking all the life boats


----------



## Copchick

Banned for using styrofoam tombstones for flotation devices.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling land ho everytime she sees floating debris and then laughing maniacally


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling the candy to TOTs


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for mugging said tots due to the belief that their midgets with a motive


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for frisking midgets without motive


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no motivation


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drinking soup through a straw and making slurping sounds when she gets to the bottom


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not making a big enough pot of soup to share


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being besties with the "Soup Nazi"


----------



## Goblin

Is actually a Nazi Zombie Pirate


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for confusing my identity with someone else and as such blowing my cover


----------



## Copchick

(Okay, I have a really funny one, but I'll get it deleted if I post it!  So on to a cleaner one.) 

^ Banned for going under cover as the big bad wolf and blowing things to pieces.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to glue all those pieces together, under cover of darkness, for evidence of a wolf infestation.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous Werewolf Watusi Massacre of 2009


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for allowing the massacre to happen in the hopes of receiving laundered money due to the inflated prices of werewolf pelts


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for illegal medical eel experimentation, without proper consent or authorization from the FDA, FAA, FBI, or Fred the fire juggler.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying fire juggling and burnt his house to the ground


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hiding the fire extinguishers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling the fire extinguishers with silly string


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for using laughing gas instead of silly string in her fire extinguishers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking mustard gas is what you get after eating a very spicy deli sandwich


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for revealing the secret to homemade mustard gas and causing a global gas overage


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween

The person above was banned for thinking the Walking Dead show is a wholesome family show that teaches tolerance and values.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for killing your fogger


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for killing frogs.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fogging frogs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing leapfrog in a bog in the fog with a frog!


----------



## Droidecon

^ banned for a poor Dr Seuss impersonation


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for pretending to be a Who in Whoville


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for loaning the Grinch your sewing machine so he could make a fake Santy Claus hat and suit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling the Grinches stockings with coal while he was wearing them


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for stealing the Whos presents after the Grinch returned them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the last of the Who Hash and refusing to carve the Roast Beast


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for kweeting her grickily gructus sneetches over the whisper-ma-phone to the floob-boober-bab-boober-bubs.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me think I had too much to drink while reading the above. Then realized I only had water. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting plastered on water


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting garlic in the drinking water to keep Vampires away


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting garlic water in the baptismal font


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for having fingers that are vigorously opposed to her thumbs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding endangered plants to Herbivores


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for discovering the gene that produces maneating plants


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering to procure food for the maneating plants


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to ly a kite indoors using an electric fan


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for noodling for fish using fingers not his own


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not keeping her fingers out of Gobilins noodles


----------



## Goblin

Shame on you Copchick! 

Banned for drawing doodles of oodles of noodles for poodles!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making my head spin trying to picture that drawing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for inventing the deluxe model chesse straightener


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Banned for sporting a chest hair mullet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for duping Goblin into thinking chest mullets are chick magnets


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not realizing I AM a chick magnet.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for standing in front of the mall and looking skyward and yelling "Oh no, Oh no, Not that! Help!" at the top of his lungs and thus creating a panic so he could sneak to the front of the line on Black Friday!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for decrying Black Sabbath


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for making flippant remarks at somersaulters


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous Elf/Troll war of 2009


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for trying to convince the public you are Mr. Clean in retirement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing your dog by dressing him as a (jail)bird


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for letting the skellies take over your house


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for turning your place into a Clown House and not inviting Roxy over


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for coming to my Clown House and pinching all the clown's noses to see if they honk!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for making all the clowns wear bell bottomed shark pants


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for infringing on my Shark pants trademark


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hoisting his shark pants up a flag pole over his new shed and proclaiming the shed a sovereign nation


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to depose the heir apparent


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for trying to dispose of hair, apparently.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to cut Cousin It's hair with hedge trimmers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cooking a lambchop dinner for Little Bo Peep


----------



## Droidecon

^ Banned for not cooking little bo peep for her lost hungry sheep


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wanting to make the sheep into cannibals


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for starting an eating contest between the cannibals and the Zombies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for joyriding in a hearse


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding with Joy and Hairazor in the hearse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for driving the hearse so recklessly we thought we would need it for real!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for distracting the hearse driver by incessantly asking "Are we there yet?"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned installing a bell in her hearse and selling ice cream.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of the hearse's tires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spray painting graffitti on the hearse and calling it a party bus


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using the hearse to go around town picking up future props


----------



## Bone To Pick

Banned for trying to use his chick magnetism to pick up future props at the local bar.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for bar hopping with the zombies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling people you won a gold medal in dumpster diving


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a skellie head as a bowling ball


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to row a boat across the bathtub


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned or trying to use a bathtub as a row boat across the Atlantic


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for intentionally farting in the bathtub just to see bubbles explode at the surface.


----------



## Copchick

Oh dude...You're just banned.


----------



## Hairazor

Good one Copchick. Now you are banned for just realizing that! heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning an officer.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for setting all the turkey's in Maryland free!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for rounding them up and turning them loose in the Florida Everglades


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for juggling frozen turkeys at the supermarket


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble fluid in the downtown fountain


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taking a bubble bath in the downtown fountain


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking blue dye in the fountain when we were frolicking in the bubbles and yelling "Look at all the Smurfs"!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for sneaking Smurfs in the fountain and holding them under till the bubbles stopped and yelling "Look at all the Smurfs"!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving the Smurfs and using the hair to make wigs for Thing 1 and Thing 2!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Papa Smurf started Papa Johns and just changed the name


----------



## Copchick

Banned for mistaking smurfs for sick gnomes and hosing them down with lysol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not banning Goblin for mistaking this thread for the little white lie thread


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for telling Smurfs little blue lies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking smurfs bake cookies in a hollow tree


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for cross breeding Keebler Elves and Smurfs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being cross with Santa's elves


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being way too lenient with the elves. This causes elves feel you don't care. They become surly and unable to follow rules or listen to authority. Spare the rod, spoil the elf.


----------



## PirateLady

^banned ffor sounding like the Grinch


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to mediate between the elves and EvilA and ending up making them all walk the plank


----------



## Goblin

Banned because The Ghost of Christmas Past thought her past was so boring he kept falling asleep!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking my past was boring!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for claiming that their Bumbles bounce.


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for not singing along with the bouncing ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for replacing the bouncing ball with a Happy Fun Ball


----------



## Goblin

Banned for filling the fun ball with cement


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling everyone he just saw Elvis at the 7-11 stocking up on HoHos and DingDongs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to corner the Twinkie market


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling sponges with whipped cream and trying to sell them as Twinkies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing that's how Twinkies are actually made


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for revealing the crushing truth about Twinkies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Debbie5's new feather boa


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for hording packing peanuts


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for teasing elephants with said packing peanuts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to pack the elephants trunk for a trip


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing Tiny Tim in a Christmas Play and telling the audience "@$%#@ Everyone!"


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for advertising the Christmas play as being a family friendly venue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing rotten cabbages at the actors during the first act finale


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for yelling out "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudge!!" during the whole second act


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for jumping on stage dressed like Dr.Frank -N-Furter because he thought it was Rocky Horror night at the theater!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting the steps wrong while doing the Time Warp


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing Frosty the Snowman's magic hat!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing Frostie's coal eyes to cook the carrot nose he also stole!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for asking Frosty the Snowman to "just hold onto this hair dryer for a few minutes, will ya?"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making it imperative for me to post this photo v


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me think of this one. Damn rabbits.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for threatening snowmen with hair dryers


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for being part of the snowman syndicate.....


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a Snowman hitman


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for revealing Evil A's secret occupation, just look at the carnage...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to frame Evil Andrew


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for running a Snoman Funeral service for the hitman


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned thinking this display would be funny at the funeral.


----------



## Hairazor

Whistles Frosty the Snoman at the graveside service


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing a snow blower to the funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for charging admission! 2 snowballs to get to the gravesite, 3 to leave!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting rocks in the snowballs


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for wrapping and giving boxes of rocks for Christmas presents.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being drunk on the QA/QC line in Santa's assembly plant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for secretly spiking Copchick's coffee while she was working the QA/QC line


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for turning the QA/QC line into a Conga line


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going to the local drive-in restaurant dressed as a rabbit and asking to be hired as a bunny hop


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for running the drive-thru at the Bunny Ranch then having no shame in asking forgiveness.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting dizzy going round and round through the Bunny Ranch drive-thru


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Lord Homicide directions to the Bunny Ranch


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for telling my mom I was getting dizzy blasting through the drive-thru


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for having his own private room at the Bunny Ranch.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for serving Hasenpfeffer at the Bunny Ranch


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling rabbit feet for luck in the lobby


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for running a "hare-y" harem in the basement


----------



## Goblin

Banned for digging up a date at the cemetery


----------



## Copchick

^banned for sneaking up on lone mourners at the cemetery and yelling "boo!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking over the funeral plans because you're the Lone Arranger


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for calling yourself "Taunto" and harassing everyone


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for riding your horse, "Digger", to the grave site without a shred of shame.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for gathering flowers at funerals to sell in your flower shop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gathering corpses after the funeral to sell to unscrupulous medical schools


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for throwing them in the trunk of a Cavalier and calling it the Cadavalier


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for dressing up the Cadavalier as a float in the Easter parade.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pelting the float with rotten Easter Eggs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for masquerading as The Lone Ranger with a Tonto hand puupet!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for failing to explain what a "puupet" is and refusing to use the term "doody dog" instead


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the term "doody dog" and not putting a smilie face after it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me remember the lyrics 


It's Howdy Doody Time. 
It's Howdy Doody Time. 
Bob Smith and Howdy Do 
Say Howdy Do to you. 
Let's give a rousing cheer, 
Cause Howdy Doody's here, 
It's time to start the show, 
So kids let's go!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me think of Woodie Willow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Evil Andrew he got a call from Publishers Clearing House saying he won a million dollars and he needs to call back right away, then giving him the number for the Dial-A-Prayer line


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for answering the Dial-A-Prayer line and claiming to be from the Church of the Holy Bejeezus


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for schmoozin' and boozin' chicks then giving them "your number" to the local mortuary.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bribing the mortuary to pass those numbers on to him


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not knowing what a phone book is


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for spending all his money on the Dial-a-porn sites.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bugging LordH's calls to the above site


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking Lord H's calls


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting saran wrap over the toilet seat when having company!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous Raggedty Ann/Barbie feud of 2011


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for playing with your old barbie dolls


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for using a can of hair spray and a lighter to play Barbie Dream House Inferno


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing fireworks into the inferno!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for carrying a flamethrower with her during the shopping days of Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dropping water balloons from the mall's second floor balcony on unsuspecting shoppers


----------



## Goblin

Banned mugging sidewalk Santa's.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiking the Reindeer's hay so they were unable to pull the sleigh on Christmas Eve leaving Santa to make his rounds by cab


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for refusing to share your cab with Santa because he smelled of reindeer poop and spiked hay


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hosing down Santa for stinking so badly (not knowing she's now getting coal in her stocking)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for lighting the coal in Roxy's stockng!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making his cats wear stockings


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bells on the stockings so the cats jingled all the way


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get the cats to play Jignble Bells


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for writing a tune called "Jignibble Bells" and not crediting Dr. Seuss.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ghost wrote "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish"


----------



## Lord Homicide

banned for not inviting all of us over to the fish fry


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not inviting us all to his bachelor party!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering to jump out of the cake at Lord H's bachelor party


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for serving Tang and Nestle Quik at Lord H's bachelor party.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to write a sequel to The Declaration of Independence


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Banned for penning "The Declaration of Codependence."


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for declaring independence from reality


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for coming up with the idea for that reality show with the Kardashians


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for watching the Kardashian reality show


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for living next door to the Kardashians and peeping over the fence hoping to see something, anything.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning me due to my man primordial instincts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing women don't buy into that manly instincts excuse:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling kids Santa Claus is her father to get bribes!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for seducing Mrs. Claus while Santa's out spreading cheer 'round the world.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for keeping Santa out way too late after all the gifts have been delivered, leaving Mrs. Claus cursing Lord H for leading her husband down the path of debauchery.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting coal in Santa's stocking then lighting it


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing Santa's stockings, and putting a run in them


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing Santa's belt around his forehead and yelling HoHoHoBanzai at little children


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for putting a baseball-sized pop knot on Santa's forehead and blaming it on bad children


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing Santa's sleigh and using it for joyriding!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for not defining made-up words: "sligh"


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ doesn't know Santa's sligh is pulled by raindeer : )


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to saddle up and ride Rudolph


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for setting fire to Comet's tail so he'd look like a meteor in the sky


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being the only name on the first six pages of Santa's naughty list!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing Santa's list and taking his name off the naughty side


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for programming Santa's GPS so he ends up at your house no matter which direction he goes


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for spiking Santa's egg nog that she left with his cookies.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stowing away on Santa's sleigh so she could see the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dropping water balloons from Santa's sleigh


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using reindeer droppings in the stockings of people on the naughty list (and giggling the entire time too)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting the Raindeer to go on strike for less hours on Christmas Eve


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for being shop steward for the elves union.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for turning the hose on the strikers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Mrs Claus she's married to a psycho hosebag and making her cry


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving Santa's beard, while he was resting up before his long trip, and stuffing a pillow with it


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for shaving the reindeer and trying to sell them as hypo-allergenic pets.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for leaving out "special grass" for the reindeer to snack on.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lure the raindeer away from Santa so she could start her own Raindeer Rodeo


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to lure a reindeer but it turned out to be a cow!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for gathering cow pies and trying to sell them as Holstein Hotcakes


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for trademark infringement , by marketing Holstein Hotcakes as:
Angus Angel Cakes
Brahma Biscuits
Charlolais Croissants
Devon Danishes
Evolene Eclairs
Fribourg Flapjacks
Guernsey Gelato
Hereford Hot-cakes
Irish Moiled ice cream
Jersey Jellyrolls
Kerry Kakes
Lincoln Logs
Milking Shorthorn Munchies
Northern Shorthorn Nutter Butters
Ongole Oreos
Pembroke Pancakes
Queensland Miniature Quiche 
Romagnola Rabanadas
Shetland Snax
Texas Longhorn Tea Cakes
Ushuaia Upside-down Cake
Vestland Fjord Velvet
Welsh Black Waffles
Xingjiang Xigua
Zubron Zabaglione


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having to put his pet potato to sleep


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for cramming your head in the microwave and trying to turn it on


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using rodent droppings as sprinkles on cupcakes for Christmas treats at work!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being a party pooper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for harnessing cows to Santa's sleigh


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for telling Santa to get mooving!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being udderly ridiculous


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for sounding out the cattle call with her violin.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using chicken drumsticks to play the drums


----------



## Goblin

Banned for keeping her real name a secret.........Suzy Snowflake


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for insisting that his Santa suit only be washed with "Yule Tide" laundry detergent.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for emailing his Christmas list to Santa and causing the internet to crash because it was soooo long


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting flaming arrows at Santa's sleigh as he passed overhead


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for sending Flaming Melon shooters to Santa's sleigh until he passed out overhead


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for keeping the raindeer up all night playing raindeer games so they were too tired to pull the sleigh


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for stealing Rudolph's beacon


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing all of Yukon Cornelius's silver and gold


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for kicking "Herbie" the dentist/elf out of the elf club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for ticketing Santa for double parking on your rooftop


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for preemptive elf tipping on a triple coupon day.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making counterfeit coupons and throwing them from a hang glider over the mall parking lot


----------



## Copchick

Banned for causing a riot from people diving for Starbucks BOGO coupons in the mall lot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using 30 adjectives when ordering a cup of coffee at Starbucks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to Starbucks and ordering a McCafe Latte and a breakfast burrito


----------



## Goblin

Banned for going to Starbucks and odering a Big Mac and fries


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for putting ketchup on a burrito :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding weiners to weiner dogs and then calling them cannibals


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for woking the wiener dogs......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for asking for seconds


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for spelling wiener wrong 3 post ago


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pulling the plug on the bathtub gin


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned 'cuz I was in that tub!!!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to create zombie porcupines


----------



## the bloody chef

Not as easy as it sounds!!!
Banned because I gave up on porcupines and too many of the neighbors cats went missing!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using zombie porcupines in the baba ganoush recipe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the quills as toothpicks


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using the quills as darts in her blow gun!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for demonstrating the tactical superiority of the taser over the blowgun


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering to procure live targets for Copchick's demonstrations


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for drawing bullseyes on those live targets :xbones:


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for volunteering to participate in the taser demonstration when he stated, "Shoot, that thing can't bring me down".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for turning One Way signs around and then ticketing people for going the wrong way


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Banned for pointing the one-way signs up and repeatedly yelling "the End is nigh"........


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making prank calls to your neighbors and telling them you saw zombies peering in their windows and then yelling hysterically!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for dressing up as the zombie peeping in her neighbors windows.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being the first police personel on the scene, neutralizing the Zombie and taking it home as a prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a magic duck wand without a license


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for making me google this, and leading me to the shocking realization that there really is such a thing !


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for making me want one! I need it! I want it! I gotta have it! :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching geese to goosestep


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has an army of goose-stepping garden gnomes


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for carving garden gnomes out of coal


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for checking gnome colons


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being an unlicensed proctologist.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for promoting a big spectacular wrestling blow out between garden gnomes and the Keebler elves!


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for trying to rig the wrestling match by feeding the gnomes cookies laced with Elven 'magic'


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for roiding the keebler elves


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending "rock em sock em robots" into the ring to break up the gnome/elf stalemate


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for giving the 'One Ring' to the rock 'em sock 'em robots and pi$$ing off the elves!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to buy the "one ring" from the robots with a bag of nuts and bolts


----------



## Goblin

Banned for turning the calendar back in hopes that 2012 will turn out better this time


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going through the 10 items or less lane with 11 items and trying to claim milk and cookies should just be one item as he was going to consume them together


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for selling "genuine" 2013 Mayan Calendars


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a cheap knock off of my calendar and undercutting my price thus causing the end of the world as I know it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting a Playboy centerfold into the middle of a batch of 2013 Mayan calendars destined for sale in the Vatican


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned because her Zombie Pope prop was featured in the calendar :zombie:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping out of the New Year cake at the White House in his "baby new year" outfit (I am still trying to get that out of my head)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiring a horde of paparazzi to document that event


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for putting those pictures on billboards on I-95 from Maine to Florida


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for declaring that the world did in fact end on Dec 21st, and that this planet is now called Bizshnorkilatannia.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for counting his birthdays backward when he hit 69, now 20 years later is 49.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned because people were getting confused when the Kama Sutra was changed due to her last post and 69 was changed to 49


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me read that three times. Yep, a little slow today. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving your cruiser into a cemetery and telling everyone the "other guy" did it


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for being in the back of that cruiser (charges to be determined) and telling Spooky1 that it was Pumpkin5! :googly::jol::googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting the infamous yodeling war of 2010


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for throwing Twinkies at battling Yodelers!


----------



## Hairazor

Won the yodeling wars by lip sync yodeling!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for winning the yodeling championship three years in a row!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yodeling in his sleep


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hiding everyones earplugs!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for teaching a lively quick step by shooting at the students' feet


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for mistaking Franzl Lang's hat for a pheasant and shooting it


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for stuffing and mounting the hat and adding it to his collection on his trophy hat rack!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for training pheasants how to balance on people heads and pretend it's a hat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering peacocks for sale as "living dusters"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for dressing up dogs in peacock costumes, therefore confusing them as to what species they are.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for naming her dog 'Dusty'


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Banned for herding 'dust bunnies' out from under his bed and then making them combine into one huge dust Rabbit, total losing their former cuteness as bunnies with a dismal chance at best at ever getting chosen to play dodgeball due to their excessive hoppiness.:googly:


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for making me dizzy reading that and then throwing a dodgeball at me! :googly::googly::googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wanting to take the peanuts out of peanut M&Ms


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to replace the peanuts with beans and calling them BM&Ms


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for Pun-tastical banning and failure to yield to M&M emergencies....bwakk, bwakk....


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making us aware that she may be a good example or a warning!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for not knowing "A Warning" when she sees one!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for removing the 'Warning' lables from her Unicorn!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for ripping the tags off mattresses


----------



## Copchick

Banned for spot checking unsuspecting consumers to see if they've also ripped the tags off their pillows.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing the Goodyear Blimp and starting a sightseeing service


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for taking the stolen 'lighter than air ship' to Blimpie's


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for exchanging the Helium in the Blimp with Nitrous Oxide and getting a good laugh


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for watching 'Honeymooner's' reruns while wasted on nitrous and then running around yelling " I bly the flimp! I bly the flimp!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for threatening to send Hairazor to the moon


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Banned for mooning the neighbors every evening during their dinner time


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for crashing their dinner in your Obi-Wan Kenobi costume and yelling, "That's no moon!"


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for challenging Lord H to a mooning contest


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for selling Moon Pies at the mooning contest...


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for mooning the Moonies!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for howling at the moon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling vials of white glitter as "genuine star dust"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sprinkling white glitter all over yourself and claiming to be a genuine pixie


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for rebranding vials of fake "genuine star dust" as "Instant Vampire Sparkle"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using the words "vampire" and "sparkle" in the same sentence.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Also banned for using the words vampire and sparkle in the same sentence!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a blow dryer on vampires trying to get the sparkle off them


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for giving LH a wooden stake disguised as a blow dryer :devil:


----------



## N. Fantom

Banned for drying off the cat using the wooden stake.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking he could use the stake when he made stake and eggs for breakfast


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for replacing her stake and eggs with green eggs and ham.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting socks on a fox in a box


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for making me try to remember a language I haven't spoken in more than 30 years!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hopping on pop with his fox soxs on


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous Walmart War of 2012


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for stopping the mutant grunion run of 2025.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for harboring grunion in his fish tank


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for videotaping a Penguin's game over Zurgh's favorite "Beverly Hillbillies" episode- '_The Grunion Run' :xbones:_


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wishing he could have been one of Ellie May's critters!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing dead grunion into the neighbors' cement pond


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not going by her _real _name, Daisy Moses......


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for elf wrestling in a hobgoblin tether ball only zone, while grunion smuggling.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for freeing the grunion and giving them temoprary housing in tin housing units packed together wall to wall like sardines


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving tactile nuclear weapons to monkeys


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for giving The Monkees 'Greatest Hits' to the monkies!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to bring back these stylish haircuts. (Hairazor's gonna be busy!)


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for showing the after pic before the before pic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting a picture of your wedding party at the after party


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for trying to stuff the Banana Splits and sell them to Chucky Cheese


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for making banana splits with Chunkee Monkees...:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for calling the Monkees, chunkee, when they really all just have thyroid problems.......


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for apparently missing the Ben & Jerry's 'Chunkey Monkey' ice cream reference! :winkin::jol::winkin:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hoarding all the Chunky Monkey ice cream so I couldn't find so much as a spoonful


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Banned for resorting to freeze a real monkey, then open his lid and enjoy his frozen creamy brain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being MIA for so long - welcome back!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for being so darned nice all the time.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking a dip in the gene pool!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for having a crush on the pool boy!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for peeing in the pool.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wearing nothing but a smile in the pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him that idea


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for draining the pool


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for leaving LordH stuck in the empty pool


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for mistaking Lord H as a cabana boy.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting blue dye in the shower at the pool and yelling "Look at all the Smurfs!"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting on a white beard and pretending to be Papa Smurf


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for puttting his cat in a blue speedo and naming him Smurfer Dude


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking photos of Goblin's cat, in speedo, and selling it for the centerfold of Cat World magazine


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for selling cat porn.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for slander against Jimmy's ocelot, attempting to rent free parking, and snow watching in the second degree.


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for sneaking a ride in my flying car!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for keeping the chicken coop so warm the chickens lay hard boiled eggs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cornering the hard boiled egg market


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for causing a riot at the deli counter by demanding to know which came first- the chicken salad or the egg salad?


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlawful use of Martian marmoset husks in salad sandwiches, while pony rustling.


----------



## Goblin

Banned forfor being a canned ham with a hint of turkey!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for threatening the Dark Overlord with a can opener!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to help The Dark Overlord by lassoing the can opener with an extra long rattlesnake


----------



## scareme

banned for releasing snakes in the Florida everglades.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not having a permit while hunting pythons in the everglades


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for showing Monty Python movies in the Glades!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for doing the full monty in the everglades and scaring the hiss out of the pythons!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving speeding tickets to UFOs


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for selling radar detectors to speeding aliens!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for inviting the aliens to a backyard BBQ where you convinced them they should take over Earth and turn it into one large BBQ market where you would supply your secret BBQ sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the secret recipe for TBC's barbeque sauce and publishing it on the internet


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking aliens taste like chicken smothered in TBC's barbecue sauce


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me spit milk over that ^ one!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for not realizing that _everything _tastes like chicken..._and _she has milk running out of her nose!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having to shoot his stick horse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to shoe a stick horse


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for having a rhino preserve run by unlicensed monkeys, in a part of a spiral arm of the galaxy that requires special permits for those endeavors.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to "break" a stick horse and being disappointed when she ends up with 2 pieces of stick


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to breed stick horse and hobby horses and winding up with hockey sticks!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for drowning his hobby horse while trying to play water polo with a hockey stick


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing sharks into the pool


----------



## Haunted Bayou

" banned for peeing in the pool


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as a pilgrim to celebrate Christmas


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for dressing his cat up as a turkey for thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the cat turkey


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for turning the leftovers into cat turkey salad and cat turkey jerky


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting ASPCA mixed up with Aspic


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for putting images of Fido Jello in my head...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving goldfish casserole with red wine


----------



## Goblin

Banned for serving porcupine stew with white wine


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for using porcupine quills as chopsticks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using chopsticks as knitting needles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for knittting sweaters out of barbed wire


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for knitting sweaters for polar bears


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for switching a polar bear's fish with a plastic fish when said bear is not looking


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for littering at the North Pole


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for serving vichyssoise at the northpole


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for wanton destruction of the polar icemen with hot fish juices.


----------



## scareme

^ banned for making the Beaver wear a girl scout uniform to church.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not including Wally in being a cross dresser


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for believing that a cross dresser is perturbed bedroom furniture


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to train seeing eye cobras for blind people


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for turning his flea collection loose at the local pet store then wanting a discount on a pet because it has fleas!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Banned for complaining that cats litter


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for snitching on the cats littering habits. (They throw those fish bones and mouse carcasses anywhere!)


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for naming her cat "Confurdentional Informer"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for challenging Chef Boyardee to a sudden death cook off


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me laugh out loud on that one! How about a raviolii cook off?


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for posting on the internet that my secret ravioli filling includes zombie spleens and fuzzy brown Zurgh aura


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Banned for making me think about Zurgh's aura


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lure Zurgh's aura over to the light side


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to invent a firefly flashlight


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding fireflies to Venus flytraps to watch the traps glow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you can use pitcher plants to serve beer


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing that a Foxglove are gloves that a fox wears!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a praying mantis will pray for you instead of on you!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^banned for saying anything untoward about Praying Mantis....those thugs will "F" you up....


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for implying that Mantises (or is it Mantisi?)(or Mantices?) are 'thugs'!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for plugging a thug with a slug


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get a thug slug elected local flycatcher


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for putting the flycatcher in the rye


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating her sandwiches from the inside out and leaving the crust!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for serving a sandwich to CC without the crust cut off they way she likes it, forcing her to eat it inside out!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making inside out sandwiches and calling it the new "in" thing in NY


----------



## scareme

^ for making my head hurt trying to figure out that last answer.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing figure 8's in her closet


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for throwing me off the Empire State Building to grant my wish!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get Goblin to hold his hand on the way down


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using a napkin as a safety net


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for using the napkin to wipe his mouth when HR was using it for a safety net!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the napkin for blowing his nose then giving it back


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the last of the toilet paper and not putting a new roll on the holder


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people that is why the catalog is by the toilet


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using all the catalog pages too!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking the catalog was put there for reading


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for ordering everything on page 35 and billing it to Roxy...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for intercepting the order and having everything delivered to your house


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for ending every day with the words, "Good night, Spooky. Good work. Sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning."


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for eavesdropping on their nightime conversations.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous "Jog to Europe" marathon


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for hopping a tramp steamer to Hamburg to win the marathon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hiring people to trip the other runners so he would win


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing spitballs at marathon runners


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for not tormenting the Auditor.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for re-labeling Liquid Nails as Preparation-H


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for making me unable to think of anything to say after reading that!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned at being at a loss for words.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for handing me a microphone when I couldn't think of anything to say


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking the microphone was an ice cream cone and kept licking it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for triple dog daring TBC to lick a metal flagpole in the dead of winter


----------



## Goblin

Banned for inventing electric socks that run off household current......but electrocutes the wearers


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for using those socks as Christmas stockings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting coal in the electric socks and starting a house fire


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to put the fire out with dirty hot dog water


----------



## scareme

^ banned for feeding the kids warm Jello again.


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for locking me in a room and forcing me to watch Cosby Show reruns!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wishing he was watching Three's Company reruns instead!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bringing up Three's Company every chance she gets because Mrs. Roper is her idol


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for tying Mrs. Roper in Knotts!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for wishing he could have been Mr. Roper!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for patrolling Mr. Rodger's neighborhood


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being Captain Kangaroo's look-alike


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for crashing the Grammy Awards with her band of singing Zombies


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for teaching the Zombies an acapella version of the "Three's Company" theme song


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating a big and tall clothing line for zombies


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for buying all of the zombie mumus and making them into flying ghosts for his haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saying "OOOppps" after lighting a match in the cargo hold of the Hindenburg while looking for props


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not posting "Flammable" signs on the Hindenberg.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for billing the Hindenberg as "a really hot ride!"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking "white lightning" is really derived from the fountain of youth


----------



## scareme

^banned for singing "White Lightning" durning Lenten services at church.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking that's a problem for the congregation.  (Love George Jones singing this)


----------



## scareme

^banned for being a George Jones groopie.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for also likin Jim Jones


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saying, " Hey guys I brought kool aid"!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing it at him while yelling "I wanted a coke!"


----------



## scareme

Banned for not capitalising the word Coke. Not showing Coke the proper respect might call for a permanent ban for life. Don't let me hear of this happening again.


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I can't kill you!


----------



## scareme

^banned cause he reads books backwards.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for bull riding backwards.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering to trade "magic" beans for the prize bull


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to tune the bulls horns


----------



## ScareRookie

*The Post Above Me*

The post above me was banned for being a bully banner by jumping all over a first time banner. In others words, the bully banner has been banned for being a negative banner. So sayeth, the magistrate Baron of the Banners!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for claiming to be a "Royal Banner"^


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Royal Banana


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for leaving the group Bananarama in pursuit of a group that rhymes with orange


----------



## Goblin

Created a group called Smorange just for Evil Andrew


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for making orange flavored S'Mores


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for promoting them ^ as the new ultimate Halloween treat


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for keeping the orange s'mores recipe a secret


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dunking her orange s'mores in orange juice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting artificial sweeteners in the orange s'mores recipe


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hoarding all the orange s'mores


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for taking a trip to the darkside and trying to persuade others to go his way


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for taking Tripp to the dark side and giving Gizmo a treat to come along


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using his scythe to make a path to the Darkside


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for thinking EA needed a path to get to the darkside


----------



## Goblin

Banned for needing a flashlight to find his way around the darkside


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for rerouting a meteor to the dark side casting a brilliant light temporarily blinding all.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to find her way around the darkside with a firefly powered flashlight!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not knowing that "there is no dark side in the moon, really. As a matter of fact it's all dark"


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for making me think about that.


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for not pointing out that there _IS_ a Dark Side of the Moon and it was recorded by Pink Floyd!!!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving into the darkside and showing everyone a full moon!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting a video of that and posting it on Youtube


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for sharing the link of the video on facebook.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for snickering when you looked at the video


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for showing that video at a Moonies' church gathering


----------



## Evil Andrew

Evil Andrew said:


> ^ "there is no dark side in the moon, really. As a matter of fact it's all dark"


Mega Ban ^^^^^^^

For not recognizing the quote as being from the Pink Floyd 1973 _Dark Side of the Moon _ album, at the end of the last song, _Eclipse_ .

A free beer for TBC for winning the trivia contest : )


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving TBC a non-alcoholic beer, but not telling him.


----------



## the bloody chef

LIFTING the ban on EA!!! Thanks for the brew!!!! It was refreshing!!!!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not inviting us to his birthday party


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Banned for standing outside of the party and pouting with your face pressed up against the window


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up behind Copchick and scaring her so that she banged her head against the window


----------



## Goblin

Banned for asking people if they'd like some hot chocolate with their toast then sticks a hershey bar in the toaster!


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for telling everyone my birthday party was at his house and then not letting them in so all they could do was look in the window while he danced around in my tutu


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not showing up at his own party at Goblin's because he was busy training camel spiders to race


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for betting 10 to 1 on a 7 legged camel spider named (dare I say it?) Cameltoe


----------



## Hairazor

*Teehee* 

Banned for daring to say it!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for ... Well just banned


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ banned for not coming\ up with a better banned reason.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using her great sewing talent to make saddles for the racing camel spiders


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Banned for being jealous of my amazing sewing talents


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for reminding me I have no sewing talent, thereby hastening my downward spiral into a pint glass.......OK, I was already spiraling before I read this post .


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for not inviting me to join him in a pint


----------



## QueenRuby2002

Banned for begging for a pint.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for drinking CH's pint and giving him the empty glass


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for being jealous of my pint drinking abilities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing a quart jar to the bar for a refill and claiming it was actually a pint


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^banned for drinking out of a Ball jar.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ 64oz growler


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for never playing the game 'waterfall'


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going over Niagara Falls in a barrel


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Banned for drinking all the wine out of the barrel so I could use it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for wearing the barrel to Steelers games


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for barrel jumping at midfield at halftime at Steeler games


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous cheese riots of 2011


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for throwing cheese on unsuspecting mice


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making the cheese stand alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering to keep the cheese company only because you wanted to slice off a piece for your sandwich


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for killing a perfectly good pizza with limburger cheese, even the anchovies jumped off!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for organizing the anchovies to fight back!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being taken prisoner by the anchovies


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for creating a Caeser Salad Dressing shortage by encouraging the anchovies to revolt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not finding anchovies revolting


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the anchovies off the pizza and trying to return them to their natural habitat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hosting "The Wild World of Anchovies!"


----------



## scareme

^banned for staying out past curfew.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for making me say, in a sing-song way...

"ha ha, Goblin has a curfew, Goblin has a curfew!!!!"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for helping Goblin sneak out and break curfew!


----------



## scareme

Banned for sleeping all night. Someone has to stay up and keep me company.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I sleep all night. It's fall asleep reading, jerk awake and turn off the light, roll over 2 hours later because of snoring, wake up 2 hours later because of cramp in leg, wake up 2 hours later because of neighbor's dog barking, then it's about time to start the day because I have to get up for the bathroom anyway, Y A W N!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not drinking enough to sleep till noon : )


----------



## the bloody chef

banned for drinking enough for both of you and sleeping straight through to ten pm


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the infamous hot dog/hamburger war of 2012


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to clone himself a billion times


----------



## scareme

^banned for sucking the cherries out of the chocolate covered cherries.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing those cherries ^ with their pits!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to market chocolate covered pits!


----------



## scareme

Banned for wearing pink underware when it was clearly blue underware day.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for abusing her power as Underwear Enforcement Officer


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking underwear is for sissies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing holey underwear


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for blessing everyones undies.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a thong as a slingshot!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for not serving up some slingshots 

Instructions
1- Put gin, peach schnapps, sour mix, lemon juice and grenadine in a shaker with cracked ice.

2- Shake five times.

3- Strain into two shot glasses


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for shaking the shaker six times not five


----------



## Evil Andrew

( you know I like to shake things up ; )


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for dressing in a tux and trying to imitate Sean Connery when he says he likes his slingshots shaken, not stirred....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being a rebel and wanting his stirred!


----------



## scareme

^banned for dumping her snow in her neighbors driveway.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for rustling chickens


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making chicken and dumplings with rubber chickens


----------



## scareme

^banned for counting her chickens before they were hatched. (They were snake eggs anyway)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for switching Hairazor's chicken eggs with snake eggs!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making egg drop soup with my purloined snake eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not putting enough miso in the soup


----------



## scareme

^banned for serving loaded shot glasses.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a Christmas tree out of her empty shot glasses


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking the shot glass tree would make a good practice target for bowling


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a frozen turkey for a bowling ball


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for firing frozen turkeys at passing planes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for opening a window on the plane to get a breath of fresh air---and thus getting hit with a frozen turkey


----------



## Goblin

Banned for freezing her pet turkey Beebo so scientists could one day bring him back to life.......then changed her mind a week later and thawed him out and cooked him for dinner!


----------



## scareme

^banned for not letting me know there was a turkey dinner! Thanks!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for missing the turkey dinner


----------



## scareme

^banned, for wearing the turkey on his head, before it was carved.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a bat in Goblin's hands while he had the turkey on his head and spinning hime around and saying, "Now hit the pinata!"


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for giving mr g the piñata treatment


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for for singing the "Pina Colada" song during the pinata incident


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting raw turkey giblets in the neighborhood kid's birthday piñata


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for telling the kids that the giblets were Gummy Bears


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I can't shoot him out of a cannon!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking you can't


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for ticketing the human cannon ball for speeding


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for doing cannon balls in the kiddie pool


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing a cannonball in a wading pool


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for wanting to shoot me out of a cannon!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not having that on his bucket list.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing "kick the can" on a busy highway just to annoy passing motorists


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a secret affair with The Joker


----------



## Evil Andrew

Ditto : )


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for finally getting to meet Catwoman then sadly remembers he's allergic to cats.


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for posting something that both _requires me to_ _*and*_ _prevents me from_ replying in a way that would certainly get me banned from this forum for real!!!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned going mermaid hunting


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hoping and hunting for this...



...when all he caught was this...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking that girl manatees are heratees


----------



## Goblin

Banned for closing the beaches after an attack by a Great White Sardine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not getting a bigger boat


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not calling on Captain Quint for the job.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not realizing Captain Quint called it quits


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drilling a hole in the bottom of the boat so he could see if there were any fish under it!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking it was a submarine


----------



## Zurgh

Banned for illicit otter wrangling in a bunny costume while tricycling without permission.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for referring to this kind of bunny costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dressing up as a Playboy bunny with the intent of distracting motorists so you can issue more citations for reckless driving than anyone else in the precinct


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get Copchick to stand still long enough to use her for pin the cottontail on the bunny


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating Pin the tail on the gorilla!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for blindfolding the bunny to pin the tail on the gorilla


----------



## Goblin

Banned for Dressing up as the Easter Bunny and throwing eggs at criminals!


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for thinking I wouldn't enjoy that!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing Easter eggs like a girl


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to hatch the Easter eggs


----------



## Copchick

Banned for crying hysterically after discovering Easter eggs aren't laid by the Easter bunny.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for serving Hasenfeffer for Easter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for performing microwave experiments on innocent marshmallow Peeps


----------



## the bloody chef

Banned for drawing Baltimore Ravens logos on the purple Peeps


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting the legendary WereSkunk of Wisconsin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for starting rumors about nonexistent animals


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting nonexistent animals


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for getting the proper permits!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for forging said permits in exchange for Halloween props


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting said nonexistent animals to use in her haunt!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for responding to a post from the previous page


----------



## Goblin

Banned because banning people is such fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned because I can:googly:


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned, in the library, with a candle stick, by Mrs. Green.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for writing a tell-all book about that little incident between Colonel Mustard and Miss Scarlett


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being named in the first three chapters!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for claiming to be the inspiration for the book


----------



## Copchick

Banned for giving Mrs Peacock an alibi.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tripping over Mr. Body


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to talk Mr Green into changing his name to Mr Chartreuse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "Switch" and forcing all players to move one seat to the left!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing her name to Mrs. Peacock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shaving off half of Colonel Mustard's mustache while he slept


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for corn rowing the other half ^


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for planting rows of corn in the library.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing all the Easter Bunny's candy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for passing out dyed raw eggs for Easter!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating Brocholi flavored peeps


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for nearly making me gag with that thought.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tell gags and forgetting to put in the punchline


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the word punchline literally and punching you after he tells a joke


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for showing up at Open Mike Night at the local comedy club and was kicked out for heckling the other comedians.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inciting hecklers to riot


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a heckler's fan club


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to "friend" the hecklers on facebook


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting cornstarch in the hair gel


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for dropping a bad load at work and blaming the other employees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting a lady would ever be so crass


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to rally the dead to start the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for throwing tulips and daffodils thinking they will stop a zombie from attacking.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for checking her hair in the reflection of fellow officer's badges!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for crossbreeding ewok and wookies to make Ewookies


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for knitting cat hoodies and selling them to crazy cat ladies all over the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for profiling cats in hoodies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking cats in hoodies belong to a gang called Cat Nappers!


----------



## Zurgh

Banned for experimental evil baking.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for writing a cookbook for his experimental baking using zombie parts, vegetable oil, and grave dirt.


----------



## Night Watchman

^Banned for eating from said cookbook.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for writing a rival cookbook using skellie bones, fish bowl water and dead roses as the main ingredients!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a weed whacker to trim people's hair


----------



## Goblin

Banned for training zombies to be mail carriers


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not training them to not open the mail before delivering it.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for lighting liar's pants on fire!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking you wouldn't enjoy it too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to implicate Hairazor in that Liar Pants Fire thing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to take the matches away from Copchick and me!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for turning the fire hose on anyone who tries to put out said liars pants on fire.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for using a flamethrower on lairs whose pants went out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for arming Oatmen with rubber band guns and claiming they can put out pants fires with them


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to extinguish fires with oatmeal


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to patent an oatmeal fire extinquisher


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the pimentos out of all the olives at the family picnic


----------



## Goblin

Banned for failing to dance the Werewolf Watusi at the Werewolf Convention


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for washing his ghosts in the washer with his sheets and hanging them out to dry!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for renting rooms to Poltergeists


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for filming poltergeists against their wishes


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to be their agent for up coming film opportunities.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for being their former agent , the one that signed them for the movie that tanked their career, _Poltergeist 3_......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starring in "Poltergeist Beach Party!"


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for knowing all the shortcuts to the nude beaches!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for noting all the shortcomings at said beach : )


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting buried in the sand on the beach by Copchick


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for kicking sand in Evil Andrew's face while he was buried


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for seagull teasing involving yo-yo's and traffic scones.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to yoyo using a seagull


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for selling bootleg pictures of these mysterious yo-yo'ing seagulls


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying said pictures


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for posting said pictures on FB


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to duplicate the pictures using a fish instead of a seagull


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making an oyster of herself


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for robbing Hairazor of her pearls!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for turning down an offer to be a Mouseketeer cause she thought they said Musketeer and said she preferred Snickers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fishing in the aquariums at pet stores


----------



## Goblin

Banned for scuba diving in mud puddles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting Helium in the scuba tank


----------



## Goblin

Banned for Kidnapping kids named Linus every Halloween and making them sit in the pumpkin patch with her and wait for the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pestering tellers at the bank


----------



## Copchick

Banned for not warning the tellers to be on the look out for a very po'd Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to arrest Dorothy for killing two witches


----------



## Copchick

Banned for trying to blend in as a munchkin.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the Flying Monkeys to be spy in the sky traffic spotters for her police unit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for turning the Tin Man into a hibachi grill


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not rescuing the Tin Man before Hairazer attacked!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving the Winkies the willys by putting spiders down their backs!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to serve a summons at the local Burger King's drive-through window


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for using the summons to wipe her mouth after eating a Whopper


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for not ordering fries and a drink with that Whopper!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for ordering a Big Mac at Burger King


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking Ronald McDonald doesn't go to Taco Bell


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for absconding with the Taco Bell chihuahua


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for convincing Willow the Taco Bell chihuahua is a squeeky toy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for playing fetch with Willow using the Taco Bell dog!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for campaigning for Mayor McCheese's re-election


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for trying to eat Mayor McCheese


----------



## Goblin

Banned for turning out to be The Ham Burglar......or is that The Ham Bungler?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for breading and deep frying Styrofoam peanuts and serving them to house guests under the guise of Chicken McNuggets


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting soap flakes in the breading mix and giggling over the bubbly mess Goblin ends up with


----------



## Goblin

Banned for jumping rope in the middle of the freeway


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to rope a submarine in the mistaken belief that you could ski behind it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating tennis shoes for spiders


----------



## Copchick

Banned for having to tie all the shoe laces!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing a cruel joke on the spiders by tying all their shoelaces together and then shouting "last one back to the web is praying mantis bait!"


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!!

Banned for putting that funny picture in my head.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking spiders are funny!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not hiring the new spider comedian in town!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being the spider comedian's manager and trying to get him paid by the leg


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hiring spiders as hair washers at her salon


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to teach spiders to charleston!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making spiders stomp grapes for wine because they can do it 4 times faster


----------



## Goblin

Banned for turning all the spiders into tiny little wino's!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for serving whine at a wine and cheese party


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for serving cheese in a can.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for inventing a suit made out of limburger


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the Limburger suit for a failed Fabreeze commercial


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for believing that Febreeze does what they claim it does in those "smelly" commercials.


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for using handcuffs for the wrong reason


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she wouldn't get in the cannon!


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for trying to use me as a cannon ball!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying it and finding she likes it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for offering to light the fuse!


----------



## Ramonadona

^Banned for playing with fire


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pretending to be a fire chief


----------



## ERVysther

Banned for firing his own mother!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for hiring her as a barker for the freak show in town


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to look behind the curtain at the freak show!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing her name to Peeky Poo Hairazor!


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for not knowing it's "Peeka Boo" Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

Banned for for not knowing it's "Poopsie Pie" Hairazor


----------



## Ramonadona

< ^ We're both banned for talking about Hairazor


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous polka dancer/tap dancer war of 2004!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dumping marbles on the dance floor


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for picking out all the aggies


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Banned for using the aggies as eyeballs in a prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that was a bad idea


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for saving snowballs in her freezer!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for saving an entire snowman in their freezer


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for visiting CrazedH's house with an icepick and a rock glass


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for harrassing one of my guests when they tried to get a piece of snowman ice for their cocktail.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not letting HR shave down a snowman for a cherry flavored snowcone!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for singing "Frosty the Snowcone!"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for throwing snowcones at CopChick while she sang,


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to deep-fry a sno-cone


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to sell plastic snowcones


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling bottled water and labeling it Liquefied Snowman


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for drinking scotch and liquefied snowman while posting.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for confusing me with a clever 'scotch and water' joke


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being easily confused after too many scotch and water snowmen


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not allowing snowmen to wear their kilts in Scottland while drinking their scotch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering electric blankets to snowmen, telling them the cord was just so they would "light up"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for plugging in the electric blankets.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for removing the "Do not Remove This Tag" notice on the electric blankets.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pulling off enough "do not remove" tags to make a quilt


----------



## Goblin

Banned for building a ship in a bottle and can't figure out how to get out!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing the Kracken into the bottle with the ship


----------



## Goblin

Banned for breaking the bottle and sinking the ship


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for telling everyone he is Davy Jones.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling everyone they're John Paul Jones!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for flying the skull and cross bones over his bath tub


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for asking Goblin to hold the toaster while sitting in the tub so you could plug it in to test it


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Banned for forum violence


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a documentary of the forum violence!


----------



## debbie5

^banned for constantly touching the broken tooth with her tongue....the one that's in MY mouth.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having the vet put her stick horse to sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tilting at windmills


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hanging her laundry to dry on the windmill blades


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being one of the villagers hunting for Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing the monster as a scarecrow and hiding him in plain sight in her cornfield


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for cutting the cornfield down to use in her yard haunt.^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for setting the cornfield on fire in hopes of making popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing a truckload of butter to pour on the field of popcorn


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for renting a small crop duster to dust the popcorn with salt


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for pretending to be Amelia Earhart


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being "Copchick the Magician" and making me and my plane disappear!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for over pricing the tickets to Copchick's show!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for scalping tickets


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for snitching on me!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the Golden Snitch from Harry Potter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for making a Harry Potter joke


----------



## Goblin

Banned for holding up the Hogwarts Golf tournament by breaking Harry's Putter!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for muttering during the putting at the tournament


----------



## Goblin

Banned for needing a caddy to play Putt Putt golf!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "fore" every time he swings his club at Putt Putt


----------



## Copchick

Banned for sing "I'm Alright" by Kenny Loggins every time a golfer swings his club (If you don't know the significance of this song and golf, you're probably too young)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for releasing a horde of gophers on the golf course


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to cook the golf eggs!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for teaching the gophers to pop the opponents golf balls out of the cup


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for not killing all of the golfers. I mean gophers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for changing your mind about that:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing the gophers in tiny tuxes and passing them off as size challenged butlers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as a giant gopher in a tuxedo


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a tailor for tuxedo wearing gophers


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for dropping off tuxedo wearing gophers at the penguin exhibit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing a hungry leopard seal as a date to the penguin exhibit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for rounding up the penguins and dropping them off at the nearest Nunnery


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for bringing the hockey player Penguins, not the cute birds, to said nunnery.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for confusing the Penguins with the Red Wings and throwing octopi into the nunnery


----------



## Goblin

Banned for renting the penguins out as waiters


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tipping the waiters with frozen fish


----------



## Goblin

Banned for picking her nose........cause no one else wanted it!


----------



## scareme

Banned for stepping outside himself.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing tic tac toe with herself and losing every game!


----------



## scareme

Banned for wearing his pants upside down.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing her socks on here ears and calling them ear warmers!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing his gloves on his feet because he didn't like the feel of his toes rubbing together


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for starting a fire from rubbing her toes together.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Banned for pushing dry ice and GREAT STUFF for making things seem more impressive than they are.......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for skywriting dirty jokes in the sky


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned stopping her before she could complete the sentence "Dr. Maniaco has glowing..."


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for finishing the sky post


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for charging sky high prices for posting the mail


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to bring back the pony express


----------



## scareme

^banned for to sell life insurance at the cemetery.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to create a zombie bowling team


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a skull as a bowling ball


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for yelling "Zippidy-Doo-Da!" everytime she bowls a strike


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a Thesaurus is a type of dinosaur!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for digging up fossil Thesaurus eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a giant omelet with said eggs


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for dying ostrich eggs for Easter


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to pass said ostrichs off as giant baby chicks!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding an ostrich in the local horse race!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pass off emus as racing ostriches


----------



## Hairazor

When they said emu she thought they said Emo and is banned for entering him in the race!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to teach bowlers to juggle bowling balls at the bowling alley with disasterous results..................


----------



## highbury

^banned for not advocating child bowler helmet laws


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hollowing out a pumpkin and using it as a childs safety helmet


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for stealing pumpkin helmet and trying to sell it to Scareme for her haunt


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting The Pumpkin Bowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for insisting on using a giant rutabaga for a bowling ball


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for starting the vegetable bowling tournament


----------



## highbury

^banned for dropping vegetables on a poor boy's head


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to pass moth balls off as white gumballs


----------



## Copchick

(Oh man, I've got a good line, but I'll stay clean)

^ Banned for making me keep it clean


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking about being unclean


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling air guitars from the trunk of her car!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to row across her bathtub


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for hiding the oars


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous Halloween/Christmas war of 2002!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slicing, dicing, and frying Mr Potato Head


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for breaking the news to Mrs. Potato Head and telling her Mr. P. was "such a spud".


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking she was consoling Mrs. Potato Head by telling her to come on over and "veg" out on her "couch"!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting hungry and baking Mrs. Potato Head!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using Mr. Potato Head's relatives to make potato vodka, saying it would allow them to drown their sorrow over his loss themselves!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for polishing up her French Fry press and turning on the fryer.....


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving through the mall!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for racing the walkers at the mall.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for strip searching mannequins


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using pick-up lines on mannequins.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for posing as a mannequin so Goblin would try to pick her up!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing Pick Up Sticks with chopsticks at the local Chinese take-out


----------



## Goblin

Banned for ordering Kung Fu in the Chinese take out.......so the waiters kicked the crap out of her!


----------



## highbury

^ banned for flying the plane over Spain in the rain while drinking champagne


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving champagne to the pilot while flying a plane over Spain in the rain


----------



## Goblin

Banned for failing to file a flight plan


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking pot shots at planes that fly over his house


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for scanning for pot fields in her glass plane


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a tracker on my plane so she can beat me to a harvest


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for going into the local hardware store and asking what was the best bait needed to fish for compliments


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting the wrong bait!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for promoting the otter vs. beaver fight of 2013.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Leave it to Beaver was a wildlife sitcom!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for watering his cactus with Tequila!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to squeeze the tequila out of the cactus for shots, ouch!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cow tipping and then giving them lousy tips!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pushing the outhouse over with me in it!!!


----------



## highbury

^ banned for being in the outhouse when she should have been in the house


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for peeking in the outhouse. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for watching him peeking!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for laughing at the mess he created by tipping the outhouse to begin with


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being out and about when there was work to be done


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking that's a problem.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doodling in her police notebook instead of taking down information at a crime scene


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get a job a police sketch doodler


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I can doodle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for canoodling with a doodler


----------



## Spooky1

^Banned for trying to buy the the whole kit & kaboodle.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thing kit and kaboodle is a cat with her kittens


----------



## Goblin

Banned for kit and kaboodling without a permit


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for going up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## highbury

^ banned for not telling the name of that creek


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being addicted to watching reruns of "Dawson's Creek"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for skipping rope in her closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hanging his laundry to dry on the telephone wires


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hanging her laundry from the trees


----------



## awokennightmare

Banned for eating soup through a straw while riding a unicycle at the zoo!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shooting spit wads at Goblin while he is doing his unicycle gig


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for being his ammunition supplier.


----------



## awokennightmare

Banned for watching the event and not commenting on the success or failure of his form


----------



## scareme

Banned for yelling a the little neighborhood kids and giving them nightmares.


----------



## awokennightmare

Banned for freindliness deemed detrimental to the board!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking eggplant is what you get when you bury an egg in the yard!


----------



## scareme

^lol

Banned for thinking you need to be licensed to be a gardener.


----------



## awokennightmare

Banned for being indistinguishable from magic!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing going away parties for deceased people


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wishing you had thought of it ^ first


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating a catering service for throwing going away parties for deceased people


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling, after a 21 gun salute, "Oh my gosh, I've been shot!"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding a tricycle on the freeway


----------



## Copchick

Banned for racing the chicken to the other side of the freeway


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for waiting on the other side of the freeway and handcuffing Goblin to the chicken when they get there


----------



## highbury

Banned for thinking the Goblin came before the egg


----------



## scareme

^ Banned for cutting off kitty whiskers and gluing them on his face to fill in his beard.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for disguising themself as a scarecrow to steal corn from farmers


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking it was Zombie day, not Scarecrow day at the cornfield.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for moonlighting as a zombie scarecrow and not telling the rest of us so we could go see you in action


----------



## Copchick

Banned for following me with a camera to catch me in action.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having her fellow officers go undercover as scarecrows!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for running after scarecrows with a barbecue lighter.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bringing the marshmallows


----------



## Goblin

Banned for burning all the marshmallows


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not bringing graham crackers and chocolate bars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making everyone sing "Kumbaya" around the campfire while you ate all the s'mores


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom

Banned for not realizing the bag of marshmallows from the previous bans said stay puffed and now there's a 300ft papa marshmallow on its way.


----------



## DreadKnight'sFirstBorn

Banned for referencing Ghost Busters


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using up all the bandwidth so your parents can't post


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for harboring the ghosts that escaped the Ecto Containment Unit


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for having a secret crush on Dr. Egon Spengler


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for torching the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for decorating their home as a giant marshmallow on Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the siding


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting that image into my head


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to teach her new skellie dog to fetch bones


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to create a skellie army to take over the world.......or at least Iowa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having conversations with the produce at the local grocery store


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for misuse & abuse of local goat butchers, with smuggled lasers, while doubble parking an airbus in a no landing zone on an off Thursday.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to time warp the above Thursday into Friday


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for bungled burger burglary, brazen barley bundling, bloated boat bailing, and boisterous bumble bee buzz battling while building broccoli bridges in Birmingham.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for reminding me Birmingham has yet to be bridged and thus making me feel bobulated


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for falling under the spell of Zurgh and speaks in tongues.


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for trying to steal Zurgh's Zany Zealous Zebra Zeppelin


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to put pigs in cans to make giant canned hams!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for pigging out on canned ham in a damned sedan


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pigging out on canned ham in a damned sedan owned by a woman named Fran who owns a ram named Sam!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being a tough act to follow


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for following Goblin around and being labeled a stalker. (Watch out Gobby!)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for arresting Hairazor as a Goblin stalker!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not springing me from the joint


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to stop a charging elephant by taking away it's credit card


----------



## Death's Door

Banned for charging the elephant's credit card for props.


----------



## highbury

Banned for overstuffing the elephant's trunk.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating Hansel and Gretel's breadcrumb trail


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving the wrong Mapquest directions for Grandma's house to Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## Death's Door

Banned for stepping on the Big Bad Wolf's paw.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to use the wolf's paw, on a chain, as a lucky charm


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for always being after my lucky charms


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for breaking the rainbow when she was following it to the pot of gold


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for covering gelt with felt and feeding it to smelt


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I like to hoot and toot and give them the boot!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for general ballyhoo and outrageous caterwauling, while zesting rare sea urchins in undisclosed locations without proper documentation of decontamination.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for changing the decontamination instructions and not telling anyone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for smuggling contaminated sea urchins


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unlawful obtaining of the top secret recipe for sea urchin zested pork tartar salad over rye scones surf & turf combo platter.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for forgetting to include sea sponge salad in his dinner menu


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for typos when typing the menu for the two above posts and having vested pork and bee sponge salad


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the rope kept breaking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for excessive use of smilies


----------



## Goblin

Banned because I misplaced my knife!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing a clown nose to the mall and honking it everytime someone goes into the bathroom


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the sharks had just ate!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not knowing how to conjugate a verb


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making me think "conjugate" was a dirty word (yeah, I looked it up to make sure  )


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me almost swallow my gum over ^


----------



## Copchick

^ I have that effect on people 

Banned for saving her clients' cuttings for her props


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing about ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause my wood chippers broke!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blaming the wood chipper's demise on Hairazor


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for thinking hammer healing (or the laying on of hammers) worked on people as well as machines...


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I'm not good at hitting a moving target with a bow and arrow!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hunting peep chicks with a bow and nerf arrows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using a microwave oven to intimidate marshmallow Peeps


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Banned for still being "Blue" after all these years on the forum


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I couldn't get a clear shot


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for shooting the messenger


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a target on the messengers back


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing darts at the sign outside the local Target store


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Banned for using the pseudo-french pronunciation..."Tar-zhay"


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for lying about their bayou being haunted... really, it's only kinda spooky


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lure the Bayou ghosts to Canada


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding under her bed all night long


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for running barefoot through the newly poured cement


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I couldn't hire Micheal Myers or Jason Vorhees!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for relentless tormenting of endangered wildebeests with buttered beets and fruity sweets.


----------



## Hairazor

*Keeps* his Wildebeests horns sharp by using a giant pencil sharpener


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the sights are off on my bazooka!


----------



## MrGrimm

^Banned for not posting pics of himself with his bazooka


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause he kept hiding under his bed while I was shooting!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking bazooka bubblegum is ammunition for his bazooka


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the alligators have already been fed!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not knowing why the chicken crossed the road


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running over the chicken for the McNuggets


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for stealing the chicken's nuggets!!!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for going undercover as the Ham Burglar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for obsessive stalking of the Burger King


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to set the Burger King up with Wendy


----------



## Copchick

Banned for breaking up Wendy and Ronald McDonald


----------



## Goblin

Banned for secretly dating Mayor McCheese


----------



## highbury

Banned for bullying Grimace


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for forcing a diet on Grimace!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps mixing Grimace up with Oscar the Grouch and trying to stuff him into a trash can


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hollering "Where's the Beef?" in a McDonald's commercial


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for requesting the tainted beef special at McDonald's


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for leaking McDonald's kitchen secrets.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for hitting the secret sauce


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble wrap under his door mat and secretly video taping visitors reactions when they step on it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for ftrssed up as clown and trying to pass herself as Ronald MacDonald's sister Rhonda


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for passing bad checks signed by Ronald Reagan


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling her neighbor's houses while they were on vacation!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for painting giant X's on the houses that give bad treats to ToTers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to raise the dead to be servants that work for free!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking that ^ would be a bad thing


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for banning a banner who's banned for banning a banner who's banned for banning...


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the shotgun misfired


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for lighting a match to see if the gas tank is empty


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause Freddy Kruger couldn't find her house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for talking with your mouth full


----------



## MrGrimm

Banned for howling at the full moon


----------



## Goblin

Banned for asking people if they'd like to see a full moon!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for impersonating the man in the moon.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for staying out too long in a full moon and getting a Moon Burn


----------



## Goblin

Banned for for doing the forbidden Harvest Moon Dance!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the neighbor's pumpkins as bowling balls


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the neighbor as the target for those pumpkin bowling balls


----------



## highbury

Banned for picking up the 7-10-Neighbor split


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating crackers in bed and blaming the dog for the crumbs


----------



## Copchick

Banned for blaming the dog for foul odors!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking her dog smells like chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to teach an old chicken new tricks


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using a fire engine air horn to chase away those blasted destructive deer.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not knowing Copchick isn't stupid..........merely foolish! 

JK


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that's a bad thing for a Halloweenie to do


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to feed two-headed frogs to Roxy's three-headed monster


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for plotting to starve out the 3 headed monster by illegal 2 headed frog hoarding, in a non-frogging zone without a frog header licence.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for naming the three heads Curly, Larry, and Moe


----------



## Copchick

Banned for feeding golf course gophers steroids


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Banned for not liking Curly, Larry, and Moe.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being correct! (Well, maybe Curly)


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Banned for picking Curly over Larry or Moe.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for thinking I like The Three Stooges more than Abbott and Costello


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changinging their name to Bud N. Lou


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for squeezing the Charmin


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for not reporting the squeezing of the Charmin


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for trying to start an infinite chain of banning himself


----------



## Copchick

Banned for making chains out of Fruit Loops


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^ Banned for taking away the only fun left for me with Fruit Loops


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the noose broke at the last minute!


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for being a day late and a Froot Loop short.


----------



## Hairazor

Bannee for catching Froot Loops on his tonsils and wriggling them too and fro


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mistaking the uvula for tonsils


----------



## FrozenPumpkins

^Banned for discussing oral anatomy^


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people they have a great orbicularis oris, then giggling


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for making me look that up!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for accidently getting their big toe stuck in their nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating Marilyn Monroe in an attempt to get a free cup of coffee at the local Starbucks store


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to build a death ray to get rid of her neighbors


----------



## Copchick

Banned for flashing his neighbors while wearing his orange and black striped knickers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for going on patrol in and orange and black checked uniform


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting itching powder in Copchick's uniform cap


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting it in her shorts!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for replacing raisins with crunchy bugs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving the "crunchy" raisens out to ToTers


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for going back twice to get "crunchy raisins"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating nice fat juicy spiders instead!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for breeding said spiders on Goblin's Spider Farm.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to teach spiders to drive tiny little tractors on said spider farm!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for holding a tractor pulling contest for wild tractor riding spiders


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the tractor pulling area so all the wild tractor riding spiders went wildly spinning out of control


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a spider tractor pull


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling batter dipped deep fried spider legs at the spider tractor pull


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing all the spider's tennis shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for not knowing that spiders would wear steel-toed boots at a tractor pull


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making eight tiny pairs of steel toed boots


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing mustaches on art work at the local museum


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for not being amused at the different styles of imaginative mustaches.


----------



## Goblin

Banned using helium filled balloons to do cartoon voices


----------



## Evil Andrew

^banned for filling them with another gas.......


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling his soul to the devil for a buck fifty!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering the devil 75 cents for Evil Andrew's soul


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for not taking advantage of a great deal on souls when she is offered one.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for buying knockoff souls, instead of officially licensed ones.


Say No to Piracy!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for talking like a pirate in inappropriate circumstances.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for kicking 15 men off a dead man's chest


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing the bottle of rum those 15 guys were waiting for


----------



## Copchick

Banned for replacing rum with Shirley Temple's!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Bone To Pick

^banned for spreading unsolicited affection and good cheer


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for spoiling Will Reid's fun!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for parking in a Witches only Zone.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a whoopie cushion on the witch's broom


----------



## Goblin

Banned for yelling WHOOPIE when she sat on a cushion!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for shaving werewolves and trimming their nails


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sticking everyone with a bunch of bald werewolves!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using punctuation marks where none are needed


----------



## Copchick

Banned for planting and fertilizing her new groundbreaker skellies hoping they grow into fullsize skellies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking all the shaved werewolf hair from several posts ago and making wigs for her skellies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up like The Cisco Kid!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for wanting to grow up to be the CRISCO kid.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the center out of Oreos and replacing it with Crisco then putting them back in the box


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving me ideas for April Fool's day.


----------



## highbury

^Banned for thoughts of deviousness and mischief


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not getting on board the "Mischievous Bandwagon of Mischief Makers".


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving ^ without me


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get her Zombie Cowboy Band on The Grand Old Oprey


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lure my Zombie Cowboy Band to go on the road as background music for his square dancing squirrel troup


----------



## Goblin

Banned for bppking her Zombie Cowboy Band in Death Valley


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> Banned for bppking her Zombie Cowboy Band in Death Valley


^banned for not knowing the difference between the P key and the O key


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^banned for not knowing the Klingon language where they substitute O's for P's.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for entering his skeleton dog in the dock dog competition


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for letting his skeleton dog loose in the zombie cat competition. (What a ruckus!)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking bets on whether the skellie dog or zombie cat will win in a face off


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for setting up a cage fight match between the two


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for refusing to take bribes to allow the cage fight between the skellie dogs and zombie cats


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling sheets to ghosts as formal wear


----------



## Copchick

Banned for not knowing new crisp white sheets are formal wear, it's the used tattered ones that are for everyday use. Even Martha Stewart will tell you that.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for mentioning Martha Stewart.


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for giving Martha Stewart insider information on ghost formal wear stocks.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling everyone he once dated Martha Stewart's best friend's cousin's sister's daughter's twin sister........and nobody cared!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being too genealogical.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for trying to plant family trees.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for planting his family


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for posting a photograph that could incriminate us all! EEK


----------



## Goblin

Banned for providing the shovels.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for being a tattle tale


----------



## Goblin

Banned for planting her neighbors likes rows of corn!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for picking their ears


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for picking their noses


----------



## Copchick

Banned for picking their toes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pickling all the parts picked in the last 3 posts


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting pickled and posting pickling pick posts!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

banned for get the pickled pickling picker pickled


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for picking his guitar trying to emulate Eric Clapton


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for thinking I can't emulate Eric Clapton..


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for thinking you can emulate Eric Clapton
(meanwhile sweetemotion is going through my head)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having locomotives running through her head!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for driving that train.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for derailing the train by putting his "2 cents worth" on the track


----------



## Goblin

Banned for losing her train of thought!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for thinking.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for losing a battle of witts with a potato chip!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking "buffalo chips" are a snack food


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for serving " buffalo chips" at her Halloween party!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for searching for the golden buffalo who lays the golden "chip".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not chipping in to support the Golden Buffalo Retirement Fund.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for trying to use a golden buffalo chip at a casino.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for cashing in his chips in exchange for horse apples


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing horse apples at fleeing felons


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for selling Horse apples for 15 cents apiece


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking horses carry money on them to buy apples!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for not knowing about horse cents!!!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making cologne for horses


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking wearing horse cologne will attract studs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making perfume for female horses


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for horsing around!


----------



## highbury

Banned for being a jive turkey


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for taking hand jive lessons


----------



## Goblin

Banned for speaking perfect turkenese


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking he could cook a perfect Turkenese for thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a turducken is the off spring of a duck and turkey mating


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking it's actually the duck and chicken that have mated instead


----------



## Goblin

Banned for crossing a skunk and a eagle and creating something that stinks to the high heavens!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking Skeagle taste just like ducken!!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing the difference


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating the cookies kids left for Santa


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for waiting by the cookies to get a glimpse of Santa!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sprinkling the cookies with powdered Ex-lax in retaliation for the lump of coal he got last year


----------



## Copchick

Banned for substituting coal for reindeer poop. (Even though some really deserved it)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people the lump of coal was really just cleverly shaped licorice


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for convincing me to eat the licorice ^


----------



## Copchick

Banned for using licorice whips in an inappropriate manner.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for not being adventurous!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for using licorice whips to tie down the Elf on a Shelf and taking pictures.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for giving me a sick idea for our Elf on the shelf


----------



## Goblin

Banned for keeping an elf on their shelf!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for not believing in the power of the Elf!


----------



## Copchick

Do you believe in Buddy the Elf?


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting to ban CrazedHaunter!


----------



## Copchick

Ha, ha! Guess I thought I was in the "Questions" thread. Anyway...

^ Banned for being the twin of Buddy the Elf.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for Even Thinking I would be a fan of Anything Will Ferrel!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for excessive use of punctuation marks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for preferring puncture marks over punctuation marks


----------



## Copchick

^(Lol!)

Banned for puncturing holes in the balloons of the Macy's Thanksgiving Day parade, yelling "Booya!" at each stab.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to re-inflate the balloons with a band aids and a bicycle pump


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making a ballon likeness of himself for the parade but didn't have enough hot air to get it off the ground


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting balloon animals to sleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to enter a giant whoopee cushion full of methane as a balloon for the parade


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for putting a whoopee cushion on Santas lap at the mall.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for joy riding in a one horse open sleigh.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to chase down speeders in a one horse open sleigh!


----------



## Hairazor

Baned for yelling WHOA! every time Copchick and her sleigh were in hot pursuit


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cutting the reigns on Copchick[s patrol sleigh


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing Jingle Bell rocks at the sleigh as it passed overhead


----------



## Goblin

Banned for passing around a bottle of vodka among Santa's eleves and getting them drunk!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the drunken elves for Elf Bowling


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for providing alcohol to the elves while they were working. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for going undercover as one of Santa's Elves


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for gumming up the toy works at Santa's shop


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for programming Santa's GPS so it only gives directions to her house


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for trying to shoot down Santas sleigh


----------



## Copchick

Banned for kidnapping Rudolph and holding him for ransom for more.presents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for participating in the illegal trade of Rudolph jerky


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for stealing my recipe for Rudolph jerky


----------



## Goblin

Nanned for changing her name to Rudoplh Jerky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for indiscriminate transposing of letters


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiking the egg nog at the office Christmas party then taking pictures of the ensuing antics


----------



## Copchick

Banned for tying up the boss in tinsel


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making all her fellow officers do the can can at the Christmas party


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing the Macarena anywhere


----------



## Copchick

Banned for making me sing inside my head after reading the above, "...oh macarena."


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for carrying mistletoe in his pocket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for roasting chestnuts on an open fire in the middle of the living room


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for selling gay apparel!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for unscrewing one light bulb from each strand of lights in his neighbor's Christmas display.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sneaking in my house last Christmas Eve and eating the chocolate covered bacon I left for Santa


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving strips of leather for Santa and trying to pass it off as jerky


----------



## Will Reid

^ Banned for force-feeding the leather strips to Santa


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for holding Santa down while Hairazor forced fed him leather bacon strip thingys.


----------



## Will Reid

^ Banned for stealing Santa's sack of toys when I was holding him down.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing his name to Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for growing a beard and mustache and tinting them red so he could look more like his idol Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for blowing bubbles out his nose when drinking milk


----------



## scareme

Banned for bribing elves to get on Santa's nice list.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for feeding Santa's reindeer "special" grass.


----------



## Goblin

Made Santa's naughty list for growing "s[ecial grass" for his reindeer!


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fishing in a fish tank


----------



## Copchick

Banned for getting tangled up in the tinsel


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for cruising through the red light district yelling "Ho Ho Ho"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for picking up the three Ho's!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for setting up cage match fights between the Keebler Elves and Santa's Elves.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing banana peels in the ring


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving Santa's elves steel chairs


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for giving the Keebler Elves a recipe for banana fudge cookies.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the chimney on Christmas Eve


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making cheap wine by stomping grapes in combat boots


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get me to do it ^ in my bare feet


----------



## scareme

Banned for hitting her boss on Boxing Day.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for boxing up her boss on Boxing Day and mailing him to Alaska!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for opening a nude beach in Alaska


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for daring people at said nude beach to jump right in, the water is just fine


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being the first to jump right in!


----------



## scareme

Banned for not wearing his birthday suit.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for not picking it up at the cleaners.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing her formal birthday suit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to pin a medal on Copchick's ^ suit


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing her New Year's birthday suit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving the wrong way on one way streets


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pointing all traffic arrows in town to magnetic North


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for creating a Zurghian interdimensional vortex that caused the Earth's magnetic poles to flipflop


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling roadmaps to the Zurghian interdimensional vortex's movie star's homes!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for straining his soup through his mustache


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for licking Goblins mustache


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Oops double post


----------



## Copchick

Banned for making me say, "Ewww" at your first of two posts.


----------



## Goblin

banned for not realizing I have no mustache


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for banning Copchick instead of CrazedHaunter over that moustache thing.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for grooming mustaches without a valid license


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for demanding Goblin grow a mustache


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to patent Goblin Mustaches without cutting me in on the deal


----------



## scareme

Banned for trying to grow mustaches out of back hair.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for selling mustache fertilizer


----------



## Copchick

Banned for bringing a razor to the Third Annual Manly Mustache Festival.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for drinking coffee from a mustache cup!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for growing a mustache long enough to wrap around his neck for warmth in cold weather


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for turning the ac up in winter time


----------



## scareme

^Banned for not understanding hot flashes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for flashing the neighbors


----------



## scareme

^banned for trying to buy the house next door.


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for mixing up the address numbers on all of her neighbors' houses; causing great confusion at the post office.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being confused without a license!


----------



## RoxyBlue

scareme said:


> ^banned for trying to buy the house next door.


LOL

^banned for living in the State of Denial


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking dat State ^ is named after de River in Africa


----------



## Copchick

Banned for going up the river without a paddle.


----------



## scareme

^banned for scaring cats just to record their fluffy tales.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to fly a plane blindfolded.


----------



## scareme

^banned for riding tricycles in the snow.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for building snowmen to use for target practice


----------



## stagehand1975

banned for taking a vacation in florida... its cold here


----------



## Copchick

^ banned for reminding me that I am not among palm trees, rolling waves and a beach. (Brrr!)


----------



## scareme

^banned for not appreciating the rolling waves and beach near her.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for jogging underwater


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for selling weighted underwater jogging shoes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling inflatable underwater jogging pants


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for overcharging for lessons on how to hold your breath while jogging underwater.


----------



## scareme

^banned for not being crazy enough when haunting.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for being a little too crazy in the off haunting season.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using her badge to round up all the crazy haunters and making them participate in her home haunt


----------



## scareme

banned for using her living room drapes to sew into straightjackets.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for portraying Scarlett O'Nara with her drapes, she didn't care if they were plaid!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing last on another thread


----------



## Copchick

Banned for trying to enter the Olympics with her Gaithersburg bobsled team


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for putting salt on the bobsled track.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going down the bobsled track on the seat of his pants and yelling "this is soooo cold, can someone warm it up?"


----------



## Copchick

Banned for using her flame throwers to warm Crazed Haunter's buns after he finished his bob sled run.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for thinking about my buns..


----------



## Goblin

Banned for showing of their buns.........until they were arrested by Copchick


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to bail CrazedH out using Monopoly money


----------



## Copchick

Goblin said:


> Banned for showing of their buns.........until they were arrested by Copchick


(Sometimes that's not a bad thing!  )

Banned for trying to bribe Punxsutawney Phil into predicting an early spring.


----------



## highbury

Banned for having hot cross buns...


----------



## Copchick

Banned for making rabbits angry by smearing them with icing


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for not knowing iced rabbit ears are a delicacy


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause Pumpkin5 paid me 5 bucks to do it!


----------



## Lunatic

Banned because pumpkin5 paid me 10 bucks to do it! LOL!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using buck rabbits for tender


----------



## scareme

Banned for feeding snowmen's noses to the bunnies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inciting snowmen to riot


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for giving snowmen blow dryers for Christmas presents


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling bottles of water labeled "Snowman Remains"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for drinking my profits


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for telling Hairazor there is no such thing as M.S.A. (melted snowmen anonymous)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pretending she didn't know me at M.S.A. meetings


----------



## scareme

^ banned for driving crazy people sane.


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for going off the rails on the crazy train


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for barking at the moon


----------



## Goblin

Banned for growling at the neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting flaming arrows at the neighbors' houses


----------



## Copchick

Banned for blaming those arrows on Daryl Dixon.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for using the neighbors burning house to toast Marshmellows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not bringing graham crackers and chocolate bars to the marshmallow roast so we could all have s'mores


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to convince us we can use cotton balls in place of marshmallows ^


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for trying to make Cotton Ball Fluff sandwiches


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling us they ^ are a good source of fiber so we should just eat up


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking cotton balls are finger licking good!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for licking the fingers of strangers at bus stops and yelling "Tastes like chicken!"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for making me giggle


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giggling at a funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a remote controlled firecracker in the casket and setting it off just after the lid is put down


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for yelling "He's trying to escape" when the firecracker went off.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for purchasing his arsenal from the Acme Company.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for carrying plastic handcuffs and a cap gun while on duty!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for switching Copchick's cap gun with a water gun filled with bubble solution


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for calling us the Pittsburgh Bubble Squad. (We have capes too!)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing her username to Bubbles


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for singing "Tiny Bubbles"
(Sorry that's the cleanest one I could come up with!!)


----------



## Copchick

Banned for being a Don Ho impersonator and "lei-ing" strangers.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling everyone she meant to handcuff herself to her patrol car!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to steal the patrol car with Copchick still handcuffed to it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous Justin Bieber/ Lindsey Lohan war of 2014


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing a game of checkers against himself and losing


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Banned for shaving Beiber's head (while we all secretly cheer from the sidelines)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for bribing Bieber's barbers to bungle Bierber's bangs in Boston


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using up all the "B's" and not leaving any for anyone else


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for siccing her birds on Goblin's bees and bringing them to their knees.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being baffled by Boston Baked Bean bought in Baltimore


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for babbling


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking Goblin is a brook.


----------



## highbury

^ banned for grossly gutting Goblin's ghastly ghoulish glory. Gosh!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not working grim and gory into the above ban


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being a "correctional" officer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not visiting here more often


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I thought it would be a lot of fun!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for going on a surfin' safari in Montana


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for not coming in last enough.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking last is first


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not thinking first before posting last


----------



## highbury

^banned for having a last thought of being the first post (but you still didn't WIN).


----------



## Copchick

Banned for using jelly beans as currency.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for not saving the black jelly beans for me!!


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for playing on the forum at work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking that's a bad thing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to take over the world with a snowman army


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to take down Roxy's snoman army with a pair of 1200watt hand held hair dryers


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for plotting the snowman massacre of 2014!


----------



## stagehand1975

Banned for build a big fire, those snowmen dont dare cone to close to it


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Banned for typing too fast. (typos, darling)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for brewing mischief and not inviting me


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting Goblin is the master mischief maker!


----------



## highbury

^Banned for self-appointment.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for missing his appointment for free vaccinations against the zombie virus


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking they said free vacations


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for inviting us all to vacation at his house then moving and leaving no forwarding address


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taking all expense paid vacations to any room in her house!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for making me pick up HRs tab!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for stealing HR's Tab.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for adding saccharin to this thread:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting out her "Go Go" boots everytime she hears the word Tab


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking they were called Goo Goo boots!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for to many f's in another thread


----------



## Goblin

Banned for counting them!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a straw to eat soup


----------



## scareme

^banned for putting spiders in the soup, and clogging up the straw.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for drawing straws to see who cooks the soup!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for secretly making both straws the same size to see if we will squabble over who won


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for breaking her straw in half.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for yelling "That's the last straw" and danced a jig as he threw hay (straw) at HR.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for drawing straws with crayons


----------



## scareme

^banned for making my head hurt.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for causing a shortage on aspirin, advil and tylenol.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using extra strength ballpeenos!


----------



## scareme

^Banned for streaking through Philly to get Copchick's attention.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for streaking and getting no attention!


----------



## scareme

^banned for waking the neighbors dogs with all his late night howling.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taping Goblin's howling and setting it to music


----------



## scareme

^banned for licking the pages of library books when no one is looking.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knowing about my little habit ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for kicking the habit and breaking her big toe!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a nun's habit at the Vatican


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to look up "Sister" Goblin's habit's sleeve to see what trick he is concealing there


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for thinking Sister Goblin is hiding a bottle of water, opps sorry it's a bottle of wine now. (That water and wine thing happens so fast!)


----------



## scareme

^banned for turning into a 7k ho. She's got Roxy shaking in her boots.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for shaking in her boots everytime there's an earthquake


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for excessive and prolonged yak buttering while in line to get his picture taken with Santa, and failing to realize its's nearly Easter and they don't do that at Walmart...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not realizing that "anything goes" at Walmart


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for inviting everyone to the "Come As You Are" party at Walmart, and everyone arrived...and did.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting her local SWAT team to surround my party at Walmart then break into the Macarena


----------



## scareme

^Banned for putting that damn song in my head.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a kazoo to play along with the above youtube video


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to have a concert at the zoo with a kazoo and got booed!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for getting booed by the animals at the zoo after singing Ted Nugent's "Great White Buffalo"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing fire crackers at Goblin's above performance and causing a riot among the animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for painting the white stripes on all the zebras black


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ banned for having _White Line Fever_


----------



## Copchick

Banned for coloring outside the lines!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for claiming Mona Lisa is his sister (and thus being peeved that Copchick 'stasched it)


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for putting blue icing on brownie bites and calling them Smurf cakes.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to sell life insurance to Papa Smurf!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for showboating in a life raft.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for going up the creek without a paddle


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for flying the Jolly Roger over her bathtub


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for singing "*Yo Ho A Pirate's Life For Me" *in her shower.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a crush on John LaFeet the Captain Crunch pirate!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for driving around in the motorized cart at Wal Mart shouting "Ahoy matey's! This is Captain Slappy at your service"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slapping Wal-Mart employees


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for making animal noises in the hunting section.


----------



## scareme

Banned for wearing the shortest kilt in Pittsburg for St Pat's Day.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to find out what those Scotsmen wear under their kilts


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to play " another one bites the dust" on the bagpipes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking scotch tape is what Scottish people record music on


----------



## Copchick

^Banned for putting two-sided tape on public toilet seats, causing a sticky situation.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to ride a tricycle backwards


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for riding a tricycle in circles and yelling 'School's out!" in the room where the local PTA was meeting


----------



## Hairazor

Thought PTA stood for Public Terrorist Association and called the FBI


----------



## Goblin

Thought it stood for Potato Tasters Association and said "Bring on the spuds!"


----------



## Copchick

Banned for twerking while singing "Funky Cold Medina"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for arranging a flash twerk mob at her local Mall


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as a giant French fry


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to put salt on HR.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for dunking her in ketchup


----------



## highbury

Banned for referring to her as "Freedom Fry"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking French fries are fried in France


----------



## scareme

^banned for thinking Moon Pies are made on the moon.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking chocolate milk comes from brown cows


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking cow patties would taste like hamburgers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tasting them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for being gross - ewwww!


----------



## Goblin

Banned till I can catch up with her post count!


----------



## highbury

Banned for thinking he would ever catch up!!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "Everybody duck, I'll save you!" at a Military funeral when they did the gun salute


----------



## Copchick

Banned for using a cap gun to hunt grizzly bears!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting lions, tigers, and bears with a pea shooter! Oh my!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sticking postage stamps on his forehead and trying to ship himself to DisneyLand


----------



## Goblin

Banned or trying to send herself airmail


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting his mailbox at the top of a 16 foot pole just for airmail delivery


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing my idea and trying to market it!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for posting way earlier than his usual appearance at night.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for paying attention to Goblin's habits.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing pranks on dead people


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for playing dead


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing up the dead and calling a taxi for them


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking The Grateful Dead was a cemetery rock band!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking Jerry Garcia is still alive playing small venues with Elvis.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for not knowing where that cool club is.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking a cool club is a baseball bat in the freezer!


----------



## scareme

^Banned for making me think to hard. Next time, I'll kill you.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking too hard when she knows she's not equipped for it!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for not knowing Scareme gets all of her equipment at the ACME company. Wile E. Coyote recommended it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling defective anvils to Wile E Coyote


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for sneaking up behind CopChick and yelling " Meep Meep"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^Banned for policing the whole "rules of Coyote Land" and letting the RR get away with murder!!!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a secret romance with Pepe LePew


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble solution in the downtown fountain


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to clone a Hershey bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking a Hershey bar is where you go to imbibe chocolate martinis


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for tying up Willie Wonka and stealing the Wonka Mobile.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for diving head first into Willie Wonka's chocolate river


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running up and down the bank yelling FIRE because she figured no one would pay attention if she yelled CHOCOLATE!


----------



## Hairazor

Showed up with marshmallows on sticks thinking he could toast them on the ^ "FIRE", was disappointed but consoled himself with dipping them in the Chocolate river


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking I said chocolate liver and wanted to know if she could get it with onions!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Banned for using chocolate and onions in the same sentence!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wanting some chocolate and onions with whipped cream and a cherry on top!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for following the Easter Bunny around and sneaking the eggs he leaves for others


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking what the Easter Bunny really leaves are eggs.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking that they're not


----------



## Lambchop

Banned for bringing a syth through airport security.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to make a box kite out of cardboard boxes!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing water balloons at passersby


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using water balloon as croquet balls!


----------



## highbury

Banned for using croquet balls in a water balloon fight. Ouch.


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause I'm just naturally evil!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not realizing how much more evil he could be if he worked harder at it


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she doesn't realize I'm already Number One so why try harder?


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Banned for not realizing that I hold the world record for evilness!


----------



## Copchick

Banned for capturing elves, forcing them to work in a cat toy factory.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

That's cute Copchick!

Banned for spying on my factory! You know too much so now I'll have to eliminate you!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for holding a lottery to see which "peeker" to eliminate next


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a home for wayward peekers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Goldfish crackers into the fish tanks at the local pet shop


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for fishing out ^ the goldfish crackers, batter frying them and selling them as vegetarian fish


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for only providing chopsticks for her spaghetti dinner.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiring zombies as waiters for dinner parties


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tipping the Zombie waiters with Lady Fingers


----------



## highbury

Banned for serving finger sandwiches at the zombie party


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as a leprechaun and visiting a Biker Bar


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing Peewee Herman and dancing to Tequila on a biker bar


----------



## Copchick

^ Lol!

Banned for slammin's down tequila shots with Pee Wee.


----------



## Goblin

Banged for changing her name to Miss Yvonne


----------



## CrazedHaunter

banned for thinking the song goes " the girl with colitis goes by"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me spit milk when I read that ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned or starting a milk spitting contest!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Banned for spitting up milk on me!


----------



## brd813

The person above me was banned for only posting to increase their post count for the 2014 prop contest. Uhhh no wait that is probably a fine idea.

- Bill


----------



## Goblin

Banned because Midnight to One is the Banning Hour!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for keeping odd hours


----------



## brd813

^Banned for NOT keeping odd hours


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking EVEN hours don't count


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having to be timed with a calendar


----------



## highbury

Banned for having to be timed with a sundial


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting his sundial in the shade under a tree


----------



## drevilstein

banned for making vampires that sparkle


----------



## Copchick

Banned for pulling vampire teeth, calling himself...Dr. Evil Stein, DVD - Doctor of Vampire Dentistry


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving a pedal-powered patrol car!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having nothing better to do


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making crank calls to Goblin where she laughs wildly then hangs up


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for giving Roxy the idea to call Goblin and ask him if he has Prince Albert in a can.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for called Pizza Hut and ordering a 100 pizzas using Roxy's name!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for having those ^ same pizzas rerouted to his neighborhood block party


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for delivering 100 Pizza's with odd topping such as...great green gobs of greasy grimy gopher guts, mutilated monkey meat and dirty little birdies feet.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for naming all her favorite toppings!


----------



## highbury

Banned for calling Pizza Hut and asking if they had Goblin in a Can...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for _having_ Goblin in a can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for opening the door when Goblin was still in the can


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing the Canadian Can Can!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing his tutu around his neck


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing her's with huge yellow clown shoes!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for getting nekkid and putting flower all over himself and posing in his front yard like a statue. 

Oops that flour


----------



## Copchick

Banned for discovering Goblin's 2014 costume.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing my old Halloween Costumes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a tracking device in his ^ costumes so he always knows where Copchick is when she has one on


----------



## RoxyBlue

^let the air out of Copchick's police cruiser tires


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for burning her lips on the exhaust pipe trying to blow up CC police cruiser


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking he had to dress up as a monkey to do the wild monkey dance!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing pennies at the dancing Monkey when the sign clearly stated, NO PENNIES PLEASE


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for putting the organ grinder, though a meat grinder and then selling meat pies.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling Hairazor's Old Fashioned Meat Pies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for buying them ^ to throw at street Mimes


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for letting the mimes out of the box


----------



## Goblin

Banned for boxing mimes


----------



## highbury

Banned for being the Voicebox of the Mimes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting an all mime singing group


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving empty glasses to the Mimes when they asked for a drink


----------



## Goblin

Banned for learning curse words in sign language


----------



## kauldron

Banned for thinking misdirected gestures were sign language


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I don't already know curse words in Sign


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for running around the house in her new Halloween costume singing " I feel pretty"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running around the house in his new Halloween costume yelling "Who put super glue in my mask?"


----------



## kauldron

Banned because he's the one holding the tube of glue behind his back.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a tattle tail


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having a tail


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for pulling on Goblins tail


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tying a string of tin cans to that ^ tail


----------



## Copchick

Banned for singing "Eenie Meenie Miny Moe" while picking produce at the supermarket.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for juggling cantalopes in the same produce section and hitting Hairazor on the head with one!


----------



## highbury

Banned for making a subtle joke about Copchick's melons...


----------



## kauldron

Banned for lighting melons on fire and rolling them down his driveway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing a lighted melon into a hockey rink during the playoffs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a tin of Skoal for a puck


----------



## Copchick

Banned for turning up the heat in the ice hockey arena, forcing the players to use roller skates.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to rollerskate on water


----------



## kauldron

Banned for starting a wet T-shirt contest at a hockey arena.


----------



## highbury

Banned for only having men in the hockey arena wet t-shirt contest


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing his name to his favorite sport and his favorite character from A Midsummer's Night Dream. Yes, you guessed it........Hockey Puck!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for telling Wolfgang Puck that his burgers taste like hockey pucks!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for grilling hockey pucks and trying to pass them off as burgers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling the ketchup bottles with red jello


----------



## Goblin

Thinks they make beer battered chicken by beating a chicken with a beer bottle!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for feeding chickens beer, therefore forcing them to produce alcohol laced eggs. Breakfast is still in the lead as the most important meal of the day with that boost!


----------



## the Master

Everyone above me is banned for making Santa Clause the official mascot for Haunt Forums.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for sending Santa applications to be an elf.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for asking Santa if he could bring her some venison for Christmas


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for mentioning "that" holiday...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to capture the 3 ghost of Christmas to use in your graveyard.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for whistling "Here Comes Santa Claus" through his nose


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving electric nose warmers for Christmas that give you 3rd degree burns!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending pine cones to Hairazor as a Christmas present


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to crossbreed a pine cone with a pineapple


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for marketing pine conapples as a new super food


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling pine conapple pies


----------



## the Master

Banned for leading the conversation into something about a pine-cone/pineapple hybrid.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting it's not polite to point!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for using his middle finger as a pointer.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking it means he is number 1 when someone flashes him the middle finger


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for flashing Kauldron both her middle fingers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for secretly training a squirrel army to take over the world!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for using carrier pigeons to deliver dirty jokes to the squirrel army.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making pigeon ^ pie


----------



## Goblin

Banned for baking 4 and 20 blackbirds in a pie


----------



## kauldron

Banned for stealing pies from Hairazor's window sill and leaving jack o lanterns in their place.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to make a Jack-O-Lantern pie but the candle kept setting it on fire!


----------



## ScareRookie

The person above this post was banned but providing arsonist yet another way to set fire to something that should not be burned.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for not letting Goblin play with fire


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing with matches with ScareRookie


----------



## kauldron

Banned for using matches while playing the mix and match game.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing mismatched socks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hosting a place where lost socks go to party


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for going to the lost sock party place dressed as a sock puppet


----------



## kauldron

Banned for telling bad jokes with his sock puppets at the comedy club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing rotten vegetables at the sock puppets during CrazedHaunter's comedy routine


----------



## kauldron

Banned for bringing a basket of rotten vegetables and handing them to me to throw.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating them instead!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for making sauce out of Roxy's rotten tomatoes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Goblin my secret rotten tomato sauce recipe


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for dancing the Can-Can while canning rotten tomato sauce


----------



## kauldron

Banned for flapping his arms around like Toucan Sam.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to play ring toss onto Toucan Sam's beak


----------



## Goblin

Banned for naming each of her Fruit Loops then didn't have the heart to eat them!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating them ^ after I named them


----------



## Goblin

Banned for crying her eyes out over the eaten fruit loops


----------



## kauldron

Banned for stealing Hairazor's crayons that she was using to write her Fruit Loops' names out with.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating Hairazor's crayons


----------



## kauldron

Banned for taking all of the construction paper home so no one else could color too.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking they use construction paper to make paper houses


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running with scissors


----------



## kauldron

Banned for cutting out paper dolls and telling everyone she was making friends


----------



## Goblin

Made a girlfriend the same way


----------



## highbury

Banned for improper "Banned" etiquette...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up etiquette and croquette and thinking snacks are being served


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressed up as an elf and sneaking into Kiebler Hollow Tree cookie factory


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for losing his marbles


----------



## kauldron

Banned for asking the IOC to make the game of marbles an Olympic Sport


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doing the Luge on the ice rink and wondering why his time was so slow


----------



## kauldron

Banned for showing up to the Curling competition with hairspray and a curling iron.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for guessing my plan ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to raise turkeys to be ninja killers


----------



## kauldron

Banned for trying to cook a turkey with a curling iron for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Goblin

Stole my recipe for curling iron turkey hash


----------



## kauldron

Banned for telling Hairazor that he could surf using an ironing board.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending in the snapping turtles when I sank


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for scaring the snap out of the snapping turtles...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing Hairazor's recipe for snapping turtle soup


----------



## kauldron

Banned for letting snapping turtles loose in WalMart on the first of the month.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for break dancing to The Hogan's Heroes Theme music!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for sneaking around and filling in all of the holes dug by Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing all the fill ^ with quicksand


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting live foxes in all the foxholes


----------



## kauldron

Banned for doing the Gangnam Style dance to the "What does the fox say?" song.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for putting THAT song in head. Hackey Hackey Hackey ho!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for posting "Hackey Hackey Hackey ho! It's off to work I went!"


----------



## kauldron

Banned for singing "Hi-Ho!" while waiting in line for the Seven Dwarves mine ride at Disney World.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking his pickaxe along on the Seven Dwarfs mine ride


----------



## kauldron

Banned for spending all of her time riding the Seven Dwarves mine ride and not riding The Haunted Mansion even once.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking a portable floodlight into the Haunted Mansion to "see the ghosts better"


----------



## kauldron

Banned for volunteering to be the stunt double for the bride in the attic.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being the stunt double for Cheetah


----------



## kauldron

Banned for being the stand in for Super Dave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be one of the Super Mario brothers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for claiming to be the other ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for claiming to be the secret third brother


----------



## kauldron

Banned for auditioning to be on Big Brother.


----------



## Goblin

Banned by his split personality alter ego Potsy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^real name is "Hot to Trotsky Potsky"


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^real name is "Hot to Trotsky Potsky"


Banned for forgetting what game she was playing!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for wearing the same sweaters as Potsie Weber


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing his name to Ritchie


----------



## Jackyl48

Banned for peeing in the neighbors fog chiller


----------



## kauldron

Banned for giving Goblin the idea.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to tap dance in quicksand


----------



## kauldron

Banned for smearing Vaseline on the bottom of his feet and pretending he is ice skating on the linoleum in his kitchen.


----------



## Jackyl48

Banned for Doing The Cha-Cha Like A Sissy Girl


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching Children to Cha Cha in Chicago


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for coercing the Chicago Children's Cha Cha to form a Conga Line down Congress


----------



## Jackyl48

Banned for doing the Cha Cha in the Oval Office


----------



## kauldron

Banned for trying to teach the buffoons in Washington D.C. anything.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching the buffoons to cha cha


----------



## kauldron

Banned for going to the orchestra and asking to play the buffoon.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for try to make a hot air buffoon.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for supplying the hot air


----------



## kauldron

Banned for selling rides in a CrazedH powered hot air balloon.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using Preperation H as tooth paste


----------



## Jackyl48

Banned for thinking Preperation H was a new Tootsie Roll flavor


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using tootsie rolls as ear plugs


----------



## morbidmike

banned for using tootsie rolls and candy corn as dentures


----------



## Copchick

Banned for stealing dentures at the old folks home, so he can use them for realistic wind-up toys.


----------



## morbidmike

banned for putting super polly grip in the back of her squad car to keep criminals in place


----------



## kauldron

Banned for asking to sound the siren while he was stuck in the super poly grip.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving the eyebrows off people stuck in the super poly grip


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the shaved off eyebrows to make toupees for her clients


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for wearing a lop sided toupee


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for running up behind people, grabbing their toupees, throwing them on the ground and stomping on them while yelling, "I got that thing off your head and saved you!"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for opening a spare toupee stand and following MorbidMike around


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for robbing Hairazor's toupee stand prevent me from looking dapper


----------



## kauldron

Banned for glueing toupees all over and pretending he was Bigfoot


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for exploiting me for financial gain


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shaving a cowlick to the scalp and thinking it won't be a cowlick when it grows back


----------



## kauldron

Banned for having an avatar that is just full of cowlicks.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned because licking cows is illegal in some countires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned because he thinks licking a cow tastes like chicken


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for using a roaster chicken as a puppet


----------



## kauldron

Banned for carving his initials in Pinocchio's nose.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for growing pumpkins in his bath tub


----------



## Jackyl48

Banned for showing kauldron how to grow pumpkins in the bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

Bannd for trying to bathe in the tub with the pumpkins


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pulling hair outta the wax from a Brazilion wax and making moustaches with it and trying to sell it here under group buys


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me gag and laugh at the same time


----------



## kauldron

Banned for buying up the mustaches and planning to give them as Christmas presents.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for pouting cuz he didn't get a moustache


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for losing his pet spider


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for sneaking in my house and kid napping Mortimer


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drinking coffee through a straw


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for bleaching her eye lashes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for calling the Morgue and ordering a cold one to go


----------



## kauldron

Banned for going over to Mike's to pick up cold cuts.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for not using spell-check


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the wrong code for his emoticon


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for not cooking spooky 1 a pot pie when he demanded it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering pot from his own garden for that ^ pie


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for thinking a plastic container for transporting plants would taste good


----------



## kauldron

^Banned for tasting plastic plants at Michael's.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Wikipedia is a tutorial site for building a Wikiup


----------



## MrGrimm

^ banned for banning banners banned from the banning forum thread


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for selling flour as fairy dust


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for sniffing fairy dust


----------



## morbidmike

^Banned for teaching chipmunks how to drive big rigs


----------



## kauldron

^Banned for riding the shopping cart tractor around the Wal Mart parking lot.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for starting a rumor that Halloween was being moved to Sept. 30th this year.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for tip toe-ing through the tulips with Godzilla


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for trying to fill the E-Motion cone on the Carnegie Science Center with ice cream.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for TPing Mount Rushmore


----------



## kauldron

Banned for scheming to fill the Grand Canyon with tapioca pudding.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for daring tourists to swim through the tapioca from one side of the canyon to the other


----------



## kauldron

Banned for telling everyone to eat as much tapioca pudding as they want for free but selling plastic spoons for $10 a piece.


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for being the back up singer for the weather girls "its raining mens"


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for being The Village People's wardrobe malfunction emergency repair technician.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for staging wardrobe malfunctions


----------



## kauldron

^Banned for sheepishly standing off stage hiding a pair of scissors behind her back


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting Nair in HR's shampoo bottles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering "Spit and Shine" for bald people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling Miracle-Gro as a hair restorative


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for trying to get people to adopt Chia Pets from their local animal shelters.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering free hair cuts for chia pets then selling the clippings as toupees for bald chias


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for going around and singing, "Ch-Ch-Ch-Chia!"


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for stuttering


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for standing in a moving elevator, staring at the ceiling and saying, loudly, "I hope they can't claw their way through the ceiling panels"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting that idea to morbidmike because he would so do that


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for replacing HR's cans of air freshener with cans of spray adhesive.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for spraying Roxy's toilet seat with HRs air freshener aka spray adhesive.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a blow torch to caramelize his Creme Brulee


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for using cans of propane to inflate the balloons at her town's annual bonfire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting paid up front to bring a fire-breathing dragon to the bonfire and then showing up with a cigarette-smoking iguana


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing a no smoking symbol on the iguana's back


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying the iguana cigarettes


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for sharing a peace pipe with the iguana.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for smoking the iguana


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for hosting illegal turtle races in his basement.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing his turtle's feet so they slide faster


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for offering to make soup out of the losers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I can cook


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for singing the star spangled banner in Manderin at the pee wee T ball state championship tournament


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing Mandarin Orange slices at my ^ performance


----------



## kauldron

Banned for thinking that Mandarin Orange is going to be the villain in the next Iron Man movie.


----------



## ATLfun

^Banned for thinking that Robert Downey, Jr. would want to do a fourth installment of Iron Man.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Iron Man and the Tin Man are one and the same


----------



## kauldron

Banned for telling the Scarecrow she would give him a brain if he would stand in her cemetery scene on Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forcing the Cowardly Lion to watch scary movies and making him cry


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dipping Dorothy's pigtails in blood


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for stealing the wicked witch's stuff after she melted, to use on her props.


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for training flying monkeys to fly off with Hairazor's props.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using flying monkeys to trim his trees


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for not realizing that that is a genius idea


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting the winged monkeys work uniforms


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making the ^ uniforms and forgetting to leave an opening for their tails


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for hanging on their tails while they fly


----------



## Goblin

Banned for disguising himself as a dancing monkey......Can you guess which one?


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for being the director of Dance Monkey USA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being a member here for almost three years and not having 1000 posts by now:jol:


----------



## kauldron

^ Banned for pointing that out. I hope to be in the 1000 club before Halloween though.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a clubhouse in his closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the peels and throwing away the banana


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating banana soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for masquerading as Soupy Sales


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making carmel apples using wax apples!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for trying to open a candle shop selling candles made from his ear wax collection.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having an ear wax candle collection


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "Tastes like Chicken" every time he passes road kill


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking road kill is finger licking good


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling roadkill on a stick at a food stand at the Iowa State Fair


----------



## Goblin

Banned for providing the road kill


----------



## kauldron

Banned for selling Bob Marley hats with opossum tails as the dreadlocks at the fair.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing a coonskin hat while eating roadkill stew and calling himself Gravy Crockpot


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bananas in the tail pipes of cars at the local race track


----------



## kauldron

Banned for entering the race driving her Roadkill Rat Rod.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Labor Day is set aside for women in labor!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking lightening bolts are messages from an alternate dimension


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing her new lightning rod hat in the thunderstorm


----------



## kauldron

Banned for thinking that people wearing tin foil hats just came from visiting Hershey Park in PA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spray painting "Nestlé Makes the Very Best Chocolate" on Hershey Park billboards.


----------



## kauldron

Banned for doing the Cha-Cha while waiting in line at Chipotle.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing the Foxtrot during fox hunts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the fox to hunt the hound


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hounding the fox


----------



## kauldron

Banned for singing "Ain't Nothing But A Hound Dog" at the Wal-Mart karaoke machine display.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for bowling overhand


----------



## kauldron

Banned for showing me how.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the finger holes on the bowling ball


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting super glue in the holes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting super glue on light switches


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting super glue on the toilet paper


----------



## kauldron

Banned for putting super glue on the toilet seat.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Banned for gluing the lid shut.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for gluing his hands to the lid


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for charging "glued" people a tidy sum for glue remover


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding the remover then forgetting where she hid it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for tipping outhouses at construction sites


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for directing workers to "just use that hole in the roof"


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause his neighbors wouldn't pay for the hit man!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping bubble wrap at the scary part in a theater full of kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sticking used chewing gum under the seats


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sticking used chewing gum ON the seats


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for chewing used gum you found on a seat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for walking out on an inflight movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for holding the door open on that flight


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for chanting Jump, Jump, Jump


----------



## DocK

Banned for throwing the parachute-backpack out first


----------



## Goblin

Banned for jumping out with a backpack on by mistake


----------



## DocK

Banned for yelling "Pull the red cord... the red cord!"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pulling it!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for dancing naked in the woods singing I feel pretty!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for praying for rain ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dancing and singing in the rain


----------



## DocK

Banned for doing a "Gene Kelly"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tap dancing without a license


----------



## DocK

Banned for selling illegal licenses!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for reading a banned book this week instead of last week


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling bookies to read banned books while betting


----------



## DocK

Banned for booking bookies telling other bookies to read banned books while betting


----------



## Goblin

Banned for banning books on banned books by banned bookies!


----------



## DocK

Banned for banning me for banning books on banned books by banned bookies who were booked for booking bookies telling other bookies to read banned books while betting


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Goblin

Banned for excessive use of B's


----------



## DocK

Banned for banning B's


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting stung by all those B's


----------



## DocK

Banned for spraying the rest of us with honey...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for inciting Goblin to make a sticky mess of the forum


----------



## Goblin

Banned for instigating the imfamous Bee/Hornet war of 2011


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a bee in my bonnet


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for stirring up a hornets nest


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get honey from hornets!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the Honey Hornets is a singing group from the 60's


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for selling her Honeydrippers album at a garage sale......


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me "remember when we met"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding a bicycle side saddle


----------



## kauldron

Banned for always riding his bicycle with his shoelaces untied.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tying his shoelaces to the pedals


----------



## DocK

Banned for removing training wheels too early...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for needing training wheels........on his car!


----------



## DocK

Banned for mocking my driving...


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for making me laugh out loud in the middle of the cafeteria!


----------



## Goblin

banned for laughing out loud in the middle of the cafeteria!


----------



## DocK

Banned for still being in the cafeteria an hour after lunch...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for losing his lunch in the cafeteria


----------



## DocK

Banned for stealing my lunch...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for starting a food fight


----------



## Goblin

Banned for slipping rocks in the potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using baked potato skins as slippers


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for putting mashed potatoes in Goblins slippers.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing my slippers for a late night snack!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I used my driver's license picture for my avatar


----------



## Goblin

Banned for scaring drivers with her driving


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for teaching HR how to drive.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling me I had to drag my foot to make the car stop


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for driving your car _Flintstone's Style_ and for belting out the theme song as you go!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing her name to Wilma


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking he's the Great Kazoo


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking he's Barney Rubble


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing rubble at rabble


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a rubble rabble rouser


----------



## highbury

Banned for stealing the hamburgers (robble robble)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiking the hamburgers with Ex-lax


----------



## Goblin

Banned for saying "These hamburgers have a chocolate flavor to them!"


----------



## DocK

Banned for eating ALL the burgers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for locking the door to the only bathroom


----------



## DocK

Banned for swallowing the keys to the only bathroom...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pushing the outhouse into the river........with Hairazor in it!


----------



## DocK

Banned for jumping on the outhouse and starting to paddle whilst yelling: "Paddle faster... I hear banjo's!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for promoting the art of dueling accordions


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to play "The Devil went down to Georgia" on an accordion.


----------



## Goblin

Lost the contest with the devil


----------



## kauldron

Banned for stealing the devl's pitchfork while his hands were full with the accordion.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing a bright orange and black checked zoot suit with matching hat!


----------



## kauldron

Banned for letting me borrow it.


----------



## DocK

Banned for saying "borrowing", when it's actually "stealing"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having one just like it.......only it's yellow and black!


----------



## DocK

Banned for knowing I have one too...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not knowing the pics are on the internet


----------



## kauldron

Banned for posting the pics on the Internet.


----------



## DocK

Banned for hacking my iCloud


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to walk to Europe


----------



## scareme

Banned for running his AC unit in November.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking she can use her AC to make ice cubes


----------



## Goblin

Tried to use her's to make ice cream


----------



## scareme

Banned for screaming at the police marching drill team.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting into an argument with a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to intercede in Scareme's argument with her Rice Krispies and ending up eating the Rice Krispies


----------



## scareme

Banned for telling Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for baking loaves of bread with files and trying to sell them to prison visitors


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating them accidently


----------



## scareme

Banned for selling blueprints to the Whitehouse, on Black Friday after watching Red Green.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving soup with only a fork to eat it


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause it's so much fun!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned because Zurgh's Oatmen wanted it that way


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me look over my shoulder for Zurgh's Oatmen


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making them quake in their boots, making them Quaker Oatmen!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for serving Quaker oatmen with brown sugar and cinnamon.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing the Quaker Oatmen in pointy shoes and ears and making them Santa's helpers


----------



## highbury

^ Banned for leaving the Quaker Oatmen out in the snow and referring to them as "Quaker Shakers"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for pulling the B off his Varsity sweater and turning them into Quaker Boatmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cooking them up and serving them to your guests as "Quaker Oatmeal"


----------



## DocK

Banned for wanting that recipe


----------



## Goblin

Banned for opening the Roadkill Diner


----------



## DocK

Banned for being my first customer... every day!


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the rifle jammed!


----------



## DocK

Banned for running over it with his pick-up...


----------



## Goblin

Banned because he wouldn't eat the mushrooms!


----------



## Night Watchman

Banned because of fungal issues


----------



## Goblin

Banned because the scope on the rifle is off


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for dropping the rifle on its scope hoping to knock it back on.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking knock knock jokes are the answer to every situation


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling knock knock jokes at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for knocking on Crypt doors and asking if anybody is home


----------



## Goblin

Banned for living in the last one on the left


----------



## DocK

Banned for living in the last one on the right...


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for looking in the basement..


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding in the basement


----------



## DocK

Banned for drinking all the wine...


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for excessive wining.


----------



## DocK

Banned for telling...


----------



## Goblin

Banned for listening


----------



## DocK

Banned for not understanding


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using Turkey legs for drumsticks


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using drumsticks as chopsticks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating rice one grain at a time with chopsticks and keeping everyone waiting


----------



## Goblin

Banned for planting rice one grain at a time and keeping everyone hungry


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to get Uncle Ben to marry Aunt Jemima so he can have rice pancakes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to find out what converted rice is


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to have a conversion experience that turned him into a grain of rice


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to convert the rice into rice krispies


----------



## DocK

Banned for trying to convert Rice Krispies into Count Chocula...


----------



## WingThing

Banned for using rice to keep this thread going.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being a "cereal" killer by trying to get people to eat cake for breakfast


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned because I had to read that twice before it made sense (sorry, a little foggy this morning)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting her reading glasses were empty


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for putting Roxy's reading glasses in a box of Quaker Oatmen


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as the Quaker Oats Pilgrim


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking the marshmallows out of my hot chocolate


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for not adding Butterscotch schnapps to the hot chocolate.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Butterscotch comes from Scottish Dairy Men


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Butterscotch is really made by melting butter and straining it through plaid cloth


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking butterscotch is made from mixing butter with scotch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking buttered scotch while posting


----------



## Goblin

Banned caused her still blew up!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stomping the grapes for wine with his shoes on


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for peddling shoe stomped wine.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for starting a Union for shoe stompers ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying it and sending it as Christmas presents to all his family and friends


----------



## DocK

Banned for not buying presents at all... You... you Grinch


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for changing the name of Whoville, to Dockville


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying real estate in Dockville


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for running for Mayor of DocKville


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not wanting to deck the halls of DocKville


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving crocks full of socks on the rocks under the docks


----------



## Hairazor

Took one sock from each set of socks ^ and set them adrift


----------



## Goblin

Banned for darning socks cause the forum won't let her use cusswords!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking Hairazor would even dream of cussing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having dreams about meeting the Three Stooges in The Twilight Zone


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stowing away on Dr. Who's Tardis


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^Banned for wanting to date a Cyberman


----------



## Goblin

Banned for becoming a Dialik Orkin Man and yelling "Exterminate!" everytime he sees a bug!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for calling the Dailik Orkin Man to exterminate the bug in his computer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bugging Goblin's computer


----------



## Goblin

Banned for freezing bugs and wearing them as jewelry


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to start a neighborhood BBQed bug cookoff contest


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for volunteering Goblin to be a judge for the bbq'd bug contest


----------



## Goblin

Banned for winning with barbequed cockroaches


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for dipping my cockroaches in ranch dressing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to revive the cockroaches with CPR


----------



## Goblin

Thinks CPR stands for Cockroaches Preferred Roasted


----------



## Hairazor

Uses cockroach legs on his salad for an added bit of crunch


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking cockroach legs go well with fried worms


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for using dried worms for chop sticks.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the chopsticks thinking they were the ^ dried worms


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to play chopsticks on her kazoo


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting glue in my Kazoo


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for sniffing your kazoo!!!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting a bottle rocket in her kazoo and turning it into a KAZOOM!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for paving the road to Hell with bad intentions instead of good ones


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling road maps to heck


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for changing the road signs so that all roads lead to Whoville


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing the road signs to Whatville


----------



## scareme

Banned for putting on a cheerleaders outfit, and letting the air out of 11 footballs.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to score a touchdown in a basketball game


----------



## scareme

Banned for not wearing underwear under that cheerleaders uniform.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for writing cheers for zombie cheerleaders


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the Zombie Cheerleaders to form a pyramid when he knows they don't have a leg to stand on


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stealing their legs for her haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking that ^ is a bad thing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling peg legs to all the zombie cheerleaders!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for letting termites loose on those peg legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for hiring undocumented termites


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to unionize the termites


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making his termites wear Union Suits in the summer


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a dry cleaners for termites


----------



## scareme

Banned for touching snowmen inappropriately.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for placing fig leaves on snowmen and snow-women


----------



## scareme

Banned for freezing bananas and beating people with them


----------



## Goblin

Banned for robbing from the rich then going to Walmart


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding a tricycle down the aisles at Walmart and yelling, " Have you seen my Mommy"?


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wrapping Ex-Lax in colorful wrappers and selling them as candy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up behind people and popping bubble wrap to see their reactions


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing her arms up and screaming "Don't shoot!"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for telling HR "Do you feel lucky Punk"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting brown shoe polish in milk and serving it as chocolate milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for grossing me out


----------



## Goblin

Banned for grossing out without a license!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the bird in his Cuckoo clock for target practice


----------



## Goblin

Banned for going cuckoo for cocoa puffs


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting marshmallows in his ears and cotton balls in his hot chocolate


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to bring mutton chops back in style


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wanting mutton chops for dinner


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving whiskers for breakfast and telling everyone it was shredded wheat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for talking when she should be eating her shredded wheat!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a bale of turtles he turns loose on canvas covered with paint and sells the finished work as T-art


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting the name of the game


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I wasn't just being a rebel


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a rebel without a permit


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for permitting rebellion!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making counterfeit confederate money


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to use wooden nickels in a vending machine


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving the clown car in reverse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for losing count of the number of clowns in the car after it got to be more than his fingers and toes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for applying for Town Clown


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for calling clown college a joke!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being expelled from clown college


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for tell the Head Clown Master that I cheated in Juggling class.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for juggling spiders and getting wrapped in their webs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for juggling nitro and sneezing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for braiding his ear hair


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the fuse went out


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to walk on water in the Mall reflecting pool


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for scooping up the pennies at the bottom of said pool.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a pearl diver in Nebraska


----------



## highbury

Banned for not joining the Minnie Pearl Fan Club


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to grow his own pearls in an old "clam shell" phone


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to make bacon from piggy banks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing white shoes after Labor Day


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for swatting fireflys with a badminton racquet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to use fireflys for Morris code messages


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Morris the car invented the Morse code


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bursting my bubble that I never make any mistakes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using nitroglycerine as a base for her soap bubbles


----------



## Copchick

Banned for singing "Tiny Bubbles" as he blows bubbles through a megaphone.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to apprehend criminals with a bubble gun


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for making shoes out of bubble wrap


----------



## Goblin

Wonders why his tap shoes make all that popping noise


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stomping around on bubble wrap and recording the popping sounds and loudly playing it when pesky door to doors come calling


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for trying to dance on the ceiling.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to dance on the roof


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for stealing Copchicks ladder leaving her with no way off the roof.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting a sheet and with you holding one side and Goblin the other yelling to Copchick, "Jump we'll catch you"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for growing impatient for her to jump and pushed her!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for...well, just because.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing skates to work and calling herself Roller Cop


----------



## Goblin

Rides a horse and calls herself "The Galloping Hairdresser"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for forgetting what thread you're on:googly:


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for wishing it was still winter!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for skiing through the tulips


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for forgetting what thread you're on:googly:


I never claimed to be perfect.........just as close as you can get to it!


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> ^ Banned for skiing through the tulips


Banned for tap dancing through the cellblock with two left feet........both in cement!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Hootie and the BlowFish is an animal act made up of owls and puffer fish


----------



## Copchick

^ Ha, ha!

^ Banned for interrupting the circus when the lion tamer was placing his head inside the lion's mouth! (It was a tragic result)


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling the lion tamer he needs to learn how to get ahead.


----------



## Copchick

Banned for thinking you catch a wild rabbit the *tame* way you catch a tame one.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making a rabbit skelly and calling it Bugs Boney


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking that ^ would be a bad thing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for repeatedly kicking the back of the seats in front of her on airplanes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for walking out in the middle of the inflight movie


----------



## Copchick

Banned for walking out on his flight


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taxing the plane from one city to another cause she's scared to fly!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the Pilot to cut the engines because the vibrations were disturbing his nap


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a crush on Cesaer Romero............as the Joker!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for short sheeting beds in the nursing home and telling the residents they have grown taller


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking a Meteorologist is someone who studies meteors


----------



## scareme

Banned for eating a hotdog on the couch without a plate.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting the mustard again!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble wrap under his welcome mat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting whoopee cushions under her welcome mat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the jello right before the jello wrestling match started at the local bar & dive


----------



## Copchick

Banned for winning the Mud Wrestling title belt from Goblin


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a fire hose to get the mud off Roxy and Goblin after their epic match


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking fire hose is something women wear to a fire!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for wearing fire hose...


----------



## Goblin

Banned because the neighbors complained about all his howling!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for holding all night seances.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for having a joy buzzer in each hand when told to join hands at the seance


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she was the medium who said I am calling the spirit of the DEADDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she was the medium who said I am calling the spirit of the DEADDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for having fits of redundancy.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for citing double parked goblins.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for microwaving a fork just to watch it arc


----------



## Goblin

Banned for microwaving soup in the can.........at least once!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for doing the wave in church during the sermon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for polishing the Pews so heavily that people kept sliding off onto the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving me something to think about next time I'm in church:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for adding "Yeah. Yeah. Yeah" to each hymn when she sings it.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for breaking out the tambourine to accompany Roxy's "Yeah's"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hollering "Dance it out Roxy!"


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for coming back for seconds and thirds of the sacramental wine.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting sleeping powder in above mentioned wine


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause she wouldn't eat the mushrooms!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to grow mushrooms on the sun porch


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for trying to teach Goblin to fetch.


----------



## Goblin

Banned because I had nothing better to do


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the white center out of the Oreos then putting them back together with Elmer's glue


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Banned for eating them, and getting her tongue stuck to the roof of her mouth.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for playing Old Maid with a marked deck


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being disappointed to find there was not a real Old Maid at the ^ card game


----------



## Goblin

Banned for mistaking the joker for the Old Maid


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to shoot the moon out of the sky with a slingshot


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying it with a cannon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shooting cannon balls into the neighbor's swimming pool when they are too noisy


----------



## Goblin

Banned for shooting herself out of a cannon into the neighbor's swimming pool


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for filling the pool with strawberry jello


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to hose me down after the jello "incident" with a fire hose


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for enjoying the jello "incident".


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the jello out of the pool!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for adding vodka to the jello just be HMJ ate it.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making a bomb shelter in his closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing all the water in the shelter with Vodka


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for drinking the "water" and stumbling around the rest of the day.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to walk to Europe


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for giving HMJ wrong direction to Europe


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for ignoring the don't feed the goblins sign.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for crossing out the "don't" on that sign


----------



## Goblin

Banned for howlin back at Jack


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for coming upon an accident and gathering stray body parts before calling it in


----------



## Goblin

Banned for offering to buy them from me!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for selling them 50% off


----------



## Goblin

Banned for printing his own "buy one get one free" coupons


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for doing the Hokey Pokey naked ^


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for shaking it all about.


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause Roxy double dawg dared me to do it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using my name in vain


----------



## Goblin

Banned for inciting crickets to riot!


----------



## DocK

Banned for BBQ-ing crickets...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Banned for teaching ferrets to rob little old ladies.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching ferrets to rob banks


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for teaching old ladies to rob ferrets!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to teach ferrets to squaredance with chipmunks!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for painting chipmunks black with a white stripe down the back and passing them off as baby skunks.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to imitate me and failed miserably!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting out of bed on the wrong side on purpose


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sleeping in the closet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to a nursing home after their bed time and trying all the false teeth till he found a pair he liked


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking I have false teeth!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned for giving false impressions


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doing a ventriloquist act only to find out his dummy won't talk to him


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ banned for not talking to me..


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting into an argument on stage with his dummy causing it to pull a knife on him!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering to sharpen the knife


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling sea shells at the seashore without a license


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a lawmaker


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing terrible impersonations of Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for snubbing "Abe" at his inaugural ball


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding her bicycle side saddle


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking all the envelopes in the box shut


----------



## Goblin

Banned for arguing with recordings on the telephone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making prank calls to Hairazor's shop phone during working hours


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making prank calls to herself


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for opening a school to teach Prank Calls Basics


----------



## Goblin

Banned for enrolling in the class


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting Limberger Cheese in the heat vents at the local school


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using it to make cheeseburgers for the school lunch


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for selling the burgers the students rejected from a roach truck.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for rejected students from a roach truck


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for teaching roaches to drive the truck


----------



## Goblin

Banned for providing the truck


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trucking mucky ducks for bucks


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having snuck trucked ducks from unlucky clucks without bucks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for all the "ucks"


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause the attack chickens were busy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for this:

https://video-ord1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=6f1b79d9daed94ec1abf3b82fb8f34ed&oe=55C2624B


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^banned because all I get is an error msg when I click on the link!


----------



## Hairazor

(When I first put it on it played just fine, now I get the error message also)

Banned for leaving a trail of toilet paper every where he goes so he can find his way home but never picking it back up on the way home


----------



## Goblin

Banned for leaving a trail of bread crumbs..........but the birds ate them and she got lost!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for arguing with his GPS about which way to turn


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking GPS stands for Goblin's Planning Something


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going hunting for unicorns with pixies as bait


----------



## Goblin

Banned for testing mouse traps with her toes


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for starting a toe collection


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking he's smarter than the average bear.......but outwitted by a chipmunk!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going around the neighborhood and replacing scarecrow heads with Smilie faces


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up in a sheet and yelling BOO at people in the supermarket


----------



## Draik41895

banned for throwing rotten tomatoes at the ghost in the market.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling Goblin he can get him a supply of rotten eggs when he runs out of tomatoes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the tomatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being the real life inspiration for "Return of the Killer Tomatoes"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting lost on the way to the bathroom


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for Saran wrapping the toilet


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for not understanding the hygienic and hysterical benefits of saran wrapping a toilet.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Banned for bringing back streaking and using "the Streak" as a ringtone.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for bringing back disco and using "Disco Duck" as a ringtone


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing like Disco Duck and streaking the local Halloween haunt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Banned for dating Rick Dees.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get her cat to catch the computer "mouse"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^banned for double-clicking an actual rodent


----------



## Goblin

Banned for offering her mouse cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for offering alcohol to an underage mouse


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting mice drunk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pickling mice in alcohol and selling them to alcoholic cats


----------



## Goblin

Banned for drinking all the pickle juice and getting pickled!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Banned for betting Peter Piper couldn't pick a peck of pickled peppers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the betting slips when she lost


----------



## Goblin

Thought she said Peter Piper pecked a pick of peppered pickels!


----------



## Hairazor

banned for stumbling over all those p's and breaking his patella


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the peppered pickels!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling Girl Scout Cookies made with real Girl Scouts


----------



## Goblin

Banned for ordering the first box


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dying cotton balls pink and bagging them and selling it as cotton candy


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the cotton ball candy!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for producing his own candy corn


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for grossing me out!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for grossing out without a license


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not appreciating my favorite Halloween cartoon


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to train bats to carry messages


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for BBQing baby bats


----------



## Goblin

Banned for opening CrazedHaunter's Barbecued Bats


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking it one step further and offering BBQ Baby Bats on a stick


----------



## Goblin

Banned for coming with the slogan "They're finger licking good!"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for picking cattails by the side of the road, battering and deep frying them and selling them as food on a stick at the Iowa State Fair


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling her famous Chocolate-covered rats on a stick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for passing off a batch of mice to Hairazor under the claim that they were specially bred miniature rats


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving Hairazor her recipe for rat soup!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saying I didn't use enough rat whiskers for garnishment for ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for giving Goblin a trick dribble spoon when she served him her rat soup


----------



## Goblin

Banned for raiding her neighbor's refrigerator at midnight!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting there first and taking all the good stuff


----------



## Goblin

Banned for climbing inside to see if the light really goes off when the door is closed


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the bulb out and leaving her in the dark


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding her flashlight


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for casting no light on the situation


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for casting a Spell on the situation


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using a Spell checker


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the checkers when he plays the game


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to drown fish


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to give the fish mouth to mouth resuscitation


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking sea monkeys are monkeys that live in the ocean


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for messing with Sasquatch


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sending Sasquatch to Hairazor for a haircut


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I wouldn't attempt said ^ haircut


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting the slim jims for sasquatch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the Slim Jims


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing pumpkins through neighbors windows and blaming it
on the Headless Horseman


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for answering the door on Halloween and asking the kids for treats


----------



## Goblin

Well there's gotta be some reason why she was banned!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for having no reason


----------



## Goblin

Banned for no rhyme or reason!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating Library paste thinking the books he read would stick with him


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating library paste on a stick!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for dressing as the Grim Reaper and standing at the gate to the cemetery when funerals come thru with a sign saying "You are next"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving the hearse driver directions to the wrong cemetery


----------



## Goblin

Banned for holding hearse races in the cemetery


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for changing the ^ race route signs so all the hearses end up in a grid lock at a dead end


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to create a new dance combining kickboxing and tap dancing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting the kicking and tapping confused and tripping the other dancers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for kicking her partner in the head with the toe tapper of death


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a white tutu after September 1st


----------



## Goblin

Banned for banning without a banning license


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for barking at the moon on a moonless night


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for mooning Goblin so he had something to bark at.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting the video of that event on YouTube


----------



## Goblin

Banned for making bootleg copies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding Zombies fake brains


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking the brains looked so good she ate them herself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for masquerading as an Egyptian deity


----------



## Goblin

Banned as banned as you can be on banning day in Boston!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for excessive alliteration


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cooking Hamburgers on Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for opening a Turkey refugee center at Thanksgiving time at the local Jennie-O's


----------



## Goblin

Believes their will be a turkey apolcalypse this year


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking if he feeds a turkey cranberries it will make it's own sauce when cooked


----------



## Goblin

Banned for feeding a turkey peaches to make a peach gobbler


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going up the down staircase


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using too much bandwidth


----------



## Goblin

Banned for breaking Hairazor's pogo stick!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing pogo sticks off the Empire State Building


----------



## Goblin

Banned for antagonizing rabbits to see if she can make them hopping mad


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making loud gagging noises in a full restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sneaking into the kitchen at said restaurant and dumping cayenne pepper into Goblin's soup


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating the soup herself!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking 'stone soup' will make you "high"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting pebbles in Goblin's shoes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving her the pebbles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the drumstick from "the little white lie" as a war club


----------



## Goblin

Banned for skipping Ban practice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing sour notes at band practice


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for thinking sour notes is a new candy from Trolli


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting roller skates on pallbearers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting rumble strips on the route the ^ pallbearers need to take


----------



## Goblin

Banned for holding casket races


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for turbocharging his casket


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running the other caskets off the track


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dumping used motor oil on the track


----------



## Goblin

Banned for replacing Santa's reindeer with cows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for lighting the cows' farts in an attempt to turn Santa's sleigh into a rocket


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting itching powder in Santa's beard


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to buy the North Pole


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for abducting Mrs Claus and holding her for a ransom of candy canes and egg nog


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a one way gizmo in her chimney so when Santa comes down he can't go back up


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling one way Gizmo's to Gremlins


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drinking the water in the finger bowl at a fancy restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using the wrong fork at a fancy restaurant


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating soup with her fingers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a fork as a comb


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Goblin a comb-over when all he wanted was "a little off the top"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering to spit and polish bald men


----------



## Goblin

Banned for spitting at bald men while she's polishing!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spitting in the air when it is below zero to see if it will freeze before it hits the ground


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using ice cubes in a snowball fight


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for lighting a fire under the snowman's hat


----------



## Goblin

Tried to make an artificial blizzard out of artificial snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for posting a littlw white lie on the banned thread


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for whistling Dixie when not in Dixie


----------



## Goblin

Banned for whistling while she works.........annoying her co-workers!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for whistling like a tea kettle


----------



## Goblin

Whistles in the dark and scares herself


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned again for forgetting what thread he's on:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being put on Santa's brand new banning list!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for snatching Krampus without a licence.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using séances to make really long distance calls


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Banned for thinking gin rummy is a drinking game


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding a bicycle side saddle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be the inventor of bicycle saddles


----------



## Goblin

Can pop a wheelie on a tricycle


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling bike tires with helium


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for taking all the helium to make funny squeaky voices.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having Hairazor sing in a funny squeaky voice


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I need helium for that ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for receiving fan mail from some flounder!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for napping in coffins in the funeral home showroom


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for playing musical chairs at the wake


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for putting glues on the chairs


----------



## Goblin

Banned for calling a square dance at the funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing Evil Queen's purple glitter all over the funeral mourners


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for asking if she could have the coffin after the funeral


----------



## Goblin

Banned for planning to hijack the coffin after Hairazor got it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling, "I'm shot" at a 21 gun salute


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for almost making me snort coffee all over my computer keyboard when I read that


----------



## Goblin

Banned for snorting coffee!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking "snorting" coffee gives you a high


----------



## Goblin

Thinks climbing a ladder gets her high


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not correctly banning


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get the wizard to fix a parking ticket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a traffic cop and ticketing my car


----------



## Goblin

Banned for putting snowballs in her rocks!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for melting snow, putting it in small jars and selling it as magical Snowman tears


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying a bottle then commenting
"This stuff's not magical!"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for placing this discriminatory ad in his local paper:

Wanted- Witches
Wicked ones only, Good ones need not apply


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for exciting stable molecules.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for exciting molecules in the stable


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up a split molecule with a split infinitive and getting a reaction with attitude


----------



## Goblin

Banned for adding nitroglycerine as a special additive to gas and then
saying the results were "Noisey!"

Thank you Mr. Lewis!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to get the element of surprise added to the periodic table


----------



## Goblin

Banned for challenging her neighbors to a dodgeball game then shooting cannonballs at them saying "Dodge THIS!"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using bowling balls as cannon balls


----------



## Goblin

Uses cannonballs as bowling balls


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting gunpowder in the holes in the bowling balls and laughing hysterically when they blew up the pins upon impact


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to make strikes the same way


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the alleys


----------



## Goblin

Likes to bowl overhand


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for straining his macaroni through his beard


----------



## Goblin

Strained her macaroni on roller skates


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned once again for posting incorrectly


----------



## Goblin

Banned for nicknaming Hairazor "The Perminator!"


----------



## Hairazor

(Love it ^)

Banned for mopping the floor with pads on the bottom of his roller skates


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting down people with bad hair and perminating them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for advising ladies who've just had a perminator perm to immediately wash their hair, claiming "it won't hurt the curls"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to rent haunted houses to ghosts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to unionize the ghosts in a haunted house


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being the only ghost with a pink sheet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing his red socks into the wash with the white sheets


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing a polka dot sheet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating ice cream with his fingers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating her fingers seperately


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking you need to extend your pinkie when sipping from a bottle of Sam Adams ale


----------



## Goblin

Banned for illegal pinky extending


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for biting extended pinkies at cocktail parties


----------



## Goblin

Banned for biting cocktail pinkies that weren't extended


----------



## JPGoodspeed

^Banned for biting off fingers and replacing them with cocktail weenies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for gluing the cocktail weenies ^ back on with spit wads


----------



## JPGoodspeed

^Banned for spitting in cocktails


----------



## Goblin

Banned for..........check with me later


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving us hanging ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hanging while we're leaving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for singing the Oscar Mayer weiner song in church


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as an Oscar Meyer weiner in church


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to take a bite


----------



## Goblin

Banned for inventing the Polka Square Dance.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be a better accordion player than Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for claiming to know Weird Al when he was just Plain Al


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Weird Al a bad haircut


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having a Weird Al handpuppet


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for asking the handpuppet for a hand massage


----------



## Goblin

Banned for introducing her hand puppet to people as her twin sister Handy


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for asking Hrs sister Handy out on a date.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for asking it to marry him


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking Library paste from books


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having an overdue book for 28 years!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for turning me in to the Library Police


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for impersonating a library policewoman and collecting illicit fines from library patrons


----------



## Goblin

Banned for.........Huh?


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to throw breadcrumbs to birds in flight


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing turkeys off the roof thinking they could fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for drinking too much Wild Turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using turkey legs as drumsticks when playing the drums


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating wooden drumsticks on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to use the splinters from the above drum sticks as toothpicks for chickens


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing all the chickens in doll clothes for dinner


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saving his toenail clippings to throw like confetti during parades


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding a bicycle in a funeral pocession


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for asking if he could hitch a ride in the hearse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the lead car in the funeral procession to drag race with the hearse to see who could get to the cemetery first


----------



## Goblin

Banned for snatching the corpse in all the confusion


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the place of the corpse in the hearse so he could get a nap


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to tap dance the National Anthem!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I can't do that ^


----------



## Goblin

Banned tying her tap shoes together........and we know what happened next!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for revealing Hairazor's secrets


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tripping Hairazor during their song and dance


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for humming, off key and off beat, along with the music to throw us off our timing


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dancing right off the stage


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for clapping the cymbals over our ears when you tripped us into the orchestra pit


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking cymbals were giant gold frisbees


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Frisbees are bird baths for birds in flight


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for only eating the left side of Twix candy bars and throwing the rest away.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for failing to discover how many licks it takes to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be the guy who did the owl's voiceover in the commercial


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to change the name of her town to Bedrock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to elope with Betty Rubble


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stepping on the cracks to see if it would really break her mother's back


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dancing a jig in the emergency room


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for grabbing the bright light in the emergency room and aiming it in the Dr's eyes and asking "What time did you get to bed last night?"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying once again to sell her firefly flashlights


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bunches of lightning bugs in light bulbs to save on electricity


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for serving wasp nest soup to house guests


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a bug happy goomer!

(Saw that on The Beverly Hillbillies)


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get The Beverly Hillbillies proclaimed the national TV movie


----------



## Goblin

Banned for calling herself Granny Mae


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to bounce the Beverly Hillbillies TV show off the Moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing Jed's boots


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for pouring jello mix in the cement pond


----------



## Halloween Jokes

Banned for wearing a wig


----------



## Goblin

Banned because his neighbors asked me too


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being obtuse


----------



## Goblin

I lost all that weigh years ago!

Banned for thinking everyone dies alphabetically!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

What???!!! I changed my name to Ziva for nothing?!

Banned for watching to much NCIS.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Navy Seals are aquatic animals trained for entertainment for the Navy


----------



## Goblin

Banned stepping on the dancing chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spying on the neighbors and claiming it was to "protect them from evil lawn gnomes"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for screaming "Protect me from the evil lawn gnomes!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for exciting evil lawn gnomes to riot


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using evil lawn gnomes as bowling pins


----------



## Goblin

Banned for stapling wings on monkeys to make her own winged monkeys!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shooting them ^ out of the sky with a water cannon


----------



## Goblin

Banned trying to invent an electric nose warmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for wearing a nose warmer and tutu to church


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving nose warmers and tutus as Christmas in July presents


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for intercepting mine ^ to sell on eBay


----------



## Goblin

Bannedfor thinking that was her's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slurring his words


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for slurpeeing your words


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking slurpees are one of the main food groups


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for slurring his words


How do you slur printing?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being the cowgirl who rides an ostrich


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wanting to make boots out of my ostrich


----------



## Goblin

Banned for naming her ostrich Bootsy!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making brownies with melted exlax for the chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating three


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Banned for having a name ending in N.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for opening his umbrella........in the car!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting rubber snakes inside the umbrella to scare JT when he opened it in a confined space


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking I'd use rubber snakes when real ones would do fine


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying convince me to use a live snake as a bolo tie


----------



## Goblin

Banned for using live snakes as hair ribbons


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "snake eyes" at the Casino and throwing a live snake on the table


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking the craps table was just Las Vegas' version of a bathroom


----------



## Goblin

Banned for rolling 7 with just one dice


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wanting to "flip for it" at the Casino with a two sided coin


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking the chips were edible and tried to eat them


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking "funny money" is for buying fun things


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking Art Linkletter's picture is on a thousand dollar bill


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Art Linkletter that kids don't say the darndest things


----------



## Goblin

Was one of those kids who said the darndest thing!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for getting mixed up about what thread he's on


----------



## Goblin

Well then BANNED for being one of those kids who said the darndest thing!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned because I can


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor said:


> Banned because I can can


You ban people cause you can do a French dance?

Banned because it is such fun!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for letting Prince Albert out of the can


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting Prince Albert fired from the canning factory!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for excessive yak smacking in a llama pinching only zone.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the marshmallows out of The Lucky Charms and blaming it on the leprechaun!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get the leprechaun to share his treasure by saying he is his long lost twin


----------



## Goblin

Banned for imitating Slim Whitman and singing "They're magically delicious"


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for eating Slim Whitman and saying he was magically delicious.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tap dancing as well as Slim Whitman


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up Slim Whitman and a Slim Jim


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating a Slim Jim Whitman.......Slim Jims that yodel while you eat!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking a yodel is an unsophisticated person from the countryside


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a yodeling yokel from over yonder


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being basically befuddled


----------



## Hairazor

Anned for using all the "B's" and leaving asically none for the rest of us lokes & aes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taking all the monkeys in the zoo home with her.......and made servants out of them!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for eating the servant monkeys and not sharing.


----------



## Goblin

Banned cause it will teach him a lesson!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Banned for impersonating a school teacher and stealing the dress and wig he wore to do it.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to ignite Goblin's teacher wig with his mind power


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not knowing Zurgh is a member of The Red Eye Knights!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Zurgh a black eye and claiming the Squash People made you do it


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for buying all the Quaker Oats at the store and trying to make your own army of Oatmen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for squashing my plans to make an army of Oatmen


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for breaking intergalactic and interdimensional baking treaties involving the creation of oatmen in this time/space tangent.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to filch my oatmeal cookies for his Oatman army


----------



## Goblin

Banned for creating Quaker Qatmen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting raisins in the oatmen cookies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for not knowing dead flies when she sees them


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing the dead flies from the frog's aquarium to put in the Oatmen cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for grossing me out - EWWWW!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being grossed out without a Gross Out Permit!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling fake gross out permits for props


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying one for Roxy for Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for reading a Library book while eating cheese puffs and having no napkin to wipe his fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not giving me that gross out permit you allegedly bought me for Christmas


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing card tricks at funerals and dropping the cards in the casket!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "I've been shot" when they do a 21 gun salute at a funeral


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for hiring clowns, thinking that it really puts the fun back in a funeral.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to get a dozen clowns in the clown casket


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to squeeze in ^ and make it a Baker's Dozen


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to bake with a dozen drunk bakers!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to bake a dozen drunk bakers


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for making me read that tongue twister!


----------



## Goblin

Banned reading tongue twisters that are out of season!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating the last cookie


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting fishing line in that last cookie and pulling it away as someone reaches for it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for knocking the table over trying to grab the cookie!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for walking on ice and telling everyone he can walk on water


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to ice skate on water


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stomping grapes for wine without taking his boots off first


----------



## Goblin

Banned for drinking said wine


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble wrap under his doormat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for sitting down in the resteraunt in a bubble wrap dress!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pop the bubbles on Hairazor's bubble wrap dress


----------



## Gruenenfelder

RoxyBlue is banned for being judgemental of those who find joy in popping bubble wrap.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for banning when they haven't reached the 25 post minimum for banning members!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Goblin's banned for banning newbies!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using whipped potatoes as cake frosting


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for not appreciating the wonder of whipped potato frosting.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for trying to use left over frosting to make vodka.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for not drinking said vodka!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking lightening is giants throwing stars to earth in a storm


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for raising my hair!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trimming his stubble and trying to sell it as shredded wheat


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for turning his house into a hostel because he thought the film presented a nice portrayal of his life goals!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me he instead of she


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for commenting on the fact that I don't know anyone's genders. (Sorry, by the way...)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being gender blind:googly:


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for assuming gender.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a gender blender!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for not guarding the light.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking black light is what you get at night when you turn the lights off


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for never turning the lights on!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stepping on a crack and breaking his Mommie's back


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Gruenenfelder that it was okay to walk under a ladder right after breaking a mirror while lighting three on a match as long as he repeated the phrase "bread and butter" seven times.


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for pointing out my hobbies!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to enter his hobby horse in the Preakness


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for using Purell to wash her car!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tap dancing to the Hogan's Heroes Theme


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for writing in "The Ghost of Christmas Past" as a presidential candidate.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting disappearing ink in the pens at the polling headquarters


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for confusing *bold* with _italicizing_.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being boldly confused where no man's been confused before


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for kissing pigs at the Piggly Wiggly


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for unpermitted iso-linear laser fusion testing in a fission test only zone on an alternate Tuesday while sharpening unlicensed atomic broccoli shears out of uniform.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being such a stickler about needing to wear that plug ugly uniform


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for trying to mend a fence with hugs. (In actuality, she just made the fence more busted up.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using fence posts as épées


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making me look up épées


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for using a word I don't know!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not taking French classes in high school


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for not being in high school!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ banned for transporting, distributing, using, abusing, and releasing into the environment the very dangerous chemical know as Dihydrogen Monoxide for personal gain.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking he was getting a whole Galaxy when someone offered to give him a Milky Way


----------



## Goblin

Banned for Banned for thinking Annette Funicello used to be a Musketeer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the last Reese's peanut butter cup


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating the peanut butter out of them!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing the pb filling with the filling scraped from Oreos


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for becoming a sand artist!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for kicking sand in Hairazor's face


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for eating the kicked sand as it falls to the pavement!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to move into Roxy's sand castle!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to swim the moat and take over the castle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for storming the castle


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for not waiting.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a waiter on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not leaving Gruenenfelder a tip


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the tip Goblin left Gruenenfelder thereby making Gruenenfelder think Goblin didn't tip


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing moth balls in the air and yelling "It's hailing!"


----------



## Hairazor

banned for buying a bunch of Halloween candy then not turning on their porch light


----------



## Goblin

Banned for turning on the porchlight and handing out cucumbers


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stuffing the cukes in a tail pipe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling me it was okay to eat the last cookie and frame Goblin for it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for taking air force one for a joyride


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making prank phone calls from Air Force One on the above said joyride


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the Christmas cookies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting too much salt in the cookie dough


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for painting the cookies black and telling the local hockey team it is a new shipment of pucks


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling black cookie pucks to minors!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for partying like it's 1999 in a red corvette with his raspberry Beret pulled over his eyes


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to give herself a surprise party but always finds out, ruining the surprise!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Banned for partying like it's 1699!


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a party pooper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for slipping some bunny poop into the party favors


----------



## Goblin

Banned for serving turkey pie on Thanksgiving!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving Turkey's turkey anything


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing as zombie pilgrims for Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for being too glittery


----------



## Goblin

Banned for singing Christmas carols at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing The Funeral Dirge at Birthday parties


----------



## Goblin

Banned for writing lyrics to the funeral dirge


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to funeral viewings and telling everyone he was a long lost relative


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ banned for doggy-bagging leftovers at the luncheon of said funeral.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for declaring war on Iowa


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for supplying defective paint ball guns to the Iowa military


----------



## Goblin

Banned for teaching zombies to drive


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using a U-Haul as a school bus.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hijacking the U-Haul full of kids and dropping it off at the local no kill Humane Society


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving the getaway bus


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for still owning a Gateway 2000 computer


----------



## Goblin

Banned for owning a cheese straightener.........deluxe model too!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for balancing his checkbook with an abacus... while Christmas shopping... in every single line!!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sneaking up behind Goblin in line and tapping him on the left shoulder and when he looks, reaching around to the right and shifting the beads on Goblin's abacus


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the magic word is abacus pocus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not banning properly


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> ^banned for not banning properly


Banned!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for banning in red, ban it to hell!


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for saying banned 3 times and opening a gate to Hell


----------



## Goblin

Banned for changing his user name to Spooky Crachit for Christmas


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for misspelling Cratchit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not changing the background on your avatar to a winter scene for us to enjoy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not sending Haunt members any of those cookies you are making for Christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling everyone I'm making cookies so they'll all want some now.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^banned for calling me out on the avatar background


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for hiding behind the sofa on Christmas Eve to get a candid photo of Santa emerging from the chimney


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for sending a Krampus to Lord Homicide's house for that photo op.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Krampus is what you get when you eat too much broccoli and cabbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for almost making me snort coffee out my nose


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making coffee so strong it will bounce when snorted because of a good laugh


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for laugh good a of because snorted when bounce will it strong so coffee making.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking today is Reverse Sentence Day


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for coming up with "Reverse Sentence Day"!!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for using punctuation outside of quotes at the end of a sentence!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking punctuation is like when you use a pin to puncture a balloon


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for pinning a tail on a donkey balloon at a kid's birthday party.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spinning me so vigorously ^ that I fell down


----------



## Goblin

bannede for fslling downw wihout a parachute


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for parachuting off the high dive at the local pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for telling Goblin it was legal to do that


----------



## Goblin

banned for passing herself off as hairazo's legal defense


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for trying to "arraign" sheet music.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shuffling Roxy's sheet music before a big concert


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving him that idea


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating bananas and throwing the peels on the stage at the ballet


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing the banana peel two step!


----------



## Hairazor

banned for selling banana slippers to old folks homes


----------



## Goblin

banned for starting a charity called Bananas for Belgium!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Belgum is the home base for Beluga Whales


----------



## Goblin

Banned for losing her way to the kitchen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving Hairazor bad directions to the kitchen


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking my family allows me near the kitchen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cooking so badly that your family doesn't want you anywhere near the kitchen.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being her teacher then blaming bad cooking on her!


----------



## Goblin

banned for being the official taste tester of he foum


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing a mustache on the Mona Lisa


----------



## Goblin

banned or drawing obscene stick figures


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be offended by the obscene stick figure drawings after buying all of them from Hairazor to resell on eBay


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for erasing some of the limbs on the stick figures and calling it abstract art


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for running with scissors after cutting up all the stick figure art


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tripping me while I was running with scissors


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running with scissors while she's tripping!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attracting killer rabbits to the forum with stick figure carrots


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to use the above carrots in Killer Rabbit Stew


----------



## Goblin

Sells Killer rabbit stew in a can


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for serving above mentioned Killer Rabbit Stew at a Vegan convention


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for substituting lemurs for killer rabbits in the stew


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for, when standing in a long line, leaning over and pretending to tie her shoe while actually tying together the shoe laces of the person in front of her


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tying her shoelaces together


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for convincing Hairazor to tie her shoes with barbed wire


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving backwards blindfolded


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting obstacles in Roxy's way


----------



## Goblin

Banned or flattening her tires


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dumping glitter in the forum


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for turning a fan on and causing a glitter storm


----------



## Goblin

Banned or posting Glitter storm warnings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for marketing Sparkly Poo as a hair gel


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I will sell that ^ in my shop without a hefty commission


----------



## Goblin

Lost her hair from using Roxy's spakly poo


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for filling balloons with sparkly poo and throwing them at unwary people passing by


----------



## Goblin

Uses a sparkly poo hair gel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Banned for not keeping track of what thread you're posting on


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling sparkly poo hair gel in 55 gal drums


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for punching holes in the sparkly poo drums


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for splashing in the puddles from the sparkly poo drums


----------



## Goblin

Banned for accidently igniting the sparkly poo


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting sparkly poo in recipes that call for sparkling water


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for attempting to corner the sparkly poo market in order to jack up the price


----------



## spookydave

Banned for misspelling band...


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking the band was banned


----------



## Goblin

Banned for banning bands that were banned in Baltimore


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned because banned Baltimore bands broke 'bones


----------



## Hairazor

Anned because she used all the _s and there are none left for the rest of us


----------



## Goblin

Bnned for not raising b's for such an emergency


----------



## scareme

Banned for giving me such a headache.


----------



## Goblin

Banned because I felt like it


----------



## scareme

Banned for never sleeping, yet refuses to admit he is a vampire.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing rocks at passing cars


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to run over people who throw rocks at his car


----------



## scareme

Banned for not shaving her legs all winter so she wouldn't have to wear long john bottoms.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling my secret to winter warmth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for giving a bear the keys to Scareme's house


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the potato chips


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for complaining all the time.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to give he chickns a bath............in Hairazor's bathub!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to rent my bathtub out


----------



## Goblin

Banned for howling with the wolves


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for howling in the bathtub then bragging about it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for taking the tires off Goblin's car 'cause the kids wanted a tire swing


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for snitching that tire ^ for a planter in her front yard


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for snatching tires before tire season!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of everyone's tires.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting potatoes in the tailpipes at funerals


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for shop lifting potatoes from Walmart!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for picking the eyes out of the potatoes in the store and leaving them there when she buys potatoes


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^banned for spying on while wearing a banana suit!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sell me in my banana suit to a band of roving monkeys


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Banned for running away from the monkeys before the sale was completed


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling an empty box and saying it's full of doughnut holes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for getting a box of chocolates for a gift, taking a bite from each chocolate then re-gifting as designer chocolates


----------



## Goblin

Basically banned more than Boston basketball players


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for arming flying monkeys with super soakers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding all the umbrellas in Virginia.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating the donuts and leaving the holes for everyone else


----------



## Goblin

Banned for wearing doughnut earrings


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to eat them while I was wearing them


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to use an egg beater as an outboard motor


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending me out in a cardboard boat


----------



## Goblin

Banned for having no sail for the boat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to sail a ship around the Washington Beltway


----------



## Spooky1

^ Banned for piloting a ship of fools


----------



## Goblin

Banned for starting a mutiny on the ship


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for rocking the ship till it tips


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running the ship into an icedberg to make iced cubes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for whining that he would rather have ice shavings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shaving Goblin's head while he was sleeping


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking I sleep


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using bacon fat as hair gel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for deciding that would actually be a good idea for use on her clients


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sniffing my patrons as they leave my shop


----------



## Goblin

Banned for raising hogs for hair gel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for greasing the hogs so Hairazor can't catch them


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for booking patrons for me and not telling me


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for giving Frankenstein's monster a Mohawk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for unscrewing Frankenstein's bolts to see if his head would fall off


----------



## scareme

Banned for drinking water out of the toilet.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for flushing it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for setting off firecrackers at a funeral


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing a song and dance at said funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for yelling "Encore, Encore!" at said funeral


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running amuck while singing "Yes we have no bananas" at the top of her lungs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing bananas at the mayor of Funkytown.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for running for mayor of Funkytown


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for plucking the petals off flowers at a funeral and saying, " She loves, she loves me not".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for eating all the chocolates and leaving the empty box so everyone else would be disappointed when they opened it


----------



## Goblin

Banned for riding shotgun in the hearse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for riding on the rear bumper of the hearse


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing a Smiley Face on the back window of the hearse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of the hearse's tires


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving it anyway


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for buying it and fixing the tires, then using it for an Ice Cream truck and yelling "Get your cold ones here"


----------



## Goblin

Banned for buying Flintstone car and complaining about her aching feet!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for throwing tacks in the road when you saw Hairazor coming down the street in the Flintstone's car


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving hm the tacks


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hiding all the umbrellas on rainy days


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for poking holes in all the umbrellas


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for poking passersby with those ^ umbrellas


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for terrorizing a tank of Goldfish at Petsmart.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for swallowing goldfish alive then regurgitating them, still alive


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for trying to sneak out of the store with an "adopted" puppy during this most unfortunate melee.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I didn't make it ^ out OK


----------



## PrettyGhoul

LOL HR

^ Banned for not "adopting" a puppy for me too.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for clipping her toe nails to use in making a mosaic


----------



## Goblin

Banned for cutting hair with a weed whacker


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people I "spit and polish" bald heads


----------



## Auberginer

Banned (and probably arrested) for breaking into an admin's home and filling it with rubber ducks.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for breeding rubber ducks in downtown Delaware


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for opening, in Downtown Delaware, a restaurant with a specialty of Braised Rubber Duck


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to imitate me.......and there is only ONE goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not following the rules in the Unlikely Scenes game thread:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for not trying to imitate Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for thinking anyone could imitate the inimitable Goblin:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for Rocking but not Rolling at the Hop


----------



## Goblin

Banned because the voices in my head said too!:devil:


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing glitter all over the Haunt when left alone here


----------



## Goblin

Banned for doing stand up comedy at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for straining spaghetti through his mustache


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for waxing the floors too heavily so everyone would slip


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for "Ambulance Chasing" those ^ who fall


----------



## Goblin

Banned for dressing up as George Washington on the Fourth and chopping down a cherry tree......
right on top of Roxy's car!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spitting cherry seeds at parade participants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dropping watermelons off the Empire State Building


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for catapulting watermelon into the neighbors pool


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Tide detergent into the neighbor's pool.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for taking advantage of the situation and setting up a "Special Dog Bathing Event" at 20 dollars per pampered pooch.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting the detergent with jello


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving Jello perms


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for licking the hair of all my customers as they leave to see if they had gotten a jello perm


----------



## Goblin

Banned for forgetting to add water to the jello!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for clog dancing on a glass table


----------



## Goblin

Banned for thinking it was called Fog dancing.....then Frog dancing!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving dirty footprints while dancing on the ceiling


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for making juju dolls of everyone on the forum and squeezing them all into one voodoo box


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking they will all fit into one box, it took two


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ banned for confusing this joint for Arbordayforum


----------



## Goblin

Banned for planting trees on the forum


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting snapping turtles in the cups at his local Golf Course


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for being the sole reason the ownership of HauntForum.com changed hands.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting graffiti on the walls of the Haunt


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for redirecting potential new members of HauntForum to howtokillafly.com


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to lock new members of the Haunt in so they can't leave


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting he Kiebler elves sooooooooooo drunk that even their cookies were bloodshot!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for misspelling Keebler


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using magic marker to put dots on cookies and passing them off as chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the chocolate chip cookies!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the cookie baking party early


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing the sugar with salt at above mentioned party


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being a party pooper


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for swapping the Hershey squares, for making Some-mores at the campfire, with Exlax


----------



## Goblin

Banned for selling Exlax smores at camp


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing darts at kids balloons at the Fair


----------



## Goblin

Banned till I can get my gatling gun working!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Banned for owning a Class lll firearm


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing a blindfold at the firing range


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating all the chocolate covered doughnuts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting the shampoo with Nair


----------



## Lord Homicide

Banned for trying to pass cod off as an exotic fish at "market value."


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making loud gagging sounds at a formal dinner to incite widespread retching


----------



## Copchick

Banned for practicing ventriloquism without a dummy.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating cherries and spitting the pits back in the bowl


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for claiming to be a descendant of George Washington so you could cut down cherry trees at will.


----------



## Copchick

^ Banned for bringing Will into the equation. He didn't do anything.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving chopsticks to people to use for eating soup


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to play chopsticks on a kazoo.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to play "Chopsticks" with chopsticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for trying to pick the bank vault lock with chopsticks


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting sugar in the gas tank of my getaway car


----------



## Goblin

Banned for being unable to pedal the get away car fast enough


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for greasing the above mentioned car's pedals so I couldn't keep my feet from slipping off


----------



## Goblin

Banned for getting a Chuckie Horse in her leg from pedaling too fast!


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling tickets to a hopscotch tournament in a mine field


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for mining for gold in the jewelry store basement


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spitting pumpkin seeds at everyone going into the pumpkin patch


----------



## Goblin

Accidently set fire to Linus's pumpkin patch


----------



## Goblin

Banned for rustling Roxy's chickens.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for refusing to tiptoe through the tulips.


----------



## Goblin

Banned for tap dancing through the tulips


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for feeding the Venus Fly Trap body parts


----------



## Goblin

Banned for providing the body parts


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wanting to keep said body parts for Halloween decorations


----------



## Goblin

Banned for crashing her broom


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing Tiddly Winks with manhole covers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for dropping cherry bombs into public toilets and then yelling "There's toilet paper in this stall!"


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha ^

Banned for inviting the neighbors over for pie and ice cream then making sure not to be home


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for dancing nude in the open window when the preacher come to visit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking a fishing pole to the local Aquarium


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for drinking all my Wild Turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating all the marshmallows out of the Lucky Charms


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for playing with the dolls at walmart


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing spurs when he went shopping for a new matress


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for winning best prop


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting spray glue in the spray deodorant container


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for corrupting me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drinking his soup right out of the bowl at a Gala dinner


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for being from Iowa


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tweaking people's noses and yelling Honk


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for trying to get kicked out of walmart


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for helping me build it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sitting in the tree house and dropping water balloons on people


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for coming up with the idea and corrupting me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling colored water and telling people it was juice


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for shaving all the facial hair off men,including eye brows


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I wouldn't do that ^


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for being funny


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for bringing dog bones as his food item to share at the company picnic


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for urging people to indulge in the "delicious novelty shaped cookies."


----------



## Goblin

Banned for telling everyone "They're just cookies"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting salt for the sugar in the above mentioned cookies


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for eating all the cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting masking tape over the eyes of mannequins at the local Dress store


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for tackling the security protection guard


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for answering the phone with "There was so much blood, what do I do now?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for shooting flaming arrows at the neighbor's house


----------



## Johnnylee

Banned for being Totally Gargoylicious


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for running through the sprinkler in a wet suit


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for crunching crackers over the Mall sound system


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for not thinking that was funny.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using grated white chalk disolved in water as a milk substitute in recipies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for hunting bats with a tennis racket


----------



## Hairazor

(Ummm, that's actually what you do ^)

Banned for practicing Yoga on the check out counter to calm himself when the checkout line is too long


----------



## scareme

Banned for checking out in the"12 items or less" counter with 13 items.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for counting my items then snitching on me


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for passing out peanut butter and petroleum jelly sandwiches


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for setting up a tent in the sporting section at Walmart and crawling in and taking a nap


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for knocking down the tent while I was still in it


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using Rail Road spikes to keep that Walmart tent up after it was knocked down


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for actually entering a Walmart:googly:


----------



## Dreadmakr

^banned for dissing my campground


----------



## Hairazor

^ banned for eating crackers in bed


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for telling everyone that I eat crackers in bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for leaving the crumbs for someone else to clean up


----------



## Dreadmakr

^Banned for not leaving my crumbs exactly where I left them


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for making nut cookies using acorns


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for rejecting my experimental nut cookie recipe


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using bathroom curtains to clean the bathroom mirror


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for feeding the neighbors to the zombie horde


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for offering dipping sauce to the Zombie Horde


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for making me laugh so hard


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using shredded paper in place of shredded wheat in recipies


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for refusing to even trying the shredded paper muffins


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling me the nail clippings on top are shredded coconut


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for noticing that the coconut was actually nail clippings


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping bubble wrap at a funeral and yelling, "Everybody run, she said she would come back to get us!"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for tattling on Dreadmakr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for poking holes in the fabric of time


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for collecting the particles that fall through the hole in the fabric of time and selling them as Fairy Dust


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for accusing Roxy of selling fraudulent Fairy Dust


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving hair cuts with a weed wacker


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for selling weed wackers to Dreadmakr


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for shooting spit wads at an Awards Ceremony


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for catching the spit wads with someone else's hand bag


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doing cartwheels down the center of Main Street


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for even thinking that I could do a cartwheel


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for jumping in the air and waving your hands from left to right and calling it a cartwheel


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not cheering me on


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for locking keys in convertible with top down and calling for help to retrieve said keys


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for saying such a mean thing, and hurting my wittle feewings


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for, when standing in a long line, tapping the person ahead of them on the shoulder and saying, "Can you see me?"


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not answering whether or not you can see me.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for blowing bubbles out of their nose


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for replacing the water in the bobbing for apples tub with bubble fluid


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting fish in the Apple bobbing tub


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for bobbing for the fish instead of the apples


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding a scooter in a Marathon


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for riding a Harley in the same Marathon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting Smiley Faces all over your Pirate flag


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not liking my very jolly, Jolly Roger


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for having a hard time distinguishing between Jolly Roger and Jolly Rancher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting Jolly Rancher candies in Dreadmakr's gas tank


----------



## Dreadmakr

^banned for having given Hairazor the Jolly Ranchers in the first place


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for chewing bubble gum and blowing and popping bubbles at a funeral


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for making the funeral necessary in the first place.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for implying something nefarious about me


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for banning me, for banning you, for something nefarious


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting toe jam on toast


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for dunking your cookies in my tomato juice


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing Legos on the floor from the shower to the dressing area


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for yelling so loud when she stepped on the Legos that she woke up everyone in the next town over


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble wrap on feet and walking around a 50 year reunion saying "Boy do my joints pop"


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL
Don't need bubble wrap for that.
Besides, my 50 year reunion is a few more years away still.


Banned for making me look older that I am


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for patting people on the back while actually attaching a note that says "kiss me my tonsils itch"


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL


Banned for exposing my practical joke


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sew my shadow to my back


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for letting your shadow get away in the first place


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for doing a rain dance in the middle of an outdoor wedding


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for selling umbrellas to the wedding party


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating peanuts in front of the elephants and not sharing


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for selling faux elephant steaks at the zoo


----------



## scareme

Banned for reasons I am unable to talk about since all witness in the case are under a gag order. (But boy if I could talk...)


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for tantalizing the forum with a tease about your involvement in the case.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for waving a red flag at a bull at the fair


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not warning me about the other bull that was sneaking up behind me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating all the raisins out of the cookies then putting the cookies back in the package


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wasn't me.
I hate raisins.
Chocolate chips on the other hand...


Banned for not offering a glass of milk to go with the cookies.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for grinding up chalk, stirring it into water and calling it milk


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for giving away my secret formula for faux milk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using motor oil for hair oil


----------



## Dreadmakr

I'll have you know that I don't use motor oil.
I use Crisco


Banned for planning the overthrow of the YMCA


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting so many candles on my Birthday cake that the sprinklers went off


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sorry about that.
But I only used one candle per year.


Banned for celebrating the ??th anniversary of her 23rd birthday


----------



## Hairazor

Every ?? year on the dot


Banned for standing in an elevator and yelling, "Yikes!! What is that on the ceiling?"


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Banned for using Dreadmakrs hair oil to paint the ceiling of the Elevator.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Not my fault.
I didn't giver her permission to do it.


Banned for standing in the middle of a restaurant, and shouting "We're all gonna die" while holding a copy of the health inspector's report.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving mouth and hand prints all over storefront windows


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for filling the storefront window with so many chocolate cakes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for digging into the Birthday cake with both hands


----------



## Dreadmakr

If I had four hands, I would have dug into the cake with all four of them.


Banned for not serving ice cream with the cake
Or at least a tall glass of milk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for smearing Vaseline on the trampoline


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for trying to slip away


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for substituting hay for shredded wheat


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not taking the werewolf out for a walk


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting the werewolf on a leash and taking him to school for show and tell


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for exposing my diabolical plan to get rid of the teacher, using the werewolf and a break-a-way leash.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bubble bath in the town square fountain


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for skipping through the bubbles, while singing 'Tiny Bubbles'


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for standing in front of the bathroom at the Mall and yelling, "I know where you're going and I know what you're doing" at everyone who heads for said BR


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing all the toilet paper from the mall bathrooms


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting blue dye in the soap dispensers in the Mall BRs


----------



## Dreadmakr

Band for putting "Out Of Order" signs on all of the Mall toilets.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing the star on the Mall Christmas tree with a witch's hat


----------



## Dreadmakr

What?
You mean you don't like it?
I'm so disappointed.


Banned for warning the turkeys about what's coming, 
and telling them to run for their lives.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leaving a trail of bread crumbs for the ducks that leads to the door of the local Mall


----------



## Dreadmakr

8^)

Banned for making everyone in the mall hit the floor by shouting _DUCK!!_


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for setting the clocks an hour ahead at the local Pub


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for recommending Nasferatu for a job at the blood bank


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to set me up with Nosferatu because you said I'm his blood type


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for breaking Nosferatu's heart by refusing to give him a chance.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spiking the Thanksgiving pie with Exlax


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for putting marshmallow in the mashed potatoes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting corn flakes under the bottom bed sheet


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for pouring milk and sugar on those cornflakes


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating powdered donuts in bed


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for only having powdered donuts, and not having any chocolate donuts.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for writing "Help Me" on public bathroom mirrors with an arrow pointing to the ceiling


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for sitting manikins in every stall of the public bathroom, so that they all looked occupied.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going to the Blood Bank and asking to borrow a cup of blood


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for asking me to borrow a cup of blood from Dracula


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to get Dracula to give you his autograph, signed in blood


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for being jealous of my Dracula autograph, which he signed in blood.
Unfortunately, it was my blood.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing the black jelly beans in the bag of jelly beans with black pebbles


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for baking cookies, using pieces of a well known laxative in place of the chocolate chips


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting band-aids in the middle of mannequin foreheads at department stores with a red dribble coming down from them


----------



## Dreadmakr

What makes you think they were mannequins?


Banned for suggesting that your baking club invite Satan to join, 
because you figured he had access to a very large oven.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting a Whoopie cushion on Santa's chair at the Mall


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for pushing your way to the front of the line, so that you could see Santa sit on the Whoopie cushion.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for replacing a band member's guitar strings with spaghetti


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for filling the drummers base drum with spray foam insulation


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for using Great Stuff to make fake Christmas cookies for the office pot luck lunch


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for hiding all the passwords for the person who took over her job


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for pouring bleach into the bottom of the washers at the laundromat while no one was there, then quickly leaving before anyone comes in


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for stealing the letters off the keyboard in the front office


----------



## Dreadmakr

I needed them for a prop.

Banned for using my old and well broken in tennis shoes to make soup.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking I would use new tennis shoes, no flavor


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for spreading rumors about where the BBQ ribs served by another haunter 
actually came from


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for slipping a stink bomb on the Space Shuttle just before take off


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for warning the astronauts about the stink bomb


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to shave the cat to see if you can see it purr


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for trying to build a rocket that is big enough, and powerful enough, to send all of the dogs in the world into orbit around Sirius, the dog star.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for telling people if you grind up brown chalk and stir it into your milk you will have chocolate milk


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for posting a tutorial titled "Instant Hot Foot",
which reads:

Step 1: Select a deserving foot
Step 2: Add boiling water


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting "Kick me" signs on the pop machine at work


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I was sick and tired of having the stinking thing take my money, and not give me my soda.

Banned for trying to cast evil spells on people who she thinks have funny accents


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for balancing a glass of water on a co-worker's keyboard


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for serving lady fingers at her party.
I'm sorry, I meant lady's fingers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for clipping his wet socks to his car antenna to dry as he drives to work


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for putting giant bunny ears all of the neighbors cars


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for saving his fingernail and toenail clippings to use as confetti


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned of serving Bloody Marys made with real blood


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tiptoeing through the neighbors tulips while singing that song


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for being a squealer and a music critic


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for inviting a bunch of people to his house for a party and making sure he is not home at the appointed time


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for hailing a cab to take you two doors down.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting boiled eggs in tail pipes


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey... you said you wouldn't tell.

Banned for being to busy to bury her victims.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting up a roadblock just before the big parade starts


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for using Mad Magazine as a primary scientific reference source


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for thinking that ^ is a joke


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for running for class president in highschool, knowing all the time that she had no class.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for insisting people eat their upside down cake upside down


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for describing a 'battery charger' as a person who accuses someone of assault and battery


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for chanting, "Hang 'em high" during a trial


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for telling people Dracula throws the best parties.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing a mustache on sleeping patients


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for punching all the mannequins in the local walmart


----------



## Hairazor

_Saw that did you?_

Banned for interrupting the Best Man's speech at a random wedding to say, "How did a Groom like you get a Bride that hot?"


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey... Someone had to ask.

Banned for telling the bride, all the groom's secrets


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for holding Mistletoe over all the Bridesmaids heads


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well she looked like she needed a kiss.

Banned for rigging the table so that it would fall over when the cake was cut.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for driving 20 MPH on the Interstate in the passing lane


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for driving 20 mph in the grocery aisles


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for cheering her on as she drove 20 MPH in the grocery aisles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tying a coworkers shoelaces together after using the excuse he just needed to pick up something he dropped


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for serving red and yellow snow cones to her guest 
The red snow was made with blood.
We won't discuss the yellow snow.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for laughing hysterically and egging HR on.


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned thinking there is something wrong with that.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for trying to Franchise my Snow Cones


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well you can't blame a guy for trying.

Banned for trying to interfering with my entrepreneurism.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for riding a sled down the escalator


----------



## Dreadmakr

Weeeeeee!!

Banned for using the escalator as her own personal treadmill


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using real worms instead of gummy worms


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for letting the cat lick the cake, because it makes such a nice pattern in the frosting


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using the cloth napkin at a fancy restaurant to blow his nose


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is that something I shouldn't do?

Banned for trying to sell sand to beach front property owners


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cutting off a chunk of the ice sculpture at a fancy dinner and plopping it into his glass


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for throwing hands full of salt at that ice sculpture


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for writing his review of a Library book inside the front cover (actually my Grandma used to do this, it was not well received.)


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL... I would have gotten along well with your Grandma

Banned for not trusting my book reviews.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for putting playmate centerfold pictures inside the magazines in the cardiologist’s waiting room


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey... it increased the likelihood that his patients would get to see how good he really was at his job.

^ Banned waring a horrifying costume and make-up to the pediatrician's office


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for biting the Dentist's finger when he said does this hurt


----------



## Dreadmakr

Wouldn't you?

Banned for punching me so hard that I had to go to the dentist in hopes that he could repair the damage


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving guests forks to eat their ice cream


----------



## Dreadmakr

I also turned up the thermostat to make things even more difficult.
It was hilarious to watch.

Banned for not coming up the idea first


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing a Halloween mask on the back of his head in a theater


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for describing TOTs as "Good Eats"


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to raise the dead at a funeral


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for selling the perfect doomsday device to someone who won't use.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for popping bubble wrap in a Haunted House


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for giving me the bubble wrap


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for tearing tags off pillows when it clearly says not to


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for using the torn off tags to restuff a very old pillow,


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for walking through freshly poured cement


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for trying to ride a pogo stick through the same freshly poured cement


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting bananas in tailpipes at funerals


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for creating the need for the funeral


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for going up the down escalator


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hasn't everyone done that at least once?

Banned for not telling her vegetarian friend that what she thought was fruit leather was actually bacon


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for painting bullseyes on Stop signs


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for whistling a merry tune in the theater during the movie


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for taking the handles off bathroom doors in convenience stores


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am building up quite a collection of them.

Banned for publishing a photo essay on people suffering from gastrointestinal distress


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for not telling us you were going to see Svengoolie so we could hitch a ride with you


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for planting a tree in the middle of the road


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for running RoxyBlue's tree over with a pink M1 Abrams tank.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking my tank would be pink instead of camouflage


----------



## Dreadmakr

Pink camouflage maybe.

^ Banned for hiding in the attic, and making spooky noises all night while people are trying to sleeap


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating cherries and spitting the seeds back into the bowl


----------



## Dreadmakr

Is there something wrong with doing that?

^ Banned eating soft serve icecream with her fingers.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving people a funnel to eat their soup


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for spilling her funnel full of soup all over the white carpeting


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for standing on the corner and handing out red balloons


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for popping all my red balloons with her knitting needles


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for paying his bills with Monopoly money


----------



## Dreadmakr

Can't blame a guy for trying

Banned for using garlic as a breath freshener


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting Vaseline on the neighbor's door knobs


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for painting the town red... literally


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for running on stage at the local theater and hugging the lead actor/actress


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for refusing to exercise social distancing while visiting a near-by nudist colony


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting out of order signs on the Bathrooms in airports


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for stealing toilet paper from airport bathrooms and substituting sandpaper


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for preferring the sandpaper


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing chocolate covered beetles in with the chocolate covered pecans


----------



## Dreadmakr

Snicker snicker _8_^_)_

^ Banned for showing people how to tell the beetles from the pecans


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using shoe polish to accentuate his friend's mustache


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for painting her strawberries blue, because she prefers blueberries


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for personal grocery shopping for someone and eating all the cookies


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I couldn't help myself. I really love cookies.

^ Banned for belly dancing in the middle of traffic on main street


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting worms in the plastic Easter eggs he gave out


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for hiding all the eggs with bear traps


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for coating the grill with hot sauce for the Church BBQ


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for eating the last piece of my chocolate stash


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for parking in the fire lane


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for painting the towns fire engines purple


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for painting Happy Halloween on the town water tower


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for hiding rotten eggs in the desk drawers and file cabinets of peoples she doesn't like


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for banning me


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not abiding by my banning her.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing mustaches on wanted posters in the Sheriff's office


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for trying to pass off green gelatin as coagulated ectoplasm


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for breaking into knock knock jokes at a Seance when he hears a knock


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL
Good one

^ Banned for making me laugh so hard my sides hurt


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for streaming a basketball game (No earphones) at a wedding


----------



## Dreadmakr

It was an episode of Battlebots, not basketball.

Banned for using an entanglement weapon against her foe in her first round of Battlebots.

I wonder how many people understand that.


----------



## Goblin

Banned because I ran out of rocks to throw


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being absent so long


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for banning Goblin so soon after the end of his absents


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting an empty milk carton back into the fridge


----------



## Dreadmakr

Never!!
I would just leave it on the stove.

Banned for spreading such outrageous rumors about me


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting thistle seed in his neighbor's garden


----------



## Dreadmakr

I put them there for the birds to eat.

Banned for operating a website that offers squirrel brain jelly as an intelligence boosting supplement.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing his socks on his hands at the Podiatrist office


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for not finding that amusing.


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for thinking Hairazor didn't find my wearing socks on my hands at the Podiatrist office to be funny.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for wearing a tinfoil hat


----------



## Dreadmakr

But it is a very stylish tinfoil hat.

^ Banned for assisting our soon to be alien overlord to infiltrate our planet's various cultures


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cow tipping


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for mixing bird seed in hamburger and feeding it to a chihuahua puppy, hoping it would grow up to be a bird dog.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for cracking his gum in rhythm to the closing hymn at a funereal


----------



## Dreadmakr

Needed to do something to lighten up the atmosphere.

^ Banned for tipping an occupied port-a-potty


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for being in it ^


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for letting a skunk loose in the grocery store


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a bullhorn to direct traffic in your office


----------



## Dreadmakr

I had to do something to keep from being run over by the kind of lunatics I work with.

Banned for filing an excessive noise complaint against the birds that sing in the trees every morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for drawing pentagrams on the traffic cones


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for chanting spells, while dancing around those traffic cones at midnight.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using DVDs instead of rocks for rock-skipping at the local lake


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well they were all chick-flick DVDs, and I had to get rid of them somehow.

Banned for thinking there is something wrong with getting rid of chick-flicks.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for disguising the TV remote so he can control the TV


----------



## Dreadmakr

Dominating the TV remote is the way that guys get even for all the times their dates kept changing the radio station in the car. 

^ Banned for changing the radio station whenever a great song was starting, only to put in on a station playing something awful like Abba of Kiki Dee


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking Kiki Dee and Abba are awful


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not thinking Abba and Kiki Dee are awful


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing paper airplanes in Sunday School


----------



## Dreadmakr

Only because I was bored by the use of flannel boards.

Banned for having a truck load of fig leaves delivered to the local nudist colony


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for swapping those ^ fig leaves with poison ivy leaves


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for offering to scratch where it itches, but with a wire brush.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting horned headbands on statues in the Museum


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey... at least I didn't tear them down.

Banned for not helping with the headbands


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for super gluing the Caps-lock key on the boss's computer


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well he deserved it

Banned for greasing the handrail on the spiral staircase


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating Cheetos then folding the white sheets and pillow cases without washing hands first


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I like Cheetos

Banned for using a large amplifier when she howls at the moon every midnight


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for spraying water on the seats at a restaurant


----------



## Dreadmakr

It wasn't water...
It was disinfectant.

Banned for misleading others about what I was doing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Banned for switching a wedding processional's music from Wagner's Wedding March to Chopin's Funeral March on April 1st.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for thinking that ^ would be a bad thing


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for dancing down the aisle behind the bride


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for throwing spaghetti instead of confetti after the wedding ceremony


----------



## Dreadmakr

I thought it was an Italian wedding, and that they would appreciate the gesture.
At least it wasn't cooked spaghetti.

Banned for serving catsup flavored milk shakes with onion bits mixed in to all of the guests at the reception.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for making me imagine that concoction and becoming queasy.


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL 

Banned for succumbing to the queasiness


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for spray painting “Just Buried” on the back of the newly wedded couple’s limo


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well I thought it was funny.

^ Banned releasing a crate full of deadly spiders in the townhall.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting "Out Of Order" signs in front of all restrooms in the Mall


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for taking all my signs back off all the restrooms.
Even the broken ones.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting hay in the shredded wheat box


----------



## Dreadmakr

But I made sure it was fortified.
Though I am not really sure what it was fortified with.

Banned for marketing witches dandruff as a pasta topping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Banned for making me go “EWWWW!”


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for eating all the left over trick or treat candy


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for mixing up Molotov Cocktail with Martini Cocktail at the Christmas party


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for dancing all night with the Grinch at the Christmas party


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for being jealous.


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for exposing my jealously


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for substituting Shotgun shells for Jingle Bells and a beat up Chevrolet for sleigh at the Christmas sing along


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for singing about Batman's body odor, his poor maintenance of the Batmobile and the Joker's escape, at that same sing along.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for drawing attention to Batman's body odor and poor mechanical upkeep of the Batmobile when you _know_ how stressed he's been over the Joker's escape.


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!! she sang about it. All I did was report that fact.

^ Banned for not participating in the sing along


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for putting "Kick Me" signs on the backs of people in line in front of him


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for kicking those people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for letting the air out of Hairazor’s tires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using red tinted syrup for spaghetti sauce


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for serving her guest angel hair, instead of angel hair pasta.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for using a flame thrower on the neighbor's leaves


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for not finding a way to prevent all the snow we've had this year


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ banned for using cat face apps in zoom meetings


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for giving guests chopsticks to eat their ice cream


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Banned for serving drinks to her guests, while grinning menacingly, as she set her drink down, without drinking it.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending out party invitations then leaving town


----------



## Goblin

Banned for giving wheelchairs flat tires


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for setting off fireworks at a Crematorium


----------



## Spooky1

Banned for starting a funeral home just to get free Halloween props.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for finding that objectionable.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for sending ice cream through the mail


----------



## Goblin

Banned for because the neighbors wouldn't pay for a hitman


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for eating spaghetti with his fingers


----------



## Goblin

Banned for eating her fingers seperately


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to sneak into the "peep" show


----------



## Goblin

Banned for trying to peep into the "sneak" show


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for playing with bubble wrap in church


----------



## Goblin

Banned for throwing rocks at passing cars


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for paying his taxes with pennies


----------



## Goblin

Banned for raising the dead in a supermarket


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for selling yellow water as Lemonade in his front yard


----------



## Dreadmakr

Banned for promoting the health benefits of yellow water


----------



## Bone To Pick

Banned for trying to butter us all up with adorable pet photos


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to butter up the adorable pets for a snack


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for drooling over having pets for snacks.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for banning me


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

^ Banned for being from Iowa!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for thinking "Slashing" should be an Olympic Sport


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

Okay, maybe not an Olympic sport, but it should definitely be a penalty in hockey.

^ Banned for closing the curtains every time I look in the windows.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for flashing strobe lights in the windows


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

🤣 ^ banned for reading short stories! 😁


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for expecting guests to eat soup using a slotted spoon


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher

^ Banned for taking down her Halloween decorations the first week of November... way too early!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for stealing the H key on my keyboard so it is hard to text _alloween


----------



## xredge

Banned from leaving work.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for putting hot sauce in the punch bowl


----------



## xredge

Banned from drooling in the punch bowl


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for doing the Chicken Dance in the middle of a Sunday sermon


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Banned for _not_ doing the Chicken Dance in the middle of a Sunday sermon.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Banned for popping bubble wrap during said Sunday Sermon


----------

